# Overrated and underrated drugs



## spork

Which drugs do you think are overrated? Underrated? Please explain why you feel this way too.

I personally think that acid is overrated. There is unnecessary hype behind it and when I tried it, the experience was far from what I imagined. Don't get me wrong, I still do like acid.

I think that alcohol and marijuana are underrated. Just because they are widely accepted, many people don't even view them as drugs any more. When in fact, they are the most commonly abused drugs.


----------



## gugglebum

Over-rated:
Coke
Meth
Alcohol
Ecstasy
GHB
Research Chemicals
Nitrous
Heroin
Benzos
Speed
Ketamine
Opium

Under-rated:
LSD

Sorry, I'm a bit of a troublemaker


----------



## nemesis-a

overrated: drug combos

underrated: psychadelics by themselves


----------



## paradoxcycle

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *Over-rated:
> Heroin  *



Are you insane? Have you used it? What has your experience been?


----------



## dabb

Over-rated:

MDXX- i think the general drug using community rates it correctly as the most fun you'll ever have but the online drug using community over-rates it as earth shattering and life changing.

Under-rated:

Speed- The speed round here is cut to shit but the thing is people still take small doses then talk about how its not that great only good for keeping dancing or staying awake.

Weed- By those who consider it 'high school', in various ways it can definetely be a powerful drug.


----------



## stropharia

Rated on what axis?  Pleasure potential?  Usefulness?  Risk?  Desirability?


----------



## mycaballero

Over-rated: 
  benzos 
  coke 
  alcohol 
  ghb 

Under-rated: 
  Heroin


----------



## spork

stropharia said:
			
		

> *Rated on what axis?  Pleasure potential?  Usefulness?  Risk?  Desirability? *


 All of the above.

Can you also elaborate on why you feel the way you do about the drugs that you have mentioned? I'm interested in hearing what people have to say.


----------



## Username_AlphaNiner

Overrated - Coke.

Underrated - Weed and mushrooms.


----------



## zekethemusicman

Coke, meth and most benzos are all overrated (meth the least overrated).  I just dont see what people really like in these.  I mean, yeah there fun, but they just arent worth it.  

The only drugs that i can think of as being underrated are both N2O and Ketamine.  I guess its just because not enough people really know about them (around here atleast).


----------



## Ireallylikebillhicks

overrated- 

alcohol, cause the fun part of being drunk is so short lived.

multicolored crank, cause no matter how good your "rocket" is, meth is supposed to be clear.

mushrooms, as far as being recreational- I'm never "really happy" on shrooms, most of the time they're a really haunting trip.  

underrated-

lsd, lsd, lsd.  I can't stress how much I miss good strong liquid circa '99 - '00

grass.  grass is awesome.  no matter how much speed, x, coke, etc I do, I'll never be one of those addicts who belittles grass or says "pot brings me down".  no... when I smoke pot while spinning, I just get spun and stoned. 

that's all for now.


----------



## atmospherix

Over-rated: Coke, Crank, Most of the 2c family (I thought most of them wer're weak, except 2-cb and 2-ct-7), and alcohol. (yet I still drink every weekend.)                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Under-rated: IMHO good, clean, high dose MDMA/MDA (breaks are the key),  Ketamine, Hash, Opium, Shrooms, 5-meo-amt (if ya watch your dosage), good clean acid. I guess that's it.


----------



## CafeContin

Overrated - lines of cocaine

Underrated - codeine


----------



## subdefy

overrated imo is weed - only this substance can turn my thoughts into racing anxious paranoid-induced thoughts in which I feel like a complete retard which only leave me cloudy headed for weeks although I love tripping just not weed.

I don't see how weed could be underrated at all with all the hemp products/bob marley/reggae/weed t-shirts/cheech and chong/ I could go on.


----------



## Ghettotastic_bong

I'm suprised no one has said kratom as under-rated, most of you BL'ers seem to love the stuff.

I'll also say morning glories / HBRW are under-rated, most people don't even consiter them to be in the same class as other psychedelics, and while they certaintly have side effects, it's possible to have an intense and mind-opening experience with them


----------



## dwfan

Soma---Underated.

3-4 tabs does the job very nicely from time to time.  Not an every day thing mind you, but on occasion.


----------



## toolazy2think

Overrated:
Cocaine
Benzo's 
Alcohol

Underrated:
Soma
Mushrooms
Opiates in general


----------



## ussmak

Overrated:
Coke_It's aight but not great and not worth the $$$
Acid_Maybe it's b/c I was expecting pink elephants to talk  
        me but somehow this drug wasn't what I expected
DXM_Maybe not overrated but even the hype it gets is FAR
         too much

Underrated:
Shrooms_Like acid but better, shorter (in a good way) and 
              allows you to have a normal day after
Xanax_I know most don't like it but every know and then 
          this drug is a hell of alot of fun

Note, this is only my opinion and not the general one.


----------



## Entheocybe

Overrated: Coke by far. People make it up to be awesome, but from my experiences it was pretty mediocre. Probably one of the least fun drugs I've tried.

Underrated: Psychedelics, I know tons of people who never even try them, but  do tons of other drugs.


----------



## Esau

over rated: coke, mdma (even including GOOD light reflecting soft fish-scale yayo and top notch clean strong molly shards that burn the fuck out of my tongue... i still don't think they're as good as people make them out to be)

under rated: DMT, marijuana


----------



## Robowings

Overrated-
Alcohol - Hooray! Let's feel drowsy and dizzy and dumb. 

Coke- Why is it that all the dumb kids I know LOVE this shit, and all the kids with any brains don't get any effects?

Xanax- I don't know about you guys... but where the euphoria at??

Methylphenidate- Wow this shit makes me feel so bad.

Underrated-
DXM- Shut up.

Sonata- Thats right. SONATA. When you snort it, it is so strange, like a 15 minute benzo buzz... snort 30 mg and the world just gets wierd.

Drug combos- Once again, I have WIERD preferences, for example

Dxm and ambien- WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON? IT SURE IS NICE THOUGH.

DXM and Amphetamines- Can't get spun otherwise.

DXM and codiene- OH MY GOD. 300 mg dxm,300 mg codiene... feels like a nice 60mg oxy buzz, except better because of the dissasociation.

Yeah, I know everyone is going to disagree with me. And I am a hardhead as well  So I need those high doses (refering to the danger of mixing dxm and amph, or high dose of codiene with moderate dose of dxm).


----------



## gher

Overrated:
Speed - gogogo muthafuckin'...yeah. I get stimulated enough on acid thanks.

Alcohol - for reasons already stated.

Underrated:
Weed - *No one* told me you could trip like that off weed. It's like I kept falling in and out of this void. Then again, maybe the pill I was coming down from had something to do with it. The candyflip the week before as well. And just because I think it's underrated doesn't mean I like it. 

LSD - everyone's afraid of the stuff because everyone knows someone who knows someone who took 1/10/50+ tabs/microdots/pills and got stuck in a trip for a week/year/forever. No, sorry, that shit just doesn't happen like that. They were fucked to begin with.


----------



## Beagle

Overrated -

Coke, BY FAR.  I just don't get it.  WHY DO PEOPLE EVEN TALK ABOUT THIS DRUG?!?!

Ketamine - It's cool but some people just seem to like it way too much.

Underrated -

Methamphetamine - It's got the whole "evil" imagine and everything, and rightfully so.  People also seem to not realize there is a very good reason it's evil.  It's because it's really that fun at first LOL.  That's my opinion atleast.


----------



## alasdairm

_Originally posted by Beagle _
*Coke, BY FAR.  I just don't get it.  WHY DO PEOPLE EVEN TALK ABOUT THIS DRUG?!?!*
i love coke.

when discussing something subjective, surely the terms 'overrated' and 'underrated' are essentially meaningless?

alasdair


----------



## killarava2day

Yup, coke is THE most overrated drug there is...


----------



## Robowings

Honestly now, a slight to moderate speedy euphoria and elation for about > an hour. The only cool part is the numbness in your mucous membranes.


----------



## WhatHappened

Over-rated: 
- Cocaine:  Snortable novacaine anyone?  Only $40 a gram!
-Ecstasy:  Well ya, it's fun and all.  Can't get over how much it feels like the "watching TV" equivalent in the drug world...

Underrated:  Mescaline:  I think if more hallucinogen enthusiasts went through the effort to give this one a shot, it would open up new worlds for them.


----------



## GFunk02

Overrated:

Alcohol
DXM

Underrated:

Ketamine (isn't magic until injected)

Ecstasy (I bet many of you <and everyone that said ecstasy was overrated> never had uncut MDMA)

Weed (At least when I first started, it was an amazing, trippy, fun high. I've lost most of that magic though)

Kratom (very nice. I can see this becoming illegal someday)

2C-I (a happy, introspective, visual, gentle psychedelic)


----------



## Mad Out Of It

Over-rated : Cocaine , Too expensive , barely does anything for me,mixed with other drugs its ok but defiently doesnt live up to the hype surrounding it!

Under-rated : Alcohol,I drink it every week and still love it,its a great social,fun drug and deserves alot more credit on this site! 
Weed : Good thing about weed is it goes with any drug ive tried and helps me sleep,calm,be creative and have a laugh


----------



## spork

> _Originally posted by alasdairm _*
> when discussing something subjective, surely the terms 'overrated' and 'underrated' are essentially meaningless?
> 
> alasdair *


 It all depends upon the reader's definition of "overrated" and "underrated" I suppose. 

To me, overrated doesn't necessarily mean that you don't care for the drug. A drug can be overrated simply because the public/media's perception to it is completely different to how the  drug actually effects the user.

This is why I asked people to please explain why they feel the way that they do.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i take your point.

i guess it's just so subjective. what i mean is that when user X says "drug Y is overrated', we could just as easily say 'user X underrates drug Y'.

alasdair


----------



## stropharia

How about "The drugs that everyone but me seems to like, and the drugs that everyone but me doesn't like."  Statements made given this definition are probably driven mostly by the ways in which your metabolism and neurochemistry differ from the average.

An alternative interpretation could be "The drugs that everyone says they like, but only because the social climate dictates that they should like it" and the opposite.  This would be a more interesting interpretation, but it's hard for anyone to justify any position they take under it, as it requires knowing that other people are not having the subjective experiences they say they're having.

What the hell... I'm going with the former, because it's easier.

Underrated: 
Ephedrine.  It has a reputation as being like amphetamines, with none of the good bits and more of the bad bits.  I find it quite euphoric and great for getting things done, especially mixed with caffeine.

DXM.  It's like three drugs in one.  A little makes me stimulated and talkative.  More makes me calm and peaceful.  Yet more puts me in a wacky quasi-psychedelic state.  Even the comedowns and withdrawals are interesting.

Legal substances in general.  "If it were any good, it would be illegal".  Huh?

Overrated: 
Kratom.  Most people seem to really like the supposedly opiate-like sensation.  It makes me sick and stops me sleeping.

Marijuana.  To me it feels a bit like anticholinergics (datura, scopolamine, diphenhydramine).


----------



## chokingvictim

Overrated: anything not an opiod (or MDMA); you can see the only ones I enjoy obviously. Alcohol is occasionally good I guess.


----------



## swybs

It is sad to see so many people say "cocaine." Unfortunately, this just verifies my theory that everyone is getting shitty cocaine. The cocaine in the 80s was just unreal (NYC area) and if it was as good as it was then, it wouldnt be overrated.

In my opinion, acid is overrated (or maybe I have just tripped too many times) and opiated/oids are underrated.

swybs


----------



## chokingvictim

^^ I tried a few different opiods/opiates a few times and never really knew what to expect at first. The feeling is something you can almost miss if you don't know what to look for, so it took a while for me to truly appreciate them.
edit: then again most people could probably say this for their substance of choice as well.


----------



## MockTurtle

Overrated:

Cocaine:  Wherever I am, people can get alright coke, but it is always expensive.  I believe it is overrated because of the cost and because the high is so short.  After a bit I feel this huge emptiness and am overwhelmed with a need to have another line.  As a friend remarked:  "coke would be great if we were movie/rock stars."

Alcohol:  It's legal, more people do it than anything else, and it doesn't give you any euphoria.  I like it in social situations, but it like what was already stated, you don't feel "good" for very long, just while drinking it early on.  The hangover is rediculous and you can easily spend nights passed out/blacked out/in front of a toilet.  Also, frankly I hate seeing beer commercials next to anti-marijuana ones (so I may be a bit biased ).

Underrated:

Marijuana:  As long as you don't abuse it (how many of us haven't?) it is great.  Gives euphoria, makes music sound fantastic (all senses are increased), can have interesting psychedelic effects, no hangover, no real side effects and can cure nausea.  People have remarked that is a "high school" drug, but I almost think alcohol is.

Psychelics (mushrooms):  The only class of drugs where you 'get' something out of it.  True you don't get instant bodily pleasure, but the cosmic bliss you experience can easily transcend your body.  Mushrooms completely changed my life, much for the better.  Some people take them as 'drugs' in the same sense as coke, but when used that way of course you're more in line for a bad trip.  When used for the right reasons in the right setting, they blow away anything else I have ever experienced (drug or not) and make me appreciate the universe and everything around it (not to mention the insights I have gotten about myself and others).


----------



## incident

alasdairm said:
			
		

> *i love coke.
> 
> when discussing something subjective, surely the terms 'overrated' and 'underrated' are essentially meaningless?*


----------



## glenn420

Overated (didn't live up to expectations);
Snorted Ketamine

Under rated (exceeded expectations):
LSD
salvia


----------



## crOOk

Haha, gugglebum sure didn't show up anymore after that Heroine question... 
I haven't tried it, but I can't wait and am pretty sure it is not overrated...

crOOk


----------



## Ketamike

CafeContin said:
			
		

> *Underrated - codeine *


  LMAO


----------



## CafeContin

Yea I said it.

Jealous?


----------



## crOOk

Hey ketamike, how do you know he doesn't get off on that shit. For me it's nasty, too. Everything, especially nose and ballsack becomes very very itchy and shit. Nasty. Besides that... Does it even have any effects? Tell us CafeContin! :D

crOOk


----------



## gugglebum

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Are you insane? Have you used it? What has your experience been? *





> _Originally posted by crOOk_
> *Haha, gugglebum sure didn't show up anymore after that Heroine question...
> I haven't tried it, but I can't wait and am pretty sure it is not overrated...
> *



Crook: I hadn't seen his question, I didn't read this because I had already posted in this thread.

Paradoxcycle: 
1) Am I insane? Yes, probably.

2) Have I used it? Yes, as a matter of fact I have - once, and because I got tricked buying cocaine in Tanzania when I was 16.

3) What has my experience been? I felt sick, I almost passed out, my whole face didn't stop itching in hours and I puked. GREAT WAY TO SPEND MY MONEY!

And that's not even talking about addiction
So yes, I did show up. I always do, specially with 'heroinE' involved 8(


----------



## GFunk02

Opiates are underrated. Most people think badly of them because they think of junkies. Opiates are some of the most gentle drugs, which cause no harm to the body with proper uses. There is no comedown, the body is relieved of physical and mental pain, great euphoria, good for sleeping. etc.

Only addiction and withdrawal cause problems. And these come from the abusers irresponsibility and cravings, not the drug directly.

I don't know why i started typing about opiates. It makes me want some and that is a no-no. But I have some kratom handy, its almost an opiate.


----------



## crOOk

Yeah definitely!
Underrated: KRATOM!
Check that shit out. Mix it with a little alcohol and wow, man...

@gugglebum
Yeah, man. I was just messin around. Thought you would've overlooked that one. Anyway, maybe you just had a bad experience because you moved too much, is that possible? After all, you were in for a coke experience. And besides that, aren't dosage issues quiet important when it comes down to heroine??
Remember that scene in Pulp Fiction (dumb question, I know)?
Sure it was H?

crOOk


----------



## [S]alvatore

crOOk said:
			
		

> For me it's nasty, too. Everything, especially nose and *ballsack* becomes very very itchy and shit.



LOL, you've now put me off.


----------



## Loes

Overrated- 

Cough & cold medicines - (red devils/triple c, etc...) Too many un-educated folk who have no idea what they are doing. 

In-between- 

Cannabis- this drug is usually shown in either black or white, although it is a favorite.  

Underrated- 

Mushies - too many rumors out there (brain bleeds, etc) scaring people away, when embracing the mush could help people tremendously. 

Salvia - want to lose all sense of time and space? Wonderful in my opinion, but not for recreational use. Definitely worth trying once (and is legal if you buy now.)


----------



## subdefy

^
yeh well "triple c" doesn't justify DXM considering how it contain CPM and in high doses it acts as a delriaint tainting the DXM experience.

What do you mean by un-educating folk who have no idea what they are doing? I have used DXM and have known what I was doing.


----------



## notauniquesnowflake

I'd say coke is pretty overrated....thats not to say it's not good, I like to get it every once in awhile myself and enjoy it. I'm just saying that people make too big a deal out of it, it's good if you can afford a good amount.


----------



## Loes

I mean the people who don't know the difference between DXM an antihistamine and a cough suppressant. I am not nocking DXM, I think it is underrated as well, but that is not what my point is. I know people who take it (t-c) because 'it makes them feel weird,' not knowing what DXM even is or what it is doing, so they figure any cough medicine must produce the same effects. Like my friend who took 16 pills one day and 18 the next, knows nothing about any ingredient involved and is utterly ignorant. I think cough medicines are overrated because they are glorified without proper knowledge; well atleast in most situations I have seen... 

I know many who do know how to use DXM, and I try to inform my not so knowing friends on how to have a safer trip...  

-lo


----------



## deviate

i think weed is underrated as a psychedelic.


----------



## liha

I thought 2c-i was really fun and beautiful.  But I guess I can see why soome people don't enjoy it......

Coke's basically a piece of shit but it still kicks ass.


----------



## CafeContin

crOOk said:
			
		

> * Everything, especially nose and ballsack becomes very very itchy and shit. Nasty. Besides that... Does it even have any effects? Tell us CafeContin! :D
> 
> crOOk *



Everytime I do codeine I eat a few benadryl to fight the itch.

It just makes me relaxed, happy, goes great with weed.


----------



## crOOk

@Loes
1. Where do you live?
2. Are you your friend who took 16 yudy-yudy-yuduh... 18 blah blah?

@CafeContin
Thanks for the Benadryl advice, I'll check that out...

And who fucking said coke was underrated? Dude, get outta here, you're just not a coke guy... 
I haven't really got addicted to it (lucky me!), but man, tell me another drug that improves a person's life like coke can if used wisely! Shit it ain't the film stars who do the coke, it's the coke stars who do the films! At least imho...

You just witnessed how crOOk visited bluelight under the influence of a large amount of alcohol for the first time. Congratulations! It took him an hour to write this tread. EDIT: W00t w00t, it's his 200th post, too!

crOOk


----------



## paradoxcycle

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *Crook: I hadn't seen his question, I didn't read this because I had already posted in this thread.
> 
> Paradoxcycle:
> 1) Am I insane? Yes, probably.
> 
> 2) Have I used it? Yes, as a matter of fact I have - once, and because I got tricked buying cocaine in Tanzania when I was 16. *



Right. Ok well you obviously have no idea what you're talking about. *Heroin is a subtle high*. I'm sure you were expecting to have some wonderful orgasmic experience and b/c it didn't live up to your lofty expectations you automatically assumed it was overrated. You cannot form an opinion based on one experience.


----------



## gloggawogga

Overrated: DXM, ketamine, 4-ho-dipt, 2c-i, 2c-b, 5-meo-dmt, benzos, amphetamines, coke

Suitably rated: Nitrous, PCP, 2c-e, 4-ho-mipt, dpt, kratom, opiates, MDMA, MDA.

Underrated: LSD, shrooms, mescaline, weed, dmt.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## dr mambo

Overrated: cocaine-hoorah, i get to pay 50 quid to look like an absolute wanker all nite, plus when you think of coke you think of a clean high, but by the end of the nite u feel shite and paranoid.

LSD-this falls into two categorys really;the first time i did it i thought it was shite, but the second time (i took three tabs) was bloody brilliant (everything started to melt, i became a pattern on a wall, the usual).

Speed-the first couple of times its great, but when you realise the stuff is dirt cheap cos it is dirt, and the only thing its doing is stopping you from getting a good nights sleep, the magic kinda wears off.


Underrated:salvia-very underrated, so good i'm surprised it's not illegal.

Shrooms:amazing, the first time i took em all i was expecting was some giggling and closed eyed visuals, what i got was a world cevered in writing, space invaders in the clouds and tribal stickmen imprints dancing on my trousers!!!!!!!!!

Ether: the only drug i could become addicted to. i could binge on this stuff all day and night if i had nothing better to do.


----------



## gugglebum

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> *Right. Ok well you obviously have no idea what you're talking about. Heroin is a subtle high. I'm sure you were expecting to have some wonderful orgasmic experience and b/c it didn't live up to your lofty expectations you automatically assumed it was overrated. You cannot form an opinion based on one experience. *



I'm just gonna skip the first couple of senteces you wrote (just the usual junkie pride)

Was I expecting a wonderful orgasmic experience?
NO! As I clearly wrote in my post I was expecting COCAINE, because that is what I had intended to buy.
The first 3 times it worked out great, by the 4th time we got sold heroin. 

One would think I made it clear enough, but whatever. Maybe that subtle high has been corroding your neurons.

I can't form an opinion based on one experience?
WHY NOT?
Well, as a matter of fact, I CAN and HAVE.

But besides that ... the scores of junkies I see in my neighbourhood are very helpful for making opinions about heroin.


----------



## slaquer

gugglebum said:
			
		

> *I'm just gonna skip the first couple of senteces you wrote (just the usual junkie pride)
> 
> Was I expecting a wonderful orgasmic experience?
> NO! As I clearly wrote in my post I was expecting COCAINE, because that is what I had intended to buy.
> The first 3 times it worked out great, by the 4th time we got sold heroin.
> 
> One would think I made it clear enough, but whatever. Maybe that subtle high has been corroding your neurons.
> 
> I can't form an opinion based on one experience?
> WHY NOT?
> Well, as a matter of fact, I CAN and HAVE.
> 
> But besides that ... the scores of junkies I see in my neighbourhood are very helpful for making opinions about heroin.  *



Well, not to take anyone's side here (except that of heroin, which belongs to a group of friends I hold dear, opiates/oids) but I do not think you can effectively judge heroin with the way you used it. You went into it expecting a cocaine high. You got the opposite. You probaly snorted too much, and puked. Or you are susceptible to opiate induced vomitting. Most people puke their first time with no tolerane. Anyway, heroin, takes a few times to get used to and fully notice the effects. The first time I did heroin I was the same way. Why the fuck do people die over this shit? Then a few months later I tried it again, was a bit better. Third time I did it was amazing. 7 months after my first experience I injected it, this was amazing. I'm not addicted, I've used heroin probably 20 times in the past 7 months and haven't used it in over a month or so now. Anyway, just don't knock a drug due to its stigma and the fact that you got ripped and expected something totally different then what you received. Kind of like when someone meets a transexual and he thinks its a girl until you get to the best part...then you see it and your like...holy hell...hm, may have been a bad comparison 8) 

Also, about the junkies in your neighborhoods. Just because there are some people who turn out like that because of heroin use does not mean everyone does. Many of those people just fell in too deep. Got lured in. It can happen with cocaine too. Look at the coke addicts in your neighborhood too. I have never seen people more degrading then crack addicts in my life.  Blah..

Anyway, I'm fucked up pretty bad right now, if the aboce does not make any sense, excuse me hehe.


----------



## gugglebum

"You went into it expecting a cocaine high. You got the opposite. You probaly snorted too much, and puked."

Yes, but if I expect a cocaine high and end up realising it's ketamine, I'd consider that good.
I expected a cocaine high and got heroin, which I thought SUCKED.
That's all there is to it.

Yes, I know, it's normal to puke the first times, and I also know that most users don't find it interesting the first times, blah blah blah. Believe me, I know my shit.
This still doesn't change MY OWN PERSONAL OPINION that it is better to go through life without heroin than with. Now, if your opinion is different I think that's great (for you), and while I do think there's a REASONABLE CHANCE that one day you will regret ever having tried heroin, I won't argue about whether you like your H or not.

"Anyway, just don't knock a drug due to its stigma and the fact that you got ripped and expected something totally different then what you received."
1. Stigma? I have never, and certainly WILL never knock a drug due to its stigma. Just to clear it up: There's a good amount of people here (edit: in my neighbourhood, not on BL) that say LSD is as bad as heroin. Does that stop me from taking it? No.
People say ketamine is one of the most lethal drugs & that it's a horse tranquilizer - does that stop me from taking it? I don't give two flying fucks about a drug's social stigma.

2. I wouldn't knock a drug because I got ripped off once, in fact I find it kind of insulting that you'd think that. I once bought bunk pills, does this mean I dislike ecstasy? Not really, although, it's not THAT good either (but that's another story)

3. I don't dislike heroin because I expected something different, I dislike it because I *did NOT like the effects * and because I have seen that "subtle high" take over a lot of people's lives, and with my history of drug abuse, it'd probably be better not to take that risk.

"Just because there are some people who turn out like that because of heroin use does not mean everyone does."
I didn't say that either, but honestly, for every one junkie who mantains a job & a normal lifestyle there must be at least 20 hustling & practically living on the streets.

"Look at the coke addicts in your neighborhood too. I have never seen people more degrading then crack addicts in my life. Blah.."
I won't argue there, cocaine is a horrible drug too, no doubt about it ... that's why I included it in my Over-rated drugs list too...

I hope I've explained everything. Sorry if I sounded too harsh, but I find it hilarious when people tell me what to think. I stated AN OPINION, and this opinion will not be changed, no matter how subtle you think the high is.


----------



## slaquer

"This still doesn't change MY OWN PERSONAL OPINION that it is better to go through life without heroin than with"

-gugglebum

I respect your opinion greatly, as I believe the above also.


----------



## thepodman

Underrated - DiPT (in the tripping community), psychedelics in general (in the whole drug-using population)


----------



## mexican seafood

I totally agree that alcohol is overrated. It used to be fun, but now I find it unappealing. I was at a party and everyone was drinking and I realised it just makes you a dumb wanker...and that's not why I use drugs. Also, it makes for sick! Might as well just have a jay.

I suppose I would say weed is underrated in its potential for personal discovery. Smoking pot heleped me to realise how un-important money is, and what I really wanted from life.


----------



## crOOk

Alcohol is both over- and underrated. I'd say it's "misunderstood". 

crOOk


----------



## p3rc3pt10n

Overrated crack.

With any other drug at least you take it and go dancing or doing something else, with crack you sit down and do nothing but smoke that shit till you finish it, chronic users don't even talk anymore while doing it.

And once you smoke the last rock the effect vanishes in a minute and you always crave more.

Overrated tobaco

Fucks your body without altering your perception, not even a little bit, i don't get it.

Underrated Mescaline

Well, i think many people who have done it will agree that it's great.


----------



## kaoskid

overrated:
alcohol (does absofuckinlutely nothing to me)
datura (yay, lets feel sick and stupid for four months!)

underrated:
DXM (if gelatinous bonfires arrent cool then i don't know what is)
methcathinone (not that great  a high but the comedown is great for intellectualism)
hydrocodone (sleep little baby, sleep)


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I don't think crack is overrated. That's true, all you wanna do is sit and just keep smoking, but the way it makes you feel is fucking nice. 
Coke on the other hand.....I dunno what the deal is. Makes you feel alright, but you'd kill for a next line in 10 minutes. I still do it tho, don't ask me why. It's just there.
That's about the only one I can think of right now.


----------



## Aphex Ecstasy

Over rated-Feel good drugs(Coke,Opiates,Meth,benzos and alcohol


Under rated

All psychedelics
weed
MDMA
MDA
the 2C- family of drugs
tryptamines
weed and black tar opium combo(mmmm its like I ejaculated soo hard I killed myself)


----------



## crOOk

Hehe, I want black tar opium.  I actually know some Persian guys who smoke that shit. They collect the black tar, too. But I don't think they're gonna give me any since I don't know 'em very well... 

@kaoskid
Thanks for the Cat advice, I'll check that shit out... Never tried it.

crOOk


----------



## rm-rf

coke is def the most overrated drug. dont give me this lack of exposure shit i used to run shit son. coke is lame. its all image, if ur sellin it or really close to anyone that is, you will find out very quickly that people only pay your out the ass prices for the image, not for the high.

crack/base is a totally different universe, but the same hypothesis can be applied in a given scenario.

a lot of people say dope is overated, but theyre all idiots that think coke has some use outside of turning basic sex into a fuckfest. 

lol i just read that heroin is a subtle high thing. hahahahahhahaha oh shit thats funny. what did u pop a 5mg hydrocodone and think "oh so this is what opiates are like..."



> i think weed is underrated as a psychedelic.



i think you need to find some quality homegrown  

or make a keef screen. or cook with marijuana. 

no cannabis is in no way anything related to mushrooms lsd etc, but in the right setting with the right kind of herb it can be very "mind revealing" (the definition of psychedellic)


----------



## KemicalBurn

deviate said:
			
		

> *i think weed is underrated as a psychedelic. *



hahahahahahahah!

no WAY man...im strongly opposed to people think weed is a psychedelic.

dont get me wrong - i enjoy it. i smoke it regualrly. but - lol - it aint that great


----------



## J2012B

AMT is way underrated

although LSD is my favorite drug ... i think it is overrated as this key to enlightenment or as a life changing substance


----------



## Carbine

Robowings said:
			
		

> *Overrated-
> Alcohol - Hooray! Let's feel drowsy and dizzy and dumb.
> 
> Coke- Why is it that all the dumb kids I know LOVE this shit, and all the kids with any brains don't get any effects?*



Haha yeah couldnt agree more.  I liken the Coke experience to scoffin a pack of jelly beans, getting a super sugar-high then crashing and burning.

Add to the OVERRATED list Ecstasy - yeah lets pop enough of this shite so we get the confidence to wear idiotic stuff we wouldn't usually wear, then run around and kiss and hug everyone like nymphos.

Pot - seems to me people enjoy the  culture surrounding the drug rather than the drug itself...

UNDERRATED:

Speed - (sulphate).  Some ppl have said that it's overrated, but i've never heard anyone rave about this stuff.  Only complain.  

Love this stuff...


----------



## crOOk

@Carbine
Dude, there must be something wrong with you... MDMA overrated? Enough of this stuff? Wear idiotic stuff? Are you talking about e in clubs or about the substance MDMA? I actually doubt you've ever had the pleasure to ingest real molly crystals...
And how the fuck is amphetamine sulphate underrated? I mean, what's so great about it, that anyone who's ever taken it would not know? I mean, don't get me wrong, it's good stuff. But how exactly is it underrated?
Please dude, supply me with further information about your views on this. I'd really appreciate it. I might be missing something out, especially with the speed thingie...

crOOk


----------



## Dittohead

Overrated:

Coke definetly unless it's some flake or scale, I wouldnt touch it for free.

Underrated:

Xanax and benzos altogether, I guess its because of my high anxiety but popping a few bars and smoking some nice nugs puts me right where I need to be.

DXM - I really enjoy the dissociative trip, easy to obtain. I'd love to try some of the powder.

Adderall - Personally, I enjoy it more than meth. Im not really sure why people hate it so much, I mean its medical grade amphetamine, fuck home-made in trailor park meth.


----------



## bingey

Cocaine is the only overrated drug imo , and that's just because of price and the whole class/cool thing associated with it .

Apart from that don't really see why or how drug's can be over or underated?  Different people like different things.
The smaller the group who appreciates something like dxm for instance the more people will "underrate" it but I really don't see the problem with this the more people like your drug of choice  the more it will fuck with your ability to get it in the long run (either it gets expensive or gov/ pharm industry takes notice)


----------



## "Freshly Baked"

Overrated:
Cocaine - So much money.... Gone.
Nicotine - The only reason anyone smokes is because it's leagal, and "_Cool_"

Underrated:
Heroin - Why is heroin considered the lowest form of drug use, when im sure it produces more Euphoria than any other drug.
Weed & Alcohol - 2 of the most satisfying drugs on the planet are easy to get. People take them for granted.


----------



## college_dropout

Overrated -     Mushrooms. Only ecstatic trip I've had on mushies was when I combined them with xtc. 

Underrated -   LSD. Words cannot describe my love for acid. It gives me a better feeling, better visuals and a better trip than any other psychedelic. Bring back the 60's mentality already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lady grey

Overated - Coke (and yes ive had good coke) but i just dont like the feeling.

Underated - ACID oh and nangs... I wasnt told how great either were before i tried them and wondered why the hell i hadnt done them earlyer


----------



## ambush

Acid has to be the #1 underrated drug, mainly out of political propaganda that started out in the 60es (eminating from the USA).... fuck that shit, I say every mentally sane person should try Acid at least once!

Coke.. totally overrated.. fuck that expensive shit, it's a fucking lifestyle I don't want 
Alcohol.. overrated.

I'm tempted to say M1 is overrated, but I need to test it some more.

I don't wanna see anyone saying meth is underrated


----------



## patte4dm

I dont think that anyone on here can determine anything is underated if they havent tried it in pure form and of the perfect dosage.


----------



## college_dropout

^^^It's all subjective dude. People are allowed to have their own opinions.


----------



## The Real Fatman

alasdairm said:
			
		

> when discussing something subjective, surely the terms 'overrated' and 'underrated' are essentially meaningless?
> 
> alasdair





my sentiments exactly


----------



## college_dropout

But it's not meant to be a definitive guide to society's most overrated and underrated drugs. People are just giving their opinions on which drugs they think are overrated and underrated. It's interesting to see what other's opinions are.


----------



## shvender hoot

Overrated:
Cocaine
Alcohol
Tobacco
Amphetamines


Underrated:
Weed
Just about all psychedelics (esp. shrooms, lsd, dmt)


----------



## BingoBango

Overrated:
Alcohol
tobacco

Underrated:
All psychadelics
weed

see a pattern here? 

all imo - while stocks last


----------



## pr0ficient

Overrated: Cocaine without a doubt

Underrated: Psychadelics


----------



## swifty

all the coke I've had has been shit, so I can't really say for sure, but in my experience I'd have to say that it's overrated. 

Other than that I find most drugs pretty satisfying in the right doses and settings


----------



## RorerQuaalude714

Over-rated: Weed, DXM, coke, Rivotril/Klonopin (Clonazepam), Xanax (Alprazolam), MDMA and alcohol

Under-rated: Nitrous, MDA, most psychedelics, Dexedrine, Valium (*specifically* Valium, why people prefer Xanax when it's less euphoric than diazepam is beyond me), Mogadon (Nitrazepam), Midazolam


----------



## Alfajagdflieger

Over-rated:
Weed - Gives me a sense of relaxation and puts a smile on my face... Get real stoned and I lose my depth perception. Not fun.
Alcohol - No feelings of happiness just that I don't really care about anything, and blackouts are not fun.

Under-rated:
Cocaine - Seems a lot of people feel its overrated but I love coke. The rush, euphoria, energy all make this my favorite drug. Then again I have a bit of a habit with it so take that with a grain of salt.

Shrooms - Really fun to trip, puts me in a really good, happy mood.


----------



## topo

Overrated:
Ecstasy - Gets more hype than should. I really like it though, but it's definatively overrated.
Most psychedelics are overrated too. While I love psychedelics and they are my favorite type of drugs, some people praise them way too much.

Underrated:
Speed - has such a bad reputation and everyting, but done moderately it's so great!


----------



## SteeleyJ

*Overrated* 
methamphetamine
Cocaine

*Underated  *

Ketamine ! - i hear so many people say things like " why would you use a cat / horse tranquilizer ? " when they have no idea what it does when used in sub-anesthetic doses.

Mushrooms

LSD

PCP- Bad stigma attached to it when it's accually a pretty fun drug.


----------



## Karaboudjan

Underrated:
GHB

Overrated:
Ketamine


----------



## temporary error

IV coke is far better then snorted coke.  I don't really care for snorted coke, but IV is a whole different ball game.  The rush is like nothing else.  Doesn't last for long, but I don't think that the come down is as bad as snorted coke.  Gotta have good quality C though, or you just don't get the bell ringers that ppl are so fond of.

A speed ball is perfection in a syringe.


----------



## sherm

overrated:
Cocaine
DXM
Benzos
Shrooms

underrated:
LSD
n20


----------



## JihadJack

underrated: iv Meth

overrated: iv Heroin


----------



## Voodoochild870

Underated: DMT - More people need to experience this drug. It's so amazing.

Overated: Coke - Too expensive for sucha short-lived high,even though it feels fucking great.


----------



## jiggaboo

my vote is for coke its way way overratted


----------



## Akoto

Coke is definitly overrated, and DXM underrated.

My experiance with coke has been $60 for an ok high for about 20 min, then sketched out and anti-social for the rest of the night.

DXM = $5 bottle, extremely sociable and lax and feeling good for like 5 hours. Sure I get the shits and can barely walk the next day, but thats why I only do it like once a year at most.


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

Overrated:
LSA - Almost no visuals even at "heavy" doses. Horrible body load if ingested from MG seeds.

Hydrocodone (Vicodin) - It's a weak opiate prescribed for tooth aches. I don't see what people like about it so much.

DXM - Overrated a lot by teenagers who haven't experimented much and think it's the greatest. You need to take a high amount to get to the 3rd plateau (which is where the good effects come in) which creates a horrible body load.

Heroin - Morphine can be just as powerful, as heroin converts into morphine which is where it gets nearly all of its effects from. Although some people say the "rush" is different from morphine's rush.

Benzos - Basically just alcohol in a pill, yet people think it's so much greater.

Underrated:
Zolpidem (Ambien) - Gave some of the best visuals I have ever experienced with just 10 mg, I guess I am sensitive. Lovely drug. Horrible amnesia though.

Codeine (Tylenol 3) - It converts into morphine and other opiates, which makes me wonder why people consider it weak. I think people don't like it just because the only way you can take it efficently is through eating it, so people don't feel "cool" when taking it. Also it has a rooftop effect at around 400mg so you can only get high to a certain point, but I start nodding at 200mg+ and never need to go higher.

Alcohol - Can be one of the deadliest drugs that there is. I wonder why it is still as legal as it is.

Pseudoephedrine - It's effects are nearly the same as ephedrine, it is just less potent. Also it goes good with caffeine, even just a can of soda can tremendously increase the effects. I can get some decent euphoria from pseudoephedrine, even though other people think it is non recreational.


----------



## staypuft

overrated: all of them

underrated: candyflipping?


----------



## yummy22

...............


----------



## sixpartseven

*Over Rated:*

*Coke* - I love it but its not worth it unless Im mixing it with something else (read: opiates)
*LSD* - Everyone says its under rated, and thats what makes it over rated. Dont get me wrong, I love LSD, I just think its over rated by the people who think its under rated.
*Ketamine* - BORING. Id like to try it in a higher dosage though before I form a definitive opinion on it.
*MDMA* - Maybe Ive just outgrown it, but its not to me what it is to everyone else. Get it?
*Alcohol* - Fucking stupid. Sometimes.
*Weed* - If I could come up with a way to efficiently eradicate all the weed in the world, I would do it in a heartbeat. I hate pot and everything it stands for with a passion.

*
Under Rated:*

*Opiates* - I dont understand everyone who says opiates are a subtle high. The Wood put it perfect in an earlier post "did you take 5mg hydrocodone and say this is what an opiate high is?"


----------



## untaMe

coke sucks weed really sucks even though i smoke everyday i wish it would just die and alcohol is stupid

underrated-dxm


----------



## college_dropout

yummy22 said:
			
		

> Coke and Salvia are really overrated.


Ummmmmmm, I don't think Salvia has ever been promoted as an awesome drug. It is for some but most people hate it.


----------



## ~_Hiss_~

Underrated:
* Ketamine IM injected! * crazy out of body adventures!
* Kratom * it get ya a nice little high if you dont have much opiate tolerance

Overrated:

Weed and Alcohol! They are both lousy. Weed used to be fun until my brain changed.


----------



## demerest

overrated  coke and weed

underated mdma , rohypnol , heroin


----------



## dbailey11

over rated- mdma

under rated- alcohol (preferably good scotch; it's like angels pissing in yer mouth).


----------



## Zubi420

overated:
benzos
ritalin
coke(get cheap coke here so maybe not)

underated:
lsd
shrooms
weed.


----------



## Feels

Overrated- DXM, benzos (for recreation)
Underrated- Weed (as a psychedelic- it is one!)

I would put coke in overrated but recently I've changed my mind... after trying some coke that was actually really pretty good, I enjoyed it lots. Sure, the high doesn't last too long, but with good coke the comedown might be barely even noticable, and just an overall better, smoother experience.


----------



## BlueEclipse

overrated: snorting coke.

now I.v'ing coke is a whole different story.

Underrated: i dont kno what i would pick i havent gotten to try many if any psycidelics yet.


----------



## dbailey11

over rated: less

under rated : more


----------



## TSM

Overrated- Coke, Meth, E

Under- Weed, Opiates in general


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Overrated: Cocaine, Kava (I had friends go on and on about it but it didn't do much for me), and shitty cheap booze. 

Underrated:Opiates, pot, mushrooms, and very good alcohol.


----------



## SKL

overrated:

Cocaine (so yesterday.)
Vicodin, Percocet or Tylenol w/Codeine (please.)
Tramadol (people really like this dreck? plus it's an SSRI)
Soma (d00d i'm fu00rxed on teh muscle relaxerzz)
Ambien (d00d i'm fux00rex on non-bzdneodipine benzodiosp derivat ... oh never mind, lol)
Benzodiazepines (now that I think about it ...  )
LSA (slightly funny headspace and a bellyache. whee.)
Methadone (ugh.)
Buprenorphrine (double ugh.)

Underrated:

Alcohol (as a "serious drug", not as something that I indulge in or advocate ... 137 days & counting...)
DXM (yeah drinking cough syrup is tacky but it's a serious drug)
Mushrooms (as far as intensity vs. recreational "fun" time goes)
Nutmeg (really. it was actually interesting, not that i'd recommend it)
MDA (sold as MDMA, that's another story, but a lot of people underappreciate it)
Propylhexedrine (still sucks, but more rec value than you think)
Dexedrine (in my speedfreak days I preferred it to meth.)

Now I noticed a lot of people noted various psychedelics, esp LSD, as underrated. Well, in my crowd they're pretty highly rated  but if you don't, I suppose they belong there. Likewise most opiates. (I'm that all-too-common crossover 8))


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

I can't say for everyone, but for the people I know/general population around me it seems:

Overrated:
Cocaine (as expected)
'Ecstasy' (it's mostly just amphetamine in our pills recently, everyone saying it's the best)
Alcohol
Also various other pharmaceuticals (sp?)

Underrated:
Psychedelics are so damn underrated. People just assume you hallucinate funny shit and 'see sounds'. They don't understand the psychedelic mindspace which I mean, is pretty much the whole trip. Also I'd have to say weed. People seem to be moving to 'pillz' and forgetting about weed.


----------



## Zagenth

I'm with alasdairm on this. This is a subjective and personal preference topic, and no one will agree completely with another's choices.

PERSONALLY, I find some drugs terrible and a waste of time, while others absolutely LOVE them. And, PERSONALLY, I love some drugs that others absolutely hate.

This is all personal preferences and opinions and will by no means reflect the drug community's opinion as a whole. 

But, IMO, I don't like stimulants, only ones I have found enjoyable would be MDxx and the speedier psychedelics. 

I've always been a downer person, however not a benzo fan (based on a few bad experiences). Love opiates and somas. 

I'm also a fan of alcohol and a BIG fan of psychedelics (I'm also a big fan of dissociatives (LOVE ketamine and nitrous) which is a class of psychs that many psychedelic users don't like). But, if I were to name the drug I tried first (sans alcohol) and the drug I will always come back to, it would be good ol' Mary Jane. She has never done me wrong and will always hold a special place in my heart. 

To each his/her own though.


----------



## dbailey11

Stop being all level headed about it. Nobody cares that you see different perspectives. Just do as your told and answer the fucking question brainiac.


----------



## Zagenth

^Spoken like one of the sheep in the herd.   

I did answer the question though, if you read the second part of my post.

Don't get so uppity about it.


----------



## dbailey11

I'm not a sheep, I'm a walrus. Sorry bub I've just I've just got a case of dickitis right now.


----------



## Zagenth

^ Lol, no worries.


----------



## phatass

K is underatted 
coke is overated


----------



## mu.

Overrated:  alcool, Mdma and M1, weed. I  think i would never  test coke but i think it's overrated based on mates/net/this poll report. Who knows?
Underrated: Ghb/gbl, Amt and kratom. Weed at high dose with a good setting is also underrated
(i live in France, i think it depends where are you living.)


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

*Overrated*: Alcohol, Xanax, Adderall, Dexedrine, Tobacco, Cocaine

*Underrated*: Cannabis, Sonata (zaleplon), mushrooms, LSD, salvia


----------



## Damien

Overrated:
IDK, I've never really used a drug that didn't live up to the hype I heard about it. 

Underrated:
Caffeine. I love a nice big cup of coffee.

Salvia. I can definitely see how people don't like this experience but I love having my mind bent in the most insane ways. This does it for me.

Crystal Methamphetamine. I have never seen the darkside of this drug so maybe that why I feel that taking a fat rip off of a meth bong has to be in the top 5 feelings on the face of the planet. 

Ephedrine.


----------



## SKL

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> Crystal Methamphetamine. I have never seen the darkside of this drug so maybe that why I feel that taking a fat rip off of a meth bong has to be in the top 5 feelings on the face of the planet.



Isn't it though?

But didn't somebody say something about a dark side?


----------



## dbailey11

overrated: legal drugs

underrateded: illegallal ones


----------



## amor fati

overrated: cocaine

underrated: DMT (however, only underrated to those that have never tried it)
Also i feel that mushrooms are unfairly looked at as acids little brother, They are both great for their respective occasions but i feel like mushrooms capture the true essence of the psychedelic experience.


----------



## Boiling in Acid

underrated:

Ecstasy.
pharmaceutical opiates

overrated:

crack.
alcohol
smoking heroin off foil.


----------



## crOOk

overrated: all
underrated: none


----------



## SonOF

this is all so very subjective, but I'll give it a go:


overrated

*marijuana* - a drug that makes me retarded, socially inept and tired?  sign me up!     I think the drugs usefulness for psychedelic exploration/introspection are exaggerated as well...I will never understand how and why so many people want to be stoned on MJ for so much of their day...
*
cocaine* (*crack *even more so!):  high is too short and not good enough to make up for the negative affects and the asshole you become while on, or in search of the drug

*benzos*:  I think they are GREAT compliments to other drugs (especially drugs that can cause high anxiety), but by themselves they aren't that special (unless your idea of a good time is blacking out/ falling asleep).

underrated

*opiates*:  obviously I like them very much and am quite partial, but I think opiates can be used in so many situations, and don't cause horrible side-effects or comedown...however that whole addiction thing can get ya 

*mushrooms*:  a relatively cheap psychedelic that is amazing powerful...can give great euphoria/ body high along with typical psychedelic effects...and the trip doesn't last all day!

*DXM*:  super inexpensive, readily available, legal and the high can be very pleasurable and even introspective...I never experienced too many of the negative side effects (stomach issues, etc.) when I have used DXM, which is probably why I give it good reviews...does pack a bit of a hangover though..because of it's legality and MOA (syrups especially) people view it as a "teenager's drug", and think the high will be boring and limited...I think that this view is incorrect and the drug is underrated for that reason...


----------



## sc4t

I can't believe people are saying alcohol is underrated. 

*Everyone* wants to get drunk and it sucks.

Sign me up for some mushrooms or a good speedball.


----------



## Jabberwocky

benzos are underrated, they can be very well enjoyed by themselves without blacking out and being an arse.
methamphetamine  is also underated because of all the stigma and tweeker haters out there.  this just was the first thing i ever shot up and i have had the most intense rushes and experience from this shit.

overrated -  salvia, fuck that shit lol
lsd, maybe because its just not overly fun for me though im sure i would have deep respect for it once i understand it more


----------



## ebola?

>>underrated:

Ecstasy.
pharmaceutical opiates>>

Are you kidding me?  People tend to hold these in high regard.

ebola


----------



## rashandreflex

^
yeah, how much more valued can they be? to anyone who doesn't think their MDMA and pharmaceutical opiates aren't so great, i know someone who might take them off his/her hands.

i think butalbital is underrated. for some reason, i have a great reaction to it, and i don't even like most GABAnergic drugs (not a fan of benzos, alcohol, etc).


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

over-rated:

dexedrine and adderall for recreational use (they give a decent high, but it's never even close to worth comedown)

under-rated:

Vicodin: vs. percocet that is; oc's win cause they can be railed and the rush is bomb (though the resulting high is not as good as oral hydro)

Ativan: has the warm euphoric feeling that xanax and k-pins lack. 

good coke: almost anyone who is bitching about blow has got to be blowing shit. good blow and good rolls are the only two stimulants worth it in my book (for very occasional use). 

good weed: but it's only under-rated on bluelight. every forum on this site is interesting except for the marijuana forum, which is full of idiots; just so you guys know, not all smokers are complete idiots without anything interesting to say.


----------



## Observer87

overrated:
Coke

underrated:
DMT


----------



## DragonFly31

Overrated - Cocaine, definitely. What a useless drug - perhaps when you've had 10 pints of beer, then it _starts_ to become interesting...

Underrated - 5-MeO-DMT - powerful, powerful stuff... an intense, short trip


----------



## silentscience

overated:
 weed & booze. these just suck IMO cause weed is like instand anxiety and fear and booze just makes you sloppy and kills brain cells

underrated:
mixing e and special k. best combo ever. best feeling ever too.


----------



## emerald2303

*over/under/sideways/down*

Underrated - Tramadol <sigh>.  I loves me some tramadol.  Darvon yummy for day-to-day housecleaning, work, etc.  Open capsule, eat powder.

Overrated - muscle relaxants (except for soma). Can hardly feel 'em, imo.  Also, Lyrica does nothing for me and way expensive


----------



## The_Pool_Shark

*OVERRATED*

_Cocaine_- Spare me. The after effects of paranoia suck dick. Not to mention the fact that I'd rather not empty out my wallet.

_Ketamine_- Everyone seems to love this shit. Didn't last too long for me, and it wasn't worth the short high.

_MARIJUANA_- Yes, you 4/20 worshipping fiends. Marijuana is OVERRATED. Lets do a drug that makes me look like a fucking idiot! Good idea!

*UNDERRATED*

_Vicodin_- I know a lot of people who can barely feel the effects, but I love them. Makes me feel pretty good when I'm molding with my leather chair.

_LSD_- Great stuff right here, lasts a long time, and the hallucinations are fun. Only drawback is the chance of seeing 20 foot rampaging gorillas trying to rape you.

_XANAX W/ ADDERALL_- Some people dislike it, but I like the combination. Suits me well.


----------



## ebola?

>>mixing e and special k. best combo ever. best feeling ever too.>>

Once again, people tend to report loving this shit.
Good is not identical with underrated.

ebola


----------



## GreenMachine

Now before I say anything I want to say that most drugs have their own special conditions and scenarios where they can be great but honestly:

*Overrated* 

Nicotine
DXM
Codiene
Ritalin
Amphetamine
Cocaine

*Underrated*

Hydrocodone (even though you can't get TOO high from it without getting sick, I find the quality of the buzz you get to be amazing)
Ketamine
2C-B


----------



## sarbanes

Overrated:  All bad drugs, and good drugs that cost any real amount of money.

Underrated:  Tramadol.  Good drugs that someone else pays for, or are cheap.  Good drugs can be good, but they're just not worth any money really.  The steep price is the over-rating.  People voting with their walltes.  Its really ashame


----------



## blase deviant

Overrated: LSD
Underrated: 2C-E, Ketamine


----------



## Icculus

"Overrated":
2c-i, coke in the states (see my note at the end*), vicodon, tobacco

"Underrated" 
mushrooms, lsd, n20 w/ lsd, 2c-b




*The cocaine I got in costa rica was fucking out of this world, total euphoria, an inch long line would have you jumpin,  jivin and wailing.  However, I never understood the appeal behind doing the coke everyone seems to have in the states.  Its such a mild buzz, and so expensive.  And it fucks your nose up.


----------



## LivingOnValium

enoughorangejuice? said:
			
		

> *Underrated*: Cannabis, *Sonata (zaleplon)*, mushrooms, LSD, salvia



Are you really that fond of Sonata?

Everyone I know tried it has told me it sux cox.

I can't imaginbe it being worse than (es)zopiclone. Ambien/zolpidem i like.

I guess i have to find out what Soinata is all about myself...


----------



## McFly

Over: Coke, booze, fags

Under: Um, Love?


----------



## tryfound

Overrated

*Coke*. I like it, but it's probably about 4-5 times the cost in Australia compared to the US, which makes it _the_ luxury drug here. Since meth exploded, coke has experienced this glamorous revival. People no longer associate it with junkies whatsoever because of its price tag and only moderate potential for addiction.

*Pot* - I've just never really 'got' it. It's fun for some giggles, but the amount of people I know who rely on it as something to turn to when things are going to shit is quite surprising. 

Underrated

*Ventolin/Seretide* - I had to rack my brain for a while thinking of something underrated - to all the asthmatics out there, these  inhalers and their sister variations make life with breathing difficulties a breeze.


----------



## It's a baby!

Overrated - 
Morning Glories - Nausea, vasoconstriction, blech

Shrooms - recreational use that is - I find acid a lot more recreational, shrooms are dark deep trips that I don't find particularly "fun".

Cocaine - Never done it but all of my friends have tried it and say it's not very fun at all, seems it's mostly little rich college brats that find it enjoyable, and pay for a status drug not a high 

Alcohol - not fun at all, somewhat enjoyable in lower amounts but I find weed works better and doesn't dull the brain as much (it slows the thought-processes but they go deeper too . . . very meditative).

Underrated - 
Weed - I'm currently getting fully 3-dimensional flat-colored visuals, intricate mosaic patterns in brilliant reds and yellows, paisleys, tunnels of dancing figures, the most bizarre goofy psychedelic cartoon characters, visuals following music . . . and so many people find this drug to simply be "relaxing", "just fun", or even "dull".  I guess I'm just sensitive.  I used to get fully psychedelic effects, more terrifying even than a bad 1/8 oz. shroom trip.  Oh by the way, best way to increase the high?  Smoke in the middle of a huge fog =)  The patterns in the fog with the streetlights bouncing off were beautiful, felt like I was in a cloud.

LSD - so many people are way too scared of this drug.  They'll eat doses of 'shrooms large enough to land me in the friggin' ER or police station, but won't even try a tiny hit of sweet Lucy because it's "not natural".  Friggin' hippies.  I also believe psychedelics have a recreational aspect at lower doses (if you haven't had a fun acid trip yer missing out!), and acid is very good for this.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

overrated:

Cocaine: I can't say anything that hasn't already been said.

Weed: Too much paranoia, plus the fact that it makes people so goddamn quiet. Who the fuck wants to take a drug that keeps a group from having any real conversation? (unless it's beneficial and totally overwhelming in the way that psychedelics are)

Heroin: So many people pop hydros and rail oxys all the time, and yet are afraid to try this drug, like it will just magically turn you into an addict with one snort. Out of all the opiates I have done, heroin is probably the best, but oxy is only about an inch away. It's not _that_ great.

Underrated:

Poppy pods: I know you have to eat either a whopping amount of poppy grounds or drink a disgusting amount of tea, but the 12 hour high is just so worth it. Pods are the energizer bunny of opiates. In fact, scratch what I said before, poppies are better than heroin (insuffulated).

2c-b: A lot of people claim no depth from this drug, but it was a great teacher for me. Especially with MDMA  .


----------



## Mr Blonde

*Over rated*

Heroin: Ditto what 3,4-DHP said. There is so much stigma around this drug, particularly among those not educated about psychoactives, that is such bullshit.

Marijuana: Makes me anxious, and I just don't buy into that whole laziness aspect of it...I prefer opioids, which though they dope me out, at the same time get me doing some work.

Alcohol: People who aren't into illicit substances usually LOVE this stuff, even though they are always complaining about hangovers and crap. In Australia at least, there are also massive problems with alcohol and violence. I hate the shit.

*Under rated*

Codeine: Gets bagged a whole HEAP, but I love the stuff! 450mg is just about my sweet dose, not too long lasting either so I can spend the morning doped out then go to work in the afternoon. 

Poppy pods: Ditto 3,4-DP again, this stuff is great but because it's 'somewhat' legal, gets looked down on a whole heap.

MDMA: By this, I mean that it gets a whole lot of shit from the media and non-drug using community when in fact it is one of the most beautiful things EVER created by mankind. It should replace alcohol as the DOC for society.


----------



## bOrPaIdAlTeEyS

overrated: oxycontin
underrated: levorphanol


----------



## blindedbythelight

overrated- oxycontin, alcohol
underrated- benzos

oxycontin is just a weaker, more expensive heroin high and i think people pay way too much for it.

alcohol is also not all its said to be because it has terrible hangovers and after effects and is quite addicting. its one of my least favorite substances

benzos on the other hand are amazing. in my opinion, they feel just like alcohol without the negative effects the proceeding day and without the total confusion while using them


----------



## center

Every drug is over-rated. They're all fake and impractical. Real happiness isn't obtained with a substance. Faux happiness is, and if you're seeking only that, well, that's sad you can't be happy from within.


----------



## vnvnation

I think coke is the most over rated drug ive ever took, along with meth.


----------



## Thug Love

over rated:
Ecstasy
Alcohol

Under rated:
weed
tramadol


----------



## Draculen

Over rated:

Oxys
Trees
Alcohol
Heroine
Crack


Meh, I could post more. but around here everyone hypes way to much about it. I guess its because its all they can get. Everyone also talks about how AMAZING it would be to do dope, Yeah its fun for awhile. But theres deffinatly better highs IMO.

Under rated:

Ketamine
LSD
DMT
Mescaline
2-CB
Foxy

Everytime I mention everything above (besides acid) I just get this funny look like "Dude, what the fuck are you talking about?" 

Oh well, more Kitty flips for me ^_^


----------



## burn007

Over rated:
lean(codeine) because for me the price to fun ratio is to much, for one dose which is 4oz, its 140$. thats just not worth it. for the same amount of money i can buy plenty of other things, such as X or what have you. just breaks my wallet for a few hours of awesomeness.


----------



## JimiHawK*

^WTF? $140 for one fucking dose of codeine (whatever a /dose/ is :s )?!?!  i could get about 7g of it (mixed with apap) for that much


----------



## Bill

Over Rated
Coke

Under Rated
Mushrooms


----------



## UnSquare

*Le' X'tream us*



			
				center said:
			
		

> Every drug is over-rated.
> They're all fake and impractical. (?)
> Real happiness isn't obtained with a substance.
> Faux happiness is,
> and if you're seeking only that,
> well,
> that's sad you can't be happy from within.



Many posts are over-rated...
...can you help me
understand this
_faux_ happiness?

Is it the type of happiness only
'THE FRENCH' 
can experience?

Sweet,
Freedom,
Happiness.

_Can I ax',
what did you get temporarily banned for,
Capt'n Middle?
_​PEACE
UnS


----------



## Bavanai

Overrated:
-coke (no need to repost the reasons, a lot of people did it already)

Underrated:
-DXM (if people would stop thinking about DXM as the cough syrup and start thinking about DXM as a pill, tablet, powder... Pure drug, w/e, maybe this wonderful substance would have a better reputation. I mean damn, it fucks my mind more than K...)


----------



## Zubi420

overrated: stimulants/coke, benzos

underrated: shrooms, lsd, weed, and alcohol


----------



## Thou

hmm...

overrated: alcohol (obvious), crack (why??)

underrated (not to go along with previous statemants for sake of diversity): DXM for 2/3 of the drug community (I'm in the lucky 33rd percentile, only for about 200 tries. Lost the magic).

I'd say a fair bit of entheogens such as kratom, calea and the like are a tad bit underrated, as well as all psychs in general (elsewhere, of course )


----------



## dankstersauce

killarava2day said:
			
		

> Yup, coke is THE most overrated drug there is...



^^^I agree.  There really isn't anything fun about cocaine to me.  Yeah it gets you really high, but only for like a few minutes/seconds (IV) or like 20-30 minutes snorted.  And the crash is probably worse than any other drug I've done.  Not to mention all I get out of the coke experience is a sore nose, not sleeping, staying up all night talking bullshit, a feeling to do more more more, and waking up feeling like complete dog shit and then realize i owe some sketch ball $50 that i don't have.

I totally think alcohol is over rated.  It can be fun, but IMO there are way better substances out there.

Not among the psychedelic community, but among society as a whole I believe that psychedelic drugs are completely under rated.  Like once you've had an out of body experience or go explore another dimension you realize the incredible power of some psychedelics to open doors you didn't even know existed.


----------



## papaown

Overrated:
Alcohol (oh cool, let's throw up and not remember 3/4 the night)
Meth (I didn't care for the feeling, the only good part to me was the come down, because it was starting to wear off, not saying it may be good to other people)

Underrated:
Salvia by far (I thought since this thing was legal, that it wouldn't effect me hard, talk about a total brainfuck on 60x, wow)
Weed (alot of adults will say that it is a gateway drug, when that is about 50/50 to me, weed in itself isn't, it's great, only reason it may be a gateway drug is because it's illegal in the first place, I love the feeling, and it goes great with almost every drug)
PURE mdma (pure mdma is almost mind blowing, if you're in the right atmosphere, when i say pure, that's because alot of times when you get E tabs you usually get fillers, so you don't always have the same trip, which can be very dangerous when you don't know what you're getting, to me there is no feeling in the world like MDMA, but the comedown sucks hardddd)


----------



## nicholemarie47

meth is extremely overrated. i tried this when i moved to atlanta and i really tried to get into it, as the heroin in atlanta is bullshit, but i just didnt like it at all. i dont understand how people get all screwed up from it.
and with that i will say heroin and crack are definatly underrated


----------



## fukhed14

I'd say heroin is the most overrated drug of all time. Now I've had GOOD heroin, but 90 percent of heroin is crap cut to shit or worse, fentanyl or mptp or some crap masquerading as heroin. so I am speaking about it in general. When you have good heroin, it's amazing, but even then I'd say DILAUDID is greater then heroin. Even when i was doing alot of china, dilaudid rushes TOPPED the best heroin. I would love to try opana though. I heard amazing things about it.

This is also coming from a former addict, so I know my drug homes. It's amazing how people think heroin is so fucking great.


----------



## jykkE

Weed is so overrated. I havent smoked in almost two months and dont miss it one bit.


----------



## gorgoroth

Overated
Alchohol
Nicotine
Coke
Meth
Ritalin

Underated
Zopiclone
PCP
Zolpidem
Fentayl
Mescaline
Codeine


Benzos are neither imo.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

gher said:
			
		

> Underrated:
> 
> LSD - everyone's afraid of the stuff because everyone knows someone who knows someone who took 1/10/50+ tabs/microdots/pills and got stuck in a trip for a week/year/forever. No, sorry, that shit just doesn't happen like that. They were fucked to begin with.



Hahah fuckin' a dude. Well said and very true.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Zubi420 said:
			
		

> overrated: stimulants/coke, benzos
> 
> underrated: shrooms, lsd, weed, and alcohol





			
				Draculen said:
			
		

> Under rated:
> 
> Ketamine
> LSD
> DMT
> Mescaline
> 2-CB
> Foxy



Yup - i am quoting this for my thoughts on what's overrated and underrated.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I find the most over rated drug of all is Meth. It is in my eyes the devils drug. I don't understand why people love it so much and get themselves so hooked on the crap. In my opinion, that drugs has the ability to turn a good person into a shit person. So why use it? If people are gonna first start to use it to wake themselves up so they can keep partying, why not opt for a nice sleep and some food? I dunno ... maybe Im just a bit of a grandma now days, but meth has never done anything for me apart from keep me awake for too long, and give me a terrible come down. And make me feel just crap in general. Dirty fucking drug.

I will take psychedelics over shit like meth and pills any day now days. Any drug which lets me still eat on it, i love it. I still love to get high every once in a while, but i don't like it if i can't eat for hours on end because of the drug. I can accept going without sleep for a little while i suppose, but it's not so bad on your body if you still eat through out the experience.


----------



## Kledsky

overrated:

keef - to expensive for what it is around here

ritalin - the 20 mg white ir pills are nice but all others ive had suuucked

underrated:

- for sure candyflipping, nothing comes as close for how good i felt while candyflipping

- that stuff you can get off ebay


----------



## vnvnation

Coke is quite possibly the most overrated drug I've ever took - I dont get this massive coke high that I would expect from something that high profile and that expensive. It's a total waste of time. 

Underrated - I'd go for Ketamine, i love this stuff and its a bit hard to get hold of where I am, alot of people dont seem to like it either, i cant imagine why - it's my favourite!


----------



## anonymous1419

Coke is rather overrated indeed.


----------



## RedLightSpecial

bumping this great thread 

overrated
Alcohol (you'd think this stuff was 24 hours of euphoria the way the idiots describe it, sooo hardcore to have 5 shots and fall down without getting high). 
Cocaine (stigma, length of euphoria, purity concerns)
Steroid Abuse (diminishing returns, too much of good thing = bad)
Benzos (for euphoria)

underrated
All Opiates except hydrocodone
Oxy, if you have a script
Phenibut (you need to combine it with a stim!!! it will beat GHB and touch MDMA), and as withdrawal lifesaver (without the stims)
Tramadol (hit or miss, hits me, used to anyway)
Steroid Use (clean compounds, without the dramatic changes in weight)
Kratom (hit or miss, somewhere between hydrocodone and oxycodone... without the additional withdrawals and cravings)
Benzos (for withdrawal, for limited expectations)


WHAT'S THE MOST UNDERRATED PARTY/SOCIAL DRUG?? unfortunately all underrated ones are the downers for me.


----------



## spiralza

Overrated:

Cocaine - I've grown to like the stuff a bit more now that I've done a decent amount and found some nice quality product, but I honestly don't understand how people could do it habitually.  Just a couple of lines will make me feel like shit for hours afterwards, and the high isn't all that remarkable IME.  Give me a nice amphetamine buzz over this any day!

Alcohol - Watch the collective IQ of everyone in the room slowly degenerate.

Underrated:

Hydrocodone - People dismiss hydro as being one of the less recreational opiates, but I love it.  It was my first opioid and it never fails to make me feel amazing, even after being exposed to much stronger painkillers.  

I could think of more but it's 3am...


----------



## chicpoena

OVERRATED: Cocaine. Hands down.

UNDERRATED: Cannabis. I have had full blown psychedelic experiences on pot alone. A lot of people have this attitude of "oh, it's _only_ weed" but pot can be a very strong drug. In fact, pot affects my mind more than strong opioids do.


----------



## bigpoppax23

*Cannabis*



			
				chicpoena said:
			
		

> UNDERRATED: Cannabis. I have had full blown psychedelic experiences on pot alone. A lot of people have this attitude of "oh, it's _only_ weed" but pot can be a very strong drug. In fact, pot affects my mind more than strong opioids do.



Agreed.

I often smoke Indica strains to alleviate my knee pain.  It keeps me from taking opitates... most of the time.  Major narcotic pain relief, sedation, and a tranquilizing body high...


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

underrated: zaleplon (sonata), zolpidem (ambien)

overrated: cocaine, xanax, klonopin


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

Overrated-
 Cocaine, street ecstasy- purity issues.
 Methamphetamine- it may not be overrated but its DEFINITELY NOT underrated as many have said... I would never touch this nasty shit drug.

Underrated-
 Quality marijuana- potentiates the majority of drugs. Can be surprisingly strong alone. Sparks my appetite without fail. My favorite and most used substance, I love MJ.

Somas, valium.- These pills are dirt cheap in H-TX usually 40-50 for just $20. Somas are fun to mix with alcohol, marijuana, opiates, and benzos.. moderation is key.


----------



## therightcoast

over: coke
under: hydrocodone - sends me into nods, unlike oc


----------



## rangrz

over: Marijuana. 
strong hallucinings ...because spending 8 hours in a feeling of impending doom and more or less unfunctional in the real world is just where I want to be.

under
amphetamines
piperazines.
ephedrine....maybe its just me, but but it gives me one hell of a rush and feeling of strenght and enegry when I do a nice big dose...not anxiety or anything like people say.


----------



## OcCo

Overated:
Coke
Heroin

Underated:
LSD
Mushrooms
MDMA

Before people ask me am I joking about heroin, I dont mean that it isnt great but it is hyped up too much, I've used it many times and couldnt see myself becoming addicted too it I've never craved for it.


----------



## Nasonex

*My overrated/underrated is based on what I've heard people say IN my area but the actual list is my opinion on how much people are either missing out or acting like a drug is the be-all-end-all*

Overrated:

Coke - WTF man, it lasts no time at all for a slight mood lift then a crash wanting more, I was expecting this however so I can't complain. Yes I've done it more then a few times.

Alcohol - It's REALLY not that fun and it's EVERYWHERE, yeah, I like to drink on occasion but I could never see myself getting a drinking problem. The only thing I like about it is that I can maintain a decent buzz without crossing the line.

LSD/Shrooms - Everyone around me thinks that the effects will be INSANE and used in a "Lets get fucked today man and see rainbows". They are all expecting DMT-like effects and I doubt most of them even know what DMT is. The ones who've done it see and appreciate it for what it is... usually.

Percocet - For some fucking weird reason people around here think it's an awesome drug in slightly over the medicinally recommended dosage. Get something stronger, learn to do a CWE, or shut up.

Underrated:

Ketamine - This is a great drug/tool for self-exploration and even just for "having fun". So much can be learned/gained from K I find it ridiculous how many people pass it off for reasons like "I heard it is a cat tranquilizer so why would you put it in you? To sleep?"

LSD/Shrooms/Anything in this catagory - Their true use is amazingly overrated around her, there is so much to build off of their use rather then justing "getting high".

Benzos - Sure small doses only do what they're supposed to... Who cares? You're supposed to take a lot more then that and if you enjoy wandering Earth care-free and blissful then they kick ass. Also their use in combinations can be ridiculously helpful and depending on the combo seriously fun. Also people underestimate the REAL fucking risk of addiction, one of the worst things I have ever had to shake, puke, and feel like crying from accompanied by extreme cravings and depression/anxiety. So glad I'm past that, I'll do everything in my power not to fall back into the hazed-blackness.

DXM - I didn't put this on the overrated list because I assume all of you know at least someone who thought it would be a ridiculous trippy ass thing to do only to get fucked up (Like alcohol use). However it is an awesome self-exploration tool and produces quite interesting effect and, while yes it IS fun just to get "fucked up" it is much more useful for a psychonaut IMO.

Diphenhydramine/Dimenhydrinate - These drugs are not very well known as abusable in my area but I'm glad about that. They can cause some serious problems and are risky to consume in high doses. However with a large amount of research an experienced person could find their effects useful and interesting as long as they have a strong mind. For example in low dose studies (of mine) they are a big step towards learning how to induce OBEs and the ability to control visual hallucinations, and remain calm in the face of your biggest fears which is a skill you can take with you on your journey. Again this is one of those thing that would most likely attract polar sides of attention, the idiots who want to get fucked and the experienced psychonauts interested in learning self-control.

Stimulants (All) - No one seems to like them around here but they can be quite fun and not too too dangerous when equipped with good, factual knowledge.
Personally I take them as prescribed for my severe ADHD but before the script/diagnosis I was not shy of the stimulant family and binged many more times then I can count. Never got addicted however, far as I'm concerned.

I think the whole overrated/underacted aura around drugs is widely accountable to the culture/area around you so opinions Should differ greatly.

EDIT-ADDON" Sure some of these drugs make make you feel happiness while you on them and I know it's "real" but that effect disappears once the drug is out of your body, however if you learn something during a trip that gives you joy it and you feel this new idea or knowledge is true it very well could come back to your sober ego and have a long lasting effect. Happened to me multiple times, multiple different type of drug.


----------



## OcCo

^ 





> Diphenhydramine/Dimenhydrinate



Are you Joking?


----------



## andyman1109

This is sort of hard because as I'm thinking about each drug I'm trying to think of what the popular opinion is about it.  I think also what some people need to remember is their first/best experience on the drug.  I will often reference that here.  Anyway, here we go. IMO:

Under-rated: 
Opiates: Opiates fall into this category because I remember my first time with OxyContin, how I felt as though I couldn't move but how I certainly didn't care.  And later, when I started to IV, that earth-shattering, orgasmic high from a good shot of dope or OC.  Thus far in my experience in the drug world, this high is unmatched.  Now, certainly not underrated are the associated risks.  Once you have that feeling, all you want to do is get it back.  However, used correctly, I think opiates are probably the 'best' drug.

LSD: I think part of the problem with LSD is too many people have this conception that they're going to see pink elephants and whatnot.  This I feel creates the wrong impression.  With good, clean acid you can have incredible fun, while also having a chance to get deeply introspective.  It can help to show you the truth behind who you really love and who loves you, while also showing who you maybe don't like as much as you thought.  Setting is crucial for LSD, but in the right setting LSD can be one of the best and most enlightening drugs there is.

Ecstasy(MDMA): Good quality MDMA can also be an amazing experience. Now, I was never into roll tricks, or raves, or glow sticks, or anything like that.  Instead when I rolled I preferred to truly enjoy my friends.  I just loved to talk the night away with good friends, about our dreams and our fears, the past, present and future, and it was beautiful.  This was my favorite part about MDMA was everyone opening up to one another.  

Over-rated: 
Cocaine(even more so Crack): For me the high was always 'ok' I guess but very short and afterwards, even during the high, I was very anxious and sort of paranoid.  Every time after it was over I thought to myself, "damn its over? thats it?" and I was pissed that I had wasted my money.  Coke is a little different story, because if I do it right, I enjoy coke after I've been drinking.  I should also say that the only way I do either these days is if I have an opiate to do with it, or maybe if I have a benzo to come down on.

Benzos: I seems like, where I'm from, everybody loves benzos.  I've done xanax quite a bit, but even though I feel good, I don't know that I'd call it euphoria.  Even if I did experience euphoria, I wouldn't remember it.  I was hesitant to put benzo's in this category because I do enjoy them but I did so because of the negatives, at least for me.  When I take Xanax, which is usually when I'm drinking, a few things happen, due to a total lack of inhibitions.  I am a person of few inhibitions when I'm sober, so when benzo's and drinking get involved, watch out: I steal. I will steal anything from almost anyone.  God forbid I go to a mall or something.  Now, I'm usually like,"Man, I can't believe how risky that was." but I also am usually happy with my new merchandise.  My morals in general get dicey.  I also been known to spend all my money on whatever; drugs, food, etc.  And I've also driven on a couple occasions when I should have kept myself in check.  This once resulted in me wrecking my mom's car, terrible night.  Lastly, I remember very little if anything when I do Xanax, which sort of spoils the fun when you don't remember having it.  As far as Xanax without alcohol...nap time.

That's all I've got.  Other drugs I wouldn't say are over-rated or under-rated.  I think weed can be under-rated, but I won't list it here.  I was also going to say the 2c family is over-rated, but I didn't do enough to have a valid opinion.  Peace


----------



## spork

^Xanax isn't the only benzo


----------



## Nasonex

OcCo said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Are you Joking?



Nope, it's just my opinion. Let's not fight about it though.
I said it would be polar (Love it or Hate it).
I didn't tell anyone to do it and I'm not suggesting they should, all I was saying is that I saw a use for them. However the use is accompanied by dangerous aspects and I think if you do choose to use it I would say maybe once every two months in doses below what most kiddiots do.

Again, it's just an opinion, obviously others will differ.
No harm done as long as we don't fight about something as subjective as an opinion. And I don't think my post is going to motivate anyone to do them so they wont be harmed.

To make this clear:
I AM NOT RECOMMENDING TAKING DELIRIANTS IN ANY WAY.
I SUGGEST YOU DON'T.
 (Not yelling, just wanted it to be noticed)


----------



## marquee

Overrated:
Coke, but alcohol even more so. In a really peculiar way I feel sorry for people who think drinking is fun... next time you're looking to have a fun time with some friends, try heroin. Bonus: heroin isn't a carcinogen or neurotoxin.
Underrated:
Ketamine is wayyy underrated, but then again I would say that, as I have an perverse love for ketamine.


----------



## kokaino

Freshly Baked said:
			
		

> Heroin - Why is heroin considered the lowest form of drug use, when im sure it produces more Euphoria than any other drug.



sorry, but there is a new kid on the block and her name is *TINA*! 
the euphoria she is capable of providing trumps all others, and she isn't considered the lowest form of drug use, though she is often mistaken for the devil himself.  

Crystal meth makes heroin look like a joke man.

overrated: heroin, cocaine
underrated: crystal meth


----------



## anotherlife

Both over-rated and underated is Heroin. 

Why... gives you the taste of heaven in mortal form, but the trade off is your going to hell.

Heroin is also the only CURE for alcoholism I ever found. Again great, but, honeymoons never last, the you find you are married to a sucubus. 

Perosal choice, anything that takes you "up" is overrated, and anything that takes you "down" is underated, simple as that, unless you have no clue where you are going, then, well then, I suggest you just stay away, quit, join a 12 step group, get born again, a cult, whatever it takes, because those are the people whose funerals I keep attending.


----------



## scatterbrain

I used to think cocaine was highly overrated.  Thought otherwise after combining sex with it.


----------



## Riconoen

Overrated: Cocaine, Alcohol: Never-ending dizzyness, puking, and the feeling as if half your brain has been removed and low to moderate euphoria? It's fun to get wasted with your buddies and watch ATHF or something but as others have said people (especially my fellow college students) talk about this as if it was gods bottled piss. 

Amps: Yeah, the euphoria and energy kick ass, but once the feelings gone it's the pit of despair and paranoia until you find some way to go to sleep. Good for when you have to get up really early for hard work or all nighters when caffiene just isn't enough but the negatives really outwiegh the positives in my book.  

Underrated: 

Benzos: The feeling of relaxation, that nothing can touch you and lowered inhibitions has to be felt to be truly understood. Though it has its drawbacks (another guy said it makes him want to steal, I get exactly the same way, and don't even think about getting addicted to it), I think more people need to give it a chance, it's not going to give you much body euphoria but that's not what they're meant for.

DXM: Blah blah blah it's loser drug I've heard it all before. It's a goddamned miracle drug IMO, at the 1st and 2nd plateaus it's like getting drunk and stoned at the same time with an AMAZING body buzz, with the best music enhancement I've ever had, at the higher plateaus it's great for psychonuatical stuff. also great for when you're strapped for cash becuase it's dirt cheap. I wish more people would see past the stigma...


----------



## pkt

I would say sniffing coke is overrated but a phat shot of good coke cant get rated highly enough


----------



## Tail-of-Dogma

Overated: heroin (sleepy, sickly), cocaine (nothing on meth), DXM (like a fever)

Underated: LSD, DMT, Mushrooms


----------



## firsty

OVERRATED:
codeine - the fact that it has been mentioned - ever - makes it far overated  
hydrocodone - first opiate used for me. 25mg. forgot i took it.
khat - placebo plant
anxiety benzos (xanax, valium) - still fun as hell, and i always like to have some around, but there are MUCH better fish in sea

UNDERRATED:
cocaine (only in this thread) - seriously? coke is overrated? i know its a little expensive, but damn, its nice.
Alcohol - i think people underestimate how perfect this is for parties
Heroin - too many people assume that 1 dose will get you addicted - and somehow, even if you didnt shoot up, give you AIDS.
edit: and DMT - why dont more people know about this????


----------



## spunkitteh

overrated : iv coke/crack, heroin

underrated: iv meth, ketamine, DOX


----------



## yearofthaboomerang

overrated: coke, pot, xanax

underrated: vicodin, valium, speed


----------



## Ivan420

Overrated:

MDMA-it is pretty fun but i feel so shitty afterwards

Alcohol-only if there's nothing else and im in the mood to get loaded. usually leaves me really sleepy tho

Underrated:

Speed-i kn ow, i know how i could i likespeed mor than X? but it just feels better and the euphoria feels more natural and stronger than E for me


----------



## EmuBitter

over rated: nutmeg - has a poor rating to begin with so...

under rated: opiates


----------



## toa$t

overrated:
coke

blah blah blah, I don't want to hear about that time you went to colombia and got 97.95% pure shit straight out of a mule's ass. I mean the coke that you are actually able to buy in North America (or wherever the fuck else you are). Keeps me awake for days, often makes me chew my fucking jaw off, I shit every 20 minutes and I end up drinking 30 fucking beers cuz they go down like mother's milk. actually better in my case. my mom was a professional trampolinist. cheesy. It makes me talk out my ass like I'm god for the first hour, and then I spend the next 8 hours talking out my ass like I'm fucking god or something.  It's also WAY overpriced unless you buy it in bulk, in which case you don't pay less for it, you just do 5 times as much for 1/2 the price.

Underrated:
coke

ok, forget everything I just said. There is nothing like that first fucking line when you've called your dealer when you were leaving the bar at 2:15 after deciding to "take a break this weekend." It's like hugging an old friend who you haven't seen in years, except you get to do it every weekend. I guess that's what having alzheimer's must be like, except without the good part. Your dealer shows up an hour later after you've all been sitting around waiting for 45 minutes trying to remember why the fuck you decided to call him. But as soon as that ball hits the table and you're rolling up that c-note, oh baby say goodbye to those regrets. Not to mention it makes me talk like I'm fucking god for 9 hours. You don't care about that time I went diving in Australia? FUCK YOU! I've told you this story already? Just for that, as soon as I'm done I'm gonna tell it again. Fuck this, I'm calling my dealer. Coke rocks.


----------



## Jason702

Overrated:  Temazepam & Xanax.  Yay...sleep.  Sleep is a necessity to me, not recreation. Never understood people taking sleeping pills as fun.  Also, weed.  Never liked it.  I'm hungry and tired all the time as it is, don't need help.

Can't really think of anything underrated.  If you're doing it, you like it, plain and simple.

As for heroin, it's both, and it's neither.   It's exactly as cool as everyone says.


----------



## LivingOnValium

Jason702 said:
			
		

> Never understood people taking sleeping pills as fun.  QUOTE]
> 
> Ever heard of qualudes or mandrax? They used to be popular...
> I guess you never have dissolved a dormicum tablet in water and filtrated it to get an IVable midazolam solution?
> 
> I am a speed addict/tweaker. i (ab)use illicit street meth/amphetamine and pharmaceuticals/pills.
> 
> I have no desire to do regularly opioids but i have experimented with IV heroin, IV oxycodone, IV buprenorphine. I can still very well understand why some people get (heavy) opioid habits.
> 
> Some people find benzos etc. to be pleasant, myself included.


----------



## Trinity85

I'm speaking only from personal experience but:
Overrated:
MDMA-granted it's great the first few times but then it gets old. "best feeling in the world" my ass. I also hate how my brain needs a few days/weeks to get back to normal. I just feel completely off the morning after rolling and I hate it. I get uber paranoid.

Alcohol-Yeah. Not only does it taste nasty as fuck but I fucking hate hangovers and feeling pukey and out of my mind. No thanks. Not to mention that I hate how folks get loud and obnoxious while drunk.

Weed-it just makes me sleepy and paranoid. Lame.

Underrated:
Darvocet-OMG! Nothing has beat the feeling I have had after popping a few Darvs. It even beat out ecstasy for me. I also love how it gives me like no nasty side effects. No nausea, no headaches in the morning, it's wonderful.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Weed is overrated.


----------



## ||Monolithium025||

Any that are not self-induced!


----------



## jackie jones

I agree with Bob Loblaw. Cannabis is overrated.

LSD is underrated.


----------



## rike1

I say DMT is underrated by the general public. Anyone who has used it and any psychonaut is respectful of DMT, but everyone else either doesnt know what it is or doesnt think anything of it.

Just in my experience anyway.


----------



## Larson0

I'd say poppy tea underrated. I dont know of anyone who actually knew what this stuff could do in real life. I found it from the internet like most people. it is a strong opiate high, except if your new to it then you can be high for a good 20 hours straight with 1 dose. When I started taking this I would wake up the next day high as fuck and just dip out on my couch for a few hours. the high is about as strong as an OC or heroin high, with less euphoria. 35 dollars can get you enough to get high 7 days straight, not coming down once. the duration can only compare to methadone or fent patches. I love these things and wont even bother with pills anymore simply because when the high wears off im just left sitting there thinking "thats it?" and wishing I got a weeks worth of pods for the price of 2 roxi 30s or an 80.


----------



## crOOk

Bob Loblaw said:


> Weed is overrated.


Weed is underrated.


----------



## brizzle

weed is underrated i think, my fave drug


----------



## crazyhairman

over rated- coke , its to expensive , most times cut many times over ,and i personaly dislike the high how ever i like the come down is the stange or what

underratted- perscription druggs,alcohole, they are both addictive and readaly availyable to todays youth ...just about all my friends in highschool got into narcos barz all kinds of stuff

weed can fit into ether one i guess


----------



## treezy z

overrated - opiates, opioids - boring as fuck.
weed is overated, it makes me anxious, paranoid, bored, tired and i eat like a pig. it can be alright with other shit though (see my underated.)
underated - dxm and weed and good music+headphones together - the most euphoric drug experience for me at one point. i lost the magic though and don't fuck with dxm at all now.


----------



## Feste

Overrated:
Weed, tobacco, alcohol  - no idea how any of those become the most popular drugs on the planet. Weed is _ok_ when mixed with certain other drugs, but it's not the earth-mover that most stoners seem to think it is. LSD I haven't been overly impressed with, the 2cs haven't be all that great either - they feel like an inferior version of mescaline (see below.) Final vote goes for coke.

Underrated:
Mescaline! My favorite psychedelic. Preferably cactus, not synthetic (all those other lovely alkaloids need to do their thing to.) Yes it's a pain in the arse spending hours making tea or doing crude alcohol extractions, but it's soo incredible. 
Poppy pods. Why people over-look these for pricey opiate pharms seems a bit strange to me. Downside, like cactus, tastes like crap.


----------



## Skywave18

p3rc3pt10n said:


> Overrated crack.
> 
> With any other drug at least you take it and go dancing or doing something else, with crack you sit down and do nothing but smoke that shit till you finish it, chronic users don't even talk anymore while doing it.
> 
> And once you smoke the last rock the effect vanishes in a minute and you always crave more.



Cracks the greatest high ever to me=/


----------



## CountSymphonic

I would say that ALL drugs are overrated and underrated.


----------



## Sentimental

*Overrated:
*Weed
Alcohol
Adderal
Xanax (actually, most benzos.  But Xanax is the most commonly abused one around here.)

*Underrated:*
Opiates
Jenkem (jk)


----------



## gorgoroth

overated ~ benzodiazepines, cocaine, alcohol.


----------



## kcfaerydust

*Overrated* 
Alcohol- when i was younger, i drank like crazy - high school, college at u of wisconsin... etc, but always constant black outs but i was entertained being a moron. i still drink here and there but not as often and i always horribly regret it if i go overboard. have you ever noticed that EVERYTHING sounds like a fabulous idea to drunk people? "let's scale my apartment building four stories and go in through the balcony," "let's drive anything - car, zamboni, bulldozer, bicycle, grandma's scooter- and let's make as big of a scene as we possibly can while we're at it, and "let's write on other drunk people. and loudly and obnoxiously try to act sober in public places, where everyone is sober and not ignoring the obvious fact that we made x activity (movie, golf, fast food, parks, mall, class...etc) that much cooler by getting drunk. however, i must say one positive for boozing, drinking does afford some entertaining games and creative modes of consumption.
Weed- once again, i went through periods where i smoked and enjoyed. now, not so much. i have a ginormous tolerance for drugs but like two hits of weed and im done - confused, jumpy, obsessively thinking, inable to speak, move or generally function and yet able to eat anything and everything. i don't get how people can smoke all day and still function. kudos, if that is your thing. also, i agree with the poster that said that the pot culture is almost a bigger draw and the weed just happens to come with it.
*Other Overs*
Diphenhydramine- personal hell, psycosis and paranoia (after a couple massive ods, but even smaller amounts should be saved for hayfever).
DXM- just didn't get anything but uncomfortable.
Hallucinigens- i just don't like the loss of control or having my mind do wierd things. my mind does wierd enough stuff on its own, not a good foundation for tripping.
Bad Crack- sketchy, fiendy, uncomfortable, unfulfilled, broke and done before you started.
*Underrated*
Prescription Stimulants - when you are in the unfortunate position of lack or loss of connections for street drugs, a good binge is wonderful, weather you get totally geeked out, pleasantly perky or just to add some oomph! to your day. hell, i can sit in a tweaked trance for hours or clean my bathroom while downloading on my mp3 player. plus, insurance foots the bill. dealers don't usually accept blue cross/blue shield.
Cigarettes While Speeding - smoke 'em if you got 'em (preferably menthols)
*Not Really Underrated but Fan-Fucking-Tastic*
Heroin and Oxys - a nice, warm blanket of aaahh! like being in a bubble - all floaty. the high makes nasty side effects no big deal. i scratch myself till im bloody on heroin and oxys usually make me puke but im happy as a clam so, i vomit and go on my merry way. also, im a wicked uno player on h.
Good Crack - i used to have a great dealer with quantity and quality for reasonable prices. first off, im a preppy, white girl and i dig good crack. i like to play trivia after taking a hit (it makes me smarter  ) and i joke around and blabber happily which isn't much fun around sketched out, paranoid gienders but i had some fun people to party with sometimes. if its good and copious, you can spread out big hits and enjoy them instead of rampantly smoking, all the while focusing on running out. the scrambling and let down does happen at the end but i would have enough to last a long time and ending on a big hit is more satisfying and the let down is smoother.
*Undecided*
Ecstasy - did it mostly in europe and the experience was outstanding - all was right and fluid in my world. however, i had horrid come downs - puking for hours, extreme panic and paranoia to severe breathing difficulties and other probably medically bad symptoms (whenever im high on anything, i tend to underestimate physical dangers, telling myself that im overreacting). the crazy, near-death reaction happened the 1 time i did E in the states. i never got the good stuff that justifies shitty side effects, just pure awfulness while attempting to keep up with my happily rolling friends. also with E, the next day you feel like someone blugeoned you over the head with a nerf bat. total fuzz brain. so, until further testing, im up in the air about ecstasy.

thats my lengthy opinion in the my drug vs your drug pissing contest.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

over rated - alcohol.  Dulls the senses, makes you retarded/brain dead.
under rated - pure mdma.


----------



## untaMe

where im from k is way underrated. we got dopeheads talking shit on it like that shits crazy man..idiots.


----------



## TheParty

Overrated: cocaine
underrated: shrooms


----------



## Sunburn

Overrated: 

Coke
I don't get it. It's nothing profound. You can get prescription pills that are almost as good for almost nothing to the cost

Alcohol:
Physically damaging, addicting, shitty hangovers, and a massive lack of self control seems to come with drinking. The high is mediocre. It's not worth it. 

Under rated:
Acid. If our society valued acid as much as we do alcohol and coke, we would have a much better place.


----------



## chompy

overrated: heroin. started experimenting with this for a few days now and enjoy the high and high as i type, but the rush is not what i was expecting and not satisfying to me. while the rush from heroin calms me down greatly and makes me feel comfortable, id rather take valium, klonopin, xanax etc over heroin.

underrated: caffeine, methamphetamine and benzos.

i love a good cup of coffee to a monster energy drink. caffeine keeps me going thru work and school

methamphetamine: the rush and high i desire. i love being high like a plane. and benzos to come down.

benzos: i enjoy these more than heroin


----------



## Nibiru

over: 

MDMA. Some people really think it's king shit though. I think it's okay, but nowhere near as awesome as people make it out to be. It also makes people behave in a retarded way that they aren't exactly aware of.

LSD. It's something western society never needed. Interesting, but not the profound spiritual panacea that 60s culture tried to make it into. There were already psychedelics being used by humans for ages upon ages. LSD was no miracle.

under: 

GHB. Some good drugs to chug. However, the shit also makes people behave in an incredibly retarded way. And tastes more awful than any other drug I've come across. Bitter is one thing, but salty-strange is another.

Psilocybe mushrooms. Some seriously powerful trips from these. Much less forgiving than LSD in many cases, which may be why so many people go after LSD more. Seems that people don't find them as interesting as LSD anyway. Maybe it's just 'cause LSD is usually cheaper.


----------



## college_dropout

Underrated: Meth.

It's such a wonderful drug in many respects. Both fun and functional. If you can handle yourself and your comedowns you'll have a great time with it.


----------



## basketcase255

Overrated: Weed 
Once uv been high on weed nothing ever changes its the same thing over and over again IMO. Still fun tho

Underrated: DXM, Benzos

Benzos dont get enough love, even though I kno everyone has a fav one and its very subjective. And DXM is one hell of a trip and never gets old


----------



## ignoranceispotent

over: benzos( never liked them =/)

under: tramadol (my DOC)


----------



## Larson0

I would say another underrated drug is a low dose of benzos. now im not saying benzos themselves are underrated because that is just not true, but most of the time when people take them to get high they take a lot and get retarded. 

i find that half a V cut 10mg valium has me feeling very calm and relaxed, yet still able to function very easy. I enjoy taking a low dose and just being relaxed more than I do taking a high dose and getting all fucked up. plus cigs, food, and drinks all feel weird when your fucked up on benzos. 

not too many people will get benzos and just eat a tiny piece to be relaxed and actually use them just to be relaxed and feel alright. its usually like uhh ill get 2-5 and eat them all in a couple hours, just to have someone tell me what we did last night.


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Overrated drugs- Cocaine, Alcohol, Nicotine, 

Underrated: Marijuana, Ecstasy, Mushrooms, prometh/codeine syrup.


----------



## rangrz

over rated:
LSD--people treat it like a sacrament,
cocaine. its good and all just over priced
oxycodone....its just an average opiate...kinda like the rest.

underrated.
methamphetamine....it can be so good if you dont over do it.
MDVP...see above.
phencyclidine...by far and away more fun then any of the 5ht psychedelics, or ketamine/dxm.


----------



## Pet Sounds

over - benzos, but I'm just saying that because I don't like them. 

under - nitrous, nitrous, nitrous!


----------



## The_Chef

Overrated: Weed, Oxycodone, Benzos besides Valium
Underrated: Dexedrine, codeine, nitrous, caffeine (admittably mild but its my only real addiction and plenty of others on this forum can probably say the same)


----------



## bogey_j

*Your Most Overrated/Underrated Drug?*

overrated: xanax

underrated: ecstasy


----------



## VonDutch

For me, most overrated would be DXM. Other than the fact that anyone can get it, sucks big time


----------



## beta1

-------> dc


----------



## monstanoodle

Well report and suggest that it be moved there then 8) 
He's right btw, this is Drug Culture material


----------



## Krowsnose

Overrated: Alcohol and all benzos
Underrated: Tramadol


----------



## ILOVETORELAX

over rated: xanax
under rater: codeine


----------



## beta1

monstanoodle said:


> Well report and suggest that it be moved there then 8)
> He's right btw, this is Drug Culture material



I report more than you could ever imagine brother..


----------



## enzymex

Highly subjective matter. I think every drug can be either amazing and/or an awful experience, or anything in between. There's no good or bad drugs. Only smart or stupid ways of doing them. It's all up to the person using them.

Anyways,

I think Alcohol is overrated, being socially accepted in most circles and cultures around the globe.

Have no opinion on underrated drugs, as there's too many different kind of preferences. Some likes to chill, some likes to party. It's all up to the individual.


----------



## pallidamors

overrated: bananadine
underrated: nutmeg, fermented ice cream


----------



## mr.dopeman

Overrated: crack
underated: marijuana


----------



## Unknown

od to dc --->


----------



## Bomboclat

Unknown said:


> od to dc --->



----> pre-existing thread 

search before you post people!


----------



## beta1

kelvanE said:


> *OVERrated*
> 
> alcohol
> coke
> 
> *UNDERrated*
> 
> mushrooms
> oxycodone
> green tea



Very well put..


----------



## omgstfuplzttyl

overrated: Weed (alot of people put it as underrated, idk why, its EVERYWHERE in our culture (tv, movies, etc) I smoke and love it, but its not as good as other drugs.

Underrated: salvia. dont personally like it, but it doesnt get much respect as its still legal in most places. try a 20-40X extract And one hit will have you stuck on stupid for a few minutes, unlike any other.


----------



## a thing

Overrated:
alcohol
dangerous and addictive prescription drugs that people cluelessly abuse (amphetamine, SSRIs, MAOIs, prescription opioids)
energy drinks (can be fun occasionally with no tolerance, but drinking them daily is stupid)

underrated:
tea!!
yerba mate
good music
I am sure much more that looks interesting (LSD, AMT, DMT...) that I have not done.


----------



## beta1

omgstfuplzttyl said:


> overrated: Weed (alot of people put it as underrated, idk why, its EVERYWHERE in our culture (tv, movies, etc) I smoke and love it, but its not as good as other drugs.



Couldn't disagree more. If the thread was most under/over rated _*highs*_, then I could see your point.

But weed can often times have an overall positive impact on someone's life through its chronic use. Does heroin *feel* better? I would say absolutely yes. But as far as weed being overrated as a whole IMO, not a chance %)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Underated- meth

overrated- weed


----------



## SECONAL

Overrated: Xanax, Oxycontin

Underrated: Alcohol


----------



## HappiestLittleNug

Not to post this 11 pages into the thread, but I think this really has a lot to do with where you are and the age of the people you chill with.

Over:
Alcohol 
Benzos
Shitty cut rolls
Coke
Weed (Everyone in my town constantly smokes/talks about smoking, not that mind blowing of a drug)

Under:
Salvia (many didn't like it)
Nitrous
Good strong opes
Meth
Heroin 
PCP
AMT
2c-x
My extracted DXM
ZOLPIDEM
Powder Caffeine


----------



## pierceit

Overrated
Meth...ruin ya
coke...slowly exterminates
benzos...I wanna wake up

underated
opiates...as they are life extenders
shrooms..a natural ...one of His gifts
mescaline...best times of my youth


----------



## Bomboclat

i got rid of a bunch of posts that didnt belong, so if you're wondering where your posts went now you know!


----------



## Lady Codone

Overrated: cocaine, xanax/benzos, alcohol, shrooms, oxycodone (Percocet), and "sizzurp" or purple drank, a.k.a. shitty, sedating codeine cough syrup.

Underrated:  San Pedro cactus, propylhexedrine, hydrocodone, coca, and ephedra.  Most of the good entheogens don't get the recognition they deserve, and people always say oxycodone > hydrocodone, but I respectfully disagree


----------



## IspIKEiTALl

*For all those that talk "smack" about Opana, and a few more facts...Very enlightening*

OK, I'm going to enjoy this rant.
The most overrated drugs? Lortab, percs, etc. Any of those 10 mg bs pills that your g-ma probably has hiding in her med cabinet.

Underated: OPANA ER, oxys of all size, morphine, and subs.

_*snip* the blog is a great place for unrelated topics and rants  -thizzer_


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Over:

Alcohol
Cocaine
Opiates(yes I hate them for what they did to me)
Tobbacco(why would anyone ever want to become enslaved?)



Under:

Coca
Green Tea
good quality cannabis
yopo seeds
Prozac(taken even once in a while really helps deppression)


----------



## ebola?

To those who say that alcohol and tobacco are overrated:

is there some contingent of which I'm unaware who are saying, "Fuck yeah!  These are great drugs!"?

ebola


----------



## phatass

overated.. cocaine

underated .. ketamine


----------



## romaniaK

under: salvia

over: opiates




Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> Over:
> 
> Alcohol
> Cocaine
> Opiates(yes I hate them for what they did to me)
> *Tobbacco(why would anyone ever want to become enslaved?)*
> 
> 
> 
> Under:
> 
> Coca
> Green Tea
> good quality cannabis
> yopo seeds
> Prozac(taken even once in a while really helps deppression)



You do realize that statement sounds retarded as hell on a drug forum where many users have more serious problems than tobacco. i would say tobacco is the easiest drug to quit, while other substances give bad withdrawals and other complications ... so srsly, what the fuck made you write that?
OMG LETS DO HARD DRUGS BUT I DONT WANNA BE ENSLAVED BY TOBACCO!!!


----------



## kroozer_*

why is coke so over rated? It is fun but geeeze! L,fungi,benzo's and pk's can stay forever.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Overated -  Alcohol

Underated - DOC


----------



## aberrant

Overrated -

Benzos!  yah they go nicely with a bunch of other downer dr00gs but at the same time tolerance builds like a bitch and eventually you have to take them to simply feel sane.  I was prescribed 1.5mg clonazepam/day at one point and took it PRN instead because of how crappy it is to find oneself reliant on these fuckers.

Weed!  Seriously, the high isn't that good unless it's some haze or diesel shit and it's expensive as fuck.

2CB - It's not bad by any stretch of the imagination, but it's the shallowest & shortest-acting RC out of the 4-5 I've tried.

Underrated - 

A GOOD dose of kava kava.  Cheap & effective.


----------



## daysonatrain

overrated- Alcohol 
                 all benzos (good for therapeutic use, but not fun in any way to get high off IMO)

Underrated- San Pedro
                    Ayahuasca admixtures
                    poppy pods


----------



## Larson0

I cant believe some people are saying oxycontin is underrated. its expensive as fuck, doesn't last long, and TONS of people think its the best drug ever. nowhere near underrated. sure its good and gets you nice and high but theres other things that can get you higher for less. plus oxy has a really shitty withdrawal compared to other opiates, at least in my experience.


----------



## teh1337pwnt

Overrated: all stimulants if you ask me
also heroin - don't get me wrong, I love heroin, but everyone acts like it's somehow much different than other opiates.  Heroin is definitely great, but so are all the other opiates as well

Alcohol is also overrated - it's such a shitty drug IMO

Underrated: Weed - best drug on Earth
Kava


----------



## theotherside

Overrated-coke...the comedown is , well you know. 

underrated-jwh-018...gets a bad rap due to paranoid reactions but IMO it is the best substance to use to  play music .


----------



## JumpinJackFlash

Overrated: Heroin was nothing like Trainspotting for me, absolutely vile drug, just made me sick and not alot else. Coke -$$ for 12 lines, if you've got the money go ahead and waste it. Stimulants - although only now, they were all I wanted to do as a kid. Weed - never really did anything for me. 

Underrated: Just psyches in general, no body wants to experiment really, its all stims and empty things, shame.


----------



## cheah

overrated - coke, alcohol

underrated - mushrooms!
i also think weed is underrated. not because i like weed, i actually can't stand it, but because people always talk about smoking weed every day like its no big deal, but its actually a really powerful drug for me. i can barely function high


----------



## TheTwighlight

Overrated - coke, alcohol, heroin (if only b/c it's just another strong opiate), shrooms (if only because I never got anything near what my friends did out of them...and poisoning yourself is really not that fun), and MDMA (I am not a very social person and a drug that pushes me to socially interact with others is just not very desirable)

Underrated - pregabalin & gabapentin (I find them great both medically and recreationally, I have fibromyalgia, and one of their main side effects for me is plain 'ol euphoria), meth (I put it on the same level as many psychadelics), MDA (SOOOOO much different than MDMA - feels natural, and like the whole damned earth was communicating with me), and weed (can smoke it every day, but when I don't it's like an earth-shattering psychadelic panic attack - even crap-ass schwag)


----------



## Feste

TheTwighlight said:


> Overrated - coke, alcohol, heroin (if only b/c it's just another strong opiate), shrooms (if only because I never got anything near what my friends did out of them...*and poisoning yourself is really not that fun*), and MDMA (I am not a very social person and a drug that pushes me to socially interact with others is just not very desirable)
> 
> Underrated - pregabalin & gabapentin (I find them great both medically and recreationally, I have fibromyalgia, and one of their main side effects for me is plain 'ol euphoria), meth (I put it on the same level as many psychadelics), MDA (SOOOOO much different than MDMA - feels natural, and like the whole damned earth was communicating with me), and weed (can smoke it every day, but when I don't it's like an earth-shattering psychadelic panic attack - even crap-ass schwag)



Someone's been picking the wrong shrooms then. 8)

Gotta love pregabalin though. Fantastic stuff. :D


----------



## tylerwashere

one drug i think is overrated is Soma. i took 4 (not sure the mg) and they sucked. i also got a headache for 2 days.

i agree with footclan that coke and crack are definitely both overrated also. people make such a big deal out of it but i dont really like it. thats just me tho. im not really an upper person. unless i have a downer to go along with it. like coke and oxy :D


----------



## TheTwighlight

Feste said:


> Someone's been picking the wrong shrooms then.



I don't think you quite got what I meant by that statement. LSD doesn't make me feel all weak and sickly like shrooms do at times. I don't ever feel physically ill on good 'ol uncle sid.


----------



## smackem

I think hydrocodone is underrated.

I think coke is overrated. 

I think methadone is underrated.


----------



## rangrz

I think promethazine is under rated, great for opi neasua and only enhances the high.


----------



## GRNBTTSTY

Overated: Marijuana, Alcohol, and Tobacco

They just aren't as great as everyone makes them out to be.  Don't get me wrong, I love them I just think they are overrated.  And Tobacco barely does anything.  I think I've maybe only gotten a buzz like 3 or four times.  Caffeine does more.

Underrated: Nitrous Oxide

It is very short but it is very fun, cheap, and relatively easy to get.


----------



## stardust.hero

paradoxcycle said:


> Are you insane? Have you used it? What has your experience been?




Hahahahaha

Seriously that's all I have to say. That was probably the funniest comment I have read in a long time.


----------



## Pomplemous

over rated... speed - manky dirty stuff that makes you paranoid and twitchy and cant tell the time.  I sat and watched 3 trains go by in a 3 hour period and al of them were mine!  pah!  that was funny thoug. 

and drug combinatins.  i cant talk from experience but I cant even imagine ketamine! My word! 

undrratd. cannibis oil.  knife, sticky shit in the rizla, weed - it's lke putting on a warm pair of pyjamas


----------



## zachleez

i think suboxone, hydrocodone, lsd, n20, and soma is underrated!

Just my opinion

i think oxycodone, coke, weed, and adderall is overrated!


----------



## Endymion00

Alcohol, Tobacco and Weed are definitely overrated. Especially tobacco. Its only for looking cool, and really nothing promising in the long run, other than a shitload of health problems and not being able to run 30 seconds without losing your breath.

Most alcohol I have tried tastes terrible and the 'high' definitely is not worth it. Hangovers, puking my guts...not worth it

Weed. It seems to be a little too hyped and popular. Everyone I know has done it or does it. You see freaking T-shirts and everything with the pot leaf on it. A little dumb.


----------



## rangrz

under rated" PCP. its a wonderful disassotive/psychedelic, euphoric as hell, amazing trips. a few freak outs by stupid people, and its demonized to all hell.

overrated
san pedro- the body load is awful, I think there are better ways to trip out, ways that dont  involve so many stomach and intestine cramps, puking, ect.


----------



## DOB

dob is underrated... everybody is bitching at it... 80% of these people dont even know if it was DOx.     Incredible visuals,nothing like acid or mushrooms,much more euforic than acid,24-60 hours duration,enjoyable stimulation,intense bodyhigh,very deep and spiritual psychedelic with one extra bonus wich I call DOB flash... intense ego dissolving visions where you travell to most amazing fractals,in some ways similiar to salvia.Very easy to control,minimum chance of bad trip.
Still,most people think it is dangerous poison,I believe that with more research this "bad poison" bullshit will slowly fade away like most myths.


----------



## love2party

Overrated:  cocaine

Underrated: marijuana


----------



## Matey Bubbles

beta1 said:


> Couldn't disagree more. If the thread was most under/over rated _*highs*_, then I could see your point.
> 
> But weed can often times have an overall positive impact on someone's life through its chronic use. Does heroin *feel* better? I would say absolutely yes. But as far as weed being overrated as a whole IMO, not a chance %)



It can also often have a very negative impact on people's lives. I would agree that weed is overrated. There's all this counterculture bullshit that makes it out to be some kind of panacea and that it's somehow a 'safe' drug for everyone. I used to smoke it daily and it took me a long time to cut through all the bullshit I'd been told and realise that it wasn't relaxing me, it was just making me incredibly paranoid. When I used to walk down roads at night I tensed up every time a car passed because I thought I was going to get shot. I was so fucked up someone would sit next to me on the bus and I had to wait till they got off before I could because I was too afraid to ask them to move. 
My weed dealer sold me my first pill though so it's not all bad...


----------



## WatMyConditionIsIn

overrated 
- cocaine (base and hcl) - they both have no staying power, no bang for your buck, the rush from crack is only good with the first hit and then you end up chasing it for the rest of the night. cocaine is somewhat similar except you get slightly more time between hits
- heroin - doesnt last long enough and the rush isnt *that* amazing. ill take poppy pods any day over any other opiate due to cost, length of high, legality, and safety.
- oxycodone/contin - why people go apeshit for this stuff i dont know. i do like it but id rather take morphine any day. oxy doesnt last long enough and is expensive as fuck. once again not enough price/length of high ratio. also IV oxy sucks ballz compared to any other opiate ive IVed, which isnt a whole bunch of them but includes: heroin, hydromorphone, oxycodone, methadone ( methadone IV is comparable to IV oxy IMO: not enough rush to make it worth jabbing myself w/ a needle)             
- alcohol - an alright drug but if it were also illegal (or other drugs were legal) id probably never use it. can be fun but somewhat boring
- weed - again i like weed but i dont think its that great, especially not useful for social situations IMO

Underrated
- Adderall XR - this shit is awesome, better then meth and comes in waves that are just great
- LSD - people hate on acid so much but in the right setting it is a fucking amazing drug
- Ketamine - once again if used responsibly this stuff is awesome, low dose good for socializing, high dose useful for heavy duty introspective tripping. doesnt last long so ur not wasted for hours.


----------



## paranoid android

> shrooms (if only because I never got anything near what my friends did out of them...and poisoning yourself is really not that fun



Shrooms don't poison you they are a 5-ht2a partial agonist like LSD. I find them to be very euphoric and really visual. Ive only ever puked on them once and that was when i was drinking some shitty brand of beer that was warm. So ive never felt sick or weak from them and the initial feeling of nausea only lasts a short while.

 Overrated drugs: Xanax is one of the most overrated drugs ever. I don't know why but alot of people especially in the US pick this as their benzo of choice. Different strokes for different folks but i don't like it at all.

 Cocaine/Crack is another very overrated drug. Sure i used to like doing lines every now and then and the rush from crack is nice but i certainly wouldnt do it everyday or live for it like alot of people i know do.

 Fentanyl is another drug that is overrated in my opinion. Sure it's a very strong opioid but it's not all that euphoric and has a sorta empty feeling to it. In terms of euphoria it is nowhere near as euphoric as hydromorphone or plain old morphine.

 Underrated: Codeine. Sure it's not that strong of a opiate but for minor pain and certain types of pain it can work great. It's certainly alot stronger and safer then that crap tramadol.

 Temazepam is a very underrated benzo. It certainly beats the living shit out of alprazolam. It's a good hypnotic and is great for anxiety and muscle relaxation.

 Nitrous oxide is very underrated as well in my opinion. Sure a hit only lasts about a minute but it's one of the most exilerating and euphoric drugs ive ever had.


----------



## euphoricc

overrated- coke crack or ne speed      underrated-shrooms,weed,suboxone.methadone,and heroin


----------



## sarsXdave

Overrated: Xanax, Klonopin, promethazine. Even the kids I know who like and buy a lot of Xanax typically have to take blackout doses or mix with other drugs. They do tons of regrettable stuff. Some people actually buy diverted promethazine on its own. It's good for getting to sleep after getting sick on alcohol, but why not just buy some OTC antihistamine?

Underrated: hydrocodone, Vyvanse. I've heard so many kids say "Vicodin's for babies." I have problems even talking about Vyvanse because it has the gayest name, it sounds like something that repairs knee and hip health in elderly women. However, hydrocodone is still really magical to me (haven't had oxy). I'm glad Vyvanse is around, because the same doc that looked scared when I brought up Dexedrine was so, so willing to prescribe me dextroamp with a lyseine molecule on it.


----------



## Krowsnose

Overrated: MDMA, benzos, alcohol, weed

Underrated: oxycontin + coke


----------



## beta1

Matey Bubbles said:


> It can also often have a very negative impact on people's lives. I would agree that weed is overrated. There's all this counterculture bullshit that makes it out to be some kind of panacea and that it's somehow a 'safe' drug for everyone. I used to smoke it daily and it took me a long time to cut through all the bullshit I'd been told and realise that it wasn't relaxing me, it was just making me incredibly paranoid. When I used to walk down roads at night I tensed up every time a car passed because I thought I was going to get shot. I was so fucked up someone would sit next to me on the bus and I had to wait till they got off before I could because I was too afraid to ask them to move.
> My weed dealer sold me my first pill though so it's not all bad...



As I said originally it can _*often times*_ have a positive impact, I am fully aware that isn't the case for everyone.

But I can say with quite a bit of confidence that there isn't a recreational substance that people use *everyday* that is more likely to have a long-term positive impact on someone's life. You hear alot of stoners say they are happy they smoke everyday, can you say the same about any other recreational drug? Not really. Thats why pot isn't overrated IMO.


----------



## francophile

Overrated:
Coke
Ketamine (well, s- isomere is nice in a 2c-x combo)
Speed
Morphine
Weed (Don't get the fuss about it, just makes me hungry and lazy)
Oxazepam
GHB/BL

Underrated:
Pregabaline
Pentazocine
Lormetazepam
MDA
Alcohol
Sex


----------



## rmacttu

Overrated:

I based most of my opinion on "fun factor" and "usefulness".

Cocaine - Seems to be nothing but a method to potentiate the use of something else.  Alone, its garbage to me and I'd like to say I've had my face buried in some quality coke.  I've enjoyed it only when I was drinking and was in the mood to go "balls out".

N20 - Not a fan but, perhaps I'm not doing it right.  The high is just too short lived for it to have any real entertainment value to me.

On a simpler note; Caffeine and Tobacco(Yeah, I went there).  Both are lame enough to the point where you question what about it actually makes you "want" more.  A tobacco buzz just never really reeled me in, I suppose, but I drink sodas like they're going out of style.

Underrated:

In college, Shrooms - seems with all the drugs my friends HAVE tried, they managed to miss out on the one that is the most entertaining(IMO).

Adderall - Perhaps this is only amongst my own friends but, this shit is gods gift to the human race.

Weed - seems the consensus is the same around here.  

Melatonin - granted its not a likely choice to be seen on here, Melatonin can really help pull you back to 'norm' after a rough weekend of binging on whatever the fuck you please.   Helps right the ship.


----------



## HighonLife

Overrated = cocaine

Underrated = opiates 

so many people seem to agree that cocaine is over rated. i even remember my first time doin it i thought to myself this is what people crave so much? why? its just ok

on the other hand the first time i tried Oxy i remember thinkin to myself, if i could get a steady supply of this it would be game over for me.


----------



## LordofJenkem

Overrated = LSD
Underrated = Jenkem (Just Cause It's Made of Crap, Open Your Minds People)


----------



## HighonLife

god i hope this is a joke, however since you dedicated your name to jenkem i am skeptical but regarless take it easy on the shit man. (pun intended)

also aside from the nasty factor of jenkem bein underrated how do you feel LSD is overratted. did you get some fake shit or a bad trip or what?
yea your whole post has to be a joke cuz acid rocks but im sure some people might be outragged that i said coke was overrated, to each thier own but i would never pass a J around to a jenkem user.


----------



## Too many doses

^c'mon man don't feed him. 
Overrated=crack(all rush not enough high)
Underrated=psychs(so many people think you're crazy if you eat them).


----------



## thadocta13

over-rated: nicotine.
under-rated: everything but nicotine.


----------



## Gormur

truthfully i don't understand how anyone could not enjoy small amounts of *high-quality* cocaine...i'm sure most of the shit out there isn't even 50%cocaine...nevertheless, to each his own... 8)


overrated: alcohol
underrated: i would say LSD...altho i tend to believe many younger people claiming to have done acid really have not (based on their descriptions etc), let alone needlepoint


----------



## Drizzy

overrated: xanax


----------



## HighonLife

to Gormor: i do enjoy good coke but even good coke doesnt live up to the hype. coke is IMO overrated


----------



## _kp

cocaine is only good with alcohol
overated
nicotine
marijuana- Everyones different. I only think its fun with other high people. I dont see any psychoactive properties, makes you act stupid. 
lsd/shrooms- sure it makes you think about life and how it should be lived and it could be enlightenment. It ends up feeling like a dream and hasnt changed my life, although everyone is differnt.
underated
dxm- take a high dose and lay on your bed and put on your headphones, you will have a good time


----------



## JahRed24x

Over-rated = cocaine
Under-rated = Opiates/opioids (but they are becoming more and more popular everyday)


----------



## Gormur

i stand by my original post. i'd just like to add a few to this list; among the opiates:

overrated: hydrocodone 
underrated: morphine

hydro doesn't do shit for me, unless i do a CWE of 5-6 7.5mg vicodin/lortab. then i get a decent buzz... but nothing great, def no nodding off  

i'm sure i'd fall in love with H if i ever came across some... & would delve full on into the others if i had hella cash to burn  

~peace

-G


----------



## shake

over rated: hydromorphone


----------



## HighonLife

^ what was your ROA? just curious.


----------



## Extasee

over-rated: weed
under-rated: nitrous


----------



## Moonmixer

Overrated: OXY-FUCKING-CODONE (gimme hydro any day)
Alcohol​Marijuana (not too badly though)​
Underrated: Clonazepam
Diazepam​Methylphenidate​Caffeine​Shrooms, acid, many psychedelics​
Of course this is all in my crowd, where people are more interested in getting fucked up than having a good time (if you catch my drift)


----------



## harley89

Overrated - MDMA

underrated - Diazepam


----------



## Ravr

Overrated: Coke

Underrated: Ketamine


----------



## STEROIDS4kids

UNDERRATED:

Xanax:
(no matter what, it makes me feel like i'm in a DREAMLAND, with no worries, issues or problems).
codeine: 
no pain, feeling light and cheerfull.
tramadol:
it's like warm blanket, good with benzos.
opium/morphine:
i only have little expirience with it, but it's like i'm freed from my sins.
alcohol: 
can be very enjoyable if done in moderate doses.

Overrated:

speed (you just stay awake)...
weed (makes me bored)...


----------



## Mystery Brew

overratted: MDMA, coke

underratted- psychedelics, opiates , crack


----------



## shake

HighonLife said:


> ^ what was your ROA? just curious.



iv allways. only thing they proviode is a rush. they have no legs to em at all. i can get my hands on them so easily but only resort  to em if there is nohting else to getr. 
hydromorphone is way over-rated. mainly ppl think they are balls good cause they have never had them and ppl tend to hype them up way to much. or ppl have had them and they got the rush they give but if you are trying to maintained a habit they fucking suck. 4 hours later you need more cause you are sick again. yea pass on that shit


----------



## Riconoen

I've gotten ahold of some ambiens and just took 20mg's. been doing htis the past few nights. if you can "fight" the sleepyness (I can becuase I take seroqual, I don't think theres a stronger tranquilizer other than thorazine) it's a great high. I can't really describe it all the much. good but wierd kind of a body buzz. you definatly feel high, but like I said it's not really describle. music sounds AWESOME playing Snoop Doggs Doggystyle front to back right, laaaaaiiiid baaaaaaackk.

fuck, I can fight it so well I've actually ice skated while on 50mg's.

but, why don't more people talk about this? it's not that hard to get. is it with alot of people its too hard to fight the sleepyness?

Also, DXM is WAAAAAAAAAY underrated.

you have not experienced music until you've chugged that tussin.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Overrated  =  Marijuana

Underrated = Nutmeg


----------



## bogdan_nad

Overrated = Cocaine (very expensive) and "legal highs"

Underrated = mushrooms


----------



## HighonLife

Shake: i hear what your sayin as far as wantin more HyMo immediatly it seems. i dont IV, i snort and i dont mind HyMo and actually like it when i get it everynow n then when i cant find oxy. only reason i asked your ROA is cuz i was wonderin if you were swallowin em, but yea to each there own HyMo is short and a pain in the ass but that rush you speak of is mighty nice IMO.  but to answer your statement no i am not maintaining a habit i just like to get Oped up every now n then


----------



## Candy_Raver

Overratted: 

Coke: Too expensive, high not really that good, and way too many people think too highly of it. 

Tobacco: psychoactive effect is very weak, very common, more of a cool thing. 

Benzos: Especially xanax, taking too little is weak, too much you just pass out, not really euphoric. 

Alcohol: too common, crappy drug to begin with. 

MDMA: Sure, the first few dozen rolls are really good, once you lose the magic, it isn't really that great. Call me jaded

Codeine: I hear people brag about how good suzzurp is, in reality I find this drug too weak. 

Vicodin: Again, too many people think its really good its a weak opiate. 

Ritalin: too weak, even if snorted. 

Adderall: Again, taking a high dose you can still function on it, not too much of mindfuck. 

Underratted: 

Ketamine: people say cat tranquilizer, well you can get really F'ed out, and K-holes are very powerful experience. 

Nitrous: The high is snort but very intense, just because its legal dosn't mean you take it lightly. 

DXM: Again people look down on getting high on cough syrup, but its cheap, and it will F you up. 

Poppy pods: Its cheap and provides a long lasting high, people dismiss it as a nasty tasting tea. 

Shrooms: the drug will kick your butt if your not prepared for it, not too many people pay much respect for this drug. 

LSD: experience is a long lasting trip that is utterly mindblowing. 

Mescaline: Nobody ever talkes about the sheer power and depth of the trip just brewing san pedro cactus, it was the most profound trip I had. 

Heroin: IV will produce a very intense rush, don't underestimate its power, I can see why people get hooked on it, and make such a big deal. 

Opana: those are potant pills, I find them better than heroin, I do think of them as the best of all opiates, even placing it above dilaudud( too short acting), and heroin, our black tar is too dirty. 

-PLUR


----------



## cl_sullivan

Overated - speed - all my friends are like yea man speed is soooo hectik I had it on two occasions and it was not that fun

Underated - weed I think many people - not many people (well my friends) understand how good it can be just chillin with some blunts. They all argue it just makes u anti social and "glued to the couch"

This is with in my own circle of friends not in general.


----------



## Dxmmonster

Overrated: Coke, weed and alcohol.

Underrated: Opiates/opioids, DXM, most psychedelics, Ketamine and Nicotine, etc. 

Yes I think nicotine is underrated because normally by itself it's effects are too subtle for people to notice but actually it does alot of things to one's brain. Nicotine interacts with so many other drugs, producing vastly different effects. People chain smoke while on opiates, amphetamines and alcohol... Because it has a positive impact on the experience.  It's also underrated because everyone smokes, it's just too common, and people dont even think of it as a drug anymore.


----------



## harley89

^ i dont think many people on here will think that ketamine, LSD, Mescaline and IV heroin are underrated


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

I would agree with many people's over rated lists, but not weed, weed is God's gift lol, too perfect of a plant of have come about otherwise

Under rated: Krantom!  I love the stuff, very pleasant to make and drink the tea, surprisingly euphoric.  Satisfies my appetite for pure pleasure drugs in a non guilt inducing way.
And, amanita muscaria!  My trips on it were very unique and important to me, I will always remember them  in a similar the way to how I will always remember my first cid trips.  I feel like ever since I have done them I have been somehow less alone, more adjusted to living on this planet.


----------



## Dxmmonster

harley89 said:


> ^ i dont think many people on here will think that ketamine, LSD, Mescaline and IV heroin are underrated



Well, I do.


----------



## 8L4YN3

^Come on now they're way better than dxm.


----------



## Dxmmonster

^^I guess, but they really cant be compared(DXM still holds a special place on my drug list. I just love it!). Only Ketamine and DXM are comparable. 

It depends on where you live, over here, psychedelics or pretty much anything that gives you a "trip"  are pretty damn rare.  You can get meth, MDMA, coke and Heroin and thats about it, there is no black market for pharmaceutical opioids and stims or any of them new and flashy RCs...


----------



## footscrazy

Underrated: DXM

Overrated: Heroin.


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Overrated:
Prescription Amps. Fun, but not worth $ bucks a pill (I'm cheap) and can be really anxious...

Weed. Really really dank shit is the only stuff I like.

Hydrocodone, really? this is fun? Am I having fun yet? 

Underrated:
DXM - Awesome!
Caffeine - take it out of coffee and its good fun


----------



## Jakobe

Overrated: 
strong Indica weed, I'm sorry but this shit is basically a sleep aid and I have no trouble sleeping. I'm personally not a fan of being glued to the couch everyday, which is why I stopped smoking weed all the time.

Opiates: Once again, just not a fan of the personal feel good drugs, done oxys and hydros and the noddin while feels great is overrated and I look back on the last night shrug.

Underrated:
 Alcohol, the harder drug community seems to have an apparent dislike for alcohol, I personally don't understand it, its the great social equalizer. Sure you can get dizzy and sick but you if you can hold your liquor then its great. The hangover is bad but nothing near a MDMA/Coke/Meth come down, atleast I dont suffer from intense heart wrenching depression and a zoned out zombie facade after. I mean tossin back a few and getting on a dancefloor is just fun, regardless of how retarded you look to other people. I guess I like looking back on the last night knowing I danced my face off and acted like a retard with a large group of people not caring than sitting on a couch nodding.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Overrated: Alcohol. EVERYBODY drinks, sure it loosens me up, but I hate looking back at all the stupid shit I did, and I don't really feel "happy" when drunk.

Underrated: Tobacco. I don't think people understand how satisfying and awesome a cigarette can be when you really want one.


----------



## fluxy

gher said:


> Overrated:
> Speed - gogogo muthafuckin'...yeah. I get stimulated enough on acid thanks.
> 
> Alcohol - for reasons already stated.
> 
> Underrated:
> Weed - *No one* told me you could trip like that off weed. It's like I kept falling in and out of this void. Then again, maybe the pill I was coming down from had something to do with it. The candyflip the week before as well. And just because I think it's underrated doesn't mean I like it.
> 
> LSD - everyone's afraid of the stuff because everyone knows someone who knows someone who took 1/10/50+ tabs/microdots/pills and got stuck in a trip for a week/year/forever. No, sorry, that shit just doesn't happen like that. They were fucked to begin with.



man i took a trip when i was 16 and smoked some skunk on top and have never been the same since, i mean i still fear that reality that was when i was on that combo coming back and ive been on benzoes for 12 years, had to stop smoking weed cause there is just too much anxiety.

today i use opiates and benzos,  but im a normal person.  i could sa though that that one bad trip fucked up my life because it was so intense that it never left my memory. it influences all my drug taking behaviour.  that shit does happen man, but people getting stuck in a trip there whole life? i dont think so. maybe hearing voices and delusions.....


----------



## RedAcolyte

Overrated: Coke, Meth, Alcohol
Reasons:  First of all, Coke is expensive, is isn't that great of a high and feinding is terrible. Meth is overrated because the high isn't worth the comedown. Alcohol is nasty, I feel more sick than good while drunk. I also hate how it's legal, and it's so much more damaging and evil than illegal drugs. Why is alcohol legal but weed isn't?

Underrated: Weed, DMT
Reason: People say weed is weak, but the mind high is actually pretty powerful compared to a lot of other drugs. You don't really hear about DMT, but it's an amazing drug that is psychologically powerful enough to help you find your inner self and even fight addictions. DMT is found naturally in your body; it's a key chemical to dreaming. Smoking it is like having a really intense lucid dream while awake. (Or, so I've heard, I really don't have a valid opinion on it because I haven't done it yet, but I will be trying it very soon now that I have a connect )


----------



## dtta

Overrated:
- alcohol - nice buzz at start, but you go downhill fast once you pass a certain point
- codeine - but to be fair it might be from the bipolar drugs I'm also on; I was hallucinating I'd been shot 
- Eccies these days - they're nothing like MDMA heh
- speed back when I used to use it a bit (long time ago) - hated the shakes

Underrated:
- pot - I've always loved it.  It just relaxes me so much, and I love what it does to music and lights.
- acid - what gher said above.  Pretty cool stuff 
- chocolate! :D


----------



## Z Y G G Y

Over rated - weed, coke, adderall, 

under rated - tramadol


----------



## Shnargoff

The most underrated drugs are seroquel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   hahahah
idk how many kids i see poppin them , YUCK! its a disturbing pill considering wat it do to ya brain---throw em in the trash

for real this is hard because i love ALOT of drugs, but underrated (imo) is.......

OPIATES --High is great but dependency is lame, maybe thats why so many ppl do speed around


----------



## ItchyNZ

Coke is the most over rated drug I've done. Even having the best small chunks of rock in Guatemala which you had to crush up before snorting, I thought it was OK .... but still nothing compared to a good ecstasy pill. And, in New Zealand with coke being super expensive it's jut not worth the $$$.


----------



## headymeds

over rate
majority of opiates, RC's, dmtsers for the masses(haha i always find low quality d at festivals at super high prices), Beasters, E presses, cocaine, 
under rated
Headies, quality DMT, Mdma, Mda, Clean Lsd, 
i have a couple that could be considered but its just to party with nothing i could ever use religiously


----------



## MistaJeff

I agree that coke is the most over rated drug out there. It's fun and I like to do coke occasionally but the high is pretty subtle. Not worth the money. 

I think coffee is under rated. I drink 4 to 6 cups of black coffee most days. I love it. I like to start of my mornings with a pot and some pot.


----------



## lolz

Overated:coke
Underated:GBL


----------



## leiphos

Overrated: Cocaine/Crack
Underrated: Focalin/Adderall

I'm a fan of drugs you actually still feel after 30 mins...


----------



## jamaica0535

I think certain drugs have far more power to change us than we realize......

LSD changed my entire perspective of my life for the better and was one of the most purely beautiful experiences of my life....

MDMA, you will bond with people on levels you never imagined possible. 

2c-b.... People never want to try it, its not something everyone has heard about....  And generally people fear what they do not fully understand, which is a shame because 2c-b is a wonderful compound....


----------



## Dankycodone

Over-Rated- Poppy tea, shrooms, ritalin, and dxm, and methadone.
Under-Rated- Cocaine(If it is actually cocaine), tramadol, codeine, subutex/suboxone, cannabis.


----------



## blue moon

overated: coke!!! used to like it coz it was one of the first drugs i tried, but its not worth the cash 4 a 20 min 'rush'. id now rather(if thats the buzz im after?)spend fuck all on some good wizz, and talk the same amount of shit, if not more.....4LONGER!
benzos: they're handy for comedowns dont get me wrong, so in that respect i would consider them to be somewhat under rated. they're also fun to drop a few xanies or sumtin wen ur drinkin n smokin sum night, but for pure rec value alone.... get a real drug.

under rated: opiates, lsd, ketamine, too much taboo around opiates where i live, mainly due too the heroin scrurge on dublin in the 90's, i mean, this shit was baaad!! theyre seen as dirty, also a lot of people i know are afraid to try them coz of the whole "friend of a friend' shit! what a crock! people are fuckd in the already and make it emerge, or speed up the process through drug abuse(IMO) Some of the most wonderfull, beutiful experiences have been with these drugs!! imagine bein afraid to try ketamine!?? I mean, its thought as badly of as heroin here. an out of body experience is fuckin amazin! nothing to be afraid of. no wonder there's such a crime problem over here, people would rather go binge drinkin and take a load of coke, end up running round at 3am with no top on, covered in blood and get arrested! GREAT! Fuckin idiots......


----------



## kokaino

*Overrated: *

Oxycodone - this one takes the cake for overrated 
Alprazolam (Xanax) - this is the close runner-up
Cocaine
Alcohol


*Underrated:*

Demerol
Triazolam (Halcion)


----------



## Sweet P

Easy...

*Overrated:* Alcohol, benzos, tobacco.

*Underrated:* Methamphetamine


----------



## weekend addiction

Overrated: Alcohol, coke, tobacco, oxycodone, vicodin, codeine, benzos 
Underrated: Fresh Kava, cannabis

EDIT: For those of you that haven't tried fresh kava trust me its amazing. Most people don't make theirs strong enough. 1 cup of root to 2 cups of water and a tbsp of oil is a good ratio. I've seen people recommend 1\4 cup to 2 cups of water. Now wonder kava is the most underrated drug. If you don't get a great buzz then you probably got ripped off. Kava > Xanax any day.


----------



## megawoof

overated
coke/crack were i live the purity is crap
benzos  they are golden when you are in a anxiety state but kinda silly to take when not

underated
opiates love the vast majority of them heroin mainly oh cant beat them iv demerol amps there the bees knees


----------



## m c f

Idk why everyone's hating on coke.  It's a ton of fun, especially with a couple drinks (combine to make cocoethylene).  Maybe it's cut up to shit in your area, but it can be great if the purity is good.

Overrated: meth.  Feel horrible the next day. Also I don't like being paranoid.
Weed, but only because I now get anxiety attacks from it.

Underrated: piracetam.  Not really a drug, but feels good.


----------



## treezy z

overrated: weed - i don't feel satisfied unless i do another drug on top of it
hydrocodone and oxycodone: one dose (30-50mg of either) will get me moderately high for 2-3 hours and costs a lot. the highs good, i'm saying this is overrated because people are willing to pay too much for it.

underrated: dxm - one of my favorite drugs, people hate on it. "you're drinking cough syrup to get high?/that shit'll kill ya/8th grade" etc.
alcohol (only on message boards) - alcohol gets no love on drug forums, it fucking rocks.

rated right (in society): alcohol - PARTY!! WOO!! exactly.


----------



## anxiousMoFo

I glanced over some of the pages and saw a lot of people listing benzos as over rated. The only benzo I have tried was Xanax, and I am pretty sure every time it was taken along with hydrocodone  (I'm a non-regular opiate user) for synergistic purposes. In Burroughs' Junkie, they call Valium "goofballs." Sure Valium and Xanax are different drugs, but I like the occasional "goofball" vibe.

On a recent experience with 50mg hydro and ~1mg alprazolam, I was having these ridiculous nonlinear conversations with a friend where I would think of something that seemed so clever at the time, mention it to him, then forget about it in a minute. I remember at one point saying "what day is it today...? Wait... what year are we on?" and we had to think about that one for a while. The reason I remember that is because I was writing a lot of this stuff down.

Underrated: propylhexedrine / Benzedrex. Thinking of Junkie again: Benzedrine / Bennies, haha
But I'm not into stims anyway. I try to avoid them since I'm already thin, full of energy and never sleep, that stuff is kinda damaging to me.

I believe alcohol is underrated and overrated in different aspects. Alcohol is a drug, and I consume it and treat it like one. I keep track of how much I take, how often I take it, keep hydrated, etc. and I often get desirable effects, have a hell of a time, and rarely have a hangover. I used to puke from drinking 50% of times I took it, but after educating myself more, I haven't gotten sick in over a year. I guess research and harm reduction goes for just about any drug.

Just a general thought on overrated / underrated drugs: maybe it has a lot to do with how often and how long a person has been doing it for. I used to get an awesome rush from smoking cigarettes but after daily smoking and addiction took over it was useless, so I quit (mostly for health reasons and cost, actually. But why smoke cigs just to "get right"?). Cannabis used to be a magical experience every time, but after becoming accustomed to its effects, the "magic" went away. Even if I took breaks to lower my tolerance, I knew what to expect every time. Perhaps I just enjoy the novelty aspect of drug use!

EDIT: Revisited the book and turns out "goof balls" are barbiturates, particularly phenobarbital.


----------



## ChronicHD

Overrated: coke.

Underrated: weed, lsd.


----------



## RavinRaphael

ChronicHD said:


> Overrated: coke.
> 
> Underrated: weed, lsd.



i can go with that.

also add bupe to overrated as well as fentyl  while id add ketamine to underrated.


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

In my experience

Overrated Drugs: 
Alcohol
Nicotine
Benzos
Cocaine
Sedative/Downer Drug Combinations

Underrated Drugs:
DXM
Kratom
Barbiturates
Morning Glories
Low-dose Psychedelic (including cannabis and dissociatives) Combinations
Ginko


----------



## Lazyscience

I'm not sure anyone has mentioned it but, Pregabalin (Lyrica) is an amazing chill with few side effects. Seriously underrated.


----------



## I NUK3D U

overrated: coke

underrated: A     M      T   !!!


----------



## blode

Over rated - speed and DXM because DXM I just don't really enjoy and the speed I get is usually so shit that I don't feel much at all.

Under rated - LSD and Weed.  LSD speaks for itself for anybody who has tried it and weed just seems to be passed off as the common, standard drug but if you think about it it is so amazing,.


----------



## 2manyopiates

Overrated: Speed

Underrated: Morphine


----------



## Zenethylamine

Overrated:
Cocaine, Alcohol, Diphenhydramine

Underrated:
Marijuana, Alprazolam, The 2C family, Kava

I haven't tried DMT, but I will tentatively list it as underrated.


----------



## LowPro

mexican seafood said:


> I suppose I would say weed is underrated in its potential for personal discovery. Smoking pot heleped me to realise how un-important money is, and what I really wanted from life.



totally agree, weed can make you think about hell deep shit, in society and about yourself and who you are. It made me find myself and gain inner peace, was awesome  I'm so happy i realised.


----------



## calmAnimal

ill prob get flamed for this but w/e, its my opinion

overated:
all drugs (maybe excluding psycedelics)
imo no drugs are worth the time, money, effort that u have to put in to get them and use them.  and when they run out, i was always just looking for more or just waiting till the next time i got high.  not a fun way to live.

underated:
being sober.  its free and not as boring as u would think especially when your not thinking about the next time you can get high.


----------



## pothole

Over rated -- coke 


Under rated -- mushrooms


----------



## anarchogen

Zenethylamine said:


> Overrated:
> Cocaine, Alcohol, Diphenhydramine



lol, diphenhydramine overrated?...


----------



## crOOk

Underrated: PCP, Diphenhydramine :D
Overrated: LSD


----------



## DavisK4high247

Overrated:cocaine ,although the good cocaine I get is great,just have to do it so often to keep high..
Underrated:shrooms,LSD,


----------



## A_Speedball

overrated: coke, alcohol, oxycodone, dmx
underrated: cyclobenzaprine, hydrocodone, klonopins, gabapentin, 2c-b


----------



## Bardeaux

Overrated- Cocaine, Benzos, Alcohol

Underrated- Psychedelics in general. The potential they have to offer should make them the most popular recreational drugs in the world imo.


----------



## just me101

Underated: ADDERALL!
It's sent from heaven


----------



## hydrochron

Over rated-All Benzo's. Only usefull for a come down 

Under rated -Coke. I mean come on people really good coke has to be the funnest thing out there, who doesn't love chopping up a bunch of lines. It's short duration is nice also because you dont have to be drugged out the whole day. It's not like all these weird RC mephadrone type shit.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

over rated

opiates/oids...OK Just Methadone 

mushrooms? who does that much

rcs like methylone and meph. Horrible trash.

Under rated
I dont use drugs much but I like speed, weed, and benzos

REAL mdma

lsd


----------



## SirTophamHat

Underrated:

DXM
LSA

Overrated:

MDMA
LSD

Candyflipping on 100mg of an 80/20 MDMA/MDA cut + 3 tabs of clean L was one of the best drug experiences I've had.  But they're both still overrated.


----------



## burn2shine

Over rated:

Hash: I'd rather just smoke weed

Cocaine after you've already done your first line

Smoked heroin


Under rated: 

Nitrous, tramadol, adderall (especially with alcohol), and ambien


----------



## Lady Codone

Overrated:

1.  Alcohol.  Most overrated by far.  Considering the numbers of people who use it on a regular basis, the pop culture references (blame it on the a-a-a-a-lcohol, etc.) and general prevalence of it in our society, I'd say alcohol is the most overrated substance of all time.  Causes far more problems than it solves:  involved in domestic violence, traffic accidents, violent crime, can cause overdose/addiction, withdrawals are sometimes fatal, toxic to the brain and liver and makes people act like annoying douchenozzles on the reg.  No thanks.

2.  MDMA--One of my personal favorite drugs ever, but somewhat overrated.  The rebound depression/anxiety/mood problems it causes make it a real double edged sword, especially for people with mental disorders like depression.  The come up almost makes me faint/sh-t myself and the actual high is somewhat lethargic (when it's pure MDMA).  Still an awesome drug.

3.  Oxycodone:  High is not as euphoric/deep as hydrocodone (for me), and the drug wears off far too fast (especially compared with pods).  

4.  Xanax:  Great for anxiety and insomnia but not much euphoria.  Too sedating to be fun, unless you like the drunk feeling.  


Underrated:

1.  Propylhexedrine:  A long-lasting, cheap, legal source of stimulation.  People who hate it either took way too much or swallowed the cotton 9 times out of 10.  And yes, an entire inhaler can be too much for someone without a stimulant tolerance.  

2.  Hydrocodone:  My personal drug of choice, right up there with MDMA.  The most euphoric opiate I've tried, which includes codeine, dihydrocodeine, oxycodone and poppy pods.  

3.  Codeine:  Not quite as great as hydrocodone, but still very pleasurable.  Dismissed off hand by many opiate addicts who enjoy more lethal drugs.  

4.  Ephedra:  Was a truly awesome legal stimulant while it lasted.  Instant energy, weight loss and motivation.  More speedy than propylhexedrine when combined with caffeine, as in Mini-Thins.  R.I.P.


----------



## Sprout

Over-rated; Cannabis, Alcohol
Under-rated; Tramadol, Codeine


----------



## crOOk

SproutOnSmack said:


> Under-rated; Tramadol


I second that: Tramadol is extremely underrated (judged by someone who has the right ratio of enzymes at his god given disposal ofc).


----------



## anarchogen

over-rated: datura, nutmeg, jenkem


----------



## SirTophamHat

anarchogen said:


> over-rated: datura, nutmeg, jenkem



You need some new friends man.


----------



## bigkarl

anarchogen said:


> over-rated: datura, nutmeg, jenkem



I wasn't aware that those were "rated" in the first place. 


I don't have huge drug experience, but I'd say 

Over rated: Raw stimulants like adderall(when used for non-medical purposes).  Unforgiving, dirty buzz, high blood pressure, high heart rate walking up stairs, paranoia anger and a lot of other harsh sides. Maybe I'm weird, but as far as the buzz goes, I prefer Ephedrine/Ephedra or even high doses of caffeine. Much more tolerable AND I can actually do distance runs/sprints on caffeine or ephedrine. In fact I'd actually say that they help. If I tried to do a 5 mile run in 90 degree heat on any dose of Adderall, I'd be getting peeled off the pavement with a forklift by the medics.  1,3 dimethyl sucked as well. Sweating, nervousness, and no libido. 

Benzos/GABAergic sleeping pills. Booze like feeling from xanax and short lived, mild euphoria from clonazepam. I develop a tolerance to those within about 2-3 days and got DT like symptoms from quitting xanax after about a week of use.

Weed- Limited experience, but the one time I smoked good stuff I felt good and had mild visuals, slept ten hours woke up the next morning buzzed, then crashed in the afternoon, felt depressed and wanted to smoke more weed.  Unusual experience? The other dozen or so times that I've smoked was cheaper grade weed with a less trustworthy friend and I felt absolutely nothing. Zero psychological effects. Just sore bronchial tube.

Underated-
BOOZE. If you can hold yourself to one day of mild consumption a month, booze is the perfect boredom killer. A six pack gives me a much better buzz than I ever got with pot.

Ephedrine- 50 mgs at once and I'm full of clean energy, more endurance and muscular strength. Great for workouts and a mild buzz. Does not cause insomnia or tachycardia like addy, either. 

Opioids- Great for sleeping, calm, fun and clean. They get a bad rap do to all of the abusers. 

Dxm- If the dose is kept low, it's pretty awesome. Don't really know how to explain it.


That is about it. I'm only 19, so I do not have huge drug experience...Maybe that is a good thing?


----------



## anarchogen

SirTophamHat said:


> You need some new friends man.



i'll say.


----------



## Harry Hood

dwfan said:


> Soma---Underated.



Soma is the motherfuckin' snip- snap- snizzles. One of the best pharms i've ever had, easy.

This one is from Robowings on the first page "Xanax- I don't know about you guys... but where the euphoria at??"

LOL. Where the euphoria at? True. So true.

Overrated- Cocaine
                 Benzos
                 MDMA, but only after I lost the magic...

Underrated- Soma
                   Hydrocodone ( I love Oxy as well of course, but oxy straight fucks me up and yes it feels great, but                        hydro actually puts me in such a happy positive mood! Love it.)
                   LSD (medicine)
                   DMT (Im just pumping it up, I dont think I've ever met someone who thinks its overrated)
                   Ketamine

Im sure there are plenty of others, you can't expect me to remember the plethora


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Harry Hood said:


> Underrated-  Ketamine



How can you can you consider Ket underrated? It's practically worshipped, I'd list any other dissociative besides that as underrated.


----------



## pr0d1gy

Over rated - Cocaine, Benzos, Ritalin and most ADD meds

Under rated - Kratom, MDE (for me better then MDMA), and oral heroin


----------



## burn2shine

How's oral heroin compare to smoked/snorted heroin? How much do you have to take. 



 I was tempted to put non iv opiates under my "over rated" category cause Im never happy with my high, unless i take a ridiculous amount I get a slight buzz and ask myself "this is what I spent this weeks gas money on?".   I guess I just have a higher tolerance than most, which fucking sucks cause I really like a good opiate buzz, whenever I want to get to where I want to be on opiates I have to spend twice as much money as my friends.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

overrated
alc
buds
underrated
amps
2CB
MDMA
LSD

i just picked mah favorites for underrated lol..


----------



## A_Speedball

FunkyDrummer75 said:


> Cyclobenzaprine, really? That stuff just puts me to sleep.



yeah, really. just makes me relaxed as hell without a fucked up drunkish feeling


----------



## PallMall

Overrated: Opiates, Coke, MDMA, 

Underrated: Alcohol, Benzos

I supposed its obvious that i like those drugs that affect the GABA receptors.  But I seriously think think that people underestimate ethanol's psychoactive effects.  Its a pretty heavy drug


----------



## littlesparkle

overrated:benzos,weed

underrated:heroin!

rest would be about the same


----------



## †∆†

overrated-

1. E pills that you buy on the street. Why even bother you're paying like 20 bucks for a pill full of meth what a ripoff. 

2. Coke. I'm very dependent on it and I have to say it's a drug not worth trying. You inevitably feel like shit later in the night, the comedown makes it not even worth it, paying 50 bucks to be high for 20 minutes is SO stupid. Seriously.

3. WEED. i'm going to get shit for this probably but I really don't like buying weed because you never REALLY know what shit the dealer has at the moment. I've had very few positive experiences with weed, i just get really antisocial and want to sleep and that's no fun for me.

Underrated-

1. I totally agree about tramadol.

2. K. shit's CRAZY


----------



## K-Dazed

Overrated:
DXM
MDMA
Synthetic Cannaboids
Meth (IMO)
Coke

Underrated:
Ketamine (All my friends hate it)
Mushrooms
LSD
Kratom
Alcohol
Cannabis
Codeine


----------



## TheAetherealMeadow

*Overrated:*

*Tobacco:* I don't even understand why people smoke cigarettes. It's super addictive, damaging to your health, and the buzz is rivaled by a cup of green tea.
*Alcohol:* It baffles me how this is society's DOC. It makes you act like an idiot, do things you regret, and is addictive, bad for your health, and causes hangovers. I think it's only good in small to moderate amounts with weed, especially a specific combination I will describe in the "underrated" section.

*Overrated but deserves its high rating:*

*Cannabis:* It's definitely not underrated since it's very popular but I think it lives up to its overratedness. I think weed is the best drug there is not because it's earth-shattering, but rather because it's not earth-shattering. It's very versatile and you can smoke weed in almost any situation, whether you are just chilling with friends, by yourself, etc. yet you can still function in it and it still gives you a decent buzz, especially if you have little or no tolerance to it. (The CEVs I get when really baked after a T-break are amazing.) 

*Underrated:*

*Codeine:* I think its relative mildness and lower addiction potential compared to other opiates is a positive quality.
*Salvia:* I haven't "broke through" on salvia unfortunately but I still experienced a pretty fun trip. I also really like the afterglow from salvia. It's emotionally uplifting like a weed high but without the mental fog.
*Alcohol and cannabis combined, but only in a certain dose and sequence:* Whenever I get drunk and stoned, I find that a specific amount of each taken in a specific order takes me to a really nice "Goldilocks zone" where I feel super relaxed, floaty, very lost in pleasant reverie, with a lot of music enhancement. I've never done DXM, but I've heard people who have mixed alcohol and weed in this way say it's kind of like a 2nd plateau DXM trip. This is what I do to reach this "Goldilocks zone":

- Take two shots, which gives me a BAC of about 0.06.
- About 20 minutes later, as I am starting to feel the alcohol buzz, I crack open a beer and smoke a bowl. When I light up a bowl I feel amazing. When my alcohol and THC levels are on their way up simultaneously, the synergy is so nice. 
- I maintain the buzz with another bowl about every 45 minutes and another beer about every 90 minutes.

The range is pretty narrow however, and can be hit or miss. Just a little too little alcohol will result in an underwhelming experience, and a little too much alcohol will result in the sense of altered gravity becoming too strong and resulting in puking. IME the optimal BAC to stay at is around 0.06 to 0.10.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Overrated:

If all drugs were legal, I think most of the population wouldn't even touch alcohol.  I love, love, LOVE it, but still agree it's really over rated.

I also think benzos are over rated (recreationally), but then again, I simply don't think they affect everyone similarly.  I know so many people that crumble at the knees when I offer them a valium from my script.  I don't even feel that way about opiates...I don't get it...  For therapudic value though, they most certainly releive anxiety quite well.  However, I think zolpidem does a better job at that than my valium or kpin does, nor did any other benzo I've had.

Zolpidem I rate in the middle.  It's overrated by some, while underrated by others.  I had a great time my first few times on zolpidem, however after that I simply found myself chasing a high that I never achieved again.  Now, all it does is make my vision go double for a while, and then I can't remember anything, and apparently I become completely incapable of holding down a conversation.  The lady says i just start saying stuff that doesn't make sense.  Every now and again, though, I find myself enjoying the effects.  Great for falling asleep to a movie.  Again, great therapeutic value, not much recreationally, but still better than benzos.

DXM (1st and 2nd plateaus) - Silly middle-schoolish thing to do, does nothing but mess you up, barely any euphoria, no OEVs, barely any CEVs to speak of, some music enhancement, meh....

Oxy/hydrocodone - I say overrated because of the price.  Feels great and all, but for the price of a decent ~4 hour oxy high, I can get kratom and have enough for _several _equivalent highs, longer lasting, legal and delivered to my door.  Same with poppy pods.  For _HALF _the price of one decent dose of oxy (not a lot either, I'm talking 20-25mg), I had myself and four other friends floored on pods, with pods to spare.


Underrated:

Kratom, so underrated.  I've had my share of opiates, I'm no veteran that's for sure but still, I have enough experience to know what's up, and man kratom is so amazing!!  For something legal and cheap, it's one of the most underrated drugs out there.  It's 100% organic too....which is ALWAYS a plus.

I don't know if I should call cannabis underrated, because I'd say it's pretty damn popular, however I'm not sure it will ever get the credit it deserves.  All factors considered, it's the perfect drug.  I mean c'mon, our bodies have a natural OD protection to it, it's natural, promotes peace and stimulates the social senses.  It's not physically addictive, smells and tastes great, has nearly no adverse health risks, and is _almost_ legal!  It's also much more accepted by society than anything else.  I work at a major corporation in a fairly responsibility-intensive position, where you would think everything is strictly business, and I smoke weed REGULARLY with nearly all my coworkers, even a few 50+ers.

DXM (3rd+ plateau) - A whole new drug from the 1st and 2nd plateaus.  Perfect for laying in bed, under the covers, dark room, eyes closed, headphones on.  Be ready for an adventure!!  not a party drug at all at this point, but a hell of a CEV experience.  I feel it's pretty euphoric at this level too inspite of what i read of euphoria diminishing once past the 2nd plateau.  Feels taxing on the body, brain and heart though.


There's a few others...


----------



## Pegasus

Overrated- Cocaine (whatever ROA), alcohol

Underrated- Kratom, LSD


----------



## Pegasus

Seattle_Stranger said:


> Oxy/hydrocodone - I say overrated because of the price.  Feels great and all, but for the price of a decent ~4 hour oxy high, I can get kratom and have enough for _several _equivalent highs, longer lasting, legal and delivered to my door.  Same with poppy pods.  For _HALF _the price of one decent dose of oxy (not a lot either, I'm talking 20-25mg), I had myself and four other friends floored on pods, with pods to spare.



You can't maintain a habit with kratom like you can with oxycodone.  I love kratom and all, and picked it as my #1 underrated drug, too, but oxycodone is another animal entirely, IMO.  If you use regularly enough (not encouraging this), I think that oxy will be the clearly more abusable choice.

Oh, and regarding the pods...  Have you checked out that scene recently?    It has gotten a quite a bit shittier and way more expensive in recent months...


----------



## deadprez219

overrated- tramadol it doesnt do shit to help for pain, crystal meth all the aches and pains from the comedown just arn't worth it, salvia its over way too fast and way to expensive for a shitty high, nitrous over way to fast and gives me a hangover, temazapam doctors act like itll take all your sleeping problems away and thats utter crap, baclofen it does nothing to relax my muscles, Phrenilin Forte the doctor swore it'd take my headaches away and it did nothing, tylenol #3 like that was gonna help my pain when i broke my collar bone, Neurontin it didnt touch my nerve pain after the doctor swore it would give me such a better quality of like

Underrated- Ketamine it gets a bad rap cuz people dont like k-holes but i love it, ambien without it i would never get sleep, trazadone without that i'd always get night terrors, celebrex without it my joints would always be 2 sizes to big, lortab major pill users swear its too weak but if you're in constant pain like me without it i wouldn't be able to get out of bed in the morninh


----------



## deadprez219

Pegasus said:


> You can't maintain a habit with kratom like you can with oxycodone.  I love kratom and all, and picked it as my #1 underrated drug, too, but oxycodone is another animal entirely, IMO.  If you use regularly enough (not encouraging this), I think that oxy will be the clearly more abusable choice.
> 
> Oh, and regarding the pods...  Have you checked out that scene recently?    It has gotten a quite a bit shittier and way more expensive in recent months...



what is kratom


----------



## Pegasus

^Search!  It's a leaf full of opioid alkaloids...


----------



## K-Dazed

Kratom is the best.


----------



## Harry Hood

Never Knows Best said:


> How can you can you consider Ket underrated? It's practically worshipped, I'd list any other dissociative besides that as underrated.



I love the stuff, but don't know many users at all. Except 2 ex- friends. But that's another story. I am aware of the fact that it's huge on the festival circuit/ jammy psyche head shows/ events.

In regards to kratom, I think I'm hard head, that, or the lb I ordered was just complete shit quality. I'm gonna test out a phatty 30 gram dose or so soon to give it another shot. I've downed close to 20 grams before with barely noticeable effects. And consumed a hefty chunk of home made resin as well. Jack squat.


----------



## ugly

heroin. overrated. just to me obviously. But I didn't like the high for whatever reason.

Oxycontin. underrated. better than ecstasy. If I peel an OC40, grind it and rail it, I can get the best high I can attain under anything I have tried.

It's been a long long time since I had any oxy.


----------



## unsettled

In My Experience Only

Underated, 

Good Pods  (haven't come across any in a long while but I had some great morphine highs that lasted forever back when they were easy to find) 
Ritalin, it works very well for depression and ADD for me and I don't feel the need to over do it, I can also eat normally on it and afford it.
Morphine, it's been love at first swallow since the beginning.
Suboxone, it may not be underated, everyone has their own take on it, for me it's a lifesaver.
Klonopin and Xanax, I myself constantly advise people to be careful with these drugs but the truth is they are godsends for those of us with panic disorder.
RX'd Amps, are a beautiful thing if you can not abuse them.

Overated

Alcohol. makes people loud obnoxious and dumb most of the time, also makes them sick.
Weed. I used to love it but it's just not as good as the hype it's been getting, I think opiates work much better, if you want to go natural make opium tea. But I do admit weed is good for some people.
DXM, I like it, but it's nothing like what people make it out to be.
Heroin, I LOVE heroin, it's just that it gets pumped up to be bigger than it is, it's another opiate, possibly my favorite opiate but it's over romanticized in my opinion. I mean I really love it's effects but I used to get as high on good poppy pods and the pods were cheaper and lasted longer. If someone has never done opiates and gets the proper amount of Heroin I'm sure in there mind it would live up to the hype, I had a good amount of experience with opiates by the time I got to Heroin and while I recognized and loved it's unique qualities it's just morphine that hits you quicker basically. Fuck now I want some H, time to go to sleep.


----------



## Steveywonder

Overrated:
Nicotine - The buzz just makes you dizzy and lightheaded. Other than that I can't say any drugs I have done haven't delivered.

Underrated:
DXM - People deem this as a kids drug, but it is so unbelievably powerful and bizarre when you reach the 3rd plateau


----------



## rakketakke

Overrated:
Benzos

Underrated:
GHB
Amphetamines


----------



## Trip or Treat

Overrated: definitely Coke - I know it's highly un-pure and all that but I've done it and I found it mediocre, I'd prefer to just spend the money on some good Mandy. I've never seen the appeal in Coke.
2c-e - I have enjoyed it, the body load is nice (which is bizarre because 2c-e is notoriously known for bad body load haha), feel completely at ease etc, but tbh I feel it's waaay too over-hyped where I live, people say the visuals are extremely intense and better than Acid, I strongly disagree with that, Acid has taken me
further away from reality than any other drug. Plus I find with 2c-e that I can think
relatively normal  which is pretty much the only drug that has happened with I
think.
Speed - Nothing compared to Mandy, I mean that's probably my problem, I tend to compare most uppers with Mandy haha.

Alochol - It doesn't last that long with me, if I don't keep topping up with more drinks then I very quickly start to lose the buzz and start to feel shit, makes me feel shit the day after and after discovering psychedelics alcohol is laughable in it's effect IMO, don't get me wrong I do like a few drinks now and then, but I hardly ever drink, only sometimes when me and my mates blaze it up.

Underrated: LSD - A lot of people in my experience tend to be all negative when they talk about LSD, but 'surprisingly' it's the people who haven't taken it or don't take drugs!. Many people think it turns you into a vegetable and what not which is bullshit lol, I mean if you abuse regularly then it will mess you up (same goes with all drugs). Acid has dramatically changed my view on life and who I am in a good way (there have been a few bad thoughts and what not with it, but on the whole it's mostly positive).


----------



## Feste

Overated-

Coke, coca wine & coca leaves. Nothing amazing.

d-Methamp. Better than amphet but still nothing to write home about.

2c-e is foul.

Heroin is quite nice. Prefer opium.

Valium &/or xanax. Boring.


Underrated - 

Pregablin. A lot of fun. Like a slightly weirder nicer version of alcohol. GBL is better, but I think most people who have tried it love that.

4-ho-met. Soooo much better than mushrooms.

Kratom if you've got low opiate tolerance is lovely.


----------



## theotherside

Feste said:


> Overated-
> 
> Coke, coca wine & coca leaves. Nothing amazing.
> 
> d-Methamp. Better than amphet but still nothing to write home about.
> 
> 2c-e is foul.
> 
> Heroin is quite nice. Prefer opium.
> 
> Valium &/or xanax. Boring.
> 
> 
> Underrated -
> 
> Pregablin. A lot of fun. Like a slightly weirder nicer version of alcohol. GBL is better, but I think most people who have tried it love that.
> 
> 4-ho-met. Soooo much better than mushrooms.
> 
> Kratom if you've got low opiate tolerance is lovely.



2c-e is foul?? By what standards? Did it have a bodyload to you?


----------



## Feste

It had the worst bodyload I've experienced & by quite some way. I could only lay in bed. The trip wasn't interesting, had weak visuals, & gave me quite a bad headache. Changing ROAs didn't help at all.


----------



## theotherside

^^Man I guess everyone's chemistry is different. Although 2c-e can have a body load it is one of the most beautiful psychedelics invented next to LSD. It has incredible visuals and teaches as much as any phen can IMO. To each his own.


----------



## Feste

Yeah, obviously it has its fans & this thread is all personal opinion - just thought I'd share.


----------



## NoPromiseMade

Overrated- Heroin, tried it a handful of times, it was just another opiate to me. People seriously dedicate their lives to this shit? Was I fucked up? yes! Could i speak? Barely. Hold my head up? Certainly not. But all these effects are common of opiates and heroin compared to other opiates is very short lasting. 

Underrated- Pods, holy shit they last forever and is just as good as H
Also Mushrooms are underrated... holy shit was I out there, I forgot who I was for about an hour and the comedown to reality was very depressing

So in closing pods>heroin


----------



## Feste

> So in closing pods>heroin



I'd agree with that.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Trip or Treat said:


> Overrated:
> 
> Alochol - It doesn't last that long with me, if I don't keep topping up with more drinks then I very quickly start to lose the buzz and start to feel shit, makes me feel shit the day after and after discovering psychedelics alcohol is laughable in it's effect IMO, don't get me wrong I do like a few drinks now and then, but I hardly ever drink, only sometimes when me and my mates blaze it up.
> 
> Underrated: LSD - A lot of people in my experience tend to be all negative when they talk about LSD, but 'surprisingly' it's the people who haven't taken it or don't take drugs!. Many people think it turns you into a vegetable and what not which is bullshit lol, I mean if you abuse regularly then it will mess you up (same goes with all drugs). Acid has dramatically changed my view on life and who I am in a good way (there have been a few bad thoughts and what not with it, but on the whole it's mostly positive).



I'm totally with you on this one. After psychedelics/weed/etc, alcohol really does just feel like you're drinking poison.


----------



## rincewindrocks

Overrated: Coke, Meth, Amps, MDMA, DXM

Underrated: LSD, Shrooms, 2c-I, DMT


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Overrated - coke, meth, ecstasy (I haven't tried much else besides pot, booze & nicotine)

Coke gives me anxiety. (so does coffee & caffeinated sodas)

Meth - I don't get any high whatsoever. I don't feel like I'm on anything. I'm just awake. For a long time. I really can't figure out what to do with all that time.  It's freaking boring, being awake for so long.

Ecstasy - All I wanna do is curl into a ball and be warm, grind my teeth and chain smoke menthols for about 2 hours. I have no clue how my friends eat those pills and "go to the bar".  I don't even move really.


----------



## RedThorn

Over-rated- coke, have tried it many times in the hope of getting something out of it but never do.

I dunno, I think vallium is kinda under-rated.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Overrated: 
-Ketamine. It gives me no euphoria just a weird feeling.
-Alcohol. The most dangerous drug and yet it is legal, and so many other less harmful substances produce a much nicer buzz.
-Marijuana. It just makes me sick and paranoid. No pleasurable effects at all.

Underrated:
-Injecting Methamphetamine. There is NO comparison between shooting meth and doing it any other way. The rush is at least 10 times better then any opiate. It is literally the best feeling in the world. That is why I DO NOT recommend shooting it because it is just too good, too addictive. And the tendency to want to shoot mega doses for the ultimate rush leads to dangerous situations. I've come close to overheating several times, I think wonderful H2O has prolly saved my life on numerous occasions.


----------



## Feste

> -Ketamine. It gives me no euphoria just a weird feeling.



Err, how much are you taking? A proper dose of ketamine should have you off the planet & your mind feeling inside out. I would agree it's not very euphoric though.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Weird feeling = loss of balance, inability to move, sick to my stomach, and a strong desire for this terrible experience to end. I will say that a small amount of K mixed with MDMA is nice. And I know ppl who swear by K as their fave drug... so to each their own!


----------



## StaySedated

overrated:

soma- idk what people love about this, no euphoria, no benzo like relaxation, just some drowsiness with a boring dull feeling.

MDMA- not the life changing wonder drug its made out to be. its just another addictive stimulant with one of the worst comedowns known to man. sure its euphoric and creates a fake feeling of emphathy, but its just too overrated.

cocaine- used to be addicted to it, now after trying oral amphetamines i realized how much this drug sucks.

GHB- feels exactly like booze imo. not "liquid ecstacy" at all.

tramadol- shit narcotic, SNRI effects make it uncomfortable. also i've had better euphoria from darvocet.

salvia d.- complete mindfuck. never again.

ketamine- 45min. DXM high, nothing special.

kava- felt more from valerian/chamomile blend tea.

underrated:

morning glory seeds- powerful psychedelic. deserves the same respect LSD, shrooms, and mescaline get.

DXM- overlooked as a "cheap high". it really is a fun drug that can even expand your mind.

benzos- not opiate like euphoria, but relaxing and intoxicating.

nutmeg- if you don't overdo doses, it is an interesting trippy experience.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

StaySedated said:


> overrated:
> 
> GHB- feels exactly like booze imo. not "liquid ecstacy" at all.



I'll agree that it feels very similar to ethanol, but I'd say it has less negative side effects (probably due to duration, as well as its strong hypnotic properties which keep you from going to far overboard with it), and slightly more euphoria. I also find it combines extremely well with benzos. 

Overall I'd probably put GHB as underrated, I feel it could be more popular than it is.

Underrated 
d-amphetamine - I know a lot of people don't get a lot of this one, and it may just be that I have an unusually low natural tolerance to stimulants, but I find the experience very euphoric. If only I actually liked the stim high in general...



Overrated
Tramadol/o-desmethyltramadol - I find these to be euthymic, but really I don't think they're worth the money unless for some reason you can't even get codeine.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Underrated-Alcohol-people ignore its abilities to help with stimulant comedowns.

Overrated-E-It's an amazing drug but some people take it for granted and use it wayyy too much. I suppose its only overrated by some people.


----------



## GordanMilky

Overrated: Oxycodone, done 30mg one of my first times and barely felt anything, maybe just unlucky.

Underrated: DXM, not many people respect it.
Methylphenidate, happiest days of my life, no real comedown.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

This is a really interesting thread, I like the variety of answers ppl are posting. I just wanted to agree with Never Knows Best that D-amphetamine is underrated. I get pretty much as high off that as off meth provided I take enough (at least 85 mg). It's also good for me because I can't figure out how to shoot it, and injecting is something I'm trying to avoid atm.


----------



## b4rd

Well, I wish that all those people out there in the world who are addicted to coke and crack would think of their DOC's as "OVERRATED".

And if practically this whole thread thinks that coke is overrated, how did it even become "worthy" at all to ANYONE period?

If you think coke is overrated you either:

A. Your coke was cut to pieces.

B. You have never properly felt the effects of Cocaethylene.
.
C. You are poor/don't know a good dealer.


----------



## Feste

Or, you know, people have different opinions. 8)


----------



## crOOk

b4rd said:


> Well, I wish that all those people out there in the world who are addicted to coke and crack would think of their DOC's as "OVERRATED".
> 
> And if practically this whole thread thinks that coke is overrated, how did it even become "worthy" at all to ANYONE period?
> 
> If you think coke is overrated you either:
> 
> A. Your coke was cut to pieces.
> 
> B. You have never properly felt the effects of Cocaethylene.
> .
> C. You are poor/don't know a good dealer.


I've had high grade uncut extracts and uncut synthetic cocaine and so has a friend of mine. The thing is, coke's initial rush feels extremely rewarding, but the comedown far outlasts it and no other drug has come close to the horrors of a cocaine comedown. The better the material is, the worse is the comedown.

While I could understand someone seeking this first half hour over and over, taking the hours of emotional torture into account, it just doesn't make any sense on a rational level. Conditioning, sure, neuronal reprogramming, sure. But it just never seemed worth it to me. I know people who do cocaine every single day and deal with it, too, meaning they more than once in a while receive high quality material. We live in a city with a large sea port after all... But even some of those who have been hopelessly addicted for years refer to it "a line of bad mood".

To me it is like this (I have never in my entire life paid money for the crap): The more times I've done it over the course of my life, the more it becomes attractive to me, the more I catch myself thinking of it or seeking situations where it will present itself to me. Eventhough the whole time I realize that it's absolutely awful and will always end up making me feel paranoid, self conscious and agitated.

God there's nothing like the rish of it though. Still, totally overrated. It seems like a primitive substance, that will sooner or later be replaced by something with less side effects. Just my 2c.

Edit: These negatives can easily be cancelled out with a nicely times benzo/opioid. :D


----------



## Oppyandme

I believe I have posted in this thread before, but after much quiet contemplation and starting bupe maintenance....

Overrated 
Oxycodone- After being addicted to various opiates/opioids for almost 3 years now, this drug doesnt do it for me anymore. It just is not "strong" enough. Even if I take over 500mg in a day, it's analgesia and euphoria are no match for hydromorphone, oxymorphone and heroin.

Underrated
Opana- hail the king. This drug has single-handedly turned me from a functional opiate addict, to a mess whose tolerance skyrocketed. Now in the grand scheme of things, this almost cost me everything in life (thus why im in a suboxone program), but oxymorphone is simply the most powerful, euphoric opioid i have ever tried. The reason I say it's underrated is because I have encountered too many people on the streets (not savvy bluelighters) who dismiss Opana. I have traded 40mg Oxys for 40mg Opana ER's to many fools


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Overrated - Alcohol. Yeah, it's fun at first, but I hate the "sloppy" feeling and I can't comprehend why so many people enjoy it so much. Sure, it's fun at first, and occasionally it's cool to get stupid and loud and giddy, but I drink still less than most people I know, the first time I smoked weed I knew alcohol wasn't going to be a big thing for me.

Underrated - Mephedrone. This shit was the fucking bomb for me. Most euphoric high I've ever had, incomparable even to base, but maybe if I tried MDMA I'd change my mind.


----------



## F1n1shed

Na RIo mephedrone is overrated. Do you see how many people love and fiend over this drug saying it is like a speedy mdma high. But it has soo many negative effects with it as well as not being safe for human consumption. The cardio and neuro-toxicity of the drug is just retarded, it's not worth it dude.


----------



## ColtDan

Underrated - Mephedrone

people keep saying its shit when all theyve tried is weak cut rubbish. meph is amazing. however, of course, the side effects are not


----------



## GoldenLovely

Overrated... Alcohol, DXM and pot. Alcohol just makes me light headed, DXM gives me the jimmy legs and nightmares and  I know nearly everyone seems to love ganja, but it just makes me feel like a paranoid, giggly, idiot and not in a good way.  I dunno, maybe I just never had really good weed. I do love the show Weeds though. 

Underrated...Hydrocodone . Oxy seems to get all the attention, but my first love was hydro.


----------



## nativenick

over rated benzos if you take them for anxietey or to calm down and get rid of stress they are a valuble resource. otherwise they are rather mundane. drunk in a pill is boring the fun of drinking is consuming a potable beverage that fucks you up. they only compliment opiates and alch and with alch it leads to people doing some of the strangest most retared things you can think of. if im stressed from my job and want to rip some ones head off then yeah benzos are great( id prolly go for a mickey or 6 pack first tho). clonazepam is the worst makes me feel like ive been lobotomized.

underated.. dxm and salvia. yeah they can be dysphoric and unenjoyable and the most difficult drugs to work with but if you do work with them you can have incredible trancendant experiences that shatter your psyche and make you question the nature of reality


----------



## nativenick

i think dissociatives are a very underrated  class of drug. its so bizzare how a drug thats less about pleasure and fun than most other drugs (save for deleriants) still makes you want to do it again. ive had lots of dysphoric dissociative experiences but i always feel so compelled to explore them more in light of a bad trip. dissociatives trully are the drug for curious inquisitive people that like to explore like myself


----------



## nativenick

b4rd said:


> Well, I wish that all those people out there in the world who are addicted to coke and crack would think of their DOC's as "OVERRATED".
> 
> And if practically this whole thread thinks that coke is overrated, how did it even become "worthy" at all to ANYONE period?
> 
> If you think coke is overrated you either:
> 
> A. Your coke was cut to pieces.
> 
> B. You have never properly felt the effects of Cocaethylene.
> .
> C. You are poor/don't know a good dealer.



i find with it theres a honeymoon period if you will. my first time doing blow was some of the best experiences with drugs ever. but as of late it honestly is not something special. its so fucked that even though i abstain from it for a long time and then do shit thats good (im fucked and have alll the effect and everyone else is high as shit) its still very meh. i wonder if quitting for 2 or more years ore doing pure shit from bolivia would make a difference. blow just isnt as good after the first to times sometimes i think thats why its so addictive people are just chasing that first high


----------



## cj

overrated-Temazepam I find alprolazam much more recreational
underrated-Ketamine how is this not more mainstream popular?


----------



## candycandy

Overrated:
Coke (I've done it from coast to coast, never cared for it)
Benzos (Never got any high from any of them, I only use them to pass out)

Of course it's all personal.


----------



## †∆†

b4rd said:


> Well, I wish that all those people out there in the world who are addicted to coke and crack would think of their DOC's as "OVERRATED".
> 
> And if practically this whole thread thinks that coke is overrated, how did it even become "worthy" at all to ANYONE period?
> 
> If you think coke is overrated you either:
> 
> A. Your coke was cut to pieces.
> 
> B. You have never properly felt the effects of Cocaethylene.
> .
> C. You are poor/don't know a good dealer.



i know!

what's really depressing is that people get garbage drugs and then get the idea
that the drug itself sucks. psh

being on really pure coke is the best you'll EVER feel i dont care who you are!!


----------



## songbird

Underrated- Tramadol!  Doc cut me off of vikes which really sucks, but the Tramadol is doing wonders for my withdrawal and gives me a nice euphoric feeling


----------



## candycandy

†∆†;8989987 said:
			
		

> i know!
> 
> what's really depressing is that people get garbage drugs and then get the idea
> that the drug itself sucks. psh
> 
> being on really pure coke is the best you'll EVER feel i dont care who you are!!



Everybody's brain's wired differently, yanno?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Overrated:
Coke - First line is pretty cool, but after that. Very expensive
Speed - Can be okay, but tolerance tends to build up pretty fast and generally the euphoria is nothing special 
Opiates - Beautiful high, but the risks are just not worth it 

Underrated:

MDMA - If done right, this can be the moss blissful experience of your whole life
LSD - Best 'cosmic' psychedelic
Mushrooms - Best 'spiritual' psychedelic
LSA/ HBWR seeds/Morning glory - Very interesting psychedelic that also gives you pretty strong empathy/entactogenesis.


----------



## †∆†

candycandy said:


> Everybody's brain's wired differently, yanno?



not in the sense that everyone's brain has the capacity to release massive amounts of seratonin and dopamine when they take drugs.


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^erm, thats not exactly true either.


----------



## ImtheOcean

Beauty is in  the the mouth/nose/arm etc of the beholder 
Personally I love coke but I still think its overrated in terms of cost. Meph too but I think its popularity was somewhat due to its users having never tried/having no access to mdma


----------



## Uber_Penguin

Imo coke is def. the most overrated.


----------



## nanchan

Weed and coke are very overrated imo.


----------



## ColtDan

the other day i thought id try using 20mg valium for recreational use to see if its any good, and found it to be fucking awful. how people can say this stuff is euphoric i have no idea. i do suffer from anxiety although its not that bad, im quite a big drinker on the weekends so i thought id replace it with valium to ease off my liver a bit. all valium did was mong me out to the state i felt like a semi-drunk unemotional monged out robot. it was more mind numbing that alcohol. i swayed around a bit and had slurred speech. it made me slow and dopey. and it made me hungry. then i slept. what a load of shit.


----------



## JustaChippa

ER morphine I find to be highly overrated.  I had the 30 mg. ones prescribed to me when I had one of my many wrist surgeries, and I guess the doctor didn't think hydrocodone would be sufficient the first week afterward.  So, I took one, and not only did I not "feel" a thing, it did little to help my pain. Plus, it made me feel ill--shaky, nauseated, and just generally blah. I had to wind up calling his office, and getting 7.5 hydros, which were better in every way.  Those morphine tabs are garbage, IMHO.  

I am also one of "those" people who dislike marijuana.  I just don't like the way it makes me feel, and I wish I liked it, because it is so readily available & all but legal in so many places now.  That said, I would definitely want to use it if I ever, God forbid, needed relied from chemo or glaucoma or any of its other proven medical benefits.  I like the way it smells, though!   

Then there is the benzo family.  Xanax or Ativan are awesome for someone like me, who has suffered from insomnia all my life, but I can't ever see "liking" them enough to become addicted.  If I have them, I take a quarter of one at bedtime and it is like someone hit me over the head with a mallet.  Quite effective, but not "fun", (although combined with a Lortab, they are great.  That's playing with fire, though, so when and if I hypothetically take them together, I am extremely cautious.)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

over rated drugs: all benzos, alcohol, crack and cocaine, & about half the research chemicals out.


----------



## adam&eve

Cocaine is definately underated, when I take it I can never put my finger on the buzz, usually just more sober but then every time your offered a line you just can't say no!
Ket is defo underated i get some serious whack everytime I take it. A drug where all you have to do is jump a little to have the time of your life.... Can't go wrong!


----------



## chaseconroe

overrated - coke to expensive to ACTUALLY get high, X high school, Ice just fuck that  , codeing rap music made this to expensive, 

Underrated - 2cp family r u kidding me this drug is fuckin NUTS love it make my balls feel weird tho, also not that alcohol is underrated but its not overrated either i love beer, and from how some of yall are talking XANAX , and last LSD ONLY if its good shit ive been getting pissed lately


----------



## chaseconroe

i forgot oxycontin holy fuck i dont know why, but only OC not OP that really pisses me off OP wtf is that


----------



## bornofemmure

overrated: alcohol
underrated: psychedelics, opium


----------



## Cface

Over-rated:
Crack (what a shit-drug)
Cocaine (but i still love it, just not as good as movies make it to be)
Meth (why is everyone addicted to this stuff? I've had my fair share, it gets old fast)
Weed (Every day? seriously? And the stoner-culture is really getting old)

Under-rated:
Mephedrone (the real stuff!!)
MDMA
2c-i (vastly potent and introspective at high doses)
Kratom (yeah i said it)
Hydrocodone
Methadone (what a great high when you've got no tolerance)
Valium (It's all xanax, xanax, xanax here)
DXM (Had some good times on this stuff! Can be very light-hearted at lower doses, or very expansive at heavier doses. Quite versatile really)
Sleep Deprivation (something ya gotta cherish)


----------



## godlovesugly

overrated:
coke. 

underrated:
weed. meth.


----------



## Drock

Under rated: Propylhexedrine

Over rated: Methamphetamine


----------



## spaceage4eva

Overrated-none
Underrated-none
?????? Exactly. 10 points!!!!


----------



## GirlInterrupted

Over: coke, kratom, and Hawaiian baby wood rose.
Under: heroin, gabapentin, Methylphidate, and hookah!

Heroin is funny. The first time I did it I was like "damn this is way too over hyped" cause my 1st high was shitty at the time. I was vomiting and sweating. But boy did I underestimated it. My 2nd time I was in heaven. It's the devil in disguise.


----------



## GirlInterrupted

b4rd said:


> Well, I wish that all those people out there in the world who are addicted to coke and crack would think of their DOC's as "OVERRATED".
> 
> And if practically this whole thread thinks that coke is overrated, how did it even become "worthy" at all to ANYONE period?
> 
> If you think coke is overrated you either:
> 
> A. Your coke was cut to pieces.
> 
> B. You have never properly felt the effects of Cocaethylene.
> .
> C. You are poor/don't know a good dealer.



Coke used to be the bomb! 
I got bored of it though. I wish it would last longer. 2 fat lines only gave me a 15-30 min high. And I felt shitty after. I get good stuff too from my colombian friends.


----------



## godlovesugly

b4rd said:


> Well, I wish that all those people out there in the world who are addicted to coke and crack would think of their DOC's as "OVERRATED".
> 
> And if practically this whole thread thinks that coke is overrated, how did it even become "worthy" at all to ANYONE period?
> 
> If you think coke is overrated you either:
> 
> A. Your coke was cut to pieces.
> 
> B. You have never properly felt the effects of Cocaethylene.
> .
> C. You are poor/don't know a good dealer.



coke used to be awesome. when i started doing drugs at 18, my first thing was alcohol and coke. i remember the first time i did coke. WHOA. after that first time, i started doing it everyday for almost a year. then i moved onto other drugs...

coke, maybe just where i live, SUCKS lately! my friend brought some over a few times, and it was semi-enjoyable, yes, but was not worth it. the price and the quality, also how long the high lasts...no.

maybe its also because i do meth atm. coke is almost like a joke to me now.

but i dunno, everyone has their own opinion. different dope for different folks!!


----------



## mzemily

I don't have a full knowledge of all drugs, I've mostly tried prescription pills and weed - but nothing like heroin or meth (and don't plan to cause I know I'd be hooked).  So from my experience:

Overrated:
Benzos-more like sleeping pills for me
Alcohol-It's lost its appeal to me for the most part.  Still drink occasionally though  
Cocaine-the one time I tried it it was alright, but not what I was expecting.  I would still be willing to try it again someday if available.

Underrated:
Opana-YUM
Hydrocodone
Dextroamphetamine


----------



## potent_elixa

coke is unless you smoke it up


----------



## mzemily

potent_elixa said:


> coke is unless you smoke it up




Well honestly, it was the first time I did it, and was fairly naive as far as taking drugs in general.  So I don't think the amount I took was very much.  That's why I would not turn it down if I had the chance to try it again


----------



## KingBlueTwista

Overrated - DXM, Cocaine, PCP, Salvia (don't get me wrong its powerful as fuck but an eternity of demons ripping off your face, no thank you) and Weed

Underrated - Alprazolam (xanax), alpha-methyltryptamine, Mushrooms, Tramadol, Kratom, MDMA


----------



## Slain

*Overrated*
- Coke
- Cannabis
- DXM
- Ice
- GHB
- 2C-T-7
- 2C-B

*Underrated*
- Mephadrone
- LSD
- Nitrous Oxide
- Oxycodone
- DMT
- 2C-I
- 2C-G
- 4-HO-MET


----------



## gatman

coke it sucks any speed remember blackbuties disocsoin


----------



## regfairfield

overrated
oc
vicodin
coke


underrated
dilaudid ( got an iv in the er...best rush.high ever )
FUCKING KRATOM
nicotine
caffiene


----------



## KingBlueTwista

penpal said:


> UNDERRATED:: 5MEO-DALT!!!!! its amazing yet it hasent caught on yet probaly due to stupid people who dont dose big enough and think the know what the drug is all about.



Yo dude I have a stock of this shit, I dosed about 100mg and didn't feel shit, just minor hallucinations, what dose would you recommend to get FUCKED UP??? Cheerz


----------



## TheAzo

Overrated:
Xanax
2C-B (Yes, it's awesome, but it's not _that_ much better than other 2C's)
Opiates 


Underrated
Buphedrone
Lorazepam
Carisoprodol



Re: 5-MeO-DALT
Typical, and the problem with 5-MeO-DALT. For a large fraction of people, even high doses are unimpressive. For some, it works great, but that's not what most people experience.
That's why it isn't more popular.


----------



## KingBlueTwista

penpal said:


> UNDERRATED:: 5MEO-DALT!!!!! its amazing yet it hasent caught on yet probaly due to stupid people who dont dose big enough and think the know what the drug is all about.





penpal said:


> godamn man your shit is cut pretty bad for sure. my shit is cut but i garuntee youll be tripping balls at 70-75mgs. but what the dose for this drug SHOULD be is 20mg. so both of us got either a different chem or the right chem just pretty badly cut. but godamn, 100mg and you didnt feel anything??haha i would straight throw that shit away. who knows what they cut it with or even what chem you got sold as '5meodalt'



Naah bro my shit was pure, reliable supplier and all that. Maybe I'm just a non-responder, I heard people have wildly different reactions to it.... damn


----------



## Sentience

I think coke is the most overrated drug.

Marijuana historically has been overrated in a bad way.

Alcohol is over appreciated, but people underrate the damage it does....its more toxic than many other street drugs, though perhaps has less of a cardiac/respiratory stimulant/depressant effect....wont stop you breathing, but will certainly destroy your liver and kidneys and brain.

Peyote is perhaps underrated. It might not be the strongest, but its perhaps one of the most profound, and hard to have a purely bad experience on it....I say its underrated even knowing its held in high regard.

Heroin is perhaps a bit overrated....some people really like it. I dont think opiates are all that grand, unless you are in pain, or unless you combine them with stimulants so that you are actually awake for the best part of the high.

Stimulants kind of suck sometimes though....sometimes the euphoria is not worth thinking you are maybe going to die or get arrested. Anxiety sucks.


----------



## TheFDA

Over-rated:
-- Cocaine. I honestly don't understand how people even manage to get so addicted to it. Even with really, really good coke I can use it for days & then easily not use it again for months. The high just isn't powerful enough to make me crave it.
-- Benzos (for recreational use): I don't know why the hell anyone even bothers.
-- Muscle-Relaxers (for recreational use): I REALLY don't know why the hell anyone even bothers.
-- Vicodin (for recreational use): It gives you a very mild buzz, not any sort of "high".
-- Shrooms: Hands down the worst Hallucinogen (except for PCP)
-- PCP: Why the hell does anybody even do it?! PCP is hell-ish, & everybody seems to not like it, but people keep doing it anyway.
-- Salvia: What bullshit.

Under-rated:
-- Adderall, Dexedrine, & Ritalin: I'd take any of them over Coke any day.
-- DXM: So many people discredit DXM because it's "for high school kids who can't find any 'real drugs' to do", but it's Hallucinogenic properties are really quite strong, & I find it preferable to Shrooms.
-- DMT: I hardly ever hear anything about DMT. I think it's without question the best hallucinogen out there.


----------



## Sentience

My only experience with PCP was not that great, but mabe its because I was overdosed without my knowledge that the weed was laced, and I went into convulsions.

I think the high the next day when I started to come down was kind of enjoyable.....the headaches I had later were hellish. Sound hurt. Light hurt. Talking hurt. Thinking hurt.

Not really worth it if thats typical.


----------



## dirtyoldman

overrated:

snorted coke
crack... it's just evil

underrated:
soma, it's not even schedule!

best: by far good white heroin salt (aka #4)


----------



## Sentience

Soma?


----------



## Feste

Soma is another name for carisoprodol. I love the fact the pharmacy company called it that.


----------



## DOB

underated - dob,bromo dragonfly dob,nootropics


----------



## Saynthewd

Under-rated = Trazodone but this comment is dose intensive.

I love the shit out of it. It helps me sleep. Gives me a drunk like buzz at the end of the night and a little bit of a benzo feel too. When I started taking them at 100mg a night that worked for about 1 week then the doc had to up me to 150mg a night. the pills look cool too. you can build yourself a pyramid with them. I think max dose is 300mg.

Along with those reasons you also have what seems like never ending dreams w/REM sleep.  Very vivid and sometimes lucid. I have alot of dreams where I know I am dreaming and do whatever I like in them. It is a nice change of pace from the sleep disturbances I was having:
Photogogia, Hypnogogia, Sleep Paralysis, Hypnic Jerks.

Not all the time but most nights were nightmares for me and kept me from sleeping. This drug is a very fun and interesting godsend for someone with an artistic mind. Just take your dream and write them down, draw them, I always remember most details. It is definately a trip.

-Saynt


----------



## Psyke

underrated : somas (omfg) , kava kava, jwh-018, exercise (talk about out of body experiences)

overrated: coke (once again), rolling fake-ass ex pills, opiates in general (for me)


----------



## ThaiDie4

Overrated: Coke. Maybe it's not overrated if you have a lot of money and are well-educated on it and know how to find really good shit. But the people I see doing coke will blow all their money on whatever they can get their hands on, then end up broke and strung-out by the end of the night.

Underrated: Psychedelics. I say this mostly because so many people fear them and won't give them a try. I have a lot of friends who will just do drugs that are predictable that they know will make them feel good in the moment and are scared to use psychedelics. I used to be one of those people. But every time I've tripped I've been around good people in a good environment and I've always had amazing experiences


----------



## OEandricearoni

Coke is the most overrated drug IMO. It was awesome the first time i did it, probably one of the best highs I've ever had. But it is SO true when people say you NEVER will get your first high again. Every time I've done it since then the high wasn't worth the comedown at all, and I usually got pretty decent coke. I also find LSD to be a bit overrated, i guess that's just because when i finally did it it wasn't really what i had expected it to be. It was great fun though. My first time taking it I got the giggles so bad i literally laughed for hours. I was expecting to see more visual hallucinations though. Our culture really overexaggerated the visual effects people get from taking LSD.


----------



## Sentience

I never had a first good high on coke, unless it had stims in it.


----------



## drug_mentor

I gotta say that I think cocaine is probaly the most over rated drug of all time, it has all this glamour attached to it but the truth is it is a fucking inferior and somehow still more expensive stimulant than many, if not most, on the market.

I think psychedelics are over rated by a large proportion of educated drug users (not in every case particularly educated on drugs). It is all well and good some people have overwhelmingly positive, if not spiritual experiences on these drugs, but the majority of experiences had on these drugs do not give the user any great insights.

I think when somebody takes psychedelics they have a much greater chance of having a horrific experience than someone taking drugs that have a greater potential to cause death has of dying or coming remotely close. I don't refuse to acknowledge the positives that these drugs *can* offer but it is by no means guaranteed, or even likely. I feel too many people who have had so called spiritual enlightenment via psychedelic use and too many stronger minded (or lucky) individuals who have seen cool light shows reccomend psychedelics to anybody and everybody and that is unwise and unproductive.

I think codeine is probably the most under rated drug, it cops shit from way too many opiate users with a tolerance who never tried it without one or likely don't metabolise it well. The best opiate highs I have ever had were on codeine and I know many seasoned opiate users who feel the same, it was quite a while ago when my opiate tolerance surpassed the point where codeine would get me even close to nodding no matter how many potentiators I added. Just because a drug has a ceiling and isn't metabolised well by everyone does not mean it is not a good drug. Granted I do not IV but if I ever achieve an opiate high that matches some of my early codeine experiences then I will be very pleased, despite having used a decent range of opiates I have been unable to yet.


----------



## Sentience

I am sure codeine breaks down into more than just morphine because I also find it more euphoric than morphine at higher doses, but its less potent, and that ceiling is noticeable if you have tolerance. 

I preferred Tylenol with codeine over vicodin.


----------



## Gummybearkatie

Heroin is overrated. I was an addict this past year, and I needed it yeah, would steal for it yeah, but I never got a good high from it. It should feel more like Methadone, which is incredible. I've only used black tar, but even "Jesus Dope" was lame. I was never chasing the euphoria of my first shot, I was trying to actually get one!

An underrated drug I used to love and do a lot is dimenhydrinate. Yes it's just over-the-counter Dramamine/Gravol, but I love the abnormal reality and delusions it causes in overdose. I was never scared on it, always content and it makes for good memories when you wake up the next day.


----------



## vvViolet

the recent posts about Codeine being underrated; i couldn't agree more.  never felt too fucked up on Codeine but could still blissfully nod with no worries for a good amount of time.  heck, Morphine and Heroin are the only two PKs i would consistently choose over Codeine.

OVERRATED: benzos; any of them.  IMO, far too little rec. value for something that usually leads to sleep or stupidity.  same goes for alcohol.

UNDERRATED: Salvia!  no, seriously.  i broke-through the first time i used it and had as profound a psychedelic experience in 10 minutes as i've had on other psychedelics, tripping for hours.


----------



## kylemcr

OEandricearoni said:


> Our culture really overexaggerated the visual effects people get from taking LSD.



QFT, but still loveee me some LSD 

Overrated: Opiates (imo). Sure they feel nice, but other than that they have very little to offer and rape your wallet.
Underrated: Hashish. I have had some quite profound (nearly psychedelic) experiences with good 'ol cannabis concentrate. I feel like people don't give hash enough credit


----------



## sb686

Overrated:

-Coke- nice high but too short, long and unpleasant comedown

-Marijuana- anxiety amplifier

-DXM- many people seemed to place this on the underrated list, which is ironically overrating it.. I find it to be too confusing and disorienting to enjoy

-Salvia- all it seemed to do was put me in panic mode as reality dissolved, the mere fact that it's widely chosen above many other legal plants and chemicals to be sold for recreational use is overrating it


Underrated:

-Alcohol- hands down, best social lubricant. ever.

-2C-B- excellent visuals, yet keeps you somewhat level-headed and coherent, unlike LSD

-Methamphetamine- That incredible rushing cascade of dopamine is simply unrivalled in the stimulant class.. however it is physically and mentally taxing. If you let your body and mind rest for a month or two between hits, no problem.


Needless to say, these are just my opinions, no need for hostile disagreements. It's a real shame about marijuana though; I was really enjoying it up until the anxiety kicked in. I do think the anxiety thing is widely ignored and more prevalent than people realise.. the general feeling seems to be 'marijuana can do no wrong', which is overrating it.


----------



## debaser

Underrated: methadone. Gives me a long and energic high.


----------



## CaPoNe.

Overated: Coke, Alcohol, LSD, Benzos just make me pass out

Underated: Bupe, Kratom, Ketamine


----------



## wolverhamptonian

spork said:


> Which drugs do you think are overrated? Underrated? Please explain why you feel this way too.
> 
> I personally think that acid is overrated. There is unnecessary hype behind it and when I tried it, the experience was far from what I imagined. Don't get me wrong, I still do like acid.
> 
> I think that alcohol and marijuana are underrated. Just because they are widely accepted, many people don't even view them as drugs any more. When in fact, they are the most commonly abused drugs.



2 true well said about alcahol and weed bro


----------



## wolverhamptonian

i used 2 like Dihydrocodeine now i think its overated maybe because i have a tolerance 2 it now .But the odd thing is occasionaly i get i nice buzz of it still very strange i prefere codeine pills to be honest. As with alcahol its not overated its dangerously underated and like you say deemed not to be classed as a drug which is very much not the case.Dont get me wrong alcahol used in the right social situations can be a 1 but if abused ive seen so many peoples lives go down the toliet through it nearly my own bro


----------



## ColtDan

underated = decent mephedrone

overated = cannabis


----------



## schizoid

Overrated:
Alcohol 
Benzos
Cannabis - Don't get me wrong, it's a great high and it's extremely safe. However, I have never understood people who get high all day every day for non-medical reasons. Don't you get bored of it?
Inhalants (excluding nitrous)

Underrated:
4-Ho-DIPT, DPT, 2C-B, 2C-D


----------



## Cupkillerr

Over rated- coke, does nothing for me
ecstasy- i barely feel it
alchohol- why bother with hangovers ,bad desicions, and horrible taste when they are way better physchoactives?
Xanax- fun i'll admit but you cant remember the fun experience and often make dumb desicions
Underrated- oxy- it makes you feel GOOD and most people are too afraid of addiction
tramadol- hard to get addicted to, you feel good, can carry out all day to day activities, and improves athletic performance significantly ( at least for me )
hyrdocodone/vicodin- this drug is niceee. 
( yes, i have a thing for painkillers but dont get me wrong i love all drugs )


----------



## Issac Sinclair

> -Marijuana- anxiety amplifier


OMG this is true for me! I have to have a benzo before, even after it doesn't work as well. I smoke it for health reasons and if friends offer me it, yeah I'll take it, but still I have no idea why I am always so paranoid now. I called some mids good weed since I wasn't paranoid though haha.


----------



## Issac Sinclair

> -Marijuana- anxiety amplifier


OMG this is true for me! I have to have a benzo before, even after it doesn't work as well. I smoke it for health reasons and if friends offer me it, yeah I'll take it, but still I have no idea why I am always so paranoid now. I called some mids good weed since I wasn't paranoid though haha.


----------



## Tommyboy

Overrated: Coke.  I have honestly thrown it away before.  Another time I did it, I ended up taking some xanax right after to try to reverse its effects.  My mind thinks enough, it doesn't need something to make it more stimulated.

Underrated:  Valium.  I know a lot of people don't find benzos euphoric, but having a pill that can calm you down and help you sleep if you are feeling really anxious is great IMO.  Another benefit of it would be its help with other drug comedowns, withdrawals, and potentiation.

Edit: I listed valium instead of xanax because I think that xanax is more popular with this pill-popper generation.  Xanax is a pretty popular street drug these days, yet I only heard of a valium being around a few times.  After people get used to the fast and potent onset of xanax, most don't appretiate valium since it may not knock them an their arse right away.  Valium is more of an aquired taste for experienced benzo users, and seems to be preferred in the long run.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Tommyboy723 said:


> Overrated: Coke.  I have honestly thrown it away before.  Another time I did it, I ended up taking some xanax right after to try to reverse its effects.  My mind thinks enough, it doesn't need something to make it more stimulated.
> 
> Underrated:  Valium.  I know a lot of people don't find benzos euphoric, but having a pill that can calm you down and help you sleep if you are feeling really anxious is great IMO.  Another benefit of it would be its help with other drug comedowns, withdrawals, and potentiation.



HAH! i was about to post the exact same thing. Coke is so highly overrated. I am biased tho because i hate stims, but that is one drug i could care less about.

and i was going to say valium because i think for such an old drug it still has plenty of uses. Its a standard drug in all medic kits for seizure stuff and other rx'd uses, but off label its great for migraines. ive been getting migraine headaches for 20 years and valium is a great treatment. reduces light sensitivity, lets your brain relax so you can sleep it off rather than take another class of migraine medication.


----------



## Tommyboy

'medicine cabinet' said:


> HAH! i was about to post the exact same thing. Coke is so highly overrated. I am biased tho because i hate stims, but that is one drug i could care less about.
> 
> and i was going to say valium because i think for such an old drug it still has plenty of uses. Its a standard drug in all medic kits for seizure stuff and other rx'd uses, but off label its great for migraines. ive been getting migraine headaches for 20 years and valium is a great treatment. reduces light sensitivity, lets your brain relax so you can sleep it off rather than take another class of migraine medication.



Yup, it has many uses. "Diazepam is a core medicine in the World Health Organization's "Essential Drugs List", which is a list of minimum medical needs for a basic health care system.  Diazepam is used to treat a wide range of conditions and has been one of the most frequently prescribed medications in the world for the past 40 years." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diazepam)


----------



## verso

I'm going to say something that _a lot_ of people are probably going to disagree with, but...

... I think heroin is a bit overrated.

I imagined that trying heroin would be the best, most amazing feeling in the world, that I would be kissing unicorns and dancing with butterflies.

It's a good feeling, definitely, but it's not _that_ awesome. (shrugs) That's just my opinion, though...


----------



## Nederlander

Over Rated:
Alcohol (Maybe)

Under Rated:
Weed
Codeine
Nitrous
Ritalin
Hydrocodone


----------



## Lukasmed92

Overrated: alcohol, Xanax
Underrated: weed, opiates


----------



## Cambo

Overrated - Coke, Cannabis, MDMA (on this site haha, I love MDMA but it gets spoke about like its God himself)

Underrated - Meph (at times)


----------



## Issac Sinclair

Overrated: MDMA.

Underrated: 2CE


----------



## What was it?

Overrated:

alcohol, cocaine, benzos, ketamine, GHB, Nicotine, caffeine (addictive and not worth the buzz/risk)

Neutral:

MDMA, speed, psychedelics, weed (i think weed is friggin dangerous for people's brains though, albeit not that addictive)

Underrated:

Especially Heroin (highly addictive, but well worth the risk) and most strong opioids


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

What was it? said:


> Overrated:
> 
> alcohol, cocaine, benzos, ketamine, GHB, Nicotine, caffeine (addictive and not worth the buzz/risk)
> 
> Neutral:
> 
> MDMA, speed, psychedelics, weed (i think weed is friggin dangerous for people's brains though, albeit not that addictive)
> 
> Underrated:
> 
> Especially Heroin (highly addictive, but well worth the risk) and most strong opioids



Who the fuck underrates heroin? Any idea how many junkies we have on this site, and how preferred it is over other opiates? I don't know how anyone could call H underrated.


----------



## What was it?

verso said:


> I'm going to say something that _a lot_ of people are probably going to disagree with, but...
> 
> ... I think heroin is a bit overrated.
> 
> I imagined that trying heroin would be the best, most amazing feeling in the world, that I would be kissing unicorns and dancing with butterflies.
> 
> It's a good feeling, definitely, but it's not _that_ awesome. (shrugs) That's just my opinion, though...



The trick with heroin is to smoke a shit load at once (not chasing the dragon....you cant deliver enough that way) or IV. This is not exactly harm prevention, but to get that exstatic high with heroin, that massive initial rush, one unfortunately DOES have to push the boundaries and obviously risk OD. That;s how heroin works. (best thing to have somebody with a narcan next to you or to try it in front of a hospital ER until you know how much to take to 'get there') Heroin has by far the best rush in the world if you just get the dosing right. I agree smoking spots off a foil or snorting a bit will not feel excstatic but more like morphine - very nice body high.


----------



## What was it?

Never Knows Best said:


> Who the fuck underrates heroin? Any idea how many junkies we have on this site, and how preferred it is over other opiates? I don't know how anyone could call H underrated.



I mean generally speaking non-junkies/non-chippers don't seem to appreciate H or have any idea how amazing it is.

What I am trying to say is one cannot rave and glorify the H rush enough in my opinion, and people who have used should do so more. i find hence it is somewhat underrated or il'-treated.....now i'm just babbling garbage i think. For me H is by far tTHE best drug or feeling in my life. The other opiates dont even come close.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

I've only snorted it (my chasing technique was atrocious), and twice at that, and I can say heroin is the best thing I've ever felt in my life. The tar around here sucks and I'm always broke and have no connects. So I just think about it every day, it'd ruin me. The meth is cheap and plentiful though. (I have IV"d opiates though). I care less about a rush than a good nod, I just wanna feel like I'm in my lil' cocoon where everything is beautiful and perfect.

People give meth too bad a rap, says I. And GHB is def underrated, best GABAergic I've had yet.


----------



## Bryanm805

Overrated drugs:
- Methamphetamine: Its filthy, made with poison,  makes you feel like hell for a week, contributed to my dads death! and most of my family are meth hEads
-Cocaine: too expensive, and if i wanted to 15 minute high, I'd find other substances!
-Amphetamines- kill your braincells and is terrible for the body!
-Alcohol: I watched it kill my dad, tear apart my parents marriage, and It ruined my childhood, and now I suffer from PTSD because of it!
-BUPRENORPHINE- it is a terrible drug that almost caused me to OD, not to mention overpriced and very risky to mix other substances!
-Flexeril:It sucks, and caused me to overdose by taking 2 tablets with with valium. It nearly killed me!!!

UnderRated Drugs!

-Methadone: it saved my life, gets rid of  90% of my pain, keeps me sober, and no longer have cravings for Heroin!
-Norco: it keeps me from having breakthrough pain, when my methadone isn't at a therapeutic level!
-Marijuana-helps with spasticity!
-Soma: lifesaver with the fibromyalgia!
_Xanax:helps with panic disorder


----------



## verso

Yikes! This is probably a bad time for me to poke my head in now, after having read all of the heroin-related posts, but uh...

I think that heroin is _overrated._ Before trying heroin, I thought for sure that it would feel like running through fields of lavender, with butterflies kissing my face, and unicorns licking my nuts... you know, the unimaginable, unbeatable, orgasmic sensation that everyone talks about.

It's good, for sure, and dope _is_ my doc, but it wasn't what everyone made it out to be...


----------



## highhooked

I just want to add that i think drugs like methadone and suboxone are wayy underrated by many people. 

If i would have known about these miracle drugs i would have abused them first instead of other shit like opana oxy etc. 

If someone had no tolerance or even little tolerance these drugs will keep someone high for atleast 12 hours ha. And it feels GOOD too.


----------



## jlcb24

Overrated: alcohol, nicotine, methamphetamine (neurotoxicity is no joke), SSRI's (blunts the experience of a lot of good drugs), hydrocodone

Underrated: Benzos, MDPV, the 2C family


----------



## I NUK3D U

Overrated: Any form of cocaine other than IV / MXE 

Underrated: MDMA (simply based on how many people here list as overrated - clearly haven't tried decent MDMA) / Ketamine / 2cb (tried a biblical dose recently with surprising LSD-like effects)


----------



## Folley

Underrated: LSD, If everyone had to do acid one time in their life the world would be a different place
Overated: Coke, this aint the 80s anymore


----------



## EU4RIK

Overrated: Alcohol, tobacco, both drugs are in my opinion some of the worst drugs. Alcohols fun the night of, but slight memory loss and hangovers are awful and both are extremely harmful yet legal.
Underrated: Intranasal hydromorphone, everyone on here insists in IV dilaudid and that anything else is a waste but i disagree


----------



## TheTwighlight

Overrated:
- Heroin. It's good and all, but there are better opiates/opioids out there. It's NOT as good as most people say it is.
- Alcohol. Worst. Drug. Ever.
- Cocaine. Tied for Worst. Drug. Ever.

Neutral:
- Methamphetamine. Awesome in moderation (once or twice a year); incredible euphoria. Also extremely addictive, and neurotoxicity from amphetamine is no fucking joke. I was a bad methhead, and I still feel ''damaged'' 6 years later.
- Benzodiazepines. Useful at times, but also far too addictive. Paradoxically, if I take them with any regularity, my anxiety gets MUCH worse.

Underrated:
- Cannabis. Can't say enough good things about it!
- Lyrica/Neurontin. Both are excellent potentiators of benzos/opiates. Also good for pain, anxiety, and headaches (daily as a migraine preventative).
- LSD. Yes, I said LSD. The only drug that did nothing but change my life for the better.
- Suboxone. Or maybe I should say buprenorphine, b/c I hate the fact that they put naloxone in there. It has some nasty side effects. However, bupe itself is in the process of saving my life right now. Did I trade one addiction for another? Sure, but a manageable, affordable one that doesn't ''fuck me up'', per say. I can now live a decently 'normal' life, whatever that is.


----------



## Renz Envy

Overrated: Cocaine - Not as intense as I imagined.

Underrated: Cocaine - Blissful excitement, the rush and addiction is part of the fun. Makes me want to be a connoisseur of the fine coca-extract.


----------



## jlcb24

Renz Envy said:


> Overrated: Cocaine - Not as intense as I imagined.
> 
> Underrated: Cocaine - Blissful excitement, the rush and addiction is part of the fun. Makes me want to be a connoisseur of the fine coca-extract.



lol what!?


----------



## liveforthemoment

Soma is underrated, I agree.  Had quite a bit awhile ago and was doing 5-6 tabs at a time.  Friends say it just knocked them out, no fun.  For me, it gave me a good buzz, very chill. 

Coke is so overrated.  Maybe I just never had "good" stuff, but seriously, never really got anything off a lot of lines.

In the moment crack is the shit, but afterward I never wanna touch it again.  So crack is my over and underrated pick 

Abso-fucking-lutely man!  H is the best high in the world and the rush from IV is like heaven running through your bloodstream.  Nothing compares. Nothing.  And believe me, I try every damn day.


----------



## purple_cloud

For me, alcohol is way overrated...one night of heavy drinking and I've done stupid shit, I feel absolutely awful the next day, and I feel like it causes more harm than good in most situations.

I think marijuana is very underrated...my forum (CD) doesn't seem as "intense" as BL because we aren't talking about opiates, speed, or psychs, but cannabis is still a powerful drug, and many take it for granted or just find it as a "beginner" substance, which it can often evolve from.


----------



## StiMak

Overrated- 1-alch 2-weed
Underrated- 1-stims 2-dissociatives


----------



## Mystery Brew

Overrated: Marijuana for recreational use

Underrated: suboxone, marijuana (medical use), kratom

H, the transition from being sick to feeling well it probably the most reinforcing effect in this world.


----------



## laCster

overrated: alcohol and nicotine


----------



## misspharmacyashley

over-rated:
cocaine

under-rated:
opiates
shrooms


----------



## basstoodark

I definately agree with coke being overrated. It just happens to be extremely habit forming which may be causing the high ratings  
For me i think that alprazolam is overrated and clonazepam is underrated. Alprazolam is so short acting its rediculous. 
Also another underrated drug is dxm (dextromethorphan hBr) . Its a really deep drug especially when used properly. If you can get your hands on pure dxm from a vender I reccomend it (if you like dissociatives like K). Also reading the william white faq can make it even more enjoyable --> http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/faq/


----------



## Tommyboy

Tommyboy said:


> Overrated: Coke.  I have honestly thrown it away before.  Another time I did it, I ended up taking some xanax right after to try to reverse its effects.  My mind thinks enough, it doesn't need something to make it more stimulated.
> 
> Underrated:  Valium.  I know a lot of people don't find benzos euphoric, but having a pill that can calm you down and help you sleep if you are feeling really anxious is great IMO.  Another benefit of it would be its help with other drug comedowns, withdrawals, and potentiation.
> 
> Edit: I listed valium instead of xanax because I think that xanax is more popular with this pill-popper generation.  Xanax is a pretty popular street drug these days, yet I only heard of a valium being around a few times.  After people get used to the fast and potent onset of xanax, most don't appretiate valium since it may not knock them an their arse right away.  Valium is more of an aquired taste for experienced benzo users, and seems to be preferred in the long run.



I am going to add to my last that I posted back in February.

Overrated:  Morphine.  People mention it and automatically think it is the most intense opiate due to its use during operations, as well as the massive amount of addictions from soldiers.  It is possibly the least euphoric opiate for me.

Underrated:  Methadone and Suboxone.  These potent long-acting opiates are possibly the best value for your dollar.  They will keep you from being sick for a lot longer than the amount of another opiate you would get for the same price.  I really don't get how some heroin addicts will sell an amount of methadone that would keep them from being sick for a week, so that they could get enough heroin to get the high for a few hours, and keep the withdrawals away for a few more hours after that.  

I also think that adderall (d-amp/amp) is underrated.  I think that people think that meth is the end-all be-all of stimulants, and don't give prescription amps the credit they deserve.


----------



## Mystery Brew

Tommyboy said:


> I also think that adderall (d-amp/amp) is underrated.  I think that people think that meth is the end-all be-all of stimulants, and don't give prescription amps the credit they deserve.



The L-amp definatly puts the unnecessary edge to it. D-amp is amazing on the other hand (dexedrine)


----------



## Renz Envy

Tommyboy said:


> I also think that adderall (d-amp/amp) is underrated.  I think that people think that meth is the end-all be-all of stimulants, and don't give prescription amps the credit they deserve.



Forbidden fruit concept. Adderall is by far one of the most euphoric drugs I've tried to this day.


----------



## Carl_Sagan

*http://i.bluelight.ru/pi/24.gif*

*Overrated*
Benzos: As stated earlier, these serve well for coming down from stims or potentiating opiates but the appeal ends there for me. The potential for addiction and the horror of withdrawals make these not worth messing with unless you need them for a comedown imho.
Cigarettes: ...the buzz is literally just minor light-headedness, slight nausea, and VERY slight increase in energy. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a nice hand-rolled blend of turkish export every now and again but lets be frank: fags are all about conforming to an image. I guarantee that people who chain-smoke mass-produced pre-made cigs only actually enjoy 3 or 4 of the 30 cigs they smoke every day. Again, potential for addiction and lack of substantial high makes these overrated.
Marijuana: I understand that for many, this is a holy sacrament, but I feel that the counterculture attributes more to this drug than it actually deserves. I used to buy into to that and stay high 24/7, but as many people have expressed before me, it seems that after a year or two of smoking the cali tree high becomes predictable, anxiety-riddled, and just overall unimpressive. That being said, I still think that this is the most practical rec. drug and i usually smoke up before a jam sesh or before spinning out some beats. It also makes shitty mtv bearable when im bored.
Dissasociatives: Many like this class of drugs. I'm not going to knock em too much because i realize they just aren't my thing. I just don't understand how feeling completely disconnected from your body is fun.
*Correctly Rated*
Opiates: The simple fact that there is little to no bodyload (neurotoxicity, cardiotoxicity, etc) makes these phuckers great. A couple vics, percs or a phat line of oxy and any occasion becomes special. I feel that most educated drug users (the bl community) is quickly realizing the potential of these and therefore I no longer believe they are underrated like they once were. Thumbs up for putting me on cloud 9. Tolerance & potential for addiction are the only downfalls of this drug.
LSD: Everyone loves lucy. For good reason.
Psilocybin: Despite the slightly higher potential for a bad trip (in my experience) booms can be SO much more fulfilling than cid. I don't feel that these are necessarily underrated though.
*Underrated*
Absinthe: Lucid drunk is the tits yo. Try it.
Hookah: uni bitches love this, i use it to get girls into my room with a chill pretense. Also just good for hanging with friends and putting together some beats
Caffeine (tea, coffee, yerba mate): more euphoria than a cigarette, few adverse health affects, helps me get up for class and early morning rowing practice. Bringing a yerba brew to a morning class is a great convo starter. 
Pipe Tobacco: What a nice way to relax.


----------



## treezy z

overrated: coke. it's not that it's a bad high, but the price for that high is ridiculous. it's simply not good enough to pay a bunch of money for a few hours of the high,

benzos. some people love klonopins and bars, i don't get high on them really but if i eat one too many i tend to get arrested.

underated: dxm. one of the best drugs out there, people hate on it cuz: "you're drinking cough syrup to get high?"

suboxone. if you haven't done opiates in a while these provide great band for the buck.


----------



## crOOk

What was it? said:


> Heroin (highly addictive, but well worth the risk)


"Well worth the risk"?! I'll just try to discard your comment as unthoughtful babble expressed in a drug induced  state of acute mania. I don't know how long you've been into this, but I've had a good friend die off the stuff and I'm sure I'm not alone with that experience on bluelight. I'm saying, not only is recommending iv heroin to anyone (which I'd like to point out: you did) the exact opposite of what this site is about, but also it seems ignorant towards those who died and their families who shed tears over them. I think they'd strongly disagree to your statement and so will a lot of heroin users.

If anything is underrated about heroin then it's the intensity of desparation that it can induce in a user when he is without it.

I know I sound like a twat and there have probably been tons of other posts I could bitch about right now, but the propaganda machinery with heroin really seem to be working from both sides. The users are always glorifying it, the longer they've been at it, the more glorious they make the rush out to be. From my understanding, what we witness here is gradual reprogramming of your brain by the substance, there's probably a lot of better things for you out there, you just can't feel them anymore.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Renz Envy said:


> Forbidden fruit concept. Adderall is by far one of the most euphoric drugs I've tried to this day.




I wish I could say the same thing about Adderall, it did nothing for me except for high blood pressure & made me go to sleep after the 3rd or 4th time trying it.


----------



## TheLostBoys

crOOk said:


> "Well worth the risk"?! I'll just try to discard your comment as unthoughtful babble expressed in a drug induced  state of acute mania. I don't know how long you've been into this, but I've had a good friend die off the stuff and I'm sure I'm not alone with that experience on bluelight. I'm saying, not only is recommending iv heroin to anyone (which I'd like to point out: you did) the exact opposite of what this site is about, but also it seems ignorant towards those who died and their families who shed tears over them. I think they'd strongly disagree to your statement and so will a lot of heroin users.
> 
> If anything is underrated about heroin then it's the intensity of desparation that it can induce in a user when he is without it.
> 
> I know I sound like a twat and there have probably been tons of other posts I could bitch about right now, but the propaganda machinery with heroin really seem to be working from both sides. The users are always glorifying it, the longer they've been at it, the more glorious they make the rush out to be. From my understanding, what we witness here is gradual reprogramming of your brain by the substance, there's probably a lot of better things for you out there, you just can't feel them anymore.




Ive never done heroin so I dont know what to expect but I have drank alcohol for many years before quitting & everyone knows that alcohol & cigarettes kill more people every year than all other drugs combines. As far how much despair & tragedy heroin brings to communities & family's, so does alcohol & other drugs so I dont see why you are pointing out one drug, in this case it being heroin. 

Movies glamorize alcohol & cigarettes like theres no tomorrow so I just cant see how your argument can withstand.


----------



## verso

I don't think that heroin is worth trying at all. In fact, I tell everyone that I regret trying heroin even though I haven't yet developed a real serious problem.

It can go only one of two ways, really... you'll find a place for it in your life away and apart from all the more important things (family, friends, work...) and you'll use it both only occasionally and responsibly, _or,_ you'll develop a real serious habit that all but ruins your life entirely. So, that's one hell of a chance to take... and _that's_ why I regret every trying it in the first place. What could have been... *shudders*


----------



## purple_cloud

^ verso, would that apply to opiates in general? Because there certainly are ones I prefer to heroin.


----------



## Carl_Sagan

I'm going to have to agree with the above posters regarding H. Blowing the shit is one thing, but  to _recommend_ IV is going against the harm-reduction nature of this forum. I  have seen far too many friends destroy their lives after making the jump to the needle.


----------



## alquimista

SURE!!!!!I dont know in your country, but I do believe your drugs a piece of expensive and totally shit.Northern spain is famous for their  ability making speed.If you think 5 days without needing to sleep is good for your body you are totally fucked up.Come over and try real speed, not what you are talking about..damn!


----------



## BeckyLee

Overrated: COCAINE!!! Both hard and soft. Either way, you spend a TON of money for a BRIEF high which has who-knows-what-else in it. Plus, have any of you guys SEEN the nasty chemicals (and processing) used to make blow from the coca plant? Euw.

overrated 2: Less qualified on this one,  but IME OXYCODONE sucked ass! Maybe it was some sort of chemical reaction with the rx speed in my system, but it made me nervousy and on edge. NOT how one would expect any opiate to make them feel...right?

Underrated: NITROUS! Have any of you actually DONE a whippit while ROLLING while you are also being ORALLY pleasured?! Nuff said.

PS- overrated 3 is..... ALCOHOL! Makes people act belligerent, loud and obnoxious. It also makes you fat, girls. I do enjoy showing up to parties/bars sober, though, (once all other patrons are FUBAR), and playing "drunk whisperer" with them ....


----------



## Aether

Overrated: 
Alcohol. Compared to most drugs, it's quite unhealthy. It makes you dizzy, uncoordinated, obnoxious, and dumb. The social damage alcohol causes is terrible. I've had enjoyable times on alcohol before, but every time would have been better with a different drug.
Oxycodone. Sure, I feel good on it, but nowhere near as good as opioid users tell me I _should_ feel. If I want to just chill out, I don't need drugs for that. Maybe I just prefer a different sort of euphoria.

Underrated:
Kratom. I know this might sound weird, given my criticism of oxycodone, but I really enjoy kratom. I feel relaxed and energized, and love to socialize or engage in physical activity. Many people criticize it, but I think that's more so because they aren't attuned to the effects. Dosing and nausea also suck, but that can be an effective anti-habituation mechanism.


----------



## Midazle

Carl_Sagan said:


> *Overrated*
> Benzos: As stated earlier, these serve well for coming down from stims or potentiating opiates but the appeal ends there for me. The potential for addiction and the horror of withdrawals make these not worth messing with unless you need them for a comedown imho.


 Agreed. I take Klonopin for severe muscle tension (from a messed up disc in my neck, it is HELL) and anxiety so I can sleep. When you are having bad anxiety Benzo's are WONDER drugs and I think they have an amazing purpose in short term anxiety relief or long term if its like 1 klonopin at night (I take 1mg at night). But the withdrawal is hell, worse than opiates...my doctor stopped me cold turkey from Oxycodone because her partner at her practice thought I was drug seeking (I called this fool to pass a message and told him not to prescribe me anything), anyways I ended up with some pretty shitty withdrawal effects. I went to see my psychiatrist who I usually see for ADHD and she felt so bad and put me on 2.5mg of klonopin. No way in hell I am taking that much! I would rather be dependent on like 2 OC 40's a day and go cold turkey than come off a 2.5mg klonopin dependancy...I've heard the horror stories of xanax withdrawal and with klonopin given the half life it would seam to be on part with comparing Hydrocodone withdrawal to Methadone withdrawal.


Tommyboy said:


> I am going to add to my last that I posted back in February.
> 
> Overrated:  Morphine.  People mention it and automatically think it is the most intense opiate due to its use during operations, as well as the massive amount of addictions from soldiers.  It is possibly the least euphoric opiate for me.
> 
> Underrated:  Methadone and Suboxone.  These potent long-acting opiates are possibly the best value for your dollar.  They will keep you from being sick for a lot longer than the amount of another opiate you would get for the same price.  I really don't get how some heroin addicts will sell an amount of methadone that would keep them from being sick for a week, so that they could get enough heroin to get the high for a few hours, and keep the withdrawals away for a few more hours after that.
> 
> I also think that adderall (d-amp/amp) is underrated.  I think that people think that meth is the end-all be-all of stimulants, and don't give prescription amps the credit they deserve.


 Morphine I totally agree. No one sees it as a "fun" opiate around here though. I was curious about people's reactions when I mentioned I was on Morphine and Oxycodone on separate occasions and when I said Morphine everyone was like "Shit dude...you must be dying, thats some stronnnnggggg stuff"when in reality 10mg of oxy with a benzos is miles better for pain, at least for me.


treezy z said:


> overrated: coke. it's not that it's a bad high, but the price for that high is ridiculous. it's simply not good enough to pay a bunch of money for a few hours of the high,
> 
> benzos. some people love klonopins and bars, i don't get high on them really but if i eat one too many i tend to get arrested.
> 
> underated: dxm. one of the best drugs out there, people hate on it cuz: "you're drinking cough syrup to get high?"
> 
> suboxone. if you haven't done opiates in a while these provide great band for the buck.


I had a friend who was a DXM JUNKY! Haha he used it with alcohol to keep his tolerance down, me and him used to sit in class and I would talk about the crazy pharmacology of it and he would go try it lmao.



BeckyLee said:


> Overrated: COCAINE!!! Both hard and soft. Either way, you spend a TON of money for a BRIEF high which has who-knows-what-else in it. Plus, have any of you guys SEEN the nasty chemicals (and processing) used to make blow from the coca plant? Euw.
> 
> overrated 2: Less qualified on this one,  but IME OXYCODONE sucked ass! Maybe it was some sort of chemical reaction with the rx speed in my system, but it made me nervousy and on edge. NOT how one would expect any opiate to make them feel...right?
> 
> Underrated: NITROUS! Have any of you actually DONE a whippit while ROLLING while you are also being ORALLY pleasured?! Nuff said.
> 
> PS- overrated 3 is..... ALCOHOL! Makes people act belligerent, loud and obnoxious. It also makes you fat, girls. I do enjoy showing up to parties/bars sober, though, (once all other patrons are FUBAR), and playing "drunk whisperer" with them ....



Cocaine is totally overrated. I could see it as one of those one time things but yeah. Oxycodone is only overrated from OxyContin which has raped its reputation for everything legit and illicit. You say Percocet, a whole room screams "Oxycotton!!!!!!!!1111" like a bunch of 4 year olds who can't pronounce "Contin" to save there life (am I the only one who gets bothered by that?). Nitrous is underrated I agree, I never thought it would be common but I live near a big party campus and I keep hearing about these massive parties with like garbage trucks blocking off an area and everyone just fucked up on Nitrous, Ether, Coke, oxy, etc. I was so surprised...


----------



## laCster

overrated: sizzurp 

underrated: naproxen sodium (for pain)


----------



## SpiceHead

Overrated: Lean (sizzurp, drank). Just snuffing pills is better in every way.

Underrated: *Diphenhydramine* by far!!

Even many people who like OTC's (such as DXM) don't even know the recreational value of Benadryl. Then the ones who do usually think it's either a hardcore, dysphoric trip; or nothing at all. When in reality, it's the most versatile drug I've ever used.

I seriously think it should be measured in plateau's, like DXM is.


----------



## InhaleDeep

overrated: cocaine, alcohol, xtc pills (not mdma by itself, the pills), weed, benzos
underrated: i could say a few research chemicals, but the truth is i can't say they're being underrated seeing as nobody knows what the long-term usage effects might be so they could actually be dangerous.


----------



## Doug2113

*Overrated:*
*Cocaine:* Best shit I've had still took me 1/4g line to feel anything remotely euphoric; maybe it's because I did meth before I ever did a decent amount of cocaine, but I've never gotten much from this stuff.
*Alcohol:* need I say more?
*Benzos:* not really much of a high before getting to the point you're falling over every step you take/pass the fuck out/black the fuck out and go on a violent stealing/spending spree in which you smoke all your cigarettes and weed, spend all your money on fast food, rob walmart so hard that all that's left is the wal, and/or get into a fight with your dad which makes you feel like shit for the entire next year.
*Weed:* OMG, I KNOW! TIE ME UP AND THROW STONES AT ME! While it doesn't have many medical uses and doesn't have many adverse effects, NOT EVERYONE NEEDS THEIR OWN RX FOR IT! QUIT TELLING YOURSELF THAT! Marijuana makes me anxious now; it makes me paranoid; it makes me stupidly high anytime I smoke now; and it makes my muscular pain increase-weird, I know. It's just not the greatest drug in the world as it's viewed by every 15/16 year old who thinks their a bad ass for smoking it lmao.
*Ecstasy:* Yes, this is a bad ass drug, but it doesn't live up to the hype associated with it's name. It's a pretty dirty feeling high if you ask me-albeit it doesn't have the empathic effects, speed is much cleaner feeling; especially when it comes to the pressed pills you get. Molly is amazing, but it still has that dirty feel to it.

*Underrated:*
*Dextromethorphan HBr:* Yes, you do end up drinking cough syrup to trip out, but so do people trying to get their codeine high lmao. I haven't messed with it in near these doses in ages, but you take more than 480mg and it makes you trip the FUCK out.
*LSD:* Beloved by most, but it still doesn't get a good enough rep. There's no way in hell this drug could ever be correctly rated it's so good lmfao.
*Psilocybin:* I've NEVER had a bad trip on shrooms-EVER. I don't understand how people have bad trips on this (unless they just eat WAY too many-keep it around 1/4 zip (7g) or less at a time people lol). By far the _happiest_ trips I've ever had-oh how I miss you.
*Methamphetamines:* Meth has a REALLY bad reputation for being the devil. No, you're not gonna become a meth head first time you try it; No, you're teeth aren't gonna fall out the first time you try it; and No, the comedown isn't _as_ bad as people say it is as long as you keep eating and get the amount of sleep you need. That being said, it is highly addictive and caution should be made when doing this drug.
*Tobacco:* The reason I say this one is underrated is because (in America at least) all you hear is how bad it is for you, and how their a waste of money. I smoke cigarettes because I'm constantly stressed and anxious. This has been the one thing I could count on to put me in a better mood (even if only by slightly) when nothing else could. They're my fix-all. Granted I'll become stressed out when I don't have them because I'm addicted to them, they still help when times are down and I can always count on them to calm me down lmfao. (and I don't really give a shit about the "high" newbs get from them; I use them solely as a non-narcotic anxiolytic lol)

These are all the ones I could think of atm.


----------



## laCster

Tommyboy said:


> I am going to add to my last that I posted back in February.
> 
> Overrated:  Morphine.  People mention it and automatically think it is the most intense opiate due to its use during operations, as well as the massive amount of addictions from soldiers.  It is possibly the least euphoric opiate for me.
> 
> Underrated:  Methadone and Suboxone.  These potent long-acting opiates are possibly the best value for your dollar.  They will keep you from being sick for a lot longer than the amount of another opiate you would get for the same price.  I really don't get how some heroin addicts will sell an amount of methadone that would keep them from being sick for a week, so that they could get enough heroin to get the high for a few hours, and keep the withdrawals away for a few more hours after that.
> 
> I also think that adderall (d-amp/amp) is underrated.  I think that people think that meth is the end-all be-all of stimulants, and don't give prescription amps the credit they deserve.



this man speaks the truth. adderall, suboxone, and methadone are all powerful psychoactive substances which i enjoy :D


----------



## 0183

overrated: Benzos!!!!!


----------



## Well Arranged Dust

Great thread, lots of good opinions.

Overrated:
Tobacco 
Alcohol
Cocaine
Pharmaceuticals 

Underrated:
Research Chemicals
Marijuana Products: Good edibles, tinctures, hashish


----------



## botfly

Overrated: aMT and Cannabis. aMT just a glorified piperazine high and cannabis although I love the taste, the high is depressing to me.

Underrated: Alcohol. Among drug boards anyway. Love to unwind with a beer after work. I find it can have different effects depending on mood, lets thoughts flow more easily. It can make you introspective like cannabis but in a positive way as long as you don't over do it. It relaxes you. Can make you want to party or can help to sleep.


----------



## charcoal

Overrated - alcohol

goddamn I do not understand the "fun" in getting blackout-punch-eachother-and-puke drunk on a regular basis, let alone once. 

Though I dated two alcoholics so I might be bitter.


----------



## Feste

You can get drunk without getting blackout drunk, charcoal. 

_Overrated:_
Cocaine
The 2c family
Methamphet / amphet
Benzos
The JWH / CP synthetic cannaboids

_Underrated:_
Pregabalin
PCP analogues


----------



## TheTwighlight

Feste said:


> _Underrated:_
> Pregabalin






Damn straight.


----------



## DumbPenguin

Overrated:
- Xanax, specifically Xanax.  People need to stop abusing Xanax or else people with anxiety will ONLY be able to get shitty ssris that make your brain feel as though it were melting while simultaneously being plugged into an electric socket.  Xanax is a wonderful anti-anxiety medication but it way overrated as a recreational downer.
- Shitty Alcohol - Natty, PBR, Everclear, most light domestic beers; High quality alcohol is correctly rated in my opinion.

Underrated:
- Hydrocodone - I've had way better highs from hydro than any other pharmaceutical opioid.  Don't know why but hydrocodone just rubs me the right way. It's overshadowed by Oxy, but Hydro deserves way more credit.
- Valium, my DOC.  Hit the market in 1963, still used for many things today.  Best feeling benzo, most helpful benzo for me personally.
- Seroquel - Yes, I'll say it, Seroquel.  Way underrated because if you ever just need a break from life (one of the reasons for taking any drug, right?), you can take Seroquel.  I took 100mg a little bit ago and I'm about to go to sleep despite the fact that I was wide awake ten minutes ago.


----------



## littlepenguin

I know that something similar to this following statement has been said earlier, but I have to say it again in my own version...

I truly can't believe the ammount of people that say cocaine is overrated.  I fucking adore cocaine.  I've had terrible blow, and blow that would blow your freaking mind.  Luckily, I've found a hookup that is very close to the 'blow your freaking mind' category.  In respect of the rules, I can't quote prices on here, and I'm not sure if it's appropriate to say an amount, but a teen (1.75g) will last me like 4 sessions of usage (a session of usage for me being an evening of partying, like 8-10 or more hours).  It's so good, you barely need any to sustain a high.  Get a few people together doing it, and you'll have one HELL of a party.  Constant euphoria, chatter, thirst, and chain smoking   Love it.


----------



## Doug2113

Ice>Coke lol...

edit: stonger, longer lasting high vs. snorting shit ALL night long, every hour or so...


----------



## LOGan1314

i don't understand how methamphetamine could EVER be overrated, must have gotten bad shit

OVERRATED- COCAINE, crack, smoking heroin off of foil, mushrooms
UNDERRATED- Marijuana, good quality MDMA, MDPV, Mephedrone


----------



## Doug2113

LOGan1314 said:


> i don't understand how methamphetamine could EVER be overrated, must have gotten bad shit



Or they don't know how to hit the dope pipe


----------



## Coolwhip

Aether said:


> Overrated:
> Alcohol. Compared to most drugs, it's quite unhealthy. It makes you dizzy, uncoordinated, obnoxious, and dumb. The social damage alcohol causes is terrible. I've had enjoyable times on alcohol before, but every time would have been better with a different drug.
> Oxycodone. Sure, I feel good on it, but nowhere near as good as opioid users tell me I _should_ feel. If I want to just chill out, I don't need drugs for that. Maybe I just prefer a different sort of euphoria.
> 
> Underrated:
> Kratom. I know this might sound weird, given my criticism of oxycodone, but I really enjoy kratom. I feel relaxed and energized, and love to socialize or engage in physical activity. Many people criticize it, but I think that's more so because they aren't attuned to the effects. Dosing and nausea also suck, but that can be an effective anti-habituation mechanism.



That IS very strange, a low dose of oxycodone should feel similar to kratom, especially to someone without much experience with either. I've found when sharing oxy with people who hadn't ever really done it before that 75% of the time it went one of two ways, depending on dose, they complain that they don't feel it or they get sick. And 25% of the time it works well. Snorting it always made them notice it more but also made them sick more often even with low doses, and depending on their own temperment that would either kill it for them or they would quickly recover. I don't think oxy is THAT great even though it is mostly what I use, but it works well, is easy to use, offers some rush, and is widely available. But even if you have a high natural tolerance, without having a habit, with the right dose you should either be glowing in bliss or throwing up and not enjoying it. Even if you don't get euphoria from it you shouldn't be coampletely immune to the effects. I'd say try eating some on an empty stomach then 30 minutes in snort some(if you are getting roxies), and if you aren't where you want to be wait an hour and eat some more. I don't often snort mine anymore because it is kind of wasting them, but if you are non-tolerant it is worth it, plus it is easier to titrate your dosage, no wondering if you have peaked yet.

If you aren't getting roxies and are getting percs then do a CWE, even if you are getting a low tylenol formulation I still say do a CWE it hits you so much better.

The opiate high has levels.


----------



## Feste

LOGan1314 said:


> i don't understand how methamphetamine could EVER be overrated, must have gotten bad shit





Doug2113 said:


> Or they don't know how to hit the dope pipe



That or people, you know, have different tastes & wants from their drugs than you. 8)


----------



## Doug2113

I really don't see it get overrated by ANYONE really lmao...in fact...a bunch of what I hear is "ew, that stuff is nasty. it makes your teeth fall out and you look like a vampire."


----------



## LOGan1314

^^if you do it like everday lol. When i was living in Phoenix AZ i swear the shit felt like pure MDMA with a clear head for like 12 hours plus. BUT, then i moved to OREGON, and the shit here is fucking HORRIBLE. I swear it has so much to do with the quality it can vary so widely.

@Feste- you are totally right bro. If someone doesn't like stimulants, they won't like meth for sure. But if you are looking for a STIMULANT and you find GOOD QUALITY speed, it can't be overrated.


----------



## THC2LSD

Overratedercocet(roxy30s are good), Vicodin, codeine(if I was a rich rapper, I'd get something better), clonazepam, alcohol, shrooms(acids way better),meth, adderall;Still like all of them
Underrated:lorazepam, temazepam(nobody in america even know about it), flunitrazepam(the best benzo imo,yet people think it's for date rape only), PCP, liquid/ir morphine, buprenorphine, methadone, dexedrine(my favorite pharm, everyone wants adderall), methylphenidate, pure cocaine(on bluelight, imo it's one of the most intense, euphoric highs)


----------



## LOGan1314

^^I would fucking LOVE to try pure cocaine, unfortunately all the shit in my state is cut to SHIT


----------



## realxsalo

*Overated:*
Clonazepam (Shitty downer)
Cannabis (Boring)
Crack (Good, but not big deal)

Underated:
Buprenorphine (Very special opiate)
Zolpidem (Fun intoxicant with slighty euphoric effects, also the best for insomnia)


----------



## MusicGuy

Overrated:
Cocaine (I've had fresh, fluffy, shiny, beautiful fish scale.. in my opinion Coke doesn't have shit on other stimulants, at all)

LSD (It's underated as well, but people think when you take one tab the whole world is going to turn into cartoon land and you're going to see purple elephants... no.)

Xanax (You get sleepy and relaxed, then you don't remember anything.  Wonderful for come downs and occasional combination with a shot of vodka or a beer but other than that the high can blow right over you because it's so weak unless you go high dose.)

All other psychedelics (No, you aren't going to meet Mickey Mouse if you take one mushroom/hit of acid/10mg of 2c-i.. ect)

Crack Cocaine (This stuff feels like nitrous, lasts like 20 minutes, not even worth it..)

Weed/Other Cannaboids (I was a habitual Weed/Spice smokers for years.. I never really got anything out of it other than the first few highs.  After that it was straight paranoia.)

Drugs (Drugs are over-rated, and they're bad.  M'kay kids?)

Underated:
LSD/Psychedelics (It changes your life, these are not drugs to be taken lightly.)

DXM (No, this isn't a kiddie drug.  Under the right set and setting it's beautiful and can teach you quite a bit)

Adderall (I can honestly put this up there with meth.  L-/D-amphetamine are NOT toys.  This was my DOC for years.)

Codeine (It may be the shit tier of opiates but don't underestimate it's power in larger doses.  It'll never be heroin, oxycodone, or any other opiates of that nature.  But it's def worth your time to experiment with)

2C-E (In large/heroic doses this is one of the most amazing drugs out there.  It deserves to be in the same class as LSD, Mushrooms, ect)

Diphydramamine (Although it may be dsyphoric and have a whole slew of other negative symptoms, many things can still be learned from it.  That being said I don't recommend anyone go out and down a half gram of Benedryl, know your shit and be prepared for it.)

THIS IS NOT A DRUG.. but deserves to be noted

Addiction is over-rated by the general public!  If you do one line of coke you're not gonna suddenly be stealing form all your family members trying to get cash for your next bag.  A joint is not gonna make you wanna do heroin!  Jesus christ people.


----------



## MusicGuy

LOGan1314 said:


> ^^I would fucking LOVE to try pure cocaine, unfortunately all the shit in my state is cut to SHIT



A quick google search will teach you how to purify cut coke.  You should give it a try, but pure coke is once again.. over-rated.


----------



## Sappy_6794

Kratom is way underrated


----------



## Steveywonder

Overrated - Coke, IV Heroin
Underrated - Umm...I'm not sure really. My past self would say DXM because at one point I thought it was awesome but not anymore. Still underrated non the less.


----------



## verso

You know what? I think that tramadol is underrated.

I've used more serious opiates, all of them, really... oxycodone, oxymorphone, hydrocodone, diacetylmorphine (heroin), and I just assumed that tramadol would do nothing at all for me. It's actually a different feeling, and not a bad feeling, either. It's like taking an anti-depressant that works immediately; I imagine that tramadol's SNRI properties have something to do with it.

It's not something that I would go looking for when other, more serious opiates, are so readily available; but when tramadol's around, yeah, I certainly wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## DexterMeth

Steveywonder said:


> Overrated - Coke, IV Heroin
> Underrated - Umm...I'm not sure really. My past self would say DXM because at one point I thought it was awesome but not anymore. Still underrated non the less.


 

time for black peez that can spell above your fag.


----------



## Doug2113

verso said:


> You know what? I think that tramadol is underrated.
> 
> I've used more serious opiates, all of them, really... oxycodone, oxymorphone, hydrocodone, diacetylmorphine (heroin), and I just assumed that tramadol would do nothing at all for me. It's actually a different feeling, and not a bad feeling, either. It's like taking an anti-depressant that works immediately; I imagine that tramadol's SNRI properties have something to do with it.
> 
> It's not something that I would go looking for when other, more serious opiates, are so readily available; but when tramadol's around, yeah, I certainly wouldn't pass it up.



That's why when people scoff at my Rx of it, I just say it's better than tylenol...

I don't really hate it, but it pisses me off because I take 8+ of them/day and am still in considerable pain, but once again...its better than taking _just_ OTC pain meds (which I still take _with_ my Rx meds).


----------



## ErgicMergic

Overrated: Coke, Alcohol, Xanax, Caffeine, Codeine/Promethazine cough syrup (1 ounce is only as strong as 10mg hydrocodone)

Neutral: Meth/Adderall, Cannabis (some overrate it, some underrate; I think if you can handle the side effects and the mental clouding, it's one of the most amazing drug experiences ever, and one that you can do multiple times a day without really building too high of a tolerance, unlike opiates lol. i didn't know how amazing weed was until I tried pharms)

Underrated: Kratom, LSD (some people are scared of doing LSD but they're ok with shrooms? lol. LSD is so predictable), Tramadol (for ones with the the right CYP2D6 enzymes to process this, it's a different experience, all day pain relief and intoxication from O-Des metabolite)


----------



## euphoricc

overrated-coke,crack,caffeine,tobacco                      underrated-kratom,weed,bluelotus,xanax,morph,heroin,.oxy xtc,o and sex with a sexy milf...........lol


----------



## ilvae

Overrated: Heroin

I tried it a few times intravenously, but it never did give me the same amazing high meth did with the same method. I tried chasing the dragon to, didn't really fancy it. Guess I'm not really an opiate person...


----------



## ilvae

DumbPenguin said:


> Overrated:
> - Xanax, specifically Xanax.  People need to stop abusing Xanax or else people with anxiety will ONLY be able to get shitty ssris that make your brain feel as though it were melting while simultaneously being plugged into an electric socket.  Xanax is a wonderful anti-anxiety medication but it way overrated as a recreational downer.
> - Shitty Alcohol - Natty, PBR, Everclear, most light domestic beers; High quality alcohol is correctly rated in my opinion.
> 
> Underrated:
> - Hydrocodone - I've had way better highs from hydro than any other pharmaceutical opioid.  Don't know why but hydrocodone just rubs me the right way. It's overshadowed by Oxy, but Hydro deserves way more credit.
> - Valium, my DOC.  Hit the market in 1963, still used for many things today.  Best feeling benzo, most helpful benzo for me personally.
> - Seroquel - Yes, I'll say it, Seroquel.  Way underrated because if you ever just need a break from life (one of the reasons for taking any drug, right?), you can take Seroquel.  I took 100mg a little bit ago and I'm about to go to sleep despite the fact that I was wide awake ten minutes ago.



1. I prefer nimetazepam over valium. But it seems like it's only available in Asia or something?
2. Seroquel - good for sleep, but nada for recreational use. Gives me funny dreams though
3. Xanax - I take it for anxiety. Tried it recreationally a few times, once with alcohol and it gave me amnesia and drowsiness. Don't exactly recommend it.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

ErgicMergic said:


> Overrated: Coke, Alcohol, Xanax, Caffeine, Codeine/Promethazine cough syrup (1 ounce is only as strong as 10mg hydrocodone)
> 
> Underrated: Kratom, LSD (some people are scared of doing LSD but they're ok with shrooms? lol. LSD is so predictable)



I don't think you're taking enough acid if you believe is it predictable.  just kidding around of course, I have a book that basically delves into the authors personal therapy with the chemical. He worked through life problems with and found 4 recurring themes in his experiences. I haven't read too much of it, I'm so bad at procrastinating but yeah, I felt that it was interesting that he said that.

I think that psychedelics are the most important class of substances to the everyday person. I certainly feel that opiates/benzos are important to people that need them but not everyone needs them. Of course not everyone can handle psychedelics either but I just hold psychedelics in high regard.

I'm kinda starting to think pot is overrated, more so when it is abused in the sense that I know a bunch of people that I use to chill with until I got in trouble, couldn't smoke and had to move. They just vegetate and watch television and play videogames all day instead of actual enjoying life, taking up hobbies, socializing, putting effort into bettering themselves.

I just think that it lends itself to wasting a lot of time. I'm not saying it doesn't have its place, and when I can smoke, I will. My experiences with it led me to believe that it is a drug like any other that needs to be used responsibly-not as a way of life.


----------



## StrutterGear

I wouldn't say weed is overrated, but I just dont like being stoned. I'll have the occasional eigth like every 6 months, I just dont 'get it'. Maybe it's cause I never took it when I was young, that shit just makes me ill. The odd biff when you're fucked on MD is nice, if it's nice stuff anyway.

Underrated, I would of said ketamine until recently. It's all gone dry and the shit is cut to hell, not had a nice bit in ages. 

Overhyped - Acid. It just isnt what the movies say it is. I do luurrrvv it though.


----------



## hightimes223

Look everyone has their own personal experience with drugs. The ones I've used go like this.

Under- rated
Acid (misunderstood dif. than you think itd be)
Weed (smoke enough of it youll be wondering why the monsters tounge is purple)
amphetamines (essentially 'soma' from brave new world book)
klonopin/xanax (one small dose can fcck you up big omg)

Over-rated
alcohol 
vicodin/hydro/pain meds
exxxstasy


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

all u people that say cocaine is over rated ,if u only knew what real cocaine felt like...shakes head ,and i really dont like to be stimulated by stims ive always liked "downers" but i fucking was just simply blown away by how good i felt ...did i mention how easy it was to go to sleep was amazing


----------



## Gutterballz

*Over/Under Rated*

Overrated:

Marijuana - I know, I know. But as someone who graduated from Humboldt St Univ. in the Emerald Triangle NorCal, IMO its become a whole different type of psychoactive. It seems to me that some things should have just been left alone and not made to be so "kick in the balls" strong.

Alcohol- From what I've experienced/witnessed, the party stops with this well before the drinker has any idea. I'm O.K. with people thinking drugs are bad. If abused, yes they are, but I don't see any Heroin commercials during the Super Bowl. Also, it's the ONLY thing that I have ever endulged in that makes me feel like total s--t the next day. 1st time or 50yr. Alcoholoic, you still feel like ass.

LSD  - I had to put some thought into this because I have ingested Massive doses at a time and I've done the 1-2 hit ata time deal. It could be both over AND under rated IMHO. The only thing I noticed with each was having to constantly keep the mind focused On having a good time or else you might be in trouble. Setting VERY inportant with this substance as well as the company you keep. When I thumb-printed some crystal LSD-25,(approx 150-250 hit equivalent) Believe me, support and surroundings were crucial!!

Underrated

MDMA - If you are knocking this drug, I would seriously look into the quality of the E that is giving you a negative impression. I have NEVER had a bad trip, never got mad, upset, or in any way felt let down. (Except for when the dosage was less than expected, not drugs fault!) I rarely take MDMA with any other substance, except for some pot. It is the combo of MDMA and all of these new, untested RC's taken together that is giving it a bed rap.

N2O - What can I say? I fucking love Laughing Gas!! Fairly benign substance when used in moderation too.

Most other Hallucinogens - I've had good trips and very bad trips, but I came out of all of them knowing a  little more about myself.

Last but certainly not Least....

Cocaine(IV Method) - Let me hear of someone who has done a Roaring Train, Bell Ringing, shot of YaYo and not compared that shit to sex. I say it's like shooting MDMA, hitting Nitrous, and an orgasm all at the same time. It also comes without the coke smokers peep hole issues! Do a good on, and you wont need another for a while


----------



## Gutterballz

Slam it, and you"ll never be the same again! Be Careful, Trust me...


----------



## TheTwighlight

SplatChrome said:


> Tramadol -  People try to put it down even when they've been surprised by the high they got off it once they've come down from the drug.  They may have admitted it was as legit as say oxy or hydro while on it, but off it they will go on and on about how it isn't a true opioid and doesn't get them really high.  I understand when you've developed a opioid tolerance it becoming worthless, but for the avg recreational non-regular opioid user (one that doesn't need more than a roxy to get high for example) it can be a fantastic drug with a long duration.  I used to enjoy it as much as heroin when my tolerance was lower.  I could take 300 mg and be nodding out like a fool if I wanted to, but at the same time get work done if I needed to focus.  I've even chosen a tramadol script over a hydro script (It had a fantastic high and the amount of pills they give you relative to the amount of times you could get high with the same opioid tolerance, tramadol won).



I totally agree. I've been on tramadol for 4 years now; it is one of my favorite opioids along with oxycodone & buprenorphine. I cannot speak the virtues of the almighty tramadol enough. I am a *beast* at work on the shit. It helps me get anything done. It works also as an antidepressant (of course). It's like 3 drugs rolled into one! It's speedy, an antidepressant, and a great opioid as well (for me). I hear that only a very small percentage of people get the effects that I do from it. I am quite pleased to be a part of that bracket!


----------



## valorin

killarava2day said:


> Yup, coke is THE most overrated drug there is...


 Can't agree more, especially if you're not in the US or Europe.


----------



## shady4091

Over-rated: Crack

Under-rated: LSA


----------



## shishigami

Overrated:
Cocaine (amphetamines are pretty nice though)
Weed (not by everyone but some people worship this and there's no real reason too)
Alcohol (there are so many better drugs, I'd prefer weed, any opiate, some MXE) 

Underrated
Methylone (just because it isn't _exactly_ like MDMA doesn't mean it's a bad drug)
Nitrous (too many people are scared of it)


----------



## dimensiontripping

Overrated: 

Cannabis 
Hydrocodone
"Molly" 
2C-B 
Ketamine

Underrated:

Methylone
LSD
DOC
Mephedrone 
DMT


----------



## realxsalo

Overated:
Cannabis
Cocaine
Alcohol
MDMA

Underated:
Ketamine
Oxymorphone
Methaqualone
Wellconal


----------



## cilous

Overrated:
Cocaine-I live in cocaine-crack land, so it's not a problem  with purity 
Alcohol
LSD
Salvia
midazolam
 Dilaudid-too short half life, just makes you want to take more 
underated:
Soma
Tramadol
Gabapentin-as a medicine /combo is great


----------



## ColtDan

Overrated: Cannabis

Underrated: MXE and Ketamine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Overrated:  MDPV, 4-MMC, Ethanol, Tobacco

Underrated:  Cannabinoids/Cannabis.  I have to say that until you've tried a proper cannabis experience, you shouldn't knock it.  Some people are more or less sensitive to smoking cannabis, eating cannabis, and vaporizing cannabis.  All three methods are very unique in themselves, with the oral ROA being the one that widely varies the most.  Some people would eat 10% or less of the amount I would eat to attain perfect effects that can always be kicked up a notch by smoking one bowl.  Some people find the oral ROA very unforgiving if you eat too much however, as 11-OH-THC is more psychedelic than THC in itself (to most users who have had excellent experiences eating cannabis).  

Also, strains work very uniquely from person to person.  A lot of the strains I like are widely liked by other people, other ones I'm almost shocked will sit on the same shelves I buy from much longer than I am used to seeing it.  Some great strains have been around for over a month, even gone on special, and I'm at a loss as to why I'm the only person who seemingly likes it as much.  It's a big plus to have so much strain variety so you can figure out exactly what you want.  

And yet further are extracts and the many ways to consume them; this is the main difference - many people haven't tried a ti-curve with some proper wax/hash/full melt.  You're missing out if you don't get to try all of these methods and figure out what you like the best.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

HYDRO_CHRONIC said:


> all u people that say cocaine is over rated ,if u only knew what real cocaine felt like...shakes head ,and i really dont like to be stimulated by stims ive always liked "downers" but i fucking was just simply blown away by how good i felt ...did i mention how easy it was to go to sleep was amazing


Theres a lot of things people are listing as overrated that I think dont belong. On this note I agree. I love Good coke. good blow that makes you wanna shit after a Singleline and get an incredible head rush and numbness. good coke can make some purge after 1 boot. The headrush from good blow is def not overrated. shitty coke is overrated.

Overrated Is all these research chemicals

underrated / overrated

well all drugs rank somewhere in my book So I wanna say theres no overrated or underrated drug. all drugsare good for certain scenarios ----  except rc's I find that shit stupid. Trippy rc's are ok and shit like mxe but all these lame amphetamine alternatives, caths, beta ketones, all the mdpv/methlone replacements just suck ass


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

overrated: oxycodone
underrated: d-amphetamine, methamphetamine


----------



## MissMalena

Okay before u go crazy on my ass just know that im basing my opinion on the praise these drugs get compared to how pleasure-able they can be.

Overrated:

Alcohol - to me, the least interesting drug there is, too many people get hurt over it. Not trying to hate but IMO compared to everything else out there it's like rice.

Weed - weed is fun, I like it, i used to smoke it every day, but the way it's glamourized/worshiped/obsessed over is a little much..

Underrated:

Coke - def doesn't get praise. most people think its dumb and a waste of money, I personally have never felt more pleasure (except for crack, but that's like coke's evil twin, it feels too good) seriously tho stop hatin' on coke.

LSD - I can't even count how many horror stories ive heard of never ending trips, going insane and holes in ur brain. Or of seeing flying elephants. and those are the people who usually have unsatisfying trips or wig out. It's all about ur mindset and if u can handle it, it's good, real good, I literally can't stop myself from smiling when I think about it :D


----------



## TheLostBoys

Over rated: Coke, Alcohol, Cigarettes, Oxycodone



Under rated: Hydrocodone, Tramadol, Soma, Morphine, LSD, Valium


----------



## ColtDan

MissMalena said:


> Weed - weed is fun, I like it, i used to smoke it every day, but the way it's glamourized/worshiped/obsessed over is a little much..



agreed, dont see why certain rappers always bang on about it, etc, its good but its nothing special


----------



## crOOk

underrated: pot

the taste spectrum is unique. wine, coffee, green tea, cheese, pot, whiskey...

cant add coke to that list now, can you? 

And as captivating as pot may be, it's soooo benevolent compared to how fucked up it can get you.


----------



## Znegative

Overrated:
Diazepam
Methadone
Marijuana
Oxycodone
Fentanyl

Underrated:
Buprenorphine 
gabapentin
IV cocaine

Just want to say, that I actually don't like gabapentin for its buzz, but more for its ability as an incredible aide for withdrawal. I also think buprenorphine is underrated, because the way it is usually prescribed, in mega dosages, does make for a shitty effect. But low dose bupe is really great, and it is both stimulating and calming for me.

And I listed methadone as overrated, because I think a lot of people who have never been on maintenance, think that it's just as good as heroin, cause they got fucked up off of it a few times. Methadone can give a pretty good buzz, but it always takes a pretty large dosage to achieve a high that is euphoric as heroin, and it's also pretty dangerous due to the long half life. And in terms of maintenance it didn't help me anymore with cravings than suboxone, the only difference was that I had to go to a clinic five days a week to get dosed.

And for oxy, I feel that it is overrated, because IMO, it really has little benefit over heroin, asides from the fact that you get pretty consistent dosing, 80mg is always 80mg. But other than that I find it no better than hydrocodone as far as euphoria goes, and it hardly gives any rush when injected.


----------



## e-z_touch

I'll contradict myself and say MDMA is the most overrated right next there with coke.  Only time i ever enjoy MDMA is when I IV and that's not the social standard, that's why i'd say it's the most overrated along with cocaine, which is a bunch of money for a good rush followed by anxiety and depression.

Underrated:
Marijuana and opiates, real mixed views on opiates.


----------



## psytaco

I have to say cocaine, without a doubt is the most overrated drug. I was in South America for a while had easy access to very cheap and very pure cocaine. Even then the buzz isnt phenomenal, you spend the whole night craving it, it doesnt stimulate dancing, and on binges the comedowns are the worst I have had (I seriously though I was going to die a few times). Despite this, it is addictive as all hell, and I did it far too much.

Underrated; DMT. for such a powerful and amazing drug, it isnt well known.


----------



## GBM

Over-rated: The MDxx drugs. I never really found MDMA or anything THAT fantastic.

Under-rated: Amp Rx pills. Most people I know are just like "fuck that why would I take adderall when I can just take coke intead" well because adderall gets you wired off your ass for 8 hours not 30 minutes thats why.


----------



## Znegative

I feel like with coke, you really have to specify how you're administering it, because in my mind coke is like three different drugs. There's insufflated coke, there's iv coke, and then there is freebase coke. Iv and free base are more similar but theyre still different.

When insufflated I think cocaine is WAY over rated, and I would prefer amphetamine any day over it. Iv coke though is so much different, its almost psychedelic IMO. I've shot quite a few stims, some with pretty good rushes too, but nothing as crazy as the IV cocaine experience. The way I see it, cocaine in general makes for a shit study aide. I've tried drawing and writing while high, but I just get too antsy. The only way I can enjoy is sort of by sitting back and just riding with it


----------



## GBM

Znegative said:


> I feel like with coke, you really have to specify how you're administering it, because in my mind coke is like three different drugs. There's insufflated coke, there's iv coke, and then there is freebase coke. Iv and free base are more similar but theyre still different.
> 
> When insufflated I think cocaine is WAY over rated, and I would prefer amphetamine any day over it. Iv coke though is so much different, its almost psychedelic IMO. I've shot quite a few stims, some with pretty good rushes too, but nothing as crazy as the IV cocaine experience. The way I see it, cocaine in general makes for a shit study aide. I've tried drawing and writing while high, but I just get too antsy. The only way I can enjoy is sort of by sitting back and just riding with it



I have no experience with IV coke, but I do with the other 2. I agree that snorting coke and smoking freebase coke are WAAAYY different. With snorting I get wired off my balls and I feel amazing, but its such a chilled type of wired. Love to sit back have a cigrit and listen to the tunes. Smoking it tho, the instant I exhale its "HOLY SHIT I AM JESUS CHRIST I CAN DO ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING RIGHT FUCKING NOW!"

I prefer taking lines over smoking though, its way less jonesy and freebase makes me feel, for lack of a better term, _too_ cracked out. But at the same time, I can't sleep after a night of lines, but I can literally pass the fuck out and sleep for 12 hours approx 20 minutes after taking a hit of rock.


----------



## AlphaOdure

*Overrated*
Benzodiazepines 
lacking euphoria; highly amnesiac.
Cocaine (and to a lesser degree other stimulants)
expensive; high anxiolysis; lacking any intoxicating effect other than immediate mood-improvement.
Alcohol
Short duration of action; physical side effects.

*Underrated*
Intermediate Barbiturates (Particularly Butalbital -- doses around 1500 mg daily)
less amnesia than benzodiazepines; more anxiolytic effects without highly somatic effects
Carisoprodol (Soma)
More euphoric than benzodiazepines; causes more disinhibition with less side effects than ethanol.
8750 mg daily maximum dose; deteriorating cognitive skills above this dose, even in between intoxication.
Buprenorphine
In doses <4mg: causes similar euphoria without reinforcing / addict seeking behavior with full opioid agonists
(note: i've been on 4 mg of suboxone however for roughly 5 years)


----------



## pbuilder

prayersfor.rain said:


> Overrated - coke, meth, ecstasy (I haven't tried much else besides pot, booze & nicotine)
> 
> Coke gives me anxiety. (so does coffee & caffeinated sodas)
> 
> Meth - I don't get any high whatsoever. I don't feel like I'm on anything. I'm just awake. For a long time. I really can't figure out what to do with all that time.  It's freaking boring, being awake for so long.
> 
> Ecstasy - All I wanna do is curl into a ball and be warm, grind my teeth and chain smoke menthols for about 2 hours. I have no clue how my friends eat those pills and "go to the bar".  I don't even move really.



sounds to me like you've only been sold pure pseudo or ephrine as "meth". So people do rip people off with sh*t like that.


----------



## ms4104

I am sorry bro but if you are not getting any high from meth obviously it's fake... Same with ecstasy.. if you can't imagine chilling at a bar or in public it sounds like you had some random RC's in your shit


----------



## weekend addiction

underrated: lower grade weed. Sometimes I want to smoke a couple bowls and not get fucked up as hell.

overrated: all stimulants. Call me lazy but I like to eat, sleep, and relax.


----------



## sweetsurrender

Overrated -pot. I cant stand pot and am super annoyed by people who are so incredibly in to it. I cant function on weed and if you can smoke all day and "function," that's great. But it gets embarrassing when you want to surprise someone in a public venue to, "smoke someone up with flame weed," and the guy turns red in front of everyone else and says no. But you. Keep going and pushing throwing out words and phrases like"Fla
E" "dank" "medical grade," etc. Then they show you their grinder and Keefe and the worst- "you can tell how great it is- smell it." It smells like weed, dammit. And no, I'm not going to apply for medical marijuana because of my back. I don't garden and i don't care how many plantain can grow to make weed that tastes like blue cheese


Most underrated- crack. Mostly the social stigma surrounding crackheads, crackbabies...etc but if you are with cool people and have decent stuff, the bellringers and drugged out stories and activities are great. Its when all the crack baggage gets in the way then crack lives up to its reputation - paranoid, thieving, scheming...etc. I just liked taking great hits, having crazy conversations, and having the people and environment cool so you can throw out some shit and everyone takes turns and has a good time.


----------



## TheTwighlight

AlphaOdure said:


> *Underrated*
> Intermediate Barbiturates (Particularly Butalbital -- doses around 1500 mg daily)
> less amnesia than benzodiazepines; more anxiolytic effects without highly somatic effects



I totally agree with you on this one, man. Butalbital is one of my favorite drugs, not to mention it nearly completely rids me of my near-daily migraines and severe tension headaches. It's really a great medication, one that I hope never gets taken off the market in my day.
However...*1500mg* per day?!? Look, I've taken up to about 1000mg in one day, and that's WITH a tolerance, and it gets me so pill-drunk you would think I'd had an entire 30-pack to myself (I'm 125 lbs & never drink). 1500mg is quite excessive and around the L.D.50 for that particular drug. Just thought I'd throw that out there, because _*150mg*_ is a great therapeutic dose...shit, I take 200-300mg/day. But I'm thinking you accidentally put an extra 0 in there. The only formulations of the drug in the U.S. only have 50mg butalbital per pill (Phrenillin, Fioricet/Fiorinal). Anyways, peace out, and glad someone else out there realizes the great potential of this drug!


----------



## intensecycle

RCs are underrated. Sure, I've only done alcohol, tobacco, weed, shrooms, Kratom and speed beside them. But I see how RCs can be a lot of fun, and not as substitute of classic stims/psychs, but fun in their own unique way. Sometimes even better then the originals - I like 4-HO-MET better then shrooms. But I am a kind of person  who likes variety, anyway.

Tobacco is probably most overrated drug I tried. Totally can't understand people who smoke.


----------



## crOOk

Underrated:
-Propofol surely is the most underrated drug of all times. :D
-Tramadol is heavily underrated, because people don't know how to use it or have a poor metabolism phenotype (both absolute amounts of 3 CyP450 enzymes and their ratios, CYP2B6, CYP2D6 CYP3A4)

Overrated:
-LSD, why does it have to be acid, when there's a shitload of very potent psychedelics available in nature. Surely the low dose and non existant toxicity is pretty cool, but aside from that I don't see it doing much more than mescaline can.


----------



## TheTwighlight

crOOk said:


> -Tramadol is heavily underrated, because people don't know how to use it or have a poor metabolism phenotype (both absolute amounts of 3 CyP450 enzymes and their ratios, CYP2B6, CYP2D6 CYP3A4)



Amen, brother. I have had to teach _many_ a person how to use this wonderful drug, and we're talking about people who called it a "shit drug". Then, they learn how to use it, and it's all of a sudden a favorite. Fave coming on 5 years running over here!


----------



## ColtDan

Overrated: Cannabis, alcohol (even though im a heavy binge drinker myself and enjoy it)

Underrated: Ketamine, MXE

drug that everybody needs to try......... N,N,DMT


----------



## Ektor

Overrated: Cocaine (30 minutes decent high and 1:30 h of anxiety and cravings)
               IV Heroin (Just heroin with a faster onset, not worth the risks, not that much of a rush. But maybe cause when i tried it i already had some tolerance)
               (sometimes) LSD (it's good, but its not the best psychedelic, that's it.)
Underrated: IBOGAINE!!!!!!!   It is the best drug ever seen. It's inspiring, ANTIaddicting, psychedelic, lasts a lot, long term antidepressant and most of all nobody says
                 it but is sooooooooooooo FUN!!!!!    It's just the best.


----------



## Znegative

Heroin has a very pronounced rush. If it just felt like you sniffed it only faster, than you either did too little, or your dope was crap. What you described sounds like oxycodone.

Underrated:
Propylhexedrine; better than Dextroamphetamine IMO, plus it's cheap and legal OTC style in the USA


----------



## laCster

^do you eat the sheets in the inhaler? im interested in trying Propylhexedrine, what's the best place to find it? just at a local drug-store?

underrated: MXE, kratom, kava


----------



## muvolution

Propylhexedrine gave me intense shared hallucinations.


----------



## shimazu

overrated - cocaine

underrated - I dont know how you can call a drug "underrated"


----------



## Znegative

muvolution said:


> Propylhexedrine gave me intense shared hallucinations.



Shit, I'm sorry to hear that, sounds kind of weird/horrible. For me it feels like a nice mellow dextroamphetamine buzz. The vasoconstriction didn't really get to me like I expected, but after MDPV, I guess my standards for acceptable constriction have dropped drastically.



laCster said:


> ^do you eat the sheets in the inhaler? im interested in trying Propylhexedrine, what's the best place to find it? just at a local drug-store?
> 
> underrated: MXE, kratom, kava



Yeah, what you do is just bust open the inhaler, and pull out the cotton. Then you put the cotton in a small bowl or cup, and cover it almost completely with lemon juice. 20 minutes works well (though 12 hours worked better..), and you just squeeze the cotton until it is drained into the lemon/propylhexidrine juice, and then chug it down, throwing out the cotton. Effects start after about 30 minutes.

From what I've heard, do not take this drug any other way than oral. The few reports of overdosage/death resulting from propylhexidrine, were cases when people injected the extracted chemical, which caused serious brain damage.


----------



## muvolution

Ya, it is pretty mellow when just juicing them. I m real sensitive to stims and I can just catch a buzz off the inhalers when used as directed.

But the time we got shared hallucinations... we were extracting it with chemicals, turning it into a salt, and snorting it. It was pretty nuts.


Overrated: whippits, benzos, meth, oxycodone

Underrated: ayahuasca, passion flower (as an maoi with mushrooms), tramadol, methylone

Especially passion flower, which is perfect w/ mushrooms to make mushroom tea.


----------



## verso

weekend addiction said:


> underrated: lower grade weed. Sometimes I want to smoke a couple bowls and not get fucked up as hell.



That's an interesting thought, actually. I hate smoking weed because of the anxiety, paranoia, etc. and I cant help but to get good weed. It's all incredibly potent today, at least around here. I wonder if I would have a better experience with shittier weed haha


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Overrated - Amphetamines, I've just never found them enjoyable. Alcohol is probably the most overrated drug - even if you do get good and drunk, you're gonna hate yourself the next day when the headache, nausea, and general feeling of death tucks you into bed. And no one appreciates how stupidly dangerous it is. And this is coming from a borderline alcoholic.

Underrated - pot, benzos, kratom, mephedrone (although I admit that it can be unpredictable...but when it's good, it's fucking awesome.)


----------



## kah8

AlphaOdure said:


> *Overrated*
> Cocaine (and to a lesser degree other stimulants)
> expensive; high anxiolysis; lacking any intoxicating effect other than immediate mood-improvement.
> [



depends on the part of the world where you are, in South America the coke is cheap and normally good.


Overrated:
Oxycodone, tried some OC a few days ago, there is no big deal.

Underrated:
MDAI, this chem has a potential, white or brown, if you use the brown just up the dose, in comb with MDMA or others chems is just great


----------



## Opieator

Overated: Coke
Underrated: MXE + DXM + WEED


----------



## rincewindrocks

Overrated: MXE...its like ketamine that i cant feel for at least a half hour, then stays with me for waaaaaay too long

Underrated: 4MEC...been loving the fuck out of this shit...not as good as MDa or MDMA, but better than MDEA and most other stims in my mind


----------



## muvolution

The single most overlooked drug: Chloral Hydrate.


----------



## kronedog

Overrated: Cocaine. I do a little here and there but personally I'd rather smoke a little bud.

Underrated: 
Meth
Heroin
DXM


----------



## Seyer

muvolution said:


> The single most overlooked drug: Chloral Hydrate.


My favorite


----------



## G_Owl$

Under rated: barbiturates.  Even into all my forays of opiates... which is all of them extensively, I don't know if I've ever had a high quite like Fioricet w/ codeine.  Butal bital, codeine, and caffeine to make sure you don't pass out?? Are you kidding me?  I'm already talking to my doctors about migraine issues so I can get those beauties all to myself one day...

And I still can't get over people saying H over rated... Maybe if you OD on it you'll think it's overrated, because if you did it right... I don't think there's anything like it.


----------



## Seyer

G_Owl$ said:


> if you did it right... I don't think there's anything like it.


Real talk.



Underrated: 
Nitrates (poppers) - Most commonly used for sexual stimulation but they are awesome fun when used recreationally as well. Get that weeeeeee light head going, very nice in combination with LSD, Nitrous, and Ketamine :D


----------



## muvolution

I know I am supposed to set a good example as a moderator, but I looooove Ether.
Totally underrated.

Ether + cloral hydrate + weed and I am in heaven.


----------



## bluedolphin

Yeah Ether is a hell of a lot of fun. Is it dangerous? I've only had access to it for a couple month's time span (knew a kid who had keys to the back room of a chemistry lab :D )

Overrated: Cocaine, Methamphetamine, MDMA, cathinones, Heroin and almost all other opiates

Underrated: 1,4-BDO (I prefer it to GBL and GHB).. Mushrooms and 4-sub-tryptamines.. Really good weed.. Codeine.. Hydromorphone.. 

The terms overrated and underrated don't really mean shit, it's all subjective. But those are my current opinions.


----------



## The Dope Man

Overrated: MDMA / smoked marijuana / MXE

Underrated: Marijuana edibles / Morphine IV / Cocaine /  hydrocodone / codeine


----------



## bupropion

Overrated:

Almost all benzos
Crack (it made me really angry when I used it)
Hydrocodone

Underrated:

Fentanyl


----------



## Pill2Chill

overrated : coke
underrated : psychedelics, tramadol (though I know the last one is _*very *_subjective.)


----------



## weekend addiction

overrated: coke, alcohol (this is coming from an alcoholic who loves booze), X
underrated: weed, weed edibles, benzos, amps, psychedelics, tramadol, codeine, nitrous


----------



## xstayfadedx

Overrated:  crack, I mean the rock I got was potent but only 10 or 15 minutes???  Fuck that shit.  The high wasn't even worth chasing after.  

Underrated:  heroin, come on you can't say it isn't as good as everyone says it is...  Also dxm, I love dxm.  I had a lot of good times when robo-tripping.


----------



## Pill2Chill

kronedog said:


> Underrated:
> Heroin


I don't get how H can be underrated, it's known as the most addictive substance even by non-drug users. That's gotta mean it's pretty damn good and popular. (I love opiates so I don't even wanna know howmuch I'd love this.) It's already so highly rated in general..
Ok hydromorphone, oxymorphone & maybe fentanyl might be more potent/more addictive. Idk. But they're not so famous at all.

I may be wrong here. I'm a heroin virgin.


----------



## Seyer

PillToChill said:


> I don't get how H can be underrated, it's known as the most addictive substance even by non-drug users. That's gotta mean it's pretty damn good and popular. (I love opiates so I don't even wanna know howmuch I'd love this.) It's already so highly rated in general..
> Ok hydromorphone, oxymorphone & maybe fentanyl might be more potent/more addictive. Idk. But they're not so famous at all.


This ^

Although the reason why *kronedog* says Heroin is underrated might be due to their location. But overall, Heroin.... definitely not underrated one bit.


----------



## eufloyd

Coke is the best of all, but, is too expensive.
Love it anyway...
Damn you who does not like it.


----------



## n3wt

I think people are saying cocaine is overrated because it is expensive and cardiotoxic...not because it doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## twoface

Coke is overrated cause it's so damm dirty this days that it only gives you anxiety

IMO, i'd simplify in just two groups:

Overrated: Illegal drugs
Underrated: Prescription drugs

Seriously, except from MDMA and LSD, prescription drugs are much much better than any illegal drug. Not mention pharmaceutical quality. Who needs Heroin when you have Oxycontin? Who needs coke when you have Dexedrine? Who needs weed when you have benzodiazepines?


----------



## verso

PillToChill said:


> I don't get how H can be underrated, it's known as the most addictive substance even by non-drug users. That's gotta mean it's pretty damn good and popular. (I love opiates so I don't even wanna know howmuch I'd love this.) It's already so highly rated in general..
> Ok hydromorphone, oxymorphone & maybe fentanyl might be more potent/more addictive. Idk. But they're not so famous at all.
> 
> I may be wrong here. I'm a heroin virgin.



It's funny because people just automatically assume that the more potent a substance is, the greater its addictive, habit-forming potential as well, and I think that's a fallacy of sorts.

Heroin is a potent substance for sure, but I can't imagine it being any more or less addictive than the other opiates floating around. I know that there are others who will vehemently disagree with me, but the research has shown that heroin isn't much more addictive than alcohol and that nicotine is, in fact, even _more_ addictive than heroin.

In the scheme of things and all things considered, a substance's addictive, habit-forming potential relies on more than merely the substance itself; one has to consider an individual's body chemistry, one's predisposition to addiction, their family history and genes, as well as the route of administration.

I have never shot heroin, or any drug for that matter, but from what I've seen and what I've been told, IV heroin is a new animal altogether as opposed to when it's insufflated, for example.


----------



## FamilyFluff

2c-P, so underrated.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Back in 2010:



SirTophamHat said:


> Underrated:
> 
> DXM
> LSA
> 
> Overrated:
> 
> MDMA
> LSD



Wow I must have been tripping when I wrote that.  LSD is not overrated... ha

I do want to add that kratom is underrated.


----------



## treezy z

overrated - codeine. good shit but the hype it gets in hip-hop these days and street prices for the syrup are insane. underrated - dxm when mixed with weed. fucking awesome.


----------



## whataboutheforests

overrated: 

coke (just because it's hard to find good quality coke anymore) I do like the high of clean cocaine
DXM
opiates
benzos
amphetamine
methylone

underrated:

4-AcO-DMT


----------



## Pill2Chill

verso said:


> It's funny because people just automatically assume that the more potent a substance is, the greater its addictive, habit-forming potential as well, and I think that's a fallacy of sorts.
> 
> Heroin is a potent substance for sure, but I can't imagine it being any more or less addictive than the other opiates floating around. I know that there are others who will vehemently disagree with me, but the research has shown that heroin isn't much more addictive than alcohol and that nicotine is, in fact, even _more_ addictive than heroin.
> 
> In the scheme of things and all things considered, a substance's addictive, habit-forming potential relies on more than merely the substance itself; one has to consider an individual's body chemistry, one's predisposition to addiction, their family history and genes, as well as the route of administration.
> 
> I have never shot heroin, or any drug for that matter, but from what I've seen and what I've been told, IV heroin is a new animal altogether as opposed to when it's insufflated, for example.


In my case I don't think it'd be wise to mess with H. Opiates are just so damn addictive to me.
Anyway, your post kind of agrees with my point of view. I say I can't see it being underrated because nearly everyone (non drug-users included) thinks it's the most addictive drug in existence. I didn't say I fully agree though. Some people like stims more for example. (meth, coke, .. )

Heroin just has an especially bad reputation in terms of addiction. Therefore people will automatically assume the buzz is amazing. Which I certainly believe. :D That's why I don't think it could ever be underrated, and I mean in general, not just by opiate users.

edit: I wouldn't say alcohol is as addictive as heroin. It is addictive ofcourse, but it has way more immediate side-effects that make it alot less pleasurable. I don't know anyone addicted to alcohol. Opiates is another story though. (Sure, there are quite some people who waste their lives on alcohol, but that's not really the subject of the topic.)

And comparing it to nicotine.. Well.. Nicotine is certainly freaking addictive, and bad for you. But I never heard of anyone being so addicted to nicotine he'd blow all his money on it or something like that. That and it doesn't get you high. So they're not really comparable imo. Atleast not when speaking about over- and underrated drugs.


----------



## tricomb

overated: 
heroin, I'd prefer pharmaceutical opiates over street unknown quality heroin all day everyday. I hate playing roulette when buying street drugs.
cocaine, for the same reasons as above. If we could solve the levamisole problem and get anywhere remotely clean cocaine, even if I have to acetone wash it, I would take it off this list, but cocaine these days is such a hit and a miss, usually a miss. 
oxycodone
Research Chemicals
Klonopin/Clonazepam. The only good ones IMO are triazolam, midazolam, temazepam, alprazolam and flunitrazepam. 
Lyrica- I hear about ppl using it recreationally, and have never really felt what they described with it.... good for nerve pain though

underrated: 
morphine. ppl hate on it because it's shitty oral/nasal BA, and extensive 1st pass metabolism, but it is hands down the best pain killer.
And of course, *OPIUM* man this shit is so hard to find! I would rather make my own or support a local grower, because ever since like, 2008 I have not been able to get decent opium, it's like it went out of style. I guess everyone switched to tar heroin....


----------



## Psychonauticunt

verso said:


> It's funny because people just automatically assume that the more potent a substance is, the greater its addictive, habit-forming potential as well, and I think that's a fallacy of sorts.
> 
> Heroin is a potent substance for sure, but I can't imagine it being any more or less addictive than the other opiates floating around. I know that there are others who will vehemently disagree with me, but the research has shown that heroin isn't much more addictive than alcohol and that nicotine is, in fact, even _more_ addictive than heroin.
> 
> In the scheme of things and all things considered, a substance's addictive, habit-forming potential relies on more than merely the substance itself; one has to consider an individual's body chemistry, one's predisposition to addiction, their family history and genes, as well as the route of administration.
> 
> I have never shot heroin, or any drug for that matter, but from what I've seen and what I've been told, IV heroin is a new animal altogether as opposed to when it's insufflated, for example.



That's true - euphoria in itself doesn't necessarily correlate with addiction potential, and heroin is relatively comparable in that respect to nicotine and alcohol - and less addictive, by most accounts, than crystal meth. However, I have seen studies where opiate addicts were given several different opioids intravenously, many of which - fentanyl, hydromorphone, oxymorphone - are more potent than heroin. However, the test group showed a very strong preference for heroin (and morphine) over other opioids. Heroin crosses the blood-brain barrier very rapidly, and I think it mostly has to do with specific receptor affinity and such small details that make them more euphoric.

OT:

OVERRATED
Cocaine, insufflated or smoked freebase - no noticeable high worth talking about, except once it's over you kinda want more.
Alcohol - unpleasant effects, easy to go overboard, horrible after-effects
Ketamine/Methoxetamine - stupid drug, turns you into a clumsy buffoon for a while
MDMA - Only good for spending nights at home with a girl.

UNDERRATED
Salvia divinorum - I thought I had my first ego-death experience on salvia, until I later had one on acid. I realized the one on salvia was astral projection - I retained my consciousness, and was clearly me, but dissociated from my body. At sub-breakthrough doses it's awkward and disconcerting, but once I break through it's comparable - though obviously different - to DMT, for me.


----------



## emexizzle

over rated: lsd. really all i get from it is a little hazy head high

under rated: speed and mdma. people who say speed is only good to stay awake obviously havent done enough. mdma is


----------



## Euphoric Status

emexizzle said:


> over rated: lsd. really all i get from it is a little hazy head high
> 
> under rated: speed and mdma. people who say speed is only good to stay awake obviously havent done enough. mdma is



Can't say I agree with you on the LSD, but I hear you on the MDMA.


----------



## Pill2Chill

emexizzle said:


> over rated: lsd. really all i get from it is a little hazy head high
> 
> under rated: speed and mdma. people who say speed is only good to stay awake obviously havent done enough. mdma is



Whaat? LSD overrated? It's magic on a piece of paper. If all you got was a hazy head high, your stuff was bunk or you didn't take enough.

MDMA isn't underrated imo. It's a very good drug, ideal for parties and I think most people would agree.

With the speed I agree, it's way more than a "stay awake" tool. But it can be used as such, just like it can be used for enhanced concentration in low doses. It's also very euphoric to me and I never get bored when I'm doing something on speed.


----------



## DexterMeth

Overrated: heroin
Underrated: alcohol


----------



## Nicklazz

DexterMeth said:


> Overrated: heroin
> Underrated: alcohol



alcohol underrated? Why do you think that?


----------



## Tryptamino

IMO all drugs that are not psychedelics or heroin are overrated.

Doesn't mean that they're bad, just overrated. 

I think cannabis is underrated, I get more high on that than I do on coke, or a number of other drugs.


----------



## jasper kent

We druggies are an opinionated lot, eh?

First of all, opiates rule. All of 'em. But on that note, I think methadone is underrated. It's not a kick-your-ass, then nod out kinda drug. Wasn't meant to be. It's relatively cheap, kills pain, induces happy euphoria, is long-lasting, and is a great motivational/energizing work drug. On methadone I can work 12-hour days 7 days a week and LOVE IT! I maintain a pleasant appetite and get creative with food. Only drawback: kills libido.

*The single most overrated drug by far is crack.* Just a big hassle for a very, very short-term high that isn't even very good while it lasts. I'd get more out of huffing N2O from whipped cream cans.

I do not think _high quality_ cocaine is overrated. Overpriced, yes. Too much bunk out there, yes. But an IV shot of really good coke is like a spiritual epiphany and an excruciatingly pleasurable orgasm combined. And it lasts. Drink alcohol with it and the high lasts even longer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaethylene

*Snorting* benzos, addies, painkillers, or any other pharmaceutical pills is absurd. Burns and clogs the nose for not much of a rush.  I swear I get off better just chewing 'em up and washing 'em down with hot coffee.

Alcohol and marijuana are underappreciated by many. Sure, I like the more exciting drugs. But when times are tough, you can always fall back on drinkin' and tokin'-- they are like faithful old dogs who will never let you down.

Light beer, novelty malt beverages, and flavored liquors/liqueurs are ALL terribly overrated. I'm ashamed to see them in the same category as _real alcohol._ Oh, and I love tobacco but big cigars and clove cigarettes are abominations.

Finally, the most worthless "anxiety medication" is Busbar. I think it should be marketed under a more descriptive name: Placebo.

Sorry I ran on so long. Got on a roll, ya know?

Peace&Love,
jasper


----------



## peroxide

**overrated- cocaine, alcohol, methylone, mephedrone (sorry but it was), synthetic cannabinoids,most beta ketones not already mentioned, 


**underated: Tramadol- a unique chem thats got many uses and  safe with benzos if your worried about seizures, a pharmaceutical 5-ht releaser!!!! thats a excellent synergist with opiates
DMT
LSD
nitrous oxide
benzodiazepines in general- everybody usese them but never gives them credit
psilocybin mushrooms


----------



## At My Peak

I think methylphenidate is underrated in the online community and overrated in the real-life community 
also DXM seems the opposite.


----------



## DJDirtyMoney

From what I've done.

Overrated: 

Weed - I say this because it is everywhere, and I mean everywhere. Almost everyone has done it sometime in their life. Now don't get me wrong I'm not hating on it but from my experiences there are better drugs out there.

Alcohol - Once again same reasons as above. Still love getting hammered though 

Underrated: 

MDMA - Used responsibly with at least a 30 day wait between rolls and tested positive for MDMA. Only then I say that it is underrated because a good number of people who do it don't even test it, that's when I would call it overrated, but "pure" MDMA at most once a month is a great feeling that alcohol or weed can't even get me 1/10 of the way there.

Only drugs I've done.


----------



## jasper kent

Anyone who says LSD is overrated has never done good acid. LSD is highly_ underrated_, IMHO, mainly because a lot of people either can't handle the intensity of the trip, did it under less-than-ideal circumstances, or want something that simply kills pain and makes them sociable. That ain't what LSD is about.

I absolutely love LSD, but it's something I'd only do on rare occasions-- that is, IF I could get decent acid anymore.


----------



## BIGsherm7272

I use to think coke was grossly overrated, but I finally started getting some very good coke this year, so now it is just a little overrated and still very expensive lol.  I definitely see the appeal now, but would much rather take many other drugs for the money.


----------



## DeathDomokun

Over: LSD
Under: DXM, A. Muscaria


----------



## bookbuyer

safety-wise (government advertising)---safety-wise (friends and others)
overrated----------------------------------overrated
-Methamphetamine------------------------cocaine
-MDMA--------------------------------------LSD and masculine
-LSD and other hallucinogens------------underrated
-cannabis-----------------------------------cannabis
underrated---------------------------------psilocybin mushrooms
-Alcohol-------------------------------------Alcohol
-prescription opiates-----------------------methamphetamine

just my opinion
note- i am NOT against prescription opiates i just think the general public needs more warning about there highly addictive nature, and when i say safety wise i also mean life destroying potential otherwise i would not have added cannabis.

thank you for listening


----------



## Jimmy_Pop

Overrated - MDMA. I'm kind of surprised more people are mentioning coke as an overrated drug than MDMA. Yeah, coke is impure as hell and not worth it, but nobody goes around telling you it'll change your life for the better. E-tards act like their drug of choice is some kind of gateway into a world of love, peace, acceptance, etc, when really it's just a speed buzz with a little psychedelic coloring. The moments of physical euphoria on E are sublime, I'll give you that, but they're so spoaradic you can't count on them.

Underrated - Amphetamine. Whenever I hear people talking about amp, they seem to focus on the negative aspects; the comedown, addiction, etc. But the fact is it's a pretty incredible bang for your buck. Unless you've built a tolerance, a strong dose will never cost you more than $xx, and for the little money you spend, you get a fantastic initial rush followed by a few hours of being able to work like a champ. I don't regret having done it a lot for several years of my life.


----------



## BK38

Underrated Synergies:

Tramadol Hcl + Hashish
Zolpidem (Ambien) + Marijuana
Dexedrine (Adderall) + Diacetylmorphine (Heroin)
Tramadol Hcl + Diacetylmorphine (Heroin) --> Especially good when tapering down off Heroin.
Psilocybin Mushrooms +Marijuana (Oral ROA)

Overrated Synergies/Single Substances:

Cocaine + Alcohol
Methylphenidate (Ritalin) + By itself or w/ anything else.
Ketamine + By itself or w/ anything else.


----------



## Seyer

Adderall =/= Dexedrine

*Adderall*:
1/4 dextroamphetamine saccharate
1/4 dextroamphetamine sulfate, USP
1/4 (racemic) amphetamine aspartate monohydrate
1/4 (racemic) amphetamine sulfate, USP

*Dexedrine*:
Dextroamphetamine


----------



## Soul137

Overrated: k-pins 3mg and im just sloppy and dysphoric.
Kava for sure. No effects at all imo.
I hate to say this... DMT-- i know how right? I bought a gram and a oil burner and tried doses from 40mg-70mg and it never did much but stop time and cover me with presence. Not that it wasnt interesting. But there wasnt time to have thoughts. 
2c i. Too muh body load

Underrated: 2c p. go through hell in some ways for 14 hours but the visuals are uniquely powerful.
MDA. Where did this go?!? Its a calmer roll with visuals. More talking less dancing. 
MXE is better than K imo. Longer and there is a tiny bit of opiod receptor. Why not
Dph (hear me out)
People think of this as horrifying. 
But i think delerium is the final frontier Of hallucinogens. TRUE hallucinations: thats worth something. Even if it is a hellish time.


----------



## Necromechanical

Overrated: Alcohol, MDMA
Underrated: Weed


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Codeine, very underated - at high doses it is nearly indistinguishable from oxy - for me anyway. 

Coke very overrated, short high, moreish and addictive in every sense of the word and expensive, yet somewhat acceptable in the parting scene.


----------



## Xamkou

*Overrated:*
*Cannabis* ~ can't be arsed explaining, I just think it's rather shit and I only enjoy it after a stim binge or in combo with opiates
*Cocaine* ~ wtf is it? I've never got 'high' off it, even when my mates have paid £100 a gram. They're all like "I'm so fucked, wow" and I'm just like "you all talk out your arses". Then I just pop off to buy some Mephedrone as it's infinitely better and cheaper. Cocaine is just not worth it because it's so fucking impure and horribly expensive. I hope to try "proper" Cocaine one day.

*Underrated:*
*Mephedrone* ~ It's everything I imagined Cocaine would be when I was growing up, and so much more! It's so cheap too! As long as you can control usage and keep it to less than say 3g per session (average session 12-18 hours) then it's fucking bliss. Speedy, euphoric, empathic, rushy and makes you horny as fuck. Gods own powder!
*Tramadol* ~ Many bash it due to the fact that it can cause seizures quite easily if abused (I've had three myself when I've consumed over a gram in a short space of time). But when used sensibly, it's awesome. Weed compliments it very well and I generally don't like cannabis on its own. The duration (12+ hours) of Tramadol is simply astounding!
*Dihydrocodeine* ~ Great opoid! Lovely euphoria and quite a good duration (4 hours from one dose). I'm told it's a lot less fiendy and addictive than stronger opiates though, and apart from Morphine, I've yet to try anything stronger. To be honest, it's really euphoric and I have no real desire to seek out stronger opoids. It does make me wonder what IV high-grade Heroin must feel like, but it just sounds it'd lead to a pandora's box situation and I certainly don't want to accidentally open that!


----------



## Pagey

Overrated:
- Alcohol. Everyone makes such a big deal out of it but really, I don't find it that pleasant...I mean it's nice once in a while, you feel relaxed and happy and shit, but I'll never understand why people go out and drink so much. Plus you always end up acting like an idiot and regretting you ever drank at all, haha
- Marijuana. Sort of the same. I like it, that's sort of the only reaction I get from my use. It's nice. 
- Cocaine. SO expensive yet really short-lived and just not that worth it. Tried it a couple times and never really felt like going back.

Underrated:
- Benzos, alprazopam being my favorite I think. I get they're not for everyone and they're definitely not the type of thing to take if you're going out or looking to have fun, really...but they're just the most relaxing thing in the world, I love that benzo buzz.
- Codeine! It was wonderful the few times I tried it, one of the best feelings I've ever had. 
All this bearing in mind that I do (obviously) have a strong preference for depressants.


----------



## ChemicalFeelings

Mmmmm this provokes thought, hydrocodone is way over rated but I did love them the first two weeks.
Croke sooooo overrated, also did a line of oxy at a party once nothing felt nothing. So what's the big deal??
Underrated LSD, shrooms, tramadol. Gabapentin.


----------



## Some_Dude27

Overrated- Alcohol. Enough said
                 Coke- seems good, untill you realize all it does is make you want more.
                 Heroin- That's right. I use it, IV it, have smoked and snorted it, could be bomb, could be shit, could be anywhere in between.
                 (If it was always decent I would remove it from overrated, but it flexes A LOT)
                  Methamp- Paranoia and me do not mix well. Side effects include ninjas on your lawn.

Underrated-   IV Hydromorph. Twice as good as heroin and I never have to guess what strength it is. 
                     Temazepam- Cool, calm, collected euphoria. A bomb could explode in my face and I would wave hi to it after 30 to 60mgs.


----------



## mdmantpa

After reading so many people say how overrated coke is, I have to ask have any of you got a bell ringer from shooting some good coke? Probably not is my guess, cuz that shit is rated no matter what lol

Overrated- Weed, I hate this drug with a passion and sooo many people are like "I can't live without weed bro, I smoke everyday all day"  That shit makes me paranoid and gives me heart palpations, no thanks.

Underrated- There are so many good ones out there but probably N2O, get your self some shrooms or rolls and have like 100-200 cartridges of nitrous and holy shit! You will be in a whole other world, even by itself, the whom-whomp-whomp is always great


----------



## Seyer

mdmantpa said:


> After reading so many people say how overrated coke is, I have to ask have any of you got a bell ringer from shooting some good coke? Probably not is my guess, cuz that shit is rated no matter what lol


Thats cause most people dont shoot their Cocaine.....


----------



## ColtDan

Underrated: 6-APB

Overrated: Oxy


----------



## maggie_mayhem

Over-rated:
-alcohol
-cocaine
-rx amphetamine
-benzos
-tramadol
-Vicodin

Under-rated:
-dextromethorphan (DXM)
-marijuana
-heroin


----------



## Lazyscience

overrated: mdma, feels good for a few hours then feels shit for a week fuck that

underrated: sobrietry


----------



## Seyer

Lazyscience said:


> overrated: mdma, feels good for a few hours then feels shit for a week fuck that


You should _not_ feel a comedown from pure MDMA. I know that MDMA is basically the most adulterated substance out there, but there are a lot of variables that determine the after effects: purity, frequency of use, personal body chemistry, hydration, etc.


----------



## Lazyscience

no way man thats not true you still get a comedown from pure mdma


----------



## Seyer

Ive combined MDMA and Meth and had no comedown. Everyone is different. You may just be one of the people who feels worse after effects from MDMA than others. I know people who have horrible ones, others (including myself) who have next to no comedowns at all. I abused MDMA for 3 months, 1-3 times a week and never had a single comedown. Yeah, I fucked up my 5-HT receptors badly, but never had a suicide Tuesday. Like I said, one of the variables is personal body chemistry.


----------



## CymbalKid

Over rated- coke, acid, and pot.
under rated- speed, mushrooms, and heroin


----------



## GBM

mdmantpa said:


> After reading so many people say how overrated coke is, I have to ask have any of you got a bell ringer from shooting some good coke? Probably not is my guess, cuz that shit is rated no matter what lol



Most people on this site also get bad coke. A lot of people say stuff like "your lucky if you get 40%" I would CRY if i got 40% hahaha


----------



## treezy z

over rated - alcohol. societies DOC is garbage, toxic as fuck. coke. i say it's overrated based on price vs. high.         underrated - dxm. it's considered a childs drug but i like it almost as much as k and more than pcp.


----------



## crOOk

Under-rated:
-Tramadol, one of the most pleasurable overall opioids for me. Ofc it won't rival IV hydromorphone or priritramid or even heroine (havent tried the last, only the other two), but if you add some dxm, grapefruit juice and diphenhydramine ito the mix, it is sure to floor me. it can supply one KICK-ASS time since it starts off as a somewhat empathogenic stimulant for me (like that great antidepressant ive never seen). had so menay beautiful days on it, im just really fucking healthy emotionally when on it which reflects onto my surroundings, socially it does wonders for me. then later during the trip it gives me perfetc opioid carelessness, warm fuzzy feeling, slight itch. that drug is the fucking bomb, probably my no1 favourite drug if i had to choose one to take on an island or whatever (next to cannabis ofc  )

Over-rated:
-All those nasty-ass rc stimulants. Tried a lot, they all have their pros and cons I guess, but theyre just not superior enough over amphetamine or even much cheaper to expose myself to the risks of ingesting relatively obscure stimulants which often havent proven themselves in clinical studies.
-LSD and most rc psychedelics: Just take some mescaline/dmt/4-ho-dmt, raw product, rough extract or superpure crystals, they all are wonderful. again no reason to seek all those 2c's, do's, nbome's or dmt and mush analogue tryptamines when those giants of psychedelia are around. lsd is cool for its low dosage and low toxicity, but fuck street sourced chemicals... now if pure (!) xtal acid wasnt so hard to acquire itd probably be in that list (mesc dmt mush)
-Diethylether: Just another inhalant to me with really fucking strong reinforcing properties. probably my favourite inhalant nonetheless, have experiences what felt like deeply profound moments of enlightenment (temporary brain death lol?) on the stuff many times. dont expect anything wild unless you enjoy sniffing glue or downing a bottle of whiskey in 30secs (for teh rush!)
-mxe: would call this the poor man's pcp if pcp wasnt so damn cheap already. its a sad truth that ketamine demand is rising everywhere, supply is limited, purity gowing down and prices up, but seriously... MXE? i say smoke some proper clean pcp and youll have a much more enjoyable and probably even much safer time (since pcp has seen wide clinical use and has been around on the streets as well). its also sad to see people being controlled by the spontaneous brain farts of big time online drug dealers. the sole success of the stuff is based on the fact that proper dissociatives are either stigmatized (pcp) or expensive (k), so very few people have even tried those before. ofc a dissociatives is gonna blow everyones socks off if theyve never seen a good one before... ive seen a few who actually enjoyed mxe better than k (or so they managed to temporarily made themselves believe when they got a kg of mxe delivered to their door steps for like 7k€)

the whole rc business is just a farce and the scene has become disgustingly focussed on turning a few quick bucks, dodging laws and getting people hooked fast, rather than trying to accomplish the original goals of pharmacology - creating superior drugs. its so weird that with acetylation came countless drugs that still havent been surpassed, but i guess ill stop this rant now. On 400mg Codeine lol, that stuff is pretty stimulating in a way.


----------



## crOOk

Seyer said:


> You should _not_ feel a comedown from pure MDMA. I know that MDMA is basically the most adulterated substance out there, but there are a lot of variables that determine the after effects: purity, frequency of use, personal body chemistry, hydration, etc.


mdma is not very adulterated compared to amphetamine, heroine or even coke. it surely isnt easy to acquire 99.9% pure molly, but its always in the 90% range i think. pills have been excellent till early 00's here, over 98% of seized samples contained mdma as the only centrally active compound. this still applies to ~40% of the pills seized i think, but thats much better than looking at crappy amp.

every drug sort has a comedown id say, so youd have to specify what qualifies as a "comedown" in the sense the scene is referring to it. reinforcing properties (urge to redose)? a sense of unease? a rebound phenomenom? receptor down/up-regulation, transmitter exhaustion?

mdma has a comedown for most people (has always been very mild for me simply because i had such an honestly great fucking time the hours on it, nothing could shatter a good mood that i acquired through social interaction) and it becomes much worse when its redosed multiple times and dosages arent controlled. theres a sweetspot between 90-100mg and 160-200mg for most people, above that youll just increase side effects and that awfully drained feeling towards the comedown.

coke has an awful comedown, probably worse with phenacetin, caffeine, ephedrine, whatever else they put in there. ive had an able hobby chemist friend extract some very clean stuff before and have tried snorting fresh chunka broken off high grade cocaine in lb amounts. it always has a comedown, but i noticed that its less bad with clean coke and more importantly, as silly as it sounds, set and setting make a HUGE difference. im usually around assholes when i take coke since ive never spent a dime on it (once years back, in drunken desperation after snorting a few lines and realizing my friend is leaving), so coming off coke makes me realize the shallowness and fakeness of what was going on, very frustrating. along with the reinforcing properties and the high value of the stuff (usually limited availability in social gatherings) this can lead to a very bad time. if i was taking it alone (like four or five times i think) i had more than i could take in a day and could do whatever the fuck i want, so the comedown was barely noticable. another time with my best friend who usually doesnt do the stuff either i experienced no comedown at all eventhough i was coked out of my mind. 

im pretty certain after 11 yrs of being able to do this stuff for free anytime i want, that the main reason why i hate it so much is cause of the people who im around when i do it. nonetheless, the one time i only had a limtied amount at home, i cooked it up and smoked it to "make it last" lol and ended up wiping my hands over my floor to find remains lol.


----------



## verso

I'm so happy to see the number of people here who think that weed is overrated! It's the one drug that I just, for whatever reason, I _can't_ enjoy it.

It was great when I was like, fourteen years old... I'd come home from school each day, smoke a bowl, watch some Family Guy, and then I'd fall asleep eating a tub of ice cream or jerking off.

Then, years later, I just couldn't smoke without getting paranoid and anxious and uptight. I think that it's great for those who can still smoke and enjoy it, and I think it's awesome for those medical marijuana patients who find relief in the drug... but for me, man, I just don't see the appeal anymore.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

verso said:


> I'm so happy to see the number of people here who think that weed is overrated! It's the one drug that I just, for whatever reason, I _can't_ enjoy it.
> 
> It was great when I was like, fourteen years old... I'd come home from school each day, smoke a bowl, watch some Family Guy, and then I'd fall asleep eating a tub of ice cream or jerking off.
> 
> Then, years later, I just couldn't smoke without getting paranoid and anxious and uptight. I think that it's great for those who can still smoke and enjoy it, and I think it's awesome for those medical marijuana patients who find relief in the drug... but for me, man, I just don't see the appeal anymore.



You don't find weed synergizes with dope, man? I love blowing bags of dope and smoking bowls... makes me nod super hard... keeps the opiate nausea at bay and even keeps the tolerance down because instead of doing more dope, I'll just spark up another bowl...


----------



## geoffreychaucer

Overrated:
_Smoking_ cannabis
- Because I always get paranoid if I smoke anywhere but a secluded area and I don't have to see anyone I know for a while. 
Burning weed is such a strong and distinctive smell, once I'm high I get obsessive about the possibility of the smell. Then my eyes get redder than they would have with another method of ingestion, my mouth gets drier than it would have and then the high doesn't even last that long. 

Underrated:
_Ingesting_ cannabis- 
1. Efficiency- You can theoretically get much more effects from much less cannabis if you throw it into a baked good or something versus smoking. 
2. Health- Need I say more
3. Predictability- Once you are comfortable with the potency of your batch of whatever, you can dose yourself with the perfect quantity. Feel a little nauseous, take a sub-psychoactive dose, wanna get a buzz on, take a little more and etc. Its much more versatile with the potential to administer set doses. Smoking has too many other factors such as method, size of inhalation, duration of inhalation etc. 
4. Body high- Ingestion of cannabis gives a much more "full spectrum" high since some of the cannabinoids that may be destroyed by the heat of burning are preserved into absorption. These other cannabinoids seem to give me a super relaxing body high that actually feels like a medicine. %)


----------



## Folley

crOOk said:


> mdma is not very adulterated compared to amphetamine, heroine or even coke. it surely isnt easy to acquire 99.9% pure molly, but its always in the 90% range i think. pills have been excellent till early 00's here, over 98% of seized samples contained mdma as the only centrally active compound. this still applies to ~40% of the pills seized i think, but thats much better than looking at crappy amp.



lol are you serious? When you buy meth, you get meth... when you buy MDMA, you get cattle dewormer (TFMPP/BZP/mCPP), bath salts (MDPV) or methylone, mephedrone, 5-MeO-DiPT and other completely unidentified chemicals...


Ecstasydata.org says that 63% of pills have no MDMA what-so-ever, and that only 23% have any MDMA _at all_




as for an underrated chemical though...



MDA. By far.



It's like fucking LSD and MDMA in one... such unique hallucinations though... and no, I don't mean visuals. Full on hallucinations come from that drug. Amazing.


----------



## crOOk

Folley said:


> lol are you serious? When you buy meth, you get meth... when you buy MDMA, you get cattle dewormer (TFMPP/BZP/mCPP), bath salts (MDPV) or methylone, mephedrone, 5-MeO-DiPT and other completely unidentified chemicals...
> 
> 
> Ecstasydata.org says that 63% of pills have no MDMA what-so-ever, and that only 23% have any MDMA _at all_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for an underrated chemical though...
> 
> 
> 
> MDA. By far.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like fucking LSD and MDMA in one... such unique hallucinations though... and no, I don't mean visuals. Full on hallucinations come from that drug. Amazing.


okay my figure is 2 or 3 years old and refers to the german market. maybe it went from 40% to 23% over here as well, who knows.
when i say amphetamine, i mean amphetamine, not methamphetamine. average purity of street samples 5-10%.
agree to mda being underrated, prefer it over mdma for having a good time with friends in public. mdma is more of a chill on the couch and get touchy thing.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

GBM said:


> Most people on this site also get bad coke. A lot of people say stuff like "your lucky if you get 40%" I would CRY if i got 40% hahaha


That comes off as realt Snobby. You would cry if you got 40%? I would cry if I wasted money on any kind of coke PErIod. I agree most people probably get bad coke. Shit, I'm not to sure out of all the drugs available if I could really find good coke these days. If you DONT have a telephone dealer dude, then its true, you wont get anything besides probably some 50% unless you know how to shop. Coke is just too much loot. I agree. I got bellringers like Mad smoking rocks. I have also got them from just doing lines of good blow, but to say noones probably had a bellringer before from IV use is lame. A lot of us coke is cut with shit that you dont want in your body nowadays anyway. Id rather buy shards. Yes the rush from Crack/GOOD cocaine is way more of a Smack in the face/pants, but it doesn't last that long. Its a pretty corrosive drug for your hearts ect ect ect. Sorry had to say something.


----------



## crOOk

bananasandoranges said:


> you would cry if you got 40%? I would cry if i wasted money on any kind of coke period.


qft!


----------



## rincewindrocks

Folley said:


> lol are you serious? When you buy meth, you get meth... when you buy MDMA, you get cattle dewormer (TFMPP/BZP/mCPP), bath salts (MDPV) or methylone, mephedrone, 5-MeO-DiPT and other completely unidentified chemicals...
> 
> 
> Ecstasydata.org says that 63% of pills have no MDMA what-so-ever, and that only 23% have any MDMA _at all_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for an underrated chemical though...
> 
> 
> 
> MDA. By far.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like fucking LSD and MDMA in one... such unique hallucinations though... and no, I don't mean visuals. Full on hallucinations come from that drug. Amazing.


 this math dont make sense...so 23% have some MDMA, and 63 % have none...that only adds up to 86%. im guessing you misquoted something, but could you please explain?

EDIT: ok looked up for myself...only 23% have ONLY mdma...completely different meaning there, be sure you are accurate when quoting please


----------



## powpies

*Overrated*
alcohol - i enjoy drinking occasionally, but don't see anything spectacular about being drunk.
coke - i still do it, but can definitely agree to it being very overrated (unless combined with opiates).
psychedelics - perhaps not exactly overrated, but just not my thing. the risk of paranoia and bad trips and all that.

*Underrated*
buprenorphine - with a low tolerance, it will be a very strong high. for maintenance, a lifesaver.
klonopin - not so great for recreational use or if you want a rush or intense euphoria, but when you have anxiety it can work like a charm.
GHB - mmmmmmmm
coke/benzo combo - i mean taking benzos DURING your coke session, not just for the comedown. for me, they don't seem to cancel eachother out, but have great synergy and almost speedball-esque. Though a lot may disagree with me.


----------



## blight12

Underrated: MDA: Most amazing visual experience ever! What else matches these clear fluid lifelike visuals? Got it accidentally one day and never found again alas.

Methcathinone: Great to chill out at home alone and mess around on the net (like i am right now). My mini meth.

Good Coke: A while back we got friendly with some drunk rich guy at a pub. He organised some coke and gave us some. Until you have good coke you have no idea, i promise you. This shit was boss. It was so unexpected my mate that was with me promptly rolled his car a few moments after leaving the pub. Apparently the euphoria and confidence was so intense he believed he could do anything with his car, like a pro. Not saying good coke makes you do stupid shit, just saying that it can take you by surprise if your not expecting it. Of course a few days later i deleted the contact number in an effort to stop, and have never had good shit again.
Before we left the parking, the rich guy tried to cut a line on an adjacent car, spilt the packet everywhere on the roof and left. We proceeded to lick it off the car roof with nearby restaurant patrons watching in interest lol. Never fiended like that before.

Zolpidem (effects only). Hated this stuff due to the weird effects, however warmed to it later. It causes a unique sensation that is intensely pleasurable. Reasonable dose, when lying in bed its possible to generate a sensation of floating and an ability to sway in directions with a thought, as if you are flying. Sounds lame and is difficult to explain, but way cooler them my weak description. Would LOVE to know if anybody else has experienced this. Not recommended, dangerous, addictive and bad tolerance issues. Im surprised they hand this shit out like candy.

Overrated: Weed. Uncontrollable mindfuck, confusion, anxiety and paranoia. Its like smoking a comedown lol. I wonder why people experience it so differently though. Is it personality or physical?


----------



## FluoTox

blight12 said:


> Overrated: Weed. Uncontrollable mindfuck, confusion, anxiety and paranoia. Its like smoking a comedown lol. I wonder why people experience it so differently though. Is it personality or physical?



I can see what you mean with smoking a comedown, that's one of the main reasons why I like to smoke weed.

Overrated: 
-Alcohol -  Personally I don't like how it feels like emotional opening up to others at the come-up, but then produce a mess of brain goulash as main effect8(


----------



## blight12

FluoTox said:


> I can see what you mean with smoking a comedown, that's one of the main reasons why I like to smoke weed.
> 
> Overrated:
> -Alcohol -  Personally I don't like how it feels like emotional opening up to others at the come-up, but then produce a mess of brain goulash as main effect8(



Being shy socially with confidence issues, alcohol really helps in social situations as well as for anxiety after to much mdma messed me up. Paxil really helped though with that shit so no more self medicating alcohol. Recently started Kratom which has been amazing at removing any desire to drink or do drugs, a godsend.

smoking a comedown: I coined that shit, share with credit


----------



## Jimmy_Pop

I'm surprised more people haven't said ecstasy/MDMA as OVERrated. To me, it's clearly the most overrated drug, for two reasons:

1. People go on and on about it like it's some kind of life changing experience that everyone needs to try, when really it's just another emotional button-pushing pleasure drug that makes you feel awful when you come off it. I'm not a judgmental person, and I'm willing to let everyone have their poison, but there's something about the way e-tards talk this shit up that turns me off. With most other drugs, if you tell the users that you don't even like it, they'll be like "lucky man, I wish I didn't like it." When you tell an e-tard that you don't like E, they'll INSIST that you haven't done pure shit, and they'll sometimes even get angry and defensive when you say "no I'm quite certain the stuff I did was pure, I just wasn't a fan." You can even see a bit of this behavior in this very thread.

2. The desired effects are really "fleeting." I know what ecstasy fans are talking about, I've felt it plenty of times. There is this raw euphoria you can get off E sometimes that, as far as I can tell, is the only thing that really blows coke out of the water. But the thing is, in my experience, these are just fleeting moments that might last like 5 minutes out of a 2 hour plus trip. Great as these moments are, they were never a big enough part of the ecstasy experience to make me want to do it again and again.


----------



## Seyer

And these are from JUST the first 11 pages. Theres 18 pages between then and now, plenty of people have said MDMA 8)



chokingvictim said:


> Overrated: anything not an opiod (or *MDMA*); you can see the only ones I enjoy obviously. Alcohol is occasionally good I guess.





Esau said:


> over rated: coke, *mdma* (even including GOOD light reflecting soft fish-scale yayo and top notch clean strong molly shards that burn the fuck out of my tongue... i still don't think they're as good as people make them out to be)
> 
> under rated: DMT, marijuana





RorerQuaalude714 said:


> Over-rated: Weed, DXM, coke, Rivotril/Klonopin (Clonazepam), Xanax (Alprazolam), *MDMA* and alcohol
> 
> Under-rated: Nitrous, MDA, most psychedelics, Dexedrine, Valium (*specifically* Valium, why people prefer Xanax when it's less euphoric than diazepam is beyond me), Mogadon (Nitrazepam), Midazolam





sixpartseven said:


> Over Rated:
> 
> Coke - I love it but its not worth it unless Im mixing it with something else (read: opiates)
> LSD - Everyone says its under rated, and thats what makes it over rated. Dont get me wrong, I love LSD, I just think its over rated by the people who think its under rated.
> Ketamine - BORING. Id like to try it in a higher dosage though before I form a definitive opinion on it.
> *MDMA* - Maybe Ive just outgrown it, but its not to me what it is to everyone else. Get it?
> Alcohol - Fucking stupid. Sometimes.
> Weed - If I could come up with a way to efficiently eradicate all the weed in the world, I would do it in a heartbeat. I hate pot and everything it stands for with a passion.
> 
> 
> Under Rated:
> 
> Opiates - I dont understand everyone who says opiates are a subtle high. The Wood put it perfect in an earlier post "did you take 5mg hydrocodone and say this is what an opiate high is?"





dbailey11 said:


> over rated- *mdma*
> 
> under rated- alcohol (preferably good scotch; it's like angels pissing in yer mouth).





mu. said:


> Overrated:  alcool, *Mdma* and M1, weed. I  think i would never  test coke but i think it's overrated based on mates/net/this poll report. Who knows?
> Underrated: Ghb/gbl, Amt and kratom. Weed at high dose with a good setting is also underrated
> (i live in France, i think it depends where are you living.)





Ivan420 said:


> Overrated:
> 
> *MDMA*-it is pretty fun but i feel so shitty afterwards
> 
> Alcohol-only if there's nothing else and im in the mood to get loaded. usually leaves me really sleepy tho
> 
> Underrated:
> 
> Speed-i kn ow, i know how i could i likespeed mor than X? but it just feels better and the euphoria feels more natural and stronger than E for me





Trinity85 said:


> I'm speaking only from personal experience but:
> Overrated:
> *MDMA*-granted it's great the first few times but then it gets old. "best feeling in the world" my ass. I also hate how my brain needs a few days/weeks to get back to normal. I just feel completely off the morning after rolling and I hate it. I get uber paranoid.
> 
> Alcohol-Yeah. Not only does it taste nasty as fuck but I fucking hate hangovers and feeling pukey and out of my mind. No thanks. Not to mention that I hate how folks get loud and obnoxious while drunk.
> 
> Weed-it just makes me sleepy and paranoid. Lame.
> 
> Underrated:
> Darvocet-OMG! Nothing has beat the feeling I have had after popping a few Darvs. It even beat out ecstasy for me. I also love how it gives me like no nasty side effects. No nausea, no headaches in the morning, it's wonderful.





Nibiru said:


> over:
> 
> *MDMA*. Some people really think it's king shit though. I think it's okay, but nowhere near as awesome as people make it out to be. It also makes people behave in a retarded way that they aren't exactly aware of.
> 
> LSD. It's something western society never needed. Interesting, but not the profound spiritual panacea that 60s culture tried to make it into. There were already psychedelics being used by humans for ages upon ages. LSD was no miracle.
> 
> under:
> 
> GHB. Some good drugs to chug. However, the shit also makes people behave in an incredibly retarded way. And tastes more awful than any other drug I've come across. Bitter is one thing, but salty-strange is another.
> 
> Psilocybe mushrooms. Some seriously powerful trips from these. Much less forgiving than LSD in many cases, which may be why so many people go after LSD more. Seems that people don't find them as interesting as LSD anyway. Maybe it's just 'cause LSD is usually cheaper.





footclan said:


> Overrated: Coke/Crack - Coke just makes me anxious. Crack has gotten me high, was not as described to me or anything special.
> 
> *MDMA*
> Alcohol
> 
> Underrated: LSD
> LSA - hit and miss
> Ketamine
> GHB
> Methylone - plugged
> Opiates


----------



## SpaceYourBassAgain

twoface said:


> Coke is overrated cause it's so damm dirty this days that it only gives you anxiety
> 
> IMO, i'd simplify in just two groups:
> 
> Overrated: Illegal drugs
> Underrated: Prescription drugs
> 
> Seriously, except from MDMA and LSD, prescription drugs are much much better than any illegal drug. Not mention pharmaceutical quality. Who needs Heroin when you have Oxycontin?



I agree with your first point - a preference for prescription drugs over street drugs - largely because I don't have a street dealer who I can truly trust. With pharms, you just have to believe in the price of them.

The reason you will see heroin junkies selling oxy/morphine/hydro&oxymorphone for street heroin (which is dumb as fuck, really) is because heroin has a very different action on the brain. Heroin is not just "converted into morphine," or at least not regular morphine; it is converted into 6-MAM (6-monoacetylmorphine), which is very euphoric to say the least. It used to be thought that a smaller percentage of H breaks down into 6-MAM, but a recent study shows that most of it breaks down into 6-MAM.

I'd still say that street heroin is overrated, but it all depends on who you know. Saying that heroin or MDMA is overrated is kind of a misnomer, however. You are most likely talking about H/MDMA that has been cut to shit or doesn't exist in the product altogether.

Underrated:  the *combo of methadone and benzos*. I am certain that this combo has killed a few people I know, but everyone just says "they OD'd on heroin/painkillers" because it is an easier explanation. One person did pharms once in a blue moon, and did not realize that methadone takes a while to kick in, so he kept taking more and more. He also took xanax in an unknown amount, but he knew that you only needed a couple mg's. I would guess that he took less than 50 bucks worth of pills and died. Wish I was there that night - there could be one more dude breathing right now.


Another guy just over-did it one night after a long time of sobriety. This guy knew what he was doing. He could tell you exactly what was happening in your brain/body as you felt the various effects of any major drug...he just screwed up one time. Be careful with methadone and benzos, folks.


----------



## tomtom73

*overrated:*
benzos: making you sleepy and relaxed. so what? for me they're just good to come down.
kratom: see benzos
cathinones: don't like that feeling, the "electrical taste", the jaw clenching, the coming down. though i do like other uppers.
synthetic cannabinoids: why not get the real thing?
DXM: not worth the headache, i'd go for MXE instead

*underrated:*
good weed: this can absolutely be psychedelic. just because it's wide spread and "just a plant", i would not think of it as a primitive everyday-buzz.
synthetic tryptamines: some of them might be somewhat exhausting, but worth it. and there are so many other-world substances, like DiPT, 5-MeO-DMT (i know, not necessarily synthetic), 5-MeO-DiPT...

*well rated:*
LSD: yes, that's indeed the stuff. sometimes difficult, but very rewarding, if you treat it with respect and "work" on it.
MDMA: absolutely not overrated imho


----------



## Psychonauticunt

swybs said:


> It is sad to see so many people say "cocaine." Unfortunately, this just verifies my theory that everyone is getting shitty cocaine. The cocaine in the 80s was just unreal (NYC area) and if it was as good as it was then, it wouldnt be overrated.
> 
> In my opinion, acid is overrated (or maybe I have just tripped too many times) and opiated/oids are underrated.
> 
> swybs



I'm quoting an old post, but this is still something I hear all the time when I downplay the undeniable awesomeness of cocaine.

I have tried what is certainly close to pure cocaine - extracted straight from the concoction in which it was smuggled - as both snorted HCl and smoked freebase. Granted, it was a world apart from average blow, in that I actually felt some of the euphoria that is always associated with it. However, even after that experience I would always take a line of speed to a line of blow - or even three lines of blow. Cocaine turns into a completely different drug when you shoot it, but intranasal and smoked cocaine are shitty drugs, in my opinion, and I'm not the only one.

Anyway, overrated and good are significantly different descriptors, since anyone's definition of "overrated" depends on their perception of other people's tastes as well as their subjective opinion of the drug. This is demonstrated by the earlier quote compilation of people naming MDMA as overrated. Among the general public of drug users that I meet in the flesh, I would say MDMA is overrated. I'm not sure I'd say the same about Bluelight, as this thread seems to indicate plenty of others feel the same way I do about MDMA.


----------



## Tryptamino

MDMA is way overrated, unless it's your first time. my first time was the only euphoria i've had where i wasn't craving more. the second time was really fiendy, probably an amphetamine sulfate based pill.
Coke is only overrated because it tends to suck. when i would get some GOOD coke it was any thing but OVERrated, in fact i think that it was more intense than it got credit for. i remember someone giving me a needle, cause earlier i said that i would want to slam it, and then looking at the needle and thinking "jesus christ that would kill me"
underrated is amphetamine, i think. i enjoy it a lot, but most people for some reason hate it soo much, at least if they have tried meth. i do meth, but still can appreciate an adderall high. the only problem is tolerance, which doesn't get too high and doesn't develop too fast, but eventually, you just don't get high enough, and 20 mg and 60mg will feel the same, only giving you more side effects and no euphoria. so usually i end up taking long stimulant breaks when this happens, although i stopped using adderall regularly.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

The 2 times I used MDMA I was coming off an SSRI... so that probably fucked me over. My girlfriend, however, had a very good time. They were those "White Lady" pills that were all the rage a few years ago...

Gonna grab some Molly really soon (hopefully MDMA/MDA powder) and I've been off of SSRIs for years now so gonna give it a retry.

OH, and SEX on MDMA is weird as FUCK... I think MDMA as a "sex drug" is fucking overrated...


----------



## Seyer

25i-NBOMe, now *thats* a sex drug, holy fuck.


----------



## tomtom73

5-Meo-DiPT, *thats even more* a sex drug


----------



## kkgb1035

over rated- research chemicals
promethazine and codeine syrup. 

im gonna have to put cocaine in both under rated and over rated. lol
i say that because atleast in my area the coke we get is not very good and makes you feel shitty after and honestly isn't worth doing it but everyone seems to love it .
but at the same to cocaine of good qulity like 75%-85% percent is one of most euphoric things iv ever done and is an absolute blast. its just being able to get good qulity cocaine likec that all time thats hard  

underrated- 
ketamine
heroin(besides the fact that it can really make things shitty in your life , in my opinion ther is no better feeling in the world )


----------



## crOOk

verso said:


> I'd come home from school each day, smoke a bowl, watch some Family Guy, and then I'd fall asleep eating a tub of ice cream or jerking off.


God that made me laugh :D



kkgb1035 said:


> underrated-
> ketamine
> heroin(besides the fact that it can really make things shitty in your life , in my opinion ther is no better feeling in the world )


A drug being awesome doesn't make it underrated. I don't think you'll find any two drugs that have received higher praises by those who use it. The demand of ketamine can currently not even be covered because people fucking adore it. As to heroin... lol. How many drugs have you seen that people write songs about and dedicate their lives to? :D
I also agree about cocaine's euphoria when iv'ed, but I'd still consider it overrated as shit.

But hey, it's your opinion, so I'm definitely gonna have to let that sink in.

So, I was just gonna write 


> overrated: ketamine
> underrated: diphenidine


I guess I won't.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Tetrazepam and tramadol; soooo underrated.


----------



## ColtDan

kkgb1035 said:


> over rated- research chemicals



Bit of a generalized statement lol


----------



## crOOk

Pill2Chill said:


> tramadol; soooo underrated.


This x 1000


----------



## Burnt Offerings

overrated: temazepam. It's OK and all, for what it is, but I have no idea how people got addicted to it. It's not that great IMO

underrated: psilocybin. Probably the only recreational drug that actually improved my life upon taking it. The overall impression I've gotten from talking to people about it though is that people think it's more "chaotic" than LSD, and LSD lasts longer, so it seems like more people prefer acid. But man, one of the happiest moments in my entire life was sitting on my porch and watching the sun come up while high on mushrooms, it was like my brain was floating in a warm dopamine bath or something. The residual effects of positivity and happiness lasted for days and days after that, too.


----------



## Leegrow

Overrated:
Alcohol
Opiates (never shot up before tho)

Underrated:
I will second Valium over Xanax/Klonopin
LSD: around here it gets poo pood for some reason and everyone does shrooms dont get me wrong shrooms are great but way more introspective. If you have something bugging you you cannot do shrooms w/o thinking about it. acid you can have fun whether or not you want to make it spiritual


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Leegrow said:


> LSD: around here it gets poo pood for some reason and everyone does shrooms dont get me wrong shrooms are great but way more introspective. If you have something bugging you you cannot do shrooms w/o thinking about it. acid you can have fun whether or not you want to make it spiritual



Those are my thoughts exactly. The only times I've had "bad trips" (well, actually only bad periods of a trip), it's been on mushrooms. With the deep, scary introspective thinking like you said, where I'll go through my entire life and beat the shit out of myself for every decision I've ever made. Those episodes are usually only brief, though, and I'll snap out of it. 

Whereas the one time I did LSD, it was like one big cartoon adventure that was nothing but fun, and the thoughts I did have were creative and interesting. Wasn't as intense as mushrooms, though.


----------



## hangyourhead

Cocaine is waaay overrated. 
Kratom is underrated. 
Bupe is way too overrated, try being on it for over a year. 
Tramadol, definitely overrated. Maybe it's my genes, idk fuck it.
Oxycodone is overrated considering the prices for Roxi's. Ridiculous. Good high, short-lived, but stimmy and euphoric in it's own way.
Psilocybin is underrated by a good portion of its users that do it for strictly social inebriation. I enjoy the alien, morphing yet spitirually enlightening visuals, some strains are uncannily DMT-like with such complex psychedelia. 
LSD is obviously UNDERRATED, with all this bullshit 25i being passed as Lucy. That's just immoral. LSD is beautiful, some my most spiritual and euphoric experiences/memories.


----------



## Sprout

Overrated: Coke, Marijuana.
Underrated: 5-MeO-DALT, Tramadol - hypermetabolism on my part - ), oral Morphine, Methylphenidate, MPA.


----------



## TheCuriousOne

amphetamine is pretty underrated. 
It's probably my favorite stimulant. It gets its job done... it's effective, long lasting, not very addictive and you get a light "euphoria" on top of it.
It's useful in school & work/ It gives you a little bit of confidence/ You can also use it to party.

I have no comedowns from it, and I can always fall asleep after doing it.

Plus it's really cheap.


----------



## TheCuriousOne

Overrated: DIETHYL ETHER

Some people will disagree with me. But after seeing it on Fear and Loathing I wanted to experience this "narcotic". I tried sniffing it and inhaling with an empty bottle... it just give me a very light alcohol-like buzz. Nothing more, I also felt a little stupid for 2-3 minutes but that's it.
No euphoria, no hallucinations... it sucks, money wasted.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Overrated: Alcohol
-drink and get stupid
-hangovers
-most ppl unable to drink & drive without killing others
-mindless commercials 
- lots of pissing 
Underrated: LSA (Morning Glory)
- auditory & visual hallucinations
-can be bought cheaply from local market
-doesnt make you beat your wife


----------



## Toz

TheCuriousOne said:


> Overrated: DIETHYL ETHER
> 
> Some people will disagree with me. But after seeing it on Fear and Loathing I wanted to experience this "narcotic". I tried sniffing it and inhaling with an empty bottle... it just give me a very light alcohol-like buzz. Nothing more, I also felt a little stupid for 2-3 minutes but that's it.
> No euphoria, no hallucinations... it sucks, money wasted.



Didn't you get the wah wahs as if you had done nitrous? I think you can get alot more out of it than a slight alcohol buzz, but the question is, do you really want to? Personally I agree, it's not my cup of tea so I never really huffed myself silly on it.

Anyway let's list some *overrated drugs*:

**Buprenorphine:* It's a boring as hell crap opiate that blocks pleasure from all the other useful opiates. Less is more or whatnot, in the end this opiate will always be shite compared to the rest.

**Alcohol:* Drunk people annoy me and probably many others. Also the buzz is not worth the hangover at all.

**Benzodiazepines:* Because feeling relaxed and wobbly is never worth months/years of withdrawal. Just don't mess with them.

**Cocaine:* Because when it's all gone and my money is too, I always wonder why I didn't buy meth instead so I could stay high for a week instead of a day.

**Oxycodone:* Always much more expensive when compared to heroin, and the effects are not what I am looking for. Does not provide an adequate nod.

And now over to *underrated drugs:*

**Phencyclidine:* A great dissociative that lasts a long time and does very well in low doses as a booster for psychedelics or weed. Seems to have gotten lots of undeserved hate.

**Tramadol:* Actually a nice opiate to boost the effects of other opiates or just to provide that extra motivation to clean to whole house or do otherwise boring chores.

**JWH-018* (and other synthetic cannabinoids): Because of the much stronger effects than cannabis it's a totally different high, not enjoyed by too many but it's one of my favourite drugs. Goes very well with dissociatives to blast into hyperspace!


----------



## Blind Melon

*over-rated drugs:*

1. Buprenorphine/Subutex/Suboxone/Zubsolv/whatever... Having tried: Hydrocodone, Oxycodone, Morphine, Fentanyl, Heroin, Tramadol, Codeine, Methadone and probably a few more I'm forgetting I just don't get what people see in Bupe, I'm finally off it after over a year and I am fucking stoked, can finally get high on real opiates again and can't wait to get back on Methadone. For me Suboxone has only ever eliminated 95% of my Opiate WDs at best, and at worst it's been just as addicting as any of the others, with a super long half life. Plus it's way over priced. Fuck. This. Drug.

2. Buprenorphine, have I mentioned how much I hate this drug yet?

3. Alcohol, as I hypocritically crack open a beer (the only form of alcohol I drink) but fucking sue me, I have one bowl of herb left, only Cimetidine + Omeprazole + Lope in me atm and some Kava Kava pills, trying to sleep tonight.

4. Cocaine, in a world with Crystal Meth, Adderall, Vyvanse (spelling?) and Dexedrine I don't understand why people buy this shit. If you don't have the greatest connections in the world your cocaine has probably been stepped on 50x by the time you sniff it. Not to say I haven't gotten lucky and scored the "fish-scale" before, but even then, great high but much too short lived and "fiendy" for my taste.

5. Codeine, don't get all the hype over one of the weakest and most toxic opiates out there.

6. Alprazolam/Xanax, my least favorite benzodiazepine. In my world this drug's only function is to knock me out after too much Crystal or to help with the WDs from Opiates / better benzos. I always act a fool on this one, can never remember shit, no muscle relaxation, etc. Only benefits are that it hits hard and fast.

*under-rated drugs:*

1. DMT, out of the psychedelics/dissociative/Empathogins I've tried (Shrooms, DXM, MDMA, MDA, MDE, MXE, Ayahuasca) DMT has been the most beautiful, meaningful and fun (when combined with Cannabis and Nitrous Oxide). Seriously love this drug.

2. Cannabis, with no risk of addiction I find herb to be both the most abuse-able and most medicinal drug on the planet.

3. Methadone, most under-rated opiate ever, IMHO. It's cheap, it delivers every single time, I love the high, the high lasts forever, don't have to go to some shady motherfucker to get it, etc.

4. Clonazepam, of all the easily acquired benzos in my neck of the woods this one has everything I'm looking for. It kills my anxiety, relieves my muscle tension, lasts quite a while, is fairly euphoric (especially when you actually have crippling anxiety or combine it with opiates), plus it lasts a good while and it tastes great.

edit:

5. Gabapentin, great booster for benzos and opiates, nice buzz on it's own when you take enough, quite anxiolytic, extremely affordable, easily 'scripted, and from what I understand a Godsend for people with nerve pain.


----------



## markymarc0

Im so new to all of this i love reading what you all wright


----------



## Sprout

Forgot to add: Overrated: alcohol and Valium (and all GABAergics) - 'hey, I'm no longer worried and... whoops, just punched my best friend and shit in his kettle'. 
I will take anxiety over complete anxiolysis, I need some inhibitions!


----------



## I B Profane

Underrated: Kratom, a lot of people seem to think this is like somehow not a drug. Or maybe they've just had the headshop stuff and haven't gotten a good nod off of it...but yeh, kratom is the tits. MXE is underrated in a lot of circles, has a bit of a niche crowd but those who enjoy it seem to love it as much as me.

Overrated: Adderall. Try being on it for 5 years, then telling me you still get anything positive out of it.


----------



## TheCuriousOne

Toz said:


> Didn't you get the wah wahs as if you had done nitrous? I think you can get alot more out of it than a slight alcohol buzz, but the question is, do you really want to? Personally I agree, it's not my cup of tea so I never really huffed myself silly on it.



I've never done whippits, so I can't tell.
I had 100% pure Ether and we did over 100ml in one session. We did everything. Sniffing, inhaling through bottle even drink little drops. We just felt a little numb on the face and an alcohol buzz for 5 minutes over and over again.
Def not worth the brain cells.


----------



## ColtDan

DMT... Over rated? Lol.....


----------



## eleusis211

Overrated:

Street cocaine (the overwhelming majority is cut with shit)
Oxycodone (one of my lower ranking opiates...don't get why it is so popular)
Diluadid (fun, but never as good as I expect, even when IVed)
Salvia (it is beyond me why anyone would do this for fun)
Alcohol (one of my least favorites...don't understand the appeal with so many other drugs)


Underrated:

Morphine (second only to heroin in euphoria)
Hydrocodone (don't know why people knock hydro, I enjoy it a lot)
Tramadol (a smooth, relaxing high in the 400-500mg range)
Mescaline (probably my favorite psychedelic but you don't see it around much)


----------



## aminophilous

I browsed the thread quickly, no way I'm gonna go through 25 pages of posts. I'll agree with a lot of people that *coke* is *overrated*. What a waste of time and money. I've had very pure coke that a friend of mine brought back from Bolivia, and while it was good, I could easily name 20 drugs that are more fun. If stims and an ego trip is your thing, just rail up some (m)ethylphenidate, better high and you'll save some bucks IMHO. I know some people might disagree on this but it's my opinion and I'm posting it and that's that!

More importantly, I want to say that I think *LSA* is *underrated*. I had morning glory seeds once and the visuals/tripping/mental processes were exactly like LSD, only difference being that one is a stim and one is a mild anaesthetic. Now if someone could come up with some pure LSA and put it in capsules and sell it, then we could all trip lying comfortably in our couches instead of having to wander out in the fields and explore every time. Think about it, you could trip on acid in the winter too, while it's raining outside. Cool stuff.


----------



## aminophilous

eleusis211 said:


> Underrated:
> 
> Hydrocodone (don't know why people knock hydro, I enjoy it a lot)
> Tramadol (a smooth, relaxing high in the 400-500mg range)
> Mescaline (probably my favorite psychedelic but you don't see it around much)



I'll agree that hydrocodone is great, wouldn't call it underrated though, a lot of people love it. Tramadol is shit though, if nothing else just because there's the chance you might seizure up. I don't like that prospect in a drug.

Mescaline sure is underrated because it's a good psychedelic, and people don't like introspection.


----------



## luggage

i haven't done much but
overrated: alcohol
underrated: ambien, hydrocodone


----------



## aminophilous

gher said:


> LSD - everyone's afraid of the stuff because everyone knows someone who knows someone who took 1/10/50+ tabs/microdots/pills and got stuck in a trip for a week/year/forever. No, sorry, that shit just doesn't happen like that. They were fucked to begin with.



This is sooo true, and usually it's simply a matter of bad set and setting. I've seen people go into the experience without first being commited to the whole idea of "putting chemicals inside your body" and of course their worst fears about losing their mind come true. This is where a little shamanism from someone more knowledgeable could help. Or just don't do LSD if you don't really want to. I was commited to try it and it turned out that due to a poor choice of setting (no shaman was around) I had a bad trip the first time. But I so wanted it to be good that I did it a second time and then it was beautiful. Instead a lot of people simply give in to peer pressure and do it, which is really sad, and a recipe for disaster.

Still, an entire decade, generation, and youth movement was shaped and defined by LSD, don't know if you can call it underrated.


----------



## kah8

over-rated:
cocaine
heroin

under-rated:
mephedrone
methylone
fent-analogs
midazolam


----------



## DavisK4high247

Street cocaine is over-rated since it takes a lot to stay high for a few hours, although purer coke is good, the short duration makes it overrated unless you have a lot of money to blow on blow. A lotta MDMA pressed pills that go around in clubs and at parties I find are either too weak or not really MDMA but something else that is not as good as good proper doses of MDMA are. DMT is over-rated to me because it was not what I thought it was going to be, but it was still pretty intense, not my kind of "trip" though. Morphine and Diluadid are over-rated for sure in pill foem unless used IV they are weak and not worthy of being compared to oxycodone or especially good heroin..
heroin is not over-rated if it's good, but it's sure not as great as movies portray it to be.


----------



## ColtDan

i assume you didnt breakthrough on DMT? were you aware of your body etc?


----------



## eleusis211

I've heard that, and also that you should never take more than 400mg daily. I've taken up to 1,200mg daily with no ill effects, so that was just my experience.


----------



## treezy z

overated: alcohol (i like it though)
codeine syrup
herb

underrated:
ghb (date rape bullshit)
heroin (most hated along with crack)
nbomes
"bath salts" namely MDPV and mephedrone (they'll turn you into a maniac murderer etc.)


----------



## Pill2Chill

underrated : d/l-amphetamines, tramadol, codeine, tilidine, 3-meo-pcp, 4FA

overrated: cocaine, dextroamphetamines, oxycodone


----------



## Doldrugs

Overrated: 

Alcohol
Benzos (and I have generalized anxiety disorder)

Underrated: 

Weed as a psychadelic (high dose edibles!)

Propylhexedrine (the extraction is easy, it's an awesome time, you can get it delivered to your door legally!)


----------



## SirTophamHat

SproutOnSmack said:


> Forgot to add: Overrated: alcohol and Valium (and all GABAergics) - 'hey, I'm no longer worried and... whoops, just punched my best friend and shit in his kettle'.
> I will take anxiety over complete anxiolysis, I need some inhibitions!



I think people who do dumb shit when drunk, on benzos, or both were dumb to begin with.  This includes taking too much of them in the first place.  If you do dumb shit while under the influence, blaming the fact that you were under the influence is a major cop-out.

Now of COURSE this post is slightly hypocritical, as I've been too drunk or fucked up before myself.  But any stupid stuff I did was my fault, and if the drugs contributed to that decision making, the first bad decision I made was taking those drugs in that circumstance.  Let's advocate for some self-responsibility here...


----------



## Felonious Monk

SirTophamHat said:


> I think people who do dumb shit when drunk, on benzos, or both were dumb to begin with.  This includes taking too much of them in the first place.  If you do dumb shit while under the influence, blaming the fact that you were under the influence is a major cop-out.



Agreed.  I used to take a lot of benzos and I sometimes did things with a lowered inhibition, like yelling at frat guys/bros and telling they were worthless pieces of shit... so nothing stupid like driving or fucking fat chicks, just lowered inhibition.

OT: I'm really disappointed with this thread.  You people have incredibly shitty taste in drugs, or just don't understand the meaning of over- and under-rated.  Overrated means they're a lot of hullabaloo over nothing, and underrated means not enough people are talking about the magic of X...
IE. Nbomes, fent, RCs, etc... are not underrated, they are poison and/or not effective recreational drugs.  LSD, heroin, and cannabis are not overrated, that doesn't even make sense.

The one I can agree with, street cocaine is overrated.  Nobody is getting Scarface high off something you bought from some 12-year-old in the hood.  Do an acetone wash and then you'll something worth putting up your nose (even if there's 50% or more less of it, haha).


----------



## corpsecircles

My guess is only tried once?? 
You have  to dig yourself quite the comfortable grave before you fall completely in love with heroin. My suggestion though would be to keep the disdain and try to find something that will love you back instead of kill you or.make.you want to.die when then leave you.


----------



## hangyourhead

Underrated- Diazepam, MXE (underrated by some, there are many MXE addicts though too haha), some mid-grade high CBD strains are very underrated because everybody "only smokes MMJ"... and last but not least, regular old hashish and opium. Good kratom can be a shot in the dark these days, unless it's real UEI or MPI. Ketamine (IV/IM esp) has godly effects far too many overlook. 

Oh wait! Morphine, although being The Golden Standard of Opiates, it underrated by those oxy/dilly/heroin-lovers. Morphine was the first real nod/waking dreams I'd ever gotten from a opiates. I feel it  has some of that opium "poppy dreamy-magic" to it.

Overrated- Oxycodone duh, bad kratom is overrated by some, bupe, Cocaine via nasal ROA- what an awful comedown. Alcohol, that's a given, although I drink a lot. Love em, but dabs are overrated not by effect (I love a good dab/shatter batch) but by cost/effect ratio; if you don't live in MMJ-state which unfortunately OH is not! 

I'll have more I'm sure.


----------



## ebola?

Felonious Monk said:
			
		

> OT: I'm really disappointed with this thread. You people have incredibly shitty taste in drugs, or just don't understand the meaning of over- and under-rated. Overrated means they're a lot of hullabaloo over nothing, and underrated means not enough people are talking about the magic of X...
> IE. Nbomes, fent, RCs, etc... are not underrated, they are poison and/or not effective recreational drugs. LSD, heroin, and cannabis are not overrated, that doesn't even make sense.



You're talking about two extremes along a spectrum, when the matter is actually a two-dimensional space; you can have good things that are overrated and bad things that are underrated too.

ebola


----------



## Doldrugs

I wouldn't touch an nbome with a 30 foot stick but I don't think I'd call it poison or "completely ineffective." Plenty of people have satisfying trips on that shit. And while I personally love cannabis it's about as hyped as a drug can possibly be. I don't think it's unreasonable to be underwhelmed by it, especially if you're smoking it.


----------



## GolemGolem

I think pot and opiates are overrated. I used to smoke a ton of it, but most of the time I didn't really enjoy it, and then came the overwhelming anxiety. Never got a nice high from an opiate either, they work for pain, but I've never found myself really enjoying the effects. Lucky me, other wise I'd probably be a stoner and a junkie. 
3-meo-pcp and MXE are godly and don't get enough respect. I love mushrooms, but the hype is overblown.


----------



## theSpruceGoose

The reason that coke is overrated is that it's just not worth the money.  The same goes for heroin.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ you have never done good coke.  

Overrated drugs

benzos
herion
research garbage
synthetic cannabinoids
MDMA 


underrated drugs

*Mushrooms*
testosterone 
cafine
methadone 
pseudoephedrine
ephedrine
LSD
grass


----------



## SirTophamHat

theSpruceGoose said:


> The reason that coke is overrated is that it's just not worth the money.  The same goes for heroin.



well, coke has that cardiotoxicity thing going for it too.


----------



## Toz

neversickanymore said:


> ^ you have never done good coke.
> 
> Overrated drugs
> 
> synthetic cannabinoids



Synthetic cannabinoids as overrated? From what I gather most people only use them to thwart drug screenings or because they are cheap. I seem to be one of few people that actually enjoy them and would choose them over weed most of the time. I would not say they are overrated, overused maybe.


----------



## Brades92

Over rated:
Cocodamol (curveball, i know not really a recreational drug, but couldnt think of any others and i have never felt any pain relief from it, especially when compared to codeine and tramadol, i get really annoyed when people call it a "strong painkiller" haha)

Under rated:
I have a thing for Hash.
N20 (Especially N20/MDMA combo) short but such an intense unexplainable experience
Tramadol (sorry, but i really love 200mg+ with a few whiskeys, one of the very few things to help me truly relax and have proper sleep)


----------



## hangyourhead

Toz said:


> Synthetic cannabinoids as overrated? From what I gather most people only use them to thwart drug screenings or because they are cheap. I seem to be one of few people that actually enjoy them and would choose them over weed most of the time. I would not say they are overrated, overused maybe.



I wouldn't say I've ever seen much about synth-cans being overrated in the general population, just a certain crowd that got addicted to JWH's and the other. Also wouldn't say AB-FUBINACA is dangerous IMO. IME it has always been safe when I have it around and it wasn't addicting, just very stoning and fun.

Like Toz was saying, I'd definitely choose AB-FUBINACA > just some whatever bud (I'm not talking top-shelf MMJ, hash, wax, edibles though haha too good) AB-FUBINACA can have some visual trippiness too at as well as warm analgesia (which Pfizer was researching it as an _analgesic_ before it got used as a synth-can). It just hits heavy and hard like a strong strain of MMJ or fire hashish. With pain-killing properties better than some of quasi-opioids (i.e. tramadol) IMHO.


----------



## mickmate

Over rated:

Alcohol.. Doesn't appeal to me at all.
Street quality coke.

Underrated:

Md caps - high quality mdma, precise measurements.
Synthetic cannabis - Pre bans - I've had some sensational experiences in the past, extremely relaxing, euphoric, and trippy.
2C-B - Perfect balance imo, just right on the psychedelic effects if the dosage is right.
Weed - Fits most situations


----------



## MrCookiE

Overrated; cocaine, weed


Underrated; alcohol


----------



## Wrath08

Hey everyone new to bluelight and this will be my first post. Just wanted to give my opinion. 

For me: underrated-oral morphine (though its normally combined with 45mg dxm and 200mg tagament)

Over rated-cocaine (can be great if its decent potency but the short duration, the huge urge to constantly redose and, the high price offset the benefits imo)

Again glad to meet everyone. I hope to be around and meet and get to know alot of new ppl


----------



## SirTophamHat

Wrath08 said:


> underrated-oral morphine



i agree, fall 2012 i was taking that shit weekly and it was a good time every time.  high up on the nostalgia scale.


----------



## Rybee

*Overrated: *
Cocaine - Seems to be the trend in this thread to be honest. Expensive and not a great high. Usually cut with all sorts of crap.
All benzodiazepines - Very useful in a therapeutic sense, but I just don't get the fascination with Xanax bars. 
Codeine/Promethazine - Just don't get the hype. Seems to be more 'trendy' to have than actually good for a high.

*Underrated:*
Tramadol - Just love it, though I can see why some people just don't like it.
Pregabalin/Lyrica - I guess it's expensive for what it is.
Morphine - It's poor oral bioavailability usually puts a lot of people off.


----------



## t-girl72

Coke is ridiculously over rated. I do it all the time and just consider it a pussy drug (I'm not getting the best shit, but not the worst)
Underrated is Phentermine.....prescribed by docs for overweight people the shit rocks, if you can get your hands on it


----------



## Wrath08

SirTophamHat said:


> i agree, fall 2012 i was taking that shit weekly and it was a good time every time.  high up on the nostalgia scale.



Yea and given there are opiates that have a much better bioavailabity. Even so with the right dose and a potentiater or two oral morphine can be quite relaxing, and its nice and long acting


----------



## Wrath08

t-girl72 said:


> Coke is ridiculously over rated. I do it all the time and just consider it a pussy drug (I'm not getting the best shit, but not the worst)
> Underrated is Phentermine.....prescribed by docs for overweight people the shit rocks, if you can get your hands on it



Ive never tried phentermine though ive heard interesting reviews on it.  Not to 
thread jack but how would you rate phentermine to adderall?


----------



## Oxy Blues

spork said:


> Which drugs do you think are overrated? Underrated? Please explain why you feel this way too.
> 
> I personally think that acid is overrated. There is unnecessary hype behind it and when I tried it, the experience was far from what I imagined. Don't get me wrong, I still do like acid.
> 
> I think that alcohol and marijuana are underrated. Just because they are widely accepted, many people don't even view them as drugs any more. When in fact, they are the most commonly abused drugs.



You've gotten shitty acid or 25i-nbome sold as acid (happens these days).


----------



## Oxy Blues

overrated:
snorted coke, smoked heroin, weed, 25i-nbome, xylazine, benzos, lyrica (not really that much of a drug but definately overrated as fuck).

underrated:
speedballs, shot coke, shot heroin, high quality MDMA, LSD, alcohol, codeine, tramadol is underrated as hell, a very phat bowl of jwh-018 or any spice that contains jwh-018 at least for 15-25 mins..


----------



## MrCookiE

I'd have to say another underrated drug (if you can call it that) is alcohol, just because I've had some of the best times drinking and not taking other drugs.


----------



## twinn

Overrated is gay men wanting to inject themselves with meth for better sex. Truth is they want the drug more than the partner.. Wake up men this is not the way to have fun, it will turn into a dark obsession that you cant get out of. Not judging at all, just sitting back seeing this shit


----------



## Toz

twinn said:


> Overrated is gay men wanting to inject themselves with meth for better sex. Truth is they want the drug more than the partner.. Wake up men this is not the way to have fun, it will turn into a dark obsession that you cant get out of. Not judging at all, just sitting back seeing this shit



Using drugs to enhance sex is overrated. Sex can hold it's own without chemical enhancement.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

ebola? said:


> You're talking about two extremes along a spectrum, when the matter is actually a two-dimensional space; you can have good things that are overrated and bad things that are underrated too.
> 
> ebola



honestly just use vernacular (pharmacology and neuroscience is another story)


----------



## _Anonymous_

Hydro is overrated. In my experience the euphoria is nice as well as the body buzz, however it's hard to enjoy anything happening except for the high.

The most underrated thing i've ever tried is a mix of weed, adderall and ritalin. I hate just ritalin but it helps the adderall high not get too wired


----------



## PaperCha$er$

Overrated: 
MDMA weak 

Jiggas (ecstasy ) weak 

Xanax bars ( I don't member a body high

 Alcohol ( I don't like it ) 

 Cocaine 

 Adderall ( fuck any of them ampheds unless it's meth )

Vicidon an loritabs ( there decent I mean if u don't wanna get to fucked up at all ) 

Any benzos I think most are crap some make u trip tho.

Shrooms

Weed ( it never gets me where I wanna be an this is medi grown to) 

Underrated:

LSD

Morphine 

Some opiates

Demerol had me fuckin trippin man it's kinda a dirty high tho idk

BHO Wax ( weed ) 

Solvent less wax (weed) 

Idk some of the dope I didn't do but I just know already from sellin some of it an gettin high from the aroma or jus experimenting an hearing from my customers talk about how good the shit is


----------



## shishigami

Overrated (or they just suck)
Wacky tobaccy
Ritalin (and anything based off of it, ethyphenidate I'm looking at you)


----------



## phatass

overated: cocaine (obviousl)

underated: GHB


----------



## Turk@GG

Overrated: coke, roxicodone, and alcohol

Underrated: carisoprodol, valium, lsd, mushrooms


----------



## ebola?

There is no way that lsd or mushrooms are "overrated".  Numerous people speak highly of the two drugs quite frequently.

ebola


----------



## Zenethylamine

Overrated:

All preparations of cocaine
Contaminated "ecstasy" pills
High-dose oxy
Pretty much any drug

Underrated:

Meditation


----------



## SirTophamHat

^ this guy...

overrated: 

Street heroin/impure diacetylmorphine

underrated: 

LSA


----------



## spixce

Overrated:

Weed (stoner culture is stupid and the high is boring but is good medically)
DXM (the medicine is nasty and the high isn't that great
Adderall (not that euphoric IMO)

Underrated:

Spice and synthetic cannabinoids (Cheap, legal, strong, euphoric)
2C Series (nice unique euphoric psyches)
NBOMes (clean clear headed euphoric trip but hated for media lies)
Opiates (pure euphoria)

Fairly Rated
Benzos
Alcohol
Methamphetamine
MDMA
LSD
Cocaine


----------



## Kaye24trynabattle

Ghettotastic_bong said:


> I'm suprised no one has said kratom as under-rated, most of you BL'ers seem to love the stuff.
> 
> I'll also say morning glories / HBRW are under-rated, most people don't even consiter them to be in the same class as other psychedelics, and while they certaintly have side effects, it's possible to have an intense and mind-opening experience with them






AGREED!!!   they have been a mircle worker me getting off subutex! and they are all natural man! so glad you brought this up!         ofcourse i normally take 2 or alittle more grams each dose which my research tells me is low and it still does the trick


----------



## Crankinit

> Underrated:
> 
> Meditation



This. Also Chi Kung. A regular Chi Kung practice will make you feel incredible.


----------



## weekend addiction

Zenethylamine said:


> Underrated:
> 
> Meditation


Why don't you sit under a tree a write a poem about it? 

Overrated: nitrous, cocaine, any stimulant
Underrated: tramadol, codeine, kratom, librium, gabapentin, benzos, caffeine, vaporizing weed, cannabis edibles, mushrooms, DXM, cheap weed, craft beer, nutmeg, morning glory seeds, acid (from what I hear)


----------



## pinpoint

Overrated:
-Cocaine
-Crack
-Adderall (l-amp, ew)
-DC mods

Underrated:
-GHB
-Kratom
-Phenibut
-My dick


----------



## Kaye24trynabattle

pinpoint said:


> Overrated:
> -Cocaine
> -Crack
> -Adderall (l-amp, ew)
> -DC mods
> 
> Underrated:
> -GHB
> -Kratom
> -Phenibut
> -My dick



lol^^ and ?    what is phenibut, is it a legal substance?


----------



## tryptamine-tripper

Overrated- cocaine above all, it's basically cigarettes for your nose, but with much less of a rush. Its strongest effect is creating an urge to do more. Nicotine as well, I can't believe how much time/money I wasted on tobacco when I was 18/19. Benzos, when I tried them they were pretty boring, yet so many destroy themselves with those horrid little pills. Lastly I'll say MDMA, it's far better than the other drugs I just mentioned, but I just don't get the hype. I'm all about psychedelics, I fucking love amphetamines, but MDMA just isn't my style. However I love MDA, I don't dislike rolling, hell I certainly enjoyed MDMA when I've done it, but I am interested in the more trippy/introspective/spacy side of empathogens, though don't have too much experience with them & wouldn't ever roll with much frequency.

Underrated- many psychedelic RC's. There is in fact reason to use them besides as "acid/mushroom replacements", they're all different compounds with their own values. As well, just becauase NBOMe's are highly dangerous and rather superficial doesn't mean all RC psychs are! Shit 4-AcO-DMT & DPT are as deep as it gets. And some of us just like to explore as many different sides of the psychedelic experuence as we can, while I do consider LSD psychedelic perfection that's not inherently true, everyone's taste is different and their are many psychedelics I love almost as much as good 'ole LSD. Also gotta say, with the whole dabs craze many underrate classic hashish- I prefer it to oil! May not be quite as strong, but the high is better & it's still far stronger than buds. Finally, I'd say kratom is underrated, simply because it doesn't fuck you up the way stronger opioids do, but that's not a bad thing I love how I can function 100% normally yet still be nice and high, stimulated yet relaxed at the same time, it's sort of a wonder drug in terms of functionality for me (though I need a short break soon).


----------



## Libertin

Overrated - alcohol

Underrated - Psilocybin/psilocin/mushrooms.

It's sad some people think mushrooms are overrated. This is unbelievable to me. Mushrooms should be one of the most profound experiences of your life; if not, you did it wrong in my opinion. Really, many people don't know how to use this drug, or psychedelics in general for that matter. Their lame trip reports evidence their ignorance. Of course you're not going to have a special experience if you eat mushrooms with a fucking big ass pizza-burger, 3 beers and then sit playing call of duty or staring at the TV. Yet this parodic scenario outlines many of the trip reports I've read. For those that don't know, the _correct_ way to do mushrooms is alone1, in darkness with your eyes closed, in silence or with music - smoke cannabis at the peak if you have it. Enjoy the sublime eruption of divine consciousness, melting of reality, lurid visual cascade and obliteration of your personal identity. Thank me later!

1 Tripping alone is not recommended for first-timers. Sure, on your first time have someone check you're OK. But you don't need a 'guide' interfering with your trip. I feel strongly that the true majesty of this drug is best experienced alone; it should be an immersive, introspective voyage. It won't necessarily be entirely comfortable; it usually has difficult moments for me. But it should be profound. The true nature of the psychedelic experience can easily be terrifying, this is why so many who partake go to lengths to avoid the introspection. But I think - "Buy the ticket, take the ride"


----------



## Cliffy78

Sit under a tree and write a poem- rotfflmfao!!! I thought the same. 
How can u say oxy is overrated?? 
Oxy-rated correctly by most. Euphoria, medical,
Overrated/all benzos!
Hydro codone- some else said it best, it's great if u don't want to feel shit except a jones for real opiates. 
Weed if u smoke daily, great for med purpose though
Alchohol/ shit will kill u
Coke- if wanna spend all ur cash in a night . never tried but used to sell it
Morphine- what garbage, I guess u gotta shoot it. Orally, nothing.
Underrated/ 
Fuckin shroom brownies/ I will never do it again lol
Acid/ whoooaaa! Can't handle it
Heroin- never tried but fuck if it's better than oxy I can't try it lol
Crystal- just guessing cause they seem fuuuckked up!
Spice/herbal incense-I prefer it to weed
Dxm- I've read the trip reports lol still gotta try one day
That's all I got ATM lol


----------



## Leegrow

I thought I was the only one who prefers spice to weed. Spice is more psychedelic, and less anxiety.

Benzos are so overrated for some odd reason. People here sell their oxy scripts to buy xanax. Wtf? Well, more oxys for me.


----------



## Cliffy78

Leegrow said:


> I thought I was the only one who prefers spice to weed. Spice is more psychedelic, and less anxiety.
> 
> Benzos are so overrated for some odd reason. People here sell their oxy scripts to buy xanax. Wtf? Well, more oxys for me.


Lmfao!!! I've never heard of that? Sell ox to get fuckin k-pins haaaaa!! Like u said more for u lol. Yeah man the spice actually works(highness) works great for nausea too I think , and u don't piss green. 
I just don't get the benzo thing though, I guess xannies r ok if their dirt cheap but shit I'll take a p10 over 5 doggies everyday of the week. They fuckin banned the spice where I live though , fuckinnn suuuuuckkss!


----------



## Waffle Sock

Underrated: Oxytocin - released during orgasm. Sexually Climaxing is a great high that everyone can agree upon and relate to. Always a good thing.


----------



## smokedup

Can we stop listing 'pseudo drugs' such as meditation and sex... i mean really, not witty or inventive as an answer.

Over-rated- MDMA, cocaine, benzos, alcohol, meth, prescription amphetamines, tobacco

Under-rated- opiates, coffee, ketamine


----------



## Cliffy78

Waffle Sock said:


> Underrated: Oxytocin - released during orgasm. Sexually Climaxing is a great high that everyone can agree upon and relate to. Always a good thing.


Your a lucky guy waffle, I can't even get nearly that far with the "opiate dick" and the low t man, wish I could but just not happening for me anymore 
Just found some "gorilla" synthetic weed shit in my neighborhood here and after awhile not being able to find it I'm fuckin wrecked like the first time I smoked pot, going to try to eat a pizza!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## bnlmusicfan2

Is any body on seroquel I apologize if this not the right theard for this question


----------



## crOOk

bnlmusicfan2 said:


> Is any body on seroquel I apologize if this not the right theard for this question


It's not the right thread at all. There are plenty of threads about quetiapine, so use the search function. Open a new thread if the existing ones do not cover your question. I'm sure a lot of people on this site are on quetiapine, but this is not the place to answer the question since it's completely off topic.


----------



## neurotic

bnlmusicfan2 said:


> Is any body on seroquel I apologize if this not the right theard for this question



what lol


----------



## Doldrugs

spixce said:


> Underrated:
> 
> Opiates (pure euphoria)



Lol where are opiates underrated?



> NBOMes (clean clear headed euphoric trip but hated for media lies)



They're disliked because they kill people even when they're safe with dosing. Are you saying that's a lie?


----------



## SoonAJunkie

-Overrated 
MOTHERFUCKING dmt and psychedelics.This shit with ego death etc is just your brain getting tired,nothing more. No other dimensions, no religious phenomena,NO. Shitting fucking brain injury, just that.
Weed also.Disturbing high,zero short term memory 

-Underrated 
Heroin 
No matter how much it is praised,it will always be underrated. It's a panacea, temporary for sure but it has helped me cure some things permanently. Sorry if this is not a hr advice but it has helped me get through shitty situations that I knew would last for some days.Heroin is hands down the king.You can socialize,work,have fun,sex,kiss,go watch the sunset,nod,dream,lucid dream,be content with life,be productive, just do whatever happily


----------



## Jesusgreen

Over-rated: 
- *Cocaine* - Don't get me wrong, it's nice, but I can't see even the slightest justification for its price when there are plenty of MUCH MUCH cheaper stimulants that are just as good or better. It doesn't deserve its reputation as the best stimulant or whatever, at least not snorted, though I imagine smoked/IV of any good stimulant someone can justify such a price.
- *25I-NBOMe* - It's a decent enough experience but I think most of its popularity stems from it fitting on blotter and people taking it when they can't get LSD as an alternative, of which it is a very poor imitation that does not even resemble LSD in the slightest. Worth trying, but not worth raving about.
- *25C-NBOMe* - Same as above and I think 25I is much more worthwhile personally, this was just eh :/
- *Alprazolam (Xanax)* - Better benzos out there by far, both recreationally and therapeutically. Even super easy to obtain stuff like Etizolam is better IMO, and I'm not a huge fan of that when compared to Diazepam and the like.
- *Nicotine* - Note I'm not referring to tobacco here, but nicotine in itself. A lot of people think it's the nicotine they love from cigarettes, but honestly I think it's the MAOIs, and I think that's why cigarettes go so well with other drugs. Nicotine is a nice clean stimulant but on its own doesn't really potentiate other drugs or hold anywhere near as much appeal as tobacco.

Under-rated:
- *a-PVP* - The pyrovalerones already get seconded to Cocaine, despite being up to 100x or more cheaper and pretty equal if not better in most aspects of the high - but a-PVP gets thrown even below MDPV in most cases, which surprises me, I actually prefer a-PVP to MDPV, think it has a better rush when vaped/smoked, and is a lot cleaner than 'PV when taken orally or snorted. It's one of the best stimulants I've tried.
- *N-Ethyl-Buphedrone/NEB* - Now don't get me wrong, a lot of the stuff going around is absolute shite, but the good stuff is on par with great Cocaine and an almost identical high. This is the closest drug I've tried to Cocaine itself, plus it's much cheaper, lasts longer, and the powder salt can be vaped straight up without having to be converted to freebase like Cocaine, for an amazing rush. This is another of my favourite stimulants.
- *Morphine* - Sure it sucks orally and nasally, but plugged it's decent, and IV is just mind-blowing. It usually gets put down a notch because of it's close relative Heroin being preferred, but if you're like me, that pins and needles rush with Morphine is something hard to beat. In Opium it makes for a great mix orally too!
- *Pethidine/Meperidine (aka Demerol)* - This stuff gets such a horrible rep because of the toxicity and low abuse potential with oral dosing compared to other opiates/opioids, but if you've tried this stuff IV you know just how fucking heavenly and beautiful that rush can be. 
- *Diazepam (Valium)* - Fuck Xanax and all that, Valium is where it's at with benzos IMO.
- *Etaqualone* - Stuff gets a reputation as a shitty Methaqualone knock off, but the people I know who've tried both say that the effects aren't all that different when vaped, and it's just oral that sucks. Anyone who's tried vaped knows it at least kicks major ass - has you nodding like dope and drunk like G with a rush that's on par with the likes of MDMA. Amazing stuff when vaped for sure.
- *LSD* - I don't care how great a reputation LSD has, it's still under-rated, shit's the bomb :D


----------



## Doldrugs

SoonAJunkie said:


> Shitting fucking brain injury, just that.



Yeah, no. This is just scientifically false and also stupid.


----------



## Hear Me Roar

MDMA is by far the most overrated imho.

"Ecstasy ecstasy ecstasy!!! Its amazing and i'm all lovey dovey, the music is so clear. I love everyone and it's all so spiritual"

You get the picture....


----------



## Dontworrybehappy:)

Overrated: Crack-  yikes, hate everything about it... smell, taste, duration... only gives me headaches, not worth it at all. 

Underrated:


----------



## yung_gnar

Overrated:
Benzos, Alcohol, Tobacco

Underrated:
Mescaline (San Pedro), Diphenhydramine, 25i-nbome


----------



## Dontworrybehappy:)

Overrated: 
Crack- yikes, hate everything about it... smell, taste, duration... only gives me headaches, not worth it at all. Plus makes me feel kinda dirty with the whole crack pipe deal, dunno just not my thing.  

Weed - only makes me feel good at first but then its all paranoia and feeling sick, nauseous and very drowsy. Everytime i try I end up fainting, loosing control over my body and think im gonna die. lol Plus I hate the munchies!

Coke - Its ok, but tends to make me aggressive and give me headaches. Nope. Also don't care for the snorting part much.

Underrated:
Crystal Meth - Fell in love with it and have not found a drug yet that comes even close to it. One of my favorite parts is when you smoke it, the way the vapor collects and "rolls" around in the bowl. Would never snort or IV it though, simply because im not a fan of snorting, (hencewhy I dont like coke much) and IV hell no, its always a torture getting blood taken already so doing that voluntarily nope. Not an option.  So yeah, smoking is fun plus i just love the euphoria, the "all is well and good" feeling, the energy etc etc. However i have a lot of respect for this drug too, its not to be underestimated since it can mess you up pretty bad. (mentally and physically) Im lucky it has not had a toll on my physical appearance and Im determined to keep it that way. I used to binge but that would just wear me out so taking a break is important. Now, i moved to a place where its pretty non existent i have not seen or touched it in about 4 months, but the desire is there.  Since i have not tried any other uppers other than coke & crack and those two dont do it for me I will just keep looking for something that could replace good ol' Tina either until i can get some sometime again or replace it for good. We shall see but this is my 2 cents.


----------



## manofsubstance

UNDERRATED ketamine. ilium xylazil. shrooms. hash. opiates

OVERRATED meth. weed. amyl. nitrous. alcohol


----------



## semiazas

Coke, crack, weed,  alcohol, meth, DXM. Though I love speed ball, and a little bit of coke is alright, and weed isn't bad, it's just met and I didn't enjoy meth I see I purpose now and then for a week or two binge.

But alcohol, cigs and DXM...to each their own I guess, I don't care for any of them, save for a small amount of alcohol sporadically.


----------



## Κασσάνδρα

Overrated: cocaine.
underrated: Dexedrine.


----------



## stevearoo

Thus thread is almost 10 years old. And its still going.


----------



## lazylazyjoe

Nothing new to add, but here are my thoughts.

Underrated: Oxymorphone,Nitrous, Ketamine, ephedrine, lyrica, Seroquel, tramadol (when it wasn't scheduled)

Overated: Marijuana, Oxy/hydrocodone, alcohol, caffeine, cocaine, Benzos, san pedro

Just right: Meth & Heroin


----------



## Waffle Sock

stevearoo said:


> Thus thread is almost 10 years old. And its still going.


Nice


----------



## phatass

overated: Cocaine
               5-APB
               MXP
               DXM
               Mescaline analogues (Proscaline IME escaline and allyescaline, allthough the latter slightly superior seem pretty bland alone...)
               2C-B and 2C-i
               3-MMC
               Clonazepam
               MDPV


underated: Methylphenidate IR
                 Ethylphenidate
                 2-FMA
                 Ketamine
                 Methoxetamine
                 Metocin
                 2C-E
                 4-MMC
                 Etaqualone (but bang for buck does come into account...)
                 Meprobamate
                 Loprazolam
                 4-FA


Obviously this is all and only IMO/IME... i could go on listing, but meh, more important things to do atm LOL


----------



## SirTophamHat

Waffle Sock said:


> Nice


----------



## lazylazyjoe

^If only my kindergarten teacher had sex with me too... lucky Ike


----------



## Dingus13

Overated: oxy, alcohol, adderall, hydrocodone

Underated: vyvanse, ambien (zolpidem), tramdol+weed, DMT, lsd.


----------



## Doldrugs

Dingus13 said:


> Underated: lsd.



Lol wut


----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

^I agree with Dingus lol. If you get your hands on some good, clean, pure LSD, there is really nothing like it. So many dumbass kids out there could give a shit less if the acid they get is really LSD though, cause at least they "trip balls." 8)


----------



## SirTophamHat

Clean strong LSD is beautiful, there's no other word for it
Since the 90s its been a rarity from what I understand.  

Definitely underrated by most of today's youth IMO too


----------



## burn2shine

Meth and heroin are both over and under rated.

Meth is like realizing too late that you've been dating an insane person.  Great at first, you fuck nonstop and she'll do anything for you.   And then two weeks later you wake up in a motel six not knowing what month it is and your car, phone, and wallet are all missing.

Heroin is like that x that's always there for you and you wonder why you dumped her in the first place.  Until you get back together and realize how fucking whiny and needy she always is.


I feel like this post wont make any sense to anybody who hasn't been up for at least four days.


----------



## Doldrugs

LSD is widely believed to be the best drug ever by basically everyone. If any drug CAN'T be underrated, it's acid.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Well people are also saying ketamine is underrated, but on here all it gets is rave reviews.  I honestly do think it is possible for LSD to be underrated because its quality and availability has been diminishing, so not as many people get the true experience

The whole thread is kinda subjective.


----------



## Kilfer

paradoxcycle said:


> Are you insane? Have you used it (heroin)? What has your experience been?



Dunno about him but my experience was bad as well, barf-o-la and day-long apathetic state were not enjoyed. I like meperidine far better than H. Must be the serotonin affair.


----------



## Kilfer

Doldrugs said:


> LSD is widely believed to be the best drug ever by basically everyone.



I must be an alien then :D


----------



## lazylazyjoe

> my experience was bad as well, barf-o-la and day-long



You did way too much. Besides, the best part of heroin is how after everyday use it alters your brain chemistry and makes you happy and makes you anticipate each dose with the thrill of christmas morning.

And while I've loved every LSD trip I've had, many have been different making me think I have never done real LSD. My first trip being in '97


----------



## spanky88

Overrated: marijuana (THC) IMO is the most overrated. All it ever did to me was make me completely paranoid, and when that was over I jus became super hungry. Never really enjoyed either of the two feelings. Second most overrated is prolly cocaine/crack. The initial high is great but the duration of that awesome euphoria only lasting several minutes, it just doesn't seem worth the cost. Then comes that "do anything for just one more" feeling. And the feeling like you're gonna jump outta your own skin feeling. Nothing is worth havin to feel that dreaded anxiety.

Underrated: there are many but a few would be; xanax and buprenorphine. Which I am scripted both. I have beat my opiate addiction. Which due to chronic pain, I suffered with my opiate addiction for 11 years. I feel like I have my life back. I kno that many of u will have negative feedback. But I'm the one not fiendin for my next fix. Not hungry with no money bumming ciggs. I no longer wake up dope sick. I am able to experience happiness. I deff don't look down on addiction hence I am an addict myself just not in active addiction. I take 16mg of bupe daily. Also take xanax 1mg as needed up to 3X daily. GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!


----------



## Victamon

*my lists, unto general society that I have encountered*

overrated:
 cocaine, feels flat :`\
ethyl alcohol (drinking ethanol, booze) in general, but especially in the forms of cheap domestic U.S. beer brands like Miller or Milwauke's Best or Pabst Blue Ribbon -- why not just drink spiked toiet water while at it??
cigarettes and chew (if going for nicotine, which is pointless to begin with aside from filling a void left by an unnecessary addiction, why not vaporize or use a transdermal patch or chew gum or whatever other method that is not quite as gross? even puffing a cigar preferable methinkseth)
benzos (specifically alprazolam, diazepam, and clonazepam since Xanax, Valium, and Klonopin or their generic counterparts seem to be the most commonly prescribed benzodiazepines. The only benzo that I have ever tried is alprazolam swallowed, and was underwhelmed)
*2C-B (I dosed only once, light, didn't feel much... though from the reports I have read & heard, it sounds feel-goody like less potent MDxx with a psychedelic edge, not to be done all the time)
*the _word_  'narcotics' -- it has completely lost its meaning!! It drives me bonkers whenever I hear a policeman on television refer to "confiscating [a suspect's] narcotics", the implication orinally being reserved downers like barbs or sleeping pills or opiates, when oftentimes the substance in question is an upper (speed, coke,) or even just herb, or something else altogether maybe not even specifically psychoactive (e.g. anabolic steroids). I suppose that words evolve (or devolve..) in connotation and eventually denotation, but folks should really say what they mean and mean what they say. Usually when referencing psychoactive drug in general (i.e. of no specific psychopharmacology), especially contexts pertaining to the law or scheduled/illegal/prohibited/regulated/outlawed ones, the word 'drugs' suffices.

underrated:
 hallucinogens in general
>>dissociatives in general (3MeO-PCP, ketamine, DXM, MXE, PCP, 5-MwO-DMT, nitrous oxide, toluene and other solvents, ether, et c) -- ahh, stereoscopic vision, blissful holing..
>>psychedelics in general (lysergamides, phens, tryps, and a-typical hallucinogens)
>>the notion of any deliriant (diphenhydramine, datura, et c.) whatsoever. The realms they open can be quite rewarding and spectacular, in a death-defying sorta way
sleep deprivation (realistic hallucinations anyone?)
high_quality (i.e. relatively_pure -grade) crack (freebase cocaine, smokable n'such) that hasn't been grotesquely cut with industrial products to hell and back. (have never done personally,  in part due to this)
Aanita muscaira & A. pantherina: Is it the upset stomach from the ibotenic and/or muscarine which some people experience that off-puts the broader community? It is amazing that these giant caps have not caught-on, even if they are a little hit-and-miss. If only muscimol in pure form were easier to acquiesce. GABa-ergia be mystifing.
nutmeg (contains myristicin & elemicin) -- aside from the extreme cottonmouth induced by anticholinergia, I had quite a reqarding experience. Similar to cannabis and san pedro, and really horny
*dextromethorphan (DXM)  HOW IS THIS MUCH FUN LEGAL?!?
lots of supplements (ginseng, horny goatweed, ...)
*methoxetamine (MXE)
Salvia divinorum: not for the faint of heart, to say the least
opium
prescription opioids & opiates such as codeine
25x-NByz`s (They have a relatively risky safety-profile and oftentime somewhat uncomfortable bodyload, true, but some of them are quite enjoyable and even rival LSD-25, especially for someone seeking more a clear headspace purely visual trip. 
Althouh 25B-NBOMe did had me very confused)
DOx, AMT, LSx, and other compounds yielding effects similar to and in some cases even superior in certain regards to LSD-25 (classic 'acid'). (No to say that 'the real stuff' is over-rated, however.)
4position-substituted tryptamines (metocin, miprocin, et c.). After all, psilocybin and psilocin (abbreviated as 4-PO-DMT & 4-HO-DMT, respectively) are themselves !
*possibly mescaline (I have yet to try the pure stuff.. just S. Pedro / P. torch, light effects though interesting)
caffeine (not really underrated, but under-appreciated -- It is consumed so frequently without even considering the psych-stimulant effect present in the beverage or food one just ingested)
speed (aphetamines) -- Take Adderall. d- & l- amphetamine -- hard drugs! -- and they are presecribed to kids!! My big broth knows a former meth-head who described Adderall isntant-release as "80% as potent as crystal".
nitrous oxide -- short and fun! just remember to breathe oxygen (even if only two-fifths pure, as from RTP air!) so as not to asphyxiate. @_<
synthetic cannabinoids. Original formula Mr.Nice Guy.  'nuff said.
*nootropics -- who wouldn't want to feel mentally sharper? And yet never do I hear folks mention them (verbally, in person). only in text, on-line.

Ones with an *asterisk I deem as under- or over- rated in general everyday life (i.e. 'RL'), but not in the context of internet forums such as bluelight.
I want also to mention cannabis, especially strains leaning more toward the sativa than the indica side (though stoning latter can work well meditating, former more in light be_active settings). Marihuana can fall onto both lists: overrated, in the case of potheads (though tbf, trmv), but also underrated since it _can_ produce some very powerful, even psychedelic, effects (depending on the strain, dosage, and individual tolerance), especially CEVs. I prefer the more trippy less sedating varieties, but they all seem to add a tad of paranoia to me, and immensely exacerbate my ADD, hence why I'm not a fan.


----------



## Longhauler

Coke is overrated... REAL GOOD, pure snortable coke is near impossible to score, the rush is short-lived, the nose tissue damage is extensive, the price is unreasonable... 

Booze is sooooo overrated as an acceptable drug for tough dudes in the average fucking boring American cop movie full of gun-toting morons whacking other gun-slinging idiots...

Fucking GUNS are themselves overrated hard drugs indirectly responsible for countless deaths - too many folks, especially Americans, are addicted to them....


----------



## 《Plasticity》

People are really saying cannabis is under-rated... cannabis, literally _the_ most glamourized illegal substance... under-rated 8). Totaly makes sense. 



> Fucking GUNS are themselves overrated hard drugs


Easily one of the most rediculous responses in this thread.


Over-rated:

MXE - "drug of the decade", pfft yeah, okay... enjoyable occasionally, mostly just disgusting feeling.
Cannabis - Nothing special, and the headspace is more delusional than insightful imo.
Coke - In all forms and ROA's excluding IV. This is an obvious one, total waste of money imo.
Alcohol - Feels disgustingly dirty, ruined almost all my immediate family.
Stimulants, excluding empathogens - Again, they feel dirty, make you fiend, and by the time you get to a satisfying high the comedown is almost never worth it.

Under-rated

Kratom - Surprise surprise, CaptainKratom likes kratom... who would've guessed.
aMT - Fantastic recreational psychedelic empathogen, practically all side-effects can be avoided via rectal ROA.
6-apdb - This MDA analogue slid under the radar but is by far the most euphoric and psychedelic of all the APB's.
Gabapentin - Some get zero effects from this beauty, but for me, It's the best social lubricant I can think of with some euphoria and an all around unique feel to boot


----------



## Longhauler

CaptainKratom said:


> Easily one of the most rediculous responses in this thread.
> 
> 
> Under-rated
> 
> Kratom - Surprise surprise, CaptainKratom likes kratom... who would've guessed.



Yeah... I admit it's a bit ''rediculous'' and off topic lol I was just venting my deep aversion to guns, for some reason... Some folks do obsess about them - just as they would about a drug - and they annoy me; movies full of gun fights annoy and bore me as well. I'm no stupid ''pacifist'' at all costs, I don't care much about baby seals and shit, but the proliferation of guns is bad fucking news imo. Now I don't wanna start a worthless argument: I was just throwing food for thought, somehow - you're entitled to your opinion about firearms, I'm entitled to mine... Don't feel like posting more on this subject, please 

I'm a big fan of kratom yet I believe it's a great thing if it's underrated! The less attention it gets from the powers that be the better! imo The longer it stays relatively unpopular, the longer it may remain legal and hassle-free. I'm an opiate-dependent individual who's been maintaining on kratom - with great results - for years. Let's hope some of those having a commercial interest in kratom won't fuck it all up for us responsible users...


----------



## black kat

coke is crazily overrated-most expensive drug and a single average dose lasts about 15-20 minures?pff,i dont think so...
Party drugs(Xtacy.MDMA etc) i find to be extremely overhyped as well for no good reason,you have to be in a very specific setup,environment and mood for them to
work properly or else its not that they have no effect but they have a bad,sickening effect which sucks(bad trip).Too much has to go right with those drugs..


----------



## Smoky

everyone is affected differently depending on many factors, but for me coke I suppose. One can only do so much and it stops working… Acid too, I preferred shrooms and mescaline


----------



## Erikmen

I don´t think hallucinogens in general is underrated I just don´t appreciate being high for 32 hours.
If you plan to have an acid trip you need to live by yourself, can´t work and need lots of time to recover and, worst of all, someone to comfort you when you are having those horrible bad trips. 
How can someone pay for something like that? For me it´s like being mentally crazy.
I respect those who like it.  And don´t judge, I believe it´s just me..


----------



## Doldrugs

Erikmen said:


> I don´t think hallucinogens in general is underrated I just don´t appreciate being high for 32 hours.



How long do you want to be high? There's a psychedelic or dissociative that lasts that long.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

@Erikmen - Psychedelic durations last from 10mins to 24+ hours, the grand majority falling well under the 10 hour mark. Pretty much all tryptamines with the exception of aMT last 8 hours and under. Hell, even notoriously long duration phenethylamines like DOC lasted 20 hours which while long lasting, it's well under 36 hours. 2c-d lasted like 3 hours, most of it which was just the come-up!



Longhauler said:


> Yeah... I admit it's a bit ''rediculous'' and off topic lol I was just venting my deep aversion to guns, for some reason... Some folks do obsess about them - just as they would about a drug - and they annoy me; movies full of gun fights annoy and bore me as well. I'm no stupid ''pacifist'' at all costs, I don't care much about baby seals and shit, but the proliferation of guns is bad fucking news imo. Now I don't wanna start a worthless argument: I was just throwing food for thought, somehow - you're entitled to your opinion about firearms, I'm entitled to mine... Don't feel like posting more on this subject, please
> 
> I'm a big fan of kratom yet I believe it's a great thing if it's underrated! The less attention it gets from the powers that be the better! imo The longer it stays relatively unpopular, the longer it may remain legal and hassle-free. I'm an opiate-dependent individual who's been maintaining on kratom - with great results - for years. Let's hope some of those having a commercial interest in kratom won't fuck it all up for us responsible users...



I wasn't flaming your premise, It's just a bit silly to call guns "hard drugs" lol. I mean I personally don't agree with your views on guns but by all means your entitled to your own opinion . However, this just isn't the thread to do it in.

As for kratom, I wholeheartedly agree. When I first started taking kratom it was well under the radar, nowadays not so much but hey... what can you do about it. Sadly, I'm essentially waiting for the DEA to call for banishment due to popularity, and you can bet their gonna list false information as their reasons for banning it because kratom is not dangerous enough to warrant scheduling. "The dangerous kratom is destroying the lives of our children by causing hallucinations, psychosis, murders and it's effects are compared to that of heroin and cocaine!". *yawn* The DEA doesn't even surprise me anymore., bunch of foolish idiots with too much power.


----------



## Longhauler

CaptainKratom said:


> I wasn't flaming your premise, It's just a bit silly to call guns "hard drugs" lol..[/QUOTE
> 
> Yea it was a bit awkward  Peace!


----------



## subotai

I thought 2C-B was stupid

is 25-I even liked enough to be considered overrated?

pretty much most RCs 

hydrocodone is so underrated, I could still eat like 4 Vics and get a nice buzz no idea why people sneer at it especially after they reformulated a lot of stuff

and a lot of flames might come here, but seriously

METHAMPHETAMINE is underrated, and downright shunned by people who never even thought about trying it yet theyll take RC stims

sweet dude


----------



## phatass

underatted: AB-FUBINACA high CBD to THC ratio, makes for an extemely nice high, no paranoid edge to it at all, which i get at least a little with weed/hash and other 'noids


----------



## Erikmen

CaptainKratom said:


> @Erikmen - Psychedelic durations last from 10mins to 24+ hours, the grand majority falling well under the 10 hour mark. Pretty much all tryptamines with the exception of aMT last 8 hours and under. Hell, even notoriously long duration phenethylamines like DOC lasted 20 hours which while long lasting, it's well under 36 hours. 2c-d lasted like 3 hours, most of it which was just the come-up!



I know I took too much and it happened with all 3 or 4 times I used. People were using it every day and I think I did it twice in less than 48 hours.
Really did not appreciate the bad tripping. It was very bad indeed. 
But that is an exception and it was because due to misuse. I believe I should have been more specific.


----------



## Lady Codone

Overrated - cocaine, LSD, mescaline, alcohol, 6-Apb, MXE

Underrated - methylone, codeine, hydrocodone (not really underrated but poo-pooed by many with a tolerance)


----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

Overrated:
Alcohol, cocaine, codeine, MDMA, weed, 25i-NBOMe, benzos, DXM, oxycodone

Underrated:
MDA, LSD, DOB, 5-MeO-DMT, ketamine, hydrocodone, amphetamine, nitrous

In my opinion.


----------



## KallDogg

Man ur very close in my opinion but oxycodone over hydrocodone????  U do know the difference right????  Plus the right benzo is underrated(xanax) and the others are overrated(val, Clo).  The Tros are the best which are the perc 30's in the south Oxy's make everything better.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

subotai said:


> and a lot of flames might come here, but seriously
> 
> METHAMPHETAMINE is underrated, and downright shunned by people who never even thought about trying it yet theyll take RC stims
> 
> sweet dude



I don't know that meth is "underrated" necessarily, as it's widely acknowledged to be one of the more powerful psychostimulant drugs out there. It's just that it has a kind of social stigma attached to it.


----------



## Professer

syrian rue is underrated - on its own even


----------



## incaseofaburglar

overrated: alcohol, cocaine, nicotine

underrated: ibogaine, phenibut, zaleplon (sonata)


----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

KallDogg said:


> Man ur very close in my opinion but oxycodone over hydrocodone????  U do know the difference right????  Plus the right benzo is underrated(xanax) and the others are overrated(val, Clo).  The Tros are the best which are the perc 30's in the south Oxy's make everything better.



I absolutely know the difference. I never said hydrocodone was better than oxycodone, I said that hydro gets looked down upon while oxy is praised. They're both great opiates though.

And I disagree that xanax is underrated. Or any benzos for that matter. For recreational purposes they don't have a lot to go on, but the side effects of dependency are really nasty. A lot of people overlook that for whatever reason.

As I said before, this is all personal opinion.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

over:
alcohol (I only enjoy it past fifteen minutes when I'm addicted)
MDMA (the comedown)
opiates/oids (same as alcohol)

under:
shroomz (really inspiring)
amp (functional, happy, and relatively non-toxic in therapeutic doses)
caffeine (like amp but dumbed down)
nicotine (like caffeine with a flair)

damn the ativan is making it hard to think


----------



## Leegrow

Don't feel like getting into the other drugs right now, but *Xanax* is overrated in the young novice drug using hipster scene, but underrated on this website and online in general with all the "drug snobs".

Also, *Soma *is underrated and not well known but I prefer it that way


----------



## MBoxed

Alprazolam is overrated. Its received a lot of hype and has little recreational value in my experience. It helps me in social situations and knocks me out if I take a lot, so I'm not saying it isn't effective, but it doesn't have a euphoric high and the it's wayyy overpriced on the street for it's actual Rx cost, accessibility and inherent value. 

Codeine is overhyped as well. Specifically codeine-based cough syrup. It's a meh-tier opiate due to ceiling effect and like alprazolam, its wayyy overvalued due to media hype and rapper endorsement. I know "s-s-s-sippin on sizzurp" sounds cool and mixing cough syrup with Sprite may seem like a cool idea (Who doesn't want to drink pink soda and feel awesome?), but here is a cooler idea: wash down one oxycodone with a glass of water and shutup. 

Underrated? Probably poppy tea. I know that isn't a specific drug but it's severely underappreciated for what it is. Oral morphine in general is viewed as a shitty way to do opiates bc of the low bioavailability, but I did oxy/heroin for many years and even poppy seed tea would make me feel good (2lb of seeds but still). I understand no one wants to admit they just chugged a huge glass of poppy tea to get high and certainly no one is rapping about it, but say the words "legal opiate high" and everyone pays attention. Poppy tea is the Rodney Dangerfield of opiate highs.

*Disclaimer: All opiates are horrible and usually lead to 1. Addiction and 2. Knowing the location of every place you can sell gold within 25 miles of your house. They should be used recreationally by no one ever.


----------



## ahint

Personally, I find alcohol generally overrated (but not by users of other drugs, just by folks who don't tend to do other things). I also find MDMA overrated, and I've had decent, strong stuff - I don't know why, I just don't enjoy it much, it's just a speedy kind of euphoria which I'm oddly not big on.

Not sure about underrated. Maybe nicotine? I keep my smoking irregular and I always get an amazing head rush from it, but that's probably just me.


----------



## Parabolan

ahint said:


> Personally, I find alcohol generally overrated (but not by users of other drugs, just by folks who don't tend to do other things). I also find MDMA overrated, and I've had decent, strong stuff - I don't know why, I just don't enjoy it much, it's just a speedy kind of euphoria which I'm oddly not big on.
> 
> Not sure about underrated. Maybe nicotine? I keep my smoking irregular and I always get an amazing head rush from it, but that's probably just me.


I cannot stand the smell of alcohol anymore.. havent had a sip in 5 years


----------



## geoffreychaucer

Alcohol is both overrated and underrated to me. 

The experience of going out with friends to a club or bar and paying a huge amount on alcohol is overrated. 

But I also think that having a drink or two with friends or alone is a very nice experience. Basically paying a lot for alcohol to be in a place with other people drinking is overrated but the substance, enjoyed correctly and cheaply, is underrated.


----------



## para-thesis

For a determination thats so "subjective" there seems to be almost unanimous agreement over the fact that its overrated...


----------



## psilocybin-dream

Overrated: MDMA, there are definitely situations I'd be happy to take some in, but it just doesn't suit me personality really (MDA is considerably more interesting to me, haven't had either in years tho, never did much rolling at all either, nor do I have the desire to roll a lot), alcohol, especially by those who don't really use other substances, is extremely overrated, being really drunk has really lost it's flair for me over time, I do like craft beers a lot & having some drinks in social situations or rare other occasions still, but alcohol is really inferior to all the drugs I've used a lot & some I've only used a little...most overrated of all, though, benzodiazepines, I just don't see the point of them, taking them is like not even being alive for several hours, such a waste of time (quite literally).

Underrated: well, numerous psychedelic RC's are underrated by those who think "RC" just means NBOMe's & methylone...the idea that psychedelic RC's are somehow inherently inferior to the classics is ridiculous to me, the classics are definitely among the best but I'd rate DOC & 4-AcO-DMT just as highly as LSD & shrooms, as well there are others I love, I like having a variety of different psychedelics to use & explore, I've tried a few I didn't like much but the ones I keep around all have their own special magic to offer.


----------



## snowman21

I feel like every hating coke is because they don't understand the true benefits. It's extremely functional unlike other drugs


----------



## Doldrugs

snowman21 said:


> I feel like every hating coke is because they don't understand the true benefits. It's extremely functional unlike other drugs



I think barely anyone has ever tried coke. They've tried a cocktail of baby laxative, dewormer, amphetamine, etc plus a tiny amount of cocaine (sometimes). The effects are going to vary wildly between batches. Judging coke as a drug is kind of a pointless exercise until it becomes legal and you can get it pure.


----------



## PotatoMan

*Overrated* -  IN Cocaine, Ecstasy/MDMA, opioids/opiates, tobacco, alcohol, benzos

*Underrated* - DXM, oral cocaine


----------



## SirTophamHat

Blank:  ever done all of those overrated drugs at the same time?  I bet it would be tits.

Ephedrine is underrated, I was wired before I took a bump of amp last night off just eph & coffee (granted they synergize!)


----------



## PotatoMan

SirTophamHat said:


> Blank:  ever done all of those overrated drugs at the same time?  I bet it would be tits.



i'd do it like, benzo-->booze-->cocaine-->(on comedown pop M)-->and when i comedown i'd end it off with a nice nod on hydro.

does sound like fucking tits


----------



## natalie d.

I personally think methamphetamine is overrated.  It keeps me up for a long time, but fails to give me a sense of euphoria like it used to about 10 years ago, when the quality was much better.  If that quality stuff stuff still exists, I would sure like to know where it is available at!


----------



## sighkosis

oh, i'd say that meth is UNDERRATED, at least 'round these parts where it's harshly judged as a white trash drug, so rare among my peers it's the butt of jokes.... yet at the same time these people spend exorbitant amounts on addies or dexies, tweaking on essentially a less-pleasurable meth. when i actually scared some up and tried it i found it _absolutely_ worth doing, in fact it's the best, most addictive iv rush i've ever had, up to and including H.

also underrated: nicotine (smoking, too, is out of fashion), propylhexedrine (long live Benzedrex!), ephedrine, clonazepam, poppySEED tea, tramadol, caffeine...

overrated: iv heroin. i guess it depends on the quality of your gear; i usually get fire from the same guy, but my most recent batch was too sedating, whatever it was cut with. in any case, iv heroin is held up as this legend among drugs, and it's pretty amazing and all, but like i said meth hooked me at once; h i buy if i have extra after weed and meth, but i rarely CRAVE it.

also: ketamine (im'd or iv'd, it hit like weak MXE), alprazolam/lorazepam, iv hydromorphone (nice rush but no legs!)...


----------



## ykm420

Overrated: Dextromethorphan, Meff.


----------



## devilsgospel

OVER - I personally think weed is a severely overrated drug. I understand that it affects everyone differently, but daily use turned me into a mumbling idiot. I feel so much sharper without it.

I simply don't understand how people live the stoner lifestyle. To each their own though.

UNDER - Clonazepam. I'm sure it's partially because most people don't know what the hell it is or only pay attention to Xanax. No drug has ever given me the sense of relief and comfort that a few mgs of Klonopin provides. I'll take it over Xanax any day.

Not if you were to mix herb and Klonopin/Xanax, that's a whole different animal haha. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## beniceman

Over: bad coke
Under: good meth


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Overrated: cocaine, alcohol
Underrated: phenibut, cannabis, codeine


----------



## Sprout

Doldrugs said:


> I think barely anyone has ever tried coke. They've tried a cocktail of baby laxative, dewormer, amphetamine, etc plus a tiny amount of cocaine (sometimes). The effects are going to vary wildly between batches. Judging coke as a drug is kind of a pointless exercise until it becomes legal and you can get it pure.


I am of the 'not so impressed' camp and that is no issue with purity. I've had the real thing and I've had shite, both turn me into an arrogant dick and a fiend. I hate the stuff so much that I've spent months straight snorting/basing it.
It's overrated because of the glamour and class associated with it, along with the 'pinnacle of euphoria' comments and Freud's obsession.


----------



## broManDudeGuy

At least where i grew up
Over-rated:
Alcohol
Heroin
RC'S like NBOME 
Benzos
Shake and bake
And garbage stepped on coke

Under rated:
LSD
Good coke


----------



## Lady Codone

Most overrated drug in the world:  Alcohol.  It's a dirty, unpredictable drug for me (and many others).  Makes people aggressive, sloppy, obnoxious and stupid.  No euphoria whatsoever.  And puking.  Lots of puking.  

Most underrated:  Benzedrex.  Seriously, this feels more similar to meth than Adderall does IMO.  Great skin tingles and long-lasting stimulation.  Its OTC status and cheap cost make it great for those who can't find/afford other stims.


----------



## chairmanma084

overrated: cocaine, alcohol, barbitals, adderall, halcion, hydrocodone, hydromorphone

underrated: marijuana (oils, edibles, etc), LSD, DMT, clonazepam, cimetidine, buprenorphine, diphenhydramine


----------



## Xadem

Coke is definitely overrated. Don't get me wrong, it's all good fun but her effects aren't near as euphoric or mindblowing as one would expect from adding trust to its fairytale reputation. If you love doing coke; you don't love the effect. It's just the heavy fucking addictive tendencies it possesses that make you think you're after the effect, while in fact you could be doing something much more rewarding for less than half the price.


----------



## crOOk

Xadem said:


> Coke is definitely overrated. Don't get me wrong, it's all good fun but her effects aren't near as euphoric or mindblowing as one would expect from adding trust to its fairytale reputation. If you love doing coke; you don't love the effect. It's just the heavy fucking addictive tendencies it possesses that make you think you're after the effect, while in fact you could be doing something much more rewarding for less than half the price.


Let me get this straight. On one hand it's an overrated drug, on the other it's female? Humanoid even?
You've never used it intravenously, right? Otherwise the positives would be more apparent. Well the one positive thing about the drug anyway. Horrible crap. Totally overrated!


----------



## camjua

Overrated: *COCAINE, ALCOHOL, TOBACCO AND MARIJUANA!*

Underrated: DXM, Methamphetamine, Zolpidem and Propylhexedrine (benzedrex)

To quote my fellow bluelighter, "Most overrated drug in the world: Alcohol. It's a dirty, unpredictable drug for me (and many others). Makes people aggressive, sloppy, obnoxious and stupid. No euphoria whatsoever. And puking. Lots of puking."  I will add to this. Alcohol is awful. Out of all of the illegal drugs I've injected, smoked, snorted, plugged, etc... alcohol has to be one of the worst. Not only do I have many regrets from drunken stupidity, I've damaged friendships, family relationships... and for what? Some liquid that literally the extent of the euphoria is about 1/20th of that of anything else worth taking? Weed has more euphoria than alcohol with about 1/50th of the side effects and I don't even like weed that much. I've done heroin and meth. Those, IV, put alcohol to shame in every department.


Cocaine is overrated because it's expensive, usually cut to shit and overall... I've done mountains of it... and unless smoked (crack) or injected... it never made me feel much besides extra talkative, jittery, irritable and mean. Coke is expensive, overrated and a shit drug in my experience..

Tobacco is the most pointless drug ever. It's benefits are illusory created by the addiction itself, it is highly addictive, is toxic and overall people that go on and on about the "flavors" or "aroma of tobacco" I see as idiotic. Who gives a shit on the quality of a poison? A poison that gives nearly no benefits. I smoke because I'm addicted.

Marijuana is a pretty neat drug.. but it receives wayyyyyy~ too much praise. Sure it has the excellent safety profile which is nice, though the jury is still out on it's effects on mental health, but overall the high is not very impressive. There are many far more entertaining, impressive and better highs out there. Marijuana provokes anxiety though for me, plus intensifies my psychosis... so overall I think I'm a little hard on it because I can't get a great benefit from it. Without an anxiolytic on hand, marijuana can be a tough experience for me. Even though I use it daily. 

DXM is underrated because people see it as a "teenagers" drug.. you even mention it and people instantly judge because it is in cough medicine... yet as a powerful dissociative, some of the most powerful and profound experiences I've ever had were on DXM in high doses.

Meth is underrated because it is the king of stimulants yet many see "cocaine" as being the bigger, badder drug... when really Meth eats coke alive. The cravings, high itself and euphoria I've experienced with Meth far surpasses anything cocaine ever could do for me... snort a line... be high, happy, euphoric, sexual etc. for 12 hours. Snort one line of coke... I'm jittery, edgy and pissed in 30 minutes lol..plus if you've ever been high on meth... you can tell that drug is beyond powerful. It overpowers heroin even... goofballs are weird for me because usually I hardly feel the heroin because the meth kicks it's ass. 

I think Zolpidem is also underrated because it has some pretty rad hallucinations.. but its hard as fuck to find the sweet spot with it.. which for me is where I can hallucinate... yet not black out. Its hard for me, but fun none the less.

Benzedrex feels like a high dose of adderall for me. I love it. It's cheap, available, legal and a good time. Though it definitely does have some crummy side effects.


----------



## Xadem

crOOk said:


> Let me get this straight. On one hand it's an overrated drug, on the other it's female? Humanoid even?
> You've never used it intravenously, right? Otherwise the positives would be more apparent. Well the one positive thing about the drug anyway. Horrible crap. Totally overrated!


How is the random gender designation I gave cocaine even remotely relevant? I'm not saying cocaine is a person. What the actual fuck? 

I've only insufflated it, I do know that IV'ing would give a much better effect but I just never got to do it.


----------



## neurotic

i don't think cocaine is overrated, everybody freaking hates it here. i do agree that it is probably the most 'glamourized' drug by movies and the collective non-drug-using imaginary for example, which have a totally wrong picture of it.

but imo snorting cocaine is just a fucking waste. mild effects, strong cravings. you can't taste what cocaine really is capable of when snorting it. injected (or smoked, to some extent) cocaine though, holy fuck!

now, i think methylphenidate is underrated. i don't get all the hate it gets. alright i never did amp or meth to compare but oh boy i love blasting on MPH, and i don't even get a comedown - unlike cocaine - and the craving is controllable - unlike cocaine.


----------



## Doldrugs

SproutOnSmack said:


> I've had the real thing



How do you know?


----------



## camjua

neurotic said:


> i don't think cocaine is overrated, everybody freaking hates it here. i do agree that it is probably the most 'glamourized' drug by movies and the collective non-drug-using imaginary for example, which have a totally wrong picture of it.
> 
> but imo snorting cocaine is just a fucking waste. mild effects, strong cravings. you can't taste what cocaine really is capable of when snorting it. injected (or smoked, to some extent) cocaine though, holy fuck!
> 
> now, i think methylphenidate is underrated. i don't get all the hate it gets. alright i never did amp or meth to compare but oh boy i love blasting on MPH, and i don't even get a comedown - unlike cocaine - and the craving is controllable - unlike cocaine.



Yeah but if the only way to get.. good effects from cocaine is to either inject it or smoke crack... then I see it as an even shittier drug. No one should have to start using needles to get an effect from it... I've IVed coke... and smoked crack... I still think its pretty intense but not worth it. Every time I get this weird anxiety that I'm going to have a heart attack or something and the effects are wayyy too short lived. I'd much rather do meth (though meth is in my experience far more addictive, bad overall and not worth trying for those out there who haven't tried it) 

I agree with methylphenidate. It's a pretty enjoyable drug. c:


----------



## crOOk

neurotic said:


> now, i think methylphenidate is underrated. i don't get all the hate it gets. alright i never did amp or meth to compare but oh boy i love blasting on MPH, and i don't even get a comedown - unlike cocaine - and the craving is controllable - unlike cocaine.


Indeed it is! The rush of IV methylphenidate is off the hooks, definitely not a weak stimulant at all in my experience (keep in mind we don't all react the same way to drugs, small mutations in receptor proteins can significantly alter drugs' actions).



Xadem said:


> How is the random gender designation I gave cocaine even remotely relevant? I'm not saying cocaine is a person. What the actual fuck?


Lol cool down man. It's just that a lot of coke users refer to it as if it was a woman. Well, you probably get what went through my head when I read you proclaim she was overrated.  Just messing around though, I figured it's a typo or some translational mistake.


----------



## ColtDan

camjua said:


> if you've ever been high on meth... you can tell that drug is beyond powerful. It overpowers heroin even...



Yeah its seriously powerful stuff, i love it.. so smooth and euphoric

GBL is underrated but its hard to hit the sweet spot in my experience


----------



## CfZrx

Heroin is big time over rated. 1000 times better than sex? Please.


----------



## camjua

CfZrx said:


> Heroin is big time over rated. 1000 times better than sex? Please.


Guess it just depends on how much you like sex. IV Heroin was at least 1000 times better than sex for me.. but then again sex isn't all that appealing to me. 

Heroin made every single little thing okay, warm, fuzzy and happy for me.. for hours.. nothing was better. Meth made almost every single little thing okay... but it still often would "scare" me a little because of the vasoconstriction or cardiovascular issues.. even for a second... a second is too much to be worried in my book. Only heroin and hydromorphone/oxymorphone were ever able to make me feel like truly everything in life is okay... Heroin though was better than hydromorphone and oxymorphone because with those 2 I never had enough for a true recreational dose. Hydromorphone in pills max I've taken is 10mg. With opana it was 10mg .. I also had IV dilaudid in the hospital... but they only gave me 2 shots in one day... it felt AMAZING but not as good as heroin...


----------



## Xadem

crOOk said:


> Lol cool down man. It's just that a lot of coke users refer to it as if it was a woman. Well, you probably get what went through my head when I read you proclaim she was overrated.  Just messing around though, I figured it's a typo or some translational mistake.


I'm cooling my jets, no worries. You got me! Happy IV'ing lol


----------



## crOOk

Overrated: 
Cannabis - Yes it gets you high. Yes I love it. But no, it does not cure cancer and yes, you can become addicted and dependent on it.

Underrated: 
Haloperidol - Best thing I know to treat dopaminergic nausea (caused by e.g. opies+ciggies or whopping stimulant doses)
Olanzapine - Best tranquilizer I know of and hands down best med to come off stimulants.
Diphenhydramine - 200mg IV doses aren't as bad as people claim unless you're afraid of the boogey spiders. 50-100mg orally work wonders for insomnia and I'll never understand why it isn't first line treatment.


----------



## chairmanma084

underrated - barbitals


----------



## chairmanma084

*really? still?*



crOOk said:


> Cannabis - you can become addicted and dependent on it..



Been smoking for 10+ years, can stop any time and I do, regularly. Yes, it is very habit forming...fun things generally are. My friend, who agrees with you about this, just had to stop for a week. Guess how he's doing. He's fine. Earlier today, he said he thinks he's gonna wait til at least next Friday to light back up because his tolerance was getting too high and needed a break. He's not sick, physically or mentally. I'm on a break as well and I'm not sick either. How is marijuana PHYSICALLY Addictive?

Also, I guess when you say overrated, you're not taking into account those with cancer/aids that rely on THC for appetite and pain relief. I'd say it's totally underrated given that it allows for some quality of life for our sick.


----------



## ykm420

I'll add one more as underrated: Hydrocodone.. Unless you have a big ass tolerance, I still feel it's one of the most euphoric opiates on the market.. Especially with a ton of Somas. Honestly, aside IV speedbawls, or insufflated Oxymorphone, I'd that the latter. Oral oxy IR comes in 2nd euphoria-wise.
Caine, my 2nd DOC.. IV it or gtfo. Also, CBD by itself is QUITE mellow, to wit I prefer over THC.. Takes my pain away very well.


----------



## camjua

ykm420 said:


> I'll add one more as underrated: Hydrocodone.. Unless you have a big ass tolerance, I still feel it's one of the most euphoric opiates on the market.. Especially with a ton of Somas. Honestly, aside IV speedbawls, or insufflated Oxymorphone, I'd that the latter. Oral oxy IR comes in 2nd euphoria-wise.
> Caine, my 2nd DOC.. IV it or gtfo. Also, CBD by itself is QUITE mellow, to wit I prefer over THC.. Takes my pain away very well.


Ugh I want opioids!!! x( It sucks my dealer got locked up and I have no connections anymore. I miss all opiates.


----------



## ScotchMist

The most overrated drug to me, and without reading through the thread I'll bet it's come up loads is, Cocaine.. Stupidly expensive for uncut, the buzz is, meh. Although I am told IV is meant to be pretty lovely but a sure fire way to bollocks up your veins in no time. .

Most underrated drug i think is decent amphetamine sulphate, it's not my favourite substance and it's been a fair while since I used any however I'm thinking of rectifying that. It's got a great buzz, can be used just as a bit of, _get up and go_ or all out flying off your tits.. All for pennies too


----------



## ColtDan

ScotchMist said:


> Most underrated drug i think is decent amphetamine sulphate, it's not my favourite substance and it's been a fair while since I used any however I'm thinking of rectifying that. It's got a great buzz, can be used just as a bit of, _get up and go_ or all out flying off your tits.. All for pennies too



This


----------



## frenchtugboat

*Overrated
*Crap weed
Speed
Alprazolam (xanax)
MDMA
Alcohol

*Underrated
*Really good weed
Shrooms and weed combo
codeine (you know, price and access, and cwe is super easy)


----------



## MilzyWilzy

For me, Cannabis, Benzo's and Alcohol are the most over rated drugs. 

In my experience, I just don't see what all the fuss is about.

The most under rated drug in my opinion is Lyrica (Pregabalin)


----------



## hangyourhead

Overrated: cocaine, tobacco, NBOMe's, amphetamine salts, shake and bake speed, buprenorphine

Underrated: cannabis and it's various forms and extracts, MDA, diazepam, temazepam (in my city it's not often heard of), cimetidine for potentiation purposes, K (again, in my city it's underrated only ever so often do you find a dealer w K and hope they stick around), methadone


----------



## QueenofPain

Under-rated = kratom. Energy, focus, happy thoughts. Drawback = ocular migraines after too many happy thoughts, almost like being skullfucked.


----------



## Snarky91

Underrated: dextroamphetamine, tramadol

Overrated: regular weed, alcohol, percocet,


----------



## Xan_Fan

Most who list coke as underrated have never IVed it and felt and heard that choo choo train hit them and ring their bell. Gooddd, so good. Glad I quit doing it bc it and h nearly ruined me.

Most overrated: DXM by far. I did a ton of this shit in high school. So I've given it a fair turn, granted that was nearly a decade ago. I just felt dirty and nervous the whole time while trippin balls and time slowing to a crawl. 
MSContin: I've swallowed them, shot them, snorted them and even plugged them. Sure, they kept me from getting dope sick a few times, but even before I was a junkie, I didn't get much outta them. And I love opiates. 

Most Underrated:
Mushrooms. It seems like everyone is going for LSD or Ketamine these days which is fine  (even tho acid is rarely actual LSD, at least from what I've seen) but shrooms are an incredible experience. It was like spiritual. I felt like I was happier for a whole week after my first time...and nearly every time since. You don't have to mix it with anything. In fact, I'd say it's a waste of shrooms to combo it with anything other than weed.


----------



## DickJohnson

over rated - marijuana. under rated - adderall. I'd honestly chose addy over coke any day since it lasts longer, feels less addictive, and is a hell of a lot easier on your bank account. i also get euphoria from addy. Idk why no one else seems to but it's just as good as coke most of the time as long you take enough and do it right


----------



## Gob Bluth

First post from a longtime lurker, past experience primarily with IV sadly (jumped straight from weed to IV hydromorphone by sheer fate) but happily in recovery  I have 3 cats who tell me all about their drug experiences 

Overrated:

1. *IV crack*: too impure; also it seems that smoking is much more euphoric, which my cats never tried. None of my 3 cats at home ever got much out of it, and they certainly did not enjoy the vinegar shot (led to an abscess at one time).
2. *IV oxycodone*: why, when you can have hydromorphone?
3. *Heroin*: again, why H when you can have hydromorphone? Access to quality heroin takes a lot of leg-work.
4. *IV Meth*: mixed feelings. Yes, my cats say it feels great, they like how their brains start tingling. Purity is often good. But the compulsive re-dosing and the physiological damage from repeated use just makes my pet cats scratch their heads in bewilderment and shame when they crash. When they binged on IV meth, it was so shocking to their feline brains that they had the first epiphany that drug use was killing them. They stopped doing IV drugs after that, especially considering how anxious they are when sober.

Underrated:

1. *Tramadol!* As someone else posted, I would take this with me if I had to take one drug on a desert island. 100 mg/day with no dosage escalation has been by far the most effective anxiolytic and antidepressant for my cats, or so they say, and tramadol even has empathogenic/talkative effects. Sex on tramadol has forced me to break up multiple orgies, because they were having marathon sessions with each other.
2. *Clonazepam:* my three cats at home suffer from severe anxiety/depression/low self-esteem, and 0.5-1.0 mg clonazepam PRN has changed their lives, even removing their need to self-medicate with opiates and other drugs.
3. *IV hydromorphone:* often criticized for its short duration, but that 5-10 second rush is incomparable! This drug was my 3 cats' DOC, although it eventually lost its magic after about 3 months of daily use.
3. *Cannabis:* if you don't have paranoia or anxiety, cannabis is one of the safest recreational drugs and seems to attenuate a lot of problems during stimulant comedown, esp. if combined with low-dose benzos.
4. *Mushrooms*: one of my cats had a bad trip (not nightmarish though), but the other two cats experienced pure nirvana for hours. Revelatory.
5. *Mirtazapine:* far and away the best antidepressant out there...side effects include appetite increase and somnolence. Many of us who have done drugs (esp. stimulants, which are NOT my DOC) would kill to be able to pass out and binge eat after staying up for 3 nights.
6. *Propranolol: *My cats having the anxiety that they have, propranolol really helps with the tremors and surging pulse during anxiety attacks. Non-addictive and not scheduled. Almost as effective as benzos in combating the adrenaline that comes with fear response.
7. *Codeine: *not used recreationally, my cats save it for sex so they can last longer in bed. Not that they even use the bed most times...
8. *IV/IM Ketamine! (from the veterinarian):* my cats really had some special experiences on this one during surgery. The first time since shrooms that they had felt like they were beyond all space and time. And music!


----------



## ColtDan

Being a longtime lurker how have you not noticed nobody on here uses the 3rd person "cats" thing or swim or any of that shit


----------



## One Thousand Words

Reading the bluelight guidelines is obviously over rated 

Personally I feel good cocaine is under rated. Not every one wants the long drawn out high that meth inflicts. A few lines with a couple of whiskey with mates, then fall to sleep by midnight is often exactly what I want. I spend more on good bottles of wine with dinner, which are personally over rated imo


----------



## Rexeh

Overrated: 3-Meo-PCP and PCP because people claim you will do just about anything on them, I just found them to be nice additions to my dissiocative stash, nothing more. 

Underrated: Tramadol since it was my first opiate ever and it shall always remind me of the great and powerful nods I had on them. Also 4-MAR (4-MethylAminoRex) is way underrated IMO since people consider it to be just another designer stimulant but it is IME the best stimulant one can ever get their hands on since the comedown is so benign and the high is just so... actually I can't find any words to describe to high and rush from 4-MAR (Hence my nickname on the internet heh? . Also MDPV when taken in combination with Heroin or Cocaine (maybe even Dichloropane aka RTI-111) rocks my socks off. 


  --»  Peace o/


----------



## liftedgift

ScotchMist said:


> The most overrated drug to me, and without reading through the thread I'll bet it's come up loads is, Cocaine.. Stupidly expensive for uncut, the buzz is, meh. Although I am told IV is meant to be pretty lovely but a sure fire way to bollocks up your veins in no time. .
> 
> Most underrated drug i think is decent amphetamine sulphate, it's not my favourite substance and it's been a fair while since I used any however I'm thinking of rectifying that. It's got a great buzz, can be used just as a bit of, _get up and go_ or all out flying off your tits.. All for pennies too



eh I hate saying it has a physical withdrawal, because people who have been in opiate/benzo or any serious withdrawal will laugh at that. But if you just take the word for what it is, you will realize cannabis does have a bit of a physical dependence. I recently took just under 2 week tolerance break, didn't sleep well the first few nights, night sweats, and wasn't hungry. I was taking nothing else so in my mind it was the weed. Is it anywhere near as serious as stronger drug withdrawals? no, but it still is a withdrawal. Your body is uncomfortable in some way, and when you take the drug those uncomfortable feeling fade. That to me is being dependent on something. Again it's not very serious, and probably wouldn't be noticeable for most if they took something else while taking a break from cannabis.

for overrated I would say alcohol by far, makes me feel sluggish/dumb and sometimes depressed then followed by dehydration. It's got it's times but i never got much out of it, I would much rather eat a benzo.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Overrated:
-Marijuana
-Stimulants
-Cocaine
-Crack
-Opiods/opiods
-Weed
-Psychedelics
-Cannabis
-Dissocociaties 
-Steroids
-Salvia
-DMT
-Shrooms
-Ecstasy & empathogens in general
-Bud
-Mephedrone
-Ketamine
-Hash/dabs/shatter
-Sedatives
-Benzodiazepines

Underrated:

-Alcohol
-Nicotine


----------



## SummerSerenade

One Thousand Words said:


> Personally I feel good cocaine is under rated. Not every one wants the long drawn out high that meth inflicts. A few lines with a couple of whiskey with mates, then fall to sleep by midnight is often exactly what I want. I spend more on good bottles of wine with dinner, which are personally over rated imo


 
Completely agree with that. I like meth but I'll always prefer good coke. Staying up all night isn't any fun unless you've got someone to stay up with


----------



## littlenell

TheCuriousOne said:


> amphetamine is pretty underrated.
> It's probably my favorite stimulant. It gets its job done... it's effective, long lasting, not very addictive and you get a light "euphoria" on top of it.
> It's useful in school & work/ It gives you a little bit of confidence/ You can also use it to party.
> 
> I have no comedowns from it, and I can always fall asleep after doing it.
> 
> Plus it's really cheap.



This ^
Ive experience mind blowing euphoric trippy effects of high doses too.


----------



## Zombi3

Over rated:
- cocaine 
- mdma 

Under rated:
- LAA
- AL LAD


----------



## updown

*Adderall*

Adderall. When it first came out, it was being touted as the new meth.  No offense to anyone that loves it and gets that awesome euphoric, happy, speedy feelings from it.  I just don't get it.  I have zero tolerance for uppers now after being completely off them for ten years. Now my meds of choice are benzos and opiates. I do consume a moderate amount each day to keep my PTSD under control and that works for me. Thing is that I also suffer from severe depression which is why I used to take uppers.  Meth was my fave. I never plugged, just snorted, and it made me feel at first euphoric and then contented with lots of much needed energy.  I took a ten year break because it was lowering the quality of my lifestyle and my health.  Now, my Dr just prescribed me 10 mg Adderall XR caps and told to take one in the morning.  I researched the ingredients and wow-it's a speed pill!  I was hoping so much that it would give me that energy and feeling of contentment but IT WAS LIKE TAKING A SUGAR PILL!!  I. never insufflated before but I was so pissed off that I snorted 20 mgs first making sure that I crushed the beads into powder, and all I got was a slight tingling feeling in my body, felt depressed, and fell asleep.  How can that be? They were fresh from the pharmacy and brand name.  Why do so many people rave about how speedy it makes them? Does anyone have a suggestion on how I can take them and get the desired results?  I also mixed them with 200 mgs of Modafinil and they cancelled eachother out.  I don't plug so what's left?  Your feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## crOOk

@updown

Underrated: Coffee


----------



## rxqueenn

Overrated
Marijuana. 
Alcohol
MDMA

Underrated
Meth


----------



## paranoid android

Overrated:

Alcohol

Cocaine (especially snorted as it's hardly worth doing that way but Crack and IV coke are also a big waste as they are all kick no high)

Benzodiazepines: Well for recreational purposes anyway. Out of Alprazolam, Lorazepam (both orally and up to 8mg's IV from hospital vials), Valium (orally and IV from hospital ampules), Oxazepam, Clonazepam and Temazepam the only one i got any real euphoria from from Temazepam. 


Underrated:

Ntrious Oxide 

Ketamine 

Oral Morphine

Codeine


----------



## LearntYoung

Most overrated drug to me is cocaine, by far. I find it a boring, expensive and inefficient drug. While a lot of people love it, I prefer amphetamine (not meth. ) 
After that, in second place, comes weed. Just because I become either too lazy to move a muscle, feel the need to order and eat 2 pizzas or fall asleep. 

Most underrated drug to me would be ketamine, because many people are afraid of it and what not, while it's one of the best drugs I know and not even that dangerous


----------



## Frozenpeople19

Overrated: Molly (or whatever the crap kids are ingesting these days...), nicotine (I hate the fact that I still smoke), methadone (don't get me wrong it can be fun, but seeing a few friends go crazy over this isn't worth it) 

Underrated: Acid/Pure MDMA/Real Cocaine (not the crap some 16 year old kid sold you claiming its da real deal bruh)


----------



## LearntYoung

Molly is just slang for MDMA, it's not suddenly cut when named differently...


----------



## dez79

Overrated alcohol , weed underated codiene morphine nitrous


----------



## Frozenpeople19

LearntYoung said:


> Molly is just slang for MDMA, it's not suddenly cut when named differently...



Ahh makes sense, I'm not familiar with modern slang for drugs that well. I swear most peeps still call pills molly 

I can't remember the last time I actually had decent MDMA.... Hence why I've avoided it


----------



## treezy z

overrated: codeine syrup, just a weak opiate with shitty antihystamines thrown in

underated: GHB, tell people you like it they assume you're a rapist


----------



## Lady Codone

Underrated:  Now that I've tried Fioricet (butalbital) I'd have to say Fioricet.  Blows benzos out of the water for me, and I'm not a downer person AT ALL.  Also underrated:  methylone and codeine.  

Overrated:  Alcohol, tobacco, MXE, cocaine, 6-Apb, indica weed strains, most psychedelics and nootropics.


----------



## phatass

underated< "lean" codeine with promethazine
                   Loads of RC's that more than underrated just go under the radar sometimes


----------



## Exosphere

Overrated: alcohol and cannabis

Underrated: nitrous and 2c-b


----------



## I B Profane

Overrated: Alcohol, Nicotine, Cocaine, Codeine, Xanax

Underrated: Coffee, Nitrous Oxide, Barbituates, Diazepam, Ketamine, Modafinil (and all it's various isomers), MXE, 2cb, 4-aco-dmt, MDA and plenty of RCs


----------



## dez79

3 said:


> overrated:
> 
> Cocaine: I can't say anything that hasn't already been said.
> 
> Weed: Too much paranoia, plus the fact that it makes people so goddamn quiet. Who the fuck wants to take a drug that keeps a group from having any real conversation? (unless it's beneficial and totally overwhelming in the way that psychedelics are)
> 
> Heroin: So many people pop hydros and rail oxys all the time, and yet are afraid to try this drug, like it will just magically turn you into an addict with one snort. Out of all the opiates I have done, heroin is probably the best, but oxy is only about an inch away. It's not _that_ great.
> 
> Underrated:
> 
> Poppy pods: I know you have to eat either a whopping amount of poppy grounds or drink a disgusting amount of tea, but the 12 hour high is just so worth it. Pods are the energizer bunny of opiates. In fact, scratch what I said before, poppies are better than heroin (insuffulated).
> 
> 2c-b: A lot of people claim no depth from this drug, but it was a great teacher for me. Especially with MDMA  .


Amen to that poppy pods have a heavy hit but not overwhelming n like u said the good times keep on keeping on..


----------



## Errol77

Cocaine definately.
Blew 000's on it and developed a problem with it. I beat the bastard tho. 
Totally overrated


----------



## humanpulse93

Under rated ketamine!!!!!!!!!!
EVERYTHING dmt is supposed to be!


----------



## Choose Life

Coke is terrible


----------



## Erikmen

Crack is the worst drug ever and alcohol is overrated imo.


----------



## kvsouth69

overrated:
klonopins
ativan
cocaine
crack
any stimuatnts
today's molly
alcohol
weed

underrated:
alprazolam
RC benzos
LSD (although I've never had)
Dilaudid (IV)
oxycntin (IV)
rolls back in the day
kratom

thank GOD I no longer IV though


----------



## Erikmen

IV'ing drugs is overrated when you've gone above your limits imo.


----------



## tnvol44

I used to do a lot of coke back in the late eighties and through the nineties,and for you people saying it's under rated,you have just never done good coke that hasn't been stepped on all to hell.When I was doing it,I'd do a small line and put it up for about two hours or more.I would share with friends and they didn't want to do anymore for a good while lol.I mean I have seen women sweat their fucking makeup off in the club just sitting there doing nothing.Good coke is very smooth and makes me feel like perfection.I don't know what has happened since 1998 but it must be shit for powder.I also think weed is under rated,for the buzz,the different strains,the price,and the non addicting properties it has to be THE number one euphoric drug of all times.There isn't anything else that does the same thing to me as weed.To me tho,the most under rated drug is peyote,it's just a perfect hallucinigen.The only drawback I ever have is the puking,which to my understanding is just your body telling you you took too much,like shrooms.Just my 2cents worth and on a good day is worth about 2 cents


----------



## marley g

overrated

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beVyMuoM60w


----------



## Streetcow

Wow the thing is EVERYONE (except one guy) (don't be that guy) seems to say weeds da bomb wow I think I may try to pick sum up

-Streetcow


----------



## Streetcow

Underrated: shrooms (that's the shit man getting stoned on shrooms is so spiritual)
just right: DXM (it's so much in the middle I can't not say it)

-Streetcow


----------



## namnoc16

Overrated cocaine (great rush but each subsequent dose is less and less great then comes the crash)
                 benzos (unless you want to sleep,Ive never gotten euphoria from xannax,valium,klonopin........think that's all benzos I've tried)
                 acid or shrooms( unless you are college age or younger or unemployed, who has the time for seeing walls breathe and pretty colors,waste of an adults time)
                 x (again if you are an employed adult over college age why bother)
                 Tramadol (who gets high off that shit,get more euphoria off a cup of coffee)
 Underrated
                 opiates (don't get me wrong they can and do ruin lives but they have a paradoxal effect on me,means instead of nodding they get me speeding and much euphoria)
                           actually I'll be more specific with opiates-h,oxycodone,fentynal (not the patch but when they cut dope with it) are great but you can keep morphine,codine(blows),methadone,nucynta
                 alcohol (as long as it's not consumed until you puke,I know its boring and played but I like the oldies)
                  weed (same as above, nothing like drinking a beer and smoking a joint listening to some jams)

 Again please no one take offense this is just my opinion and even though I compiled this list I'm on pain management(oxys take therapeutic dose no buzz) and besides alcohol and occasional joint I don't abuse drugs anymore(damn getting older is no fun,lol)

 Almost forgot the most underrated drug is narcan(works great if you over do opiates,saved my life)


----------



## marley g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R__IrkajBes


----------



## Sdkurt9

Overrated- Kratom. I can see someone who rarely does opiod and opiod-type drugs liking this incredibly weak effect relative to true opiates. But I just couldn't get anything more than a very short euphoric feeling. Hearing that some people nod out on Kratom baffles me.
Dxm-don't like dissociation. I just simply feel odd. Neither good nor bad, just odd.
Heroin(by itself)-alright I'm an off and on heroin addict so just heroin and nothing else combined is kind of boring to me. When it's combined correctly with other real drugs, there's no better high. 
Inhalants are lame 

Underrating drugs implies that I believe a drug to be superior where other people in general believe it to be inferior. Seeing that this is a drug forum and based on everything I've ever heard about human drug experience, no drug can be really classified as "underrated" because tons of people love every type of drug there is. So, me basically saying, "hey BL, you're selling this drug short, you should enjoy it better" is meaningless because there's always a group of people that love that drug. Basically every drug is highly rated in some circles despite my opinion.


----------



## ebola?

tnvol said:
			
		

> I used to do a lot of coke back in the late eighties and through the nineties,and for you people saying it's under rated,you have just never done good coke that hasn't been stepped on all to hell.



No, telling people who don't like coke that they've just never had good coke is what's overrated. . .

ebola


----------



## SKL

Just a few from the top of my head:

Overrated: DMT, 2CB, meth, MDA, weed, MDPV, anything involving shamanism
Underrated: 2CD, DOC, 2CT21, ethcathinone, JWH-073, 5-MeO-DMT, moxy, zaleplon, euroamp, booze, codeine (if not tolerant)


----------



## Leegrow

overrated-weed
underrated-soma


----------



## Chrizzle

Overrated:Alcohol, sounds great on paper "Your going to love it, you will be irresistible, handsome and suave AND it'll get ya drunk, you'll be fuckin' fat bitches in no time" reality imo you look like a sweaty drunk asshole that can't speak trying to be suave and fuck fat bitches and failing miserably to either accept defeat and go home to masturbate violently OR you refuse to accept defeat get even more wasted still fail go home to throw up, eat greasy food that has no business anywhere near a person with these diminished motor skills, and finally pass the fuck out.
Underrated: (especially but not limited to this thread)
COCAINE, if you really want a hi, high, HIGH, truly take the time to make it so (don't get a g of standard street level garbage and then be "its doesn't last long enough", take the time to at least ATTEMPT to remove the not coke from the coke (the cleaner the blow the cleaner the comedown)that goes for using nasty currency as well you really can't find anything less DISGUSTING clear out your motherfucking nose every once in a while, do your best to mitigate costs, don't rush yourself (surrounding yourself with people who are actually intellectually capable of adult conversations, not the guy who is all "dude I was so fucked UP, I mean I was so fucked up I couldn't move, I thought I was going to die, it was fucking great" FUCK I would halfway want to fish out so I didn't have to hear that fucking guy speak EVER AGAIN, trust me you will forget that there are lines chopped up and ready to go when you are with people that are legitimately FUN to be around...(yes this is very pro-cocaine, with that being said anyone that wants to sniff, slam, or smoke any form of cocaine should know damn well this shit is REALLY hard on your body), stay hydrated, try to eat if you can, avoid alcohol unless you are aware of the risk involved and you deem it to be worth it, start slow you can adjust your dose BUT you can't undo what's already in there.


----------



## tnvol44

Picking my post out because you're admin is overrated...opinions are like..nevermind


----------



## Trino.O.G.

I noticed I didn't see amphetamines anywhere on here lol I used to do tons of amphetamines. I like adderall but vyvanse no nice rush but not worth the crash. I can't say overrated or underrated cuz this topic is so biased so drugs I like a lot benzos weed alcohol. drugs I don't care for too much are opiates I like them, don't get as much euphoria as people tell me, but maybe I haven't had the right opiate. Plus I hate the itch. I've never tried any hallucinogens however I did MDMA on accident once and I didn't like it. I think I only didn't like it because I wasn't expecting it and it lasted way too long for me.


----------



## R0sebud

Underrated: Coke, people really don't know what they're missing.
Overrated: Weed/alcohol, done it too much.


----------



## ebola?

tnvol said:
			
		

> Picking my post out because you're admin is overrated...



Yup, I replied to your post because I'm an administrator. 

ebola


----------



## ykm420

Erikmen said:


> IV'ing drugs is overrated when you've gone above your limits imo.


CFT (Cutie for truth)
--
Overrated: Temazepam by far.. Triazolam is as well, but, it's a tolerance thing for myself.
Underrated: Oxazepam, Bromazepam, and by FARRR *Brotizolam*! One of the absolute fucking greatest ever.. 5 min or less to peak, one seriously amazing chemical.


----------



## Trippyhippy13

Underrated: DXM
Overrated: Cocaine


----------



## LSDom420

Overrated: Amphetamines, Opiates, Weed
Underrated: LSD/Shrooms, good clean coke, Benzos, Combos (Benzos/Alcohol, LSD/MDMA)


----------



## Pill2Chill

ebola? said:


> Yup, I replied to your post because I'm an administrator.
> 
> ebola



I knew it!


----------



## belligerent drunk

Overrated: weed, MDMA, caffeine
Underrated: codeine, HBWR.

Alcohol can be overrated or underrated depending on what culture you talk to.


----------



## dopamimetic

Overrated: Meth, *caffeine*, heroine & cocaine (thinking of what you actually get for your money etc)
Underrated: The dissociatives (to alleviate mental sufferings, as pain killers, to overcome addictions), isopropylphenidate
Vanishing: 4-MAR / Pemoline / 4,4'-DMAR / the oxazolines



belligerent drunk said:


> Alcohol can be overrated or underrated depending on what culture you talk to.


and this.


----------



## belligerent drunk

dopamimetic said:


> Overrated: Meth, *caffeine*, heroine & cocaine (thinking of what you actually get for your money etc)
> Underrated: The dissociatives (to alleviate mental sufferings, as pain killers, to overcome addictions), isopropylphenidate
> Vanishing: 4-MAR / Pemoline / 4,4'-DMAR / the oxazolines
> 
> 
> and this.


 
Yeah you're right about dissociatives.


----------



## bdomihizayka

Heroin is over-rated. I mean I get it- it's the cheapest alternative for a opioid addict, but I don't enjoy being lazy and dreamy-I don't feel it's too euphoric as well compared ot other opiates/ opioids. I prefer my opioids to have me up and running.

Under-rated would have to be Nucynta. I absolutely love that stuff, but it barely ever gets mentioned here.


----------



## tripnotyzm

Over rated - cocaine


----------



## Help?!?!

Overrated - Life.

Underrated - Life.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Sobriety is one helluva drug...


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Help?!?! said:


> Overrated - Life.
> 
> Underrated - Life.



I will spend years contemplating this.


----------



## yodermstr

maybe I got some bunk Coke but the only times I've tried it it was a huge let down. 

but oh man any benzo can make my day magical, I have crippling anxiety and it's blissful to feel it melt away for about 3 hours after I take a bar. or some klon's can take it away for a few days!


----------



## packet_sniffer

Overrated - Coke, Meth, Heroin.


----------



## Erikmen

Nicotine and alcohol seems to be very underestimated.
Tramadol and similar pills IMO are overrated.

Again IMO, both alcohol and heroin, for different reasons are not rated properly. 
Alcohol heavy addiction can be as damaging as heroin use from my experience.


----------



## phatass

OVERRATED    
tramadol and dextrpropoxyphene way overrated (if anyone "rates" dextrpro.)...
Booze... shite side effects for a mediocre (most of the time) effect
Sniffing
COCAIIIIIINE

Underrated 
O DSMT 
codeine promethazine
plugging
MXE
GHB GBL
25x nBOME


----------



## koolma_k

what about the liquid oxycodone hcl? I came across some, was curious as to how popular it was?


----------



## dookiehowser

Overrated - 

Coke - The high from the purest coke is about as good as the high from the dirtiest meth I've ever tried.

Benzos - As a person with extreme anxiety they're good for the first few doses but your tolerance rises so quickly for these that the fun is over quickly

Marijuana - Had alot of fun with this in high school but all it does is make me hungry and tired now

GHB - Do people really have fun with this?

Underrated - 

Meth/Amphetamines - Yes, irresponsible use can end in disaster.  This drug can get a hold of you like nothing I've ever experienced.  But keep yourself distanced from frequent use and the addictive side of it and it can be like absolute heaven when you use it properly.


----------



## dopamimetic

Overrated & underrated - PCP. That stuff has true potential but it isn't turning anyone who just tries it into a psychopath as media will want to make you believe.

Alcohol. No reason why this toxic dirty shit should be legal and all the other nice molecules not.
Tobacco. Free cancer for everyone! No, wait a second, you actually pay for it!!


----------



## aced126

Underrated: methylone


----------



## phatass

aced126 said:


> Underrated: methylone



Word! And ethylphenidzte (when plugged)


----------



## oxygirlinct

Overrated: Coke, Benzos, Alcohol
Underrated: Opiates, MDMA, Soma


----------



## aced126

Burnt Offerings said:


> Sobriety is one helluva drug...



This is true; very underrated


----------



## ForGreatScience

Overrated
-Coke. Why? Too expensive, usually very impure, are there are just better stimulants. Always feels like just a tease.
-Opiates.  Why? These just have never given me any euphoria - mainly just nausea  and itchiness. I've tried hydocodone, oxycodone, morphine sulfate,  hydromorphone, methadone, and heroin, though I've never injected or  smoked any. I don't have any interest in it either - for whatever reason  I just don't really find them pleasant and it seems I'm quite in the  minority here.
-Alcohol. Why? Makes you feel sick, both during and  afterwards. Gives you the spins which are one of the worst feelings in  the world imo. Makes taking almost any other drug way more dangerous.  Fucks up your stomach and basically all your body. And it makes people  act like the most intolerable, idiotic versions of themselves. And for  some reason everybody loves it so much. Alcohol's ubiquity is  frustrating.

Underrated
-DXM. If you can get the pure powder  and just weigh and cap your dose, that takes away a lot of the aversion  people have for "robo-tripping". And yeah DXM can be a little rough but  it is very powerful, bizarre, wonderful drug. At less dissociative doses  I would actually describe it as an atypical empathogen. But you can  also go quite deep. Very fond memories from this drug.
-Kava. Though  I've had a lot of meh kava experiences I've had a few really nice ones.  And when I actually went to the kava bar (during happy hour, double  shells for the price of 1), and had two double shells I left nice and  high, feeling kind of like I had taken a few mg of etizolam (which I  also very much enjoy).
-Kanna. It's mild yet at the same time  surpisingly effective, and I couldn't believe I had never heard about it  before this year.

I also think that weed (especially  concentrates), amphetamines, mxe, ketamine, lsd, dmt, mdma, methylone,  and 5-mapb are all fucking great but I wouldn't consider them underrated  as they're all pretty popular/talked about. I feel like I'm forgetting  some good ones at the moment but oh well.


----------



## ebola?

Underrated:

carisoprodol (Soma): I find it to confer a euphoria not found in benzos.  Too bad it acts so briefly though.
selective serotonin releasing agents: a bunch of people deemed MDAI "shit", but solely because it was not particularly mdma-like.  I find this type of compound useful for a mellow, serenic experience without any insomnia or hangover.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

phatass said:
			
		

> tramadol and dextrpropoxyphene way overrated (if anyone "rates" dextrpro.)...



But a bunch of people say tramadol is shitty, and almost no one says that darvocet is good.



> MXE
> GHB GBL



These are highly lauded.

ebola


----------



## Jabberwocky

Overrated:alcohol, cocaine, MDMA, Cannabis 

Underrated: Ketamine, LSD, Tramadol, Dostinex, Love


----------



## DrugsFahDays

Overrated: alcohol -doing other drugs made me realize how shitty it actually is. So many negative side effects and very little euphoria.
Benzos- amnesia is terrible for me most of the time and I don't find them very euphoric,although I don't mind etizolam
Ketamine- I can see why people like it but it's too spacy for my liking. Hate feeling like a zombie
"Lean"- I love opiates but people think it's some kind of crazy euphoric substance because of rap when in reality it's the weakest opiate combined with an antihistamine....

Underrated: tramadol- very cool drug imo, I like how it turns from a stimulant to more of a downer after a few hours. And I got some crazy lucid dreams


----------



## infectedmushroom

Overrated: alcohol, nicotine, benzos - like klonopin/valium/xanax (xanax just because its so fucking dangerous and so addictive and so harmful it shouldn't have the popularity it does imo.) and coke. ive had coke thats supposedly very good but since its hard to find, average coke is the norm, and average/low quality coke is the most overrated drug there is IMO.

Underrated: tramadol, poppy seed tea, nutmeg (at the right dose,) kratom, kava, khat, methylone, benzos like lorazepamtemazepam - the  more hypnotic benzos.


----------



## Pibolar

"Lean" is for sure overrated, went mainstream thanks to shit music. Tramadol seems to be a favorite amongst some drug addicts I know, I don't know why because I fucking hate the shit. One of my former friends had a seizure after taking some. Coke is overrated and I'm sure cut to hell a majority of the time, I don't know why so many people are in to it. I'm tempted to say marijuana is overrated as well, EVERYONE I know smokes it, I don't even enjoy it as much as other drugs.

Kratom is super underrated, I know plenty of addicts who've never even heard of it. I love that stuff.


----------



## chrisincville

Over-rated:

Alcohol-for pretty much the same reasons ForGreatScience stated. Personally, I was a moderate alcoholic they my early to mid 20's. Eventually started trying other drugs..used alcohol less or not at all sometimes now.



> Coke. Why? Too expensive, usually very impure, are there are just better stimulants. Always feels like just a tease.



Yep, exactly..It _ is_ a fucking tease, lol.

Carisoprodol. Meh.

DXM : I don't understand why people like this drug..I suppose you must first like tripping.

Marijuana: it's ok once in a while, but I could never become a full timer.

Under-rated :

Tramadol. People love scoffing at this one, but they are looking for the wrong kind of high from it.

Gabapentin: the wonder drug!
Pregablin: along the same lines as gabapentin.


----------



## Magicmonk

zekethemusicman said:


> The only drugs that i can think of as being underrated are both N2O and Ketamine. I guess its just because not enough people really know about them (around here atleast).


 I couldnt agree more!


----------



## Magicmonk

I really think MDMA deserves all its credit. Its one of the only drugs in my opinion that actually deserves its credit its beautiful damn! 
Tramadol, Nitrous oxide, ketamine, most opiates are lovely.
Might get attacked for this but i find weed to be incredibly over rated oops


----------



## geekedupmaiden

I think meth is underrated because of the negative stigma attached to it
and the bum culture/Mentally unstable community that unfortunately gets there
hands on it. Then society gets to bag on all users and generalize. Drugs are abused
and thats why drug culture is what it is. If drugs were a person it would leave, like a 
battered women who realizes she is free and doesnt have to take the harsh and painful
treatment of her abuser. 
Coke is overrated in my opinion, 5-15min high, alcohol is mandatory, and dont
let me start on the cigarette requirement. Then the next morning terrible hangover
broken nose(not litterally), constant nose blowing of nostril cartilage and blood clots
as well as nasal drippage that could last months! no thank you


----------



## Pill2Chill

Underrated: lorazepam, tramadol, dihydrocodeine, zolpidem

Overrated: Cocaine, flunitrazepam


----------



## keeping

aced126 said:


> Underrated: methylone



i second the motion.
also codeine phosphate.


----------



## hangyourhead

Overrated: kratom, codeine (especially liquid codeine with promethazine since rap popularized it for the impressionable), hydrocodone, cocaine, nicotine, lorazepam, alcohol, tramadol, fake ass molly. 

Underrated: oxymorphone, morphine, temazepam, carisoporodol (Soma), diazepam, methylone, methadone, mushrooms, MDA.


----------



## Webuybikes222

I have tried basically every drug being a big pot head since grade school you move onto trying just about everything . There a pros and cons to every drug for sure .iv found it best use the drugs that make you the happiest keep you alive and make you work and keep a job !  Weed is well weed it's awesome I smoked every day from age 16 to 24 and I mean every day I worked half that time sat on my ass and watched movies and played video games had and quit a lot of jobs you also see a lot of friends come and go cool ones and scummy Anoying fake ones . Best advice keep a job and be an independent pot head and if your parents are dickheads move out and avoide them !!! I gained a lot of weight and sat on my ass smoking for almost a decade before finnaly growing up and keeping a job looking back I loved weed but wish I worked more and saved more $ also didn't hang around so many bums bongs were my favorite I had group of friends who were All about expensive glass bongs bowls sherlocks catchers exetera then other group who were blunts only I liked bongs the best also my favorite thing about pot was the cig after blazing and eating and jerking off on it dabs are cool but that's wen I quit wen those came about 

Coke is cool but expensive and harder to get Easier to get ripped off and robed but it's a fun up beat drug i dated a girl I met in a bar her friend was a coke dealer so I bought a bunch and hit the bar scene hard for a while it's the easiest drug to get laid with and party also loose weight with don't get arrested with it! Gummies are the best also good way to see how powerful gums go numb quick it's good shit 

Shrooms and acid iv done both 10 + times I had good trips and bad I couldn't go near ethir now but when I was young they were fun I always liked the come down the most were you smoked pot the trips were to heavy for me but nature is the best on it going into parks or woods iv tripped in day and night I don't recommend doing ethir more then 5 / 10 times in a life time once a blue moon is ok music is great on them 2 it was more my friends did them a lot so I joined 

Heroin I have to admit my favorite drug and the only one I still use I never short up or Ived I sniffed a bit at first then smoked it off tiny or tin foil I fell in love instantly chasing the dragon omg I love it I do it a good amount I'll go with out a while then get a few bundles and smoke and nod I fucking love smoking it I don't go near any drugs any more besides this ciggerertts are amazing to on it but be carful you have to deal with slot of dealers with this dope feens who will rob you or blow your phone up my advice only smoke or sniff keep it to 2 bags a day or 3 tops when your out your out keep. A Job or steady employment don't get caught up in life style and keep habit to your self never iv and take withdrawal like. A Man except it not as bad if you keep a low bag addiction and smoke or sniff . It's only on ur system 3/4 days to for drug test see I work and keep a job and use recreational I make sure keep a lid on my addiction if nessisary 1 bag a day or I'll go with out 

Best cigs Marb reds camels or Rollie's 

So ya that's my drug post 
Soooo word !


----------



## bomber

I was about to say H is kind of overated, but lately I'm starting feeling why it is not. It's not that much of a mind-blowing expirience at least for me, but when I don't feel good I understand why it is so loved by so many people. You feel bad, you take H, you feel good. Simple as that.
I also agree Alcohol and weed are underated because of their popularity.


----------



## GaryGlisten

I've had really good experiences with BK-2CB. 
Cocaine has always been a big letdown for me.


----------



## Choose Life

Underrated: Nasal Dilaudid 
In lower doses <12mg it's inferior to oxycodone/hydrocodone 
At higher doses w sufficient tolerance >20mg it's exponentially stronger than oxycodone and almost as strong as oxymorphone 
It's hydrophilic and absorbs extremely poorly through mouth or nasal membranes 
Care must be taken for proper absorbtion 
If you don't have a high fat meal beforehand it will be reduced by half and if you do 1 large line vs 30 small ones over a few minutes youll lose at least a quarter 
r-e-s-p-e-c-t it's the Ativan of opiates one minute you feel nothing the next you're checking the spo2 meter on your phone registering 94%

Overrated: Tramdol 
If you prefer inadequate pain relief 
Have life long depression problems and enjoy flirting with the seizure threshold 
By all means


----------



## SLOMOpiate

Most Overrated: Molly, Weed, Coke, Alcohol

Most Underrated: Percocet, LSD, Benadryl


----------



## David Wooderson

Most Overrated: Oxycontin, alcohol

Most Underrated: Tramadol, poppyseed tea


----------



## Jimzip

Overrated: Mephedrone, Cocaine, 2CB, NBOME'sque type drugs

Underrated: Codeine, Ketamine, actual LSD


----------



## andy85258

Hydrocodone/acetaminophen bitirate, 20 mgs just had me feeling not human. idk what is about it but that stuff made feel sick when i tried to get up and move. Oh well, thats the story with me and opiates, catch a buzz for a an hour maybey 2 until the Nashua fucks it all up.....


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Underrated
- 3,4-CTMP is seen as worthless by many, but I believe it has considerable potential in helping with cocaine cravings.
- Zopiclone. Its' dreamy mindset and pleasantly relaxing effect can be very useful during opiate withdrawals.
- Laudanum/Opium tincture is the most effective and long-lived opiate product with the least amount of side-effects I've experienced.
- MDEA. The laughter, the music and the vibrant physical relaxation is amazing. A chilled-out, well rounded MD experience.
- MBDB. Despite unfavourable reviews. The connection is more with environment than people. Anywhere feels like 'the place to be'
- 4-MAR. The nicest stimulant I've ever tried. The euphoria was unreal and the stimulation not as jumpy or pushy as amphetamines.
- Gene Wilder. I know he isn't a drug, but laughter is important.

Overrated
- Tramadol. I know it has its' fans, though its' many drug interactions, volatile nature and supposed SNRI effects... Use with caution.
- DXM. Again, its' many drug interactions, potentially lasting side-effects.. I feel that there are much better & safer options.
- Mushrooms at festivals. After many attempts, I just don't get it. I love mushrooms, but too loungey for me in such an atmosphere.
- Alcohol. Is far too destructive and sickly for the minimal joy that it brings. I hate that this is often the only legal option.
- Cannabis extracts. Nothing against vaping, I just have never had one extract that topped the feeling of good buds.
- Mephedrone & MDPV. Never understood the popularity.

These are merely my personal experiences and I respect that others have completely different experiences. To each their own


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Overrated: Coke/Weed
Underrated: Lorazepam


----------



## SkjalgT

Personally, a third cousin 4 times removed regard Heroin (shocked?  ) as overrated as an intoxicant.
Coke is pretty overrated according to a highly articulate hamster, especially in Europe. Good Amph has very similar and longer lasting effects, according to said hamster.
Diazepam (Vallies) never did it for my goldfish as he prefers other benzo group substances.

A man on the streets claimes Ketamine is way underrated.
One of those green aliens confided that AMT, 2CB etc are way underrated due to lack of exposure.

Otherwise, there seems to be a consensus in the Avian community that Clonazepam (Rivotril, Klonopin) and Xanax are worth nesting for.

Hope this helps guys! Peace, love and safe consumption guys!


----------



## SkjalgT

+PetalToTheMetal 'Hey bruv. My aquaintance agree on the coke, but proper weed is according to several politicians not at all bad but slightly Psychedelic in nature. Safe psychonauting friend!


----------



## SkjalgT

Choose Life said:


> Underrated: Nasal Dilaudid
> In lower doses <12mg it's inferior to oxycodone/hydrocodone
> At higher doses w sufficient tolerance >20mg it's exponentially stronger than oxycodone and almost as strong as oxymorphone
> It's hydrophilic and absorbs extremely poorly through mouth or nasal membranes
> Care must be taken for proper absorbtion
> If you don't have a high fat meal beforehand it will be reduced by half and if you do 1 large line vs 30 small ones over a few minutes youll lose at least a quarter
> r-e-s-p-e-c-t it's the Ativan of opiates one minute you feel nothing the next you're checking the spo2 meter on your phone registering 94%
> 
> Overrated: Tramdol
> If you prefer inadequate pain relief
> Have life long depression problems and enjoy flirting with the seizure threshold
> By all means



Agree on the Tramadol. Does little for pain and less for intoxicating effex..


----------



## InfamousPsychonaut

*Curve ball!!!*

I have to say Coke seems to have a pretty even consensus on being overrated, and I agree 100%. Also that 'Ecstasy' going around these days especially in in Cali is a joke. Pure molly is a different story still not my favorite though.

 Underrated:
Ill say the obvious first IMO... Heroin, Xanax, Alcohol, Weed, Methamphetamine, LSD, and now for the curve ball.... Benzedrex Inhalers (Propylhexedrine), that shit right there works in a niche and feels like your rolling but with some hints of Adderall and meth. I love it. (only if for some strange reason nothing is available)


----------



## InfamousPsychonaut

SLOMOpiate said:


> Most Overrated: Molly, Weed, Coke, Alcohol
> 
> Most Underrated: Percocet, LSD, Benadryl


Benadryl?? how so?


----------



## Inyourroom

subdefy said:


> overrated imo is weed - only this substance can turn my thoughts into racing anxious paranoid-induced thoughts in which I feel like a complete retard which only leave me cloudy headed for weeks although I love tripping just not weed.
> 
> I don't see how weed could be underrated at all with all the hemp products/bob marley/reggae/weed t-shirts/cheech and chong/ I could go on.


I've never heard another person feel the save way about weed as I do. I'd prefer to go into work on a couple of Es than a spliff. I see Disney characters spinning around in my head for hours (kaleidescope style) and curl up in a ball chills feeling like a freak.


----------



## Inyourroom

Agghh, I see so many people say the same about tramadol, I'm an accidental 'fan' and love the opiate effects but obviously would like to avoid the long term side effects. I use it daily in very small doses not to get high, is there anything similar that I could use which is a bit 'cleaner' sorry if this question isn't allowed!


----------



## bomber

Inyourroom said:


> I've never heard another person feel the save way about weed as I do. I'd prefer to go into work on a couple of Es than a spliff. I see Disney characters spinning around in my head for hours (kaleidescope style) and curl up in a ball chills feeling like a freak.


Ι hate weed the same way but I think it is underated because of it's popularity, making people think it's not a drug.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Overrated : tramadol(no pain relief /no high
Meth:just no

Underrated :honey oil


----------



## diacetylacid

overrated: opiates
underrated: alcohol


----------



## Blind Melon

Overrated: Xanax, Meth, Alcohol
Underrated: Bromazepam, Clonazepam, Methadone, Etizolam, Crack


----------



## Tryptamite

overated: oxycodone by a long way


----------



## Man in the Dark

Webuybikes222 said:


> I have tried basically every drug being a big pot head since grade school you move onto trying just about everything . There a pros and cons to every drug for sure .iv found it best use the drugs that make you the happiest keep you alive and make you work and keep a job !  Weed is well weed it's awesome I smoked every day from age 16 to 24 and I mean every day I worked half that time sat on my ass and watched movies and played video games had and quit a lot of jobs you also see a lot of friends come and go cool ones and scummy Anoying fake ones . Best advice keep a job and be an independent pot head and if your parents are dickheads move out and avoide them !!! I gained a lot of weight and sat on my ass smoking for almost a decade before finnaly growing up and keeping a job looking back I loved weed but wish I worked more and saved more $ also didn't hang around so many bums bongs were my favorite I had group of friends who were All about expensive glass bongs bowls sherlocks catchers exetera then other group who were blunts only I liked bongs the best also my favorite thing about pot was the cig after blazing and eating and jerking off on it dabs are cool but that's wen I quit wen those came about
> 
> Coke is cool but expensive and harder to get Easier to get ripped off and robed but it's a fun up beat drug i dated a girl I met in a bar her friend was a coke dealer so I bought a bunch and hit the bar scene hard for a while it's the easiest drug to get laid with and party also loose weight with don't get arrested with it! Gummies are the best also good way to see how powerful gums go numb quick it's good shit
> 
> Shrooms and acid iv done both 10 + times I had good trips and bad I couldn't go near ethir now but when I was young they were fun I always liked the come down the most were you smoked pot the trips were to heavy for me but nature is the best on it going into parks or woods iv tripped in day and night I don't recommend doing ethir more then 5 / 10 times in a life time once a blue moon is ok music is great on them 2 it was more my friends did them a lot so I joined
> 
> Heroin I have to admit my favorite drug and the only one I still use I never short up or Ived I sniffed a bit at first then smoked it off tiny or tin foil I fell in love instantly chasing the dragon omg I love it I do it a good amount I'll go with out a while then get a few bundles and smoke and nod I fucking love smoking it I don't go near any drugs any more besides this ciggerertts are amazing to on it but be carful you have to deal with slot of dealers with this dope feens who will rob you or blow your phone up my advice only smoke or sniff keep it to 2 bags a day or 3 tops when your out your out keep. A Job or steady employment don't get caught up in life style and keep habit to your self never iv and take withdrawal like. A Man except it not as bad if you keep a low bag addiction and smoke or sniff . It's only on ur system 3/4 days to for drug test see I work and keep a job and use recreational I make sure keep a lid on my addiction if nessisary 1 bag a day or I'll go with out
> 
> Best cigs Marb reds camels or Rollie's
> 
> So ya that's my drug post
> Soooo word !



From 16 to 24 !! Man you guys make me feel old. You have a lot left to experience. Enjoy!


----------



## Jackson842

Underrated-wait for it....crack cocaine, benzos,  Overrated-Meth, Meth oh I did I mention meth? On a two month multiple daily dosing....smoking, snorting and eating and trying to function UTR as a functional member of society. Example: slept in the guest room Saturday night to  "stay up late for a movie" and then spent the next six hours smoking until.the ETZ kicked in. Well, this 7 should be gone in a week and I will try to lay off this stuff with some Welbutrin and benzos. Wish me luck.


----------



## Stonedllamaunivers

Mushrooms are the most under rated i ate 28 grams of drued liberty caps at a festival and i was in a world of blissfull noise and colors had a smell


----------



## Longhauler

Most overrated/overused/underestimated drug(s): stupid benzos. They're only effective for a brief period before tolerance builds up - and this happens quite fast: after a couple weeks or so, your usual dose will only prevent withdrawal symptoms, any ''relief'' of anxiety from then on is purely imaginary, only ''felt'' because it is strongly desired and anticipated, mentally-constructed, confused with the actual warding off of withdrawal symptoms coming back like clockwork. Additionally, they positively dumb you down, immediately when you take 'em, and progressively over time, eroding your memory, wits, and - this is particularly awful - your very capacity to understand clearly your problems (including your addiction) and tackle them effectively. Finally, they're extremely dangerous and very unpredictable when combined with other sedating drugs: innumerable overdoses are the result of combining opiates and benzos - the unfortunate users typically ''forget'' how much dope they previously took a few hours before, re-dose and fucking die. Combined with alcohol, they may - and usually do - induce such a total loss of judgment that users will do shit they will very sorely regret for the rest of their lives, or even put them behind bars for life. Benzos SUCK BIG TIME.   Most underrated drug: coffee. In doses adjusted to your own metabolism and head wiring, it's actually good for you, for your liver and brain. It's almost impossible to overdose on it (unless you pop an insane quantity of caffeine pills). Its effects are very noticeable, yet gentle, generally improving mood, cognition, behavior, rather than turning normal folks into violent beasts like alcohol often does. If it was ''discovered'' today, it would surely be heavily controlled and its use likely criminalized, considering the strength of its effects - the average citizen would severely judge the vicious users seeking such an artificial euphoria... I think most people don't realize how great and special coffee is because it's easily accessible, legal and relatively cheap. As far as I'm concerned, coffee is nearly essential in my life. I like it as much as pharmaceutical stimulants, and more than alcohol and opiates.


----------



## Ventrusii

Over-Rated:
___________
-Cocaine (Wayyyyyy too short lasting, and coke rage isn't a fucking joke)
-MDMA (It's nice, I get it, but RC's are fucking better than this neurotoxic stuff)
-Xanax (The fuck is with people and loving on this shitty benzo?)

Under-Rated:
___________
-Any other benzo _besides_ Xanax (Etizolam, even at past-blackout doses, doesn't make you a bumbling idiot at all)
-Propylhexedrine (Fuckin' legal meth with a benzo-mitigatable comedown? Count me in twice!)
-(Hydro/oxy)(codone/morphone) (Not a lot of people give these enough respect. They're still hella good in my books)


----------



## LucidSDreamr

^ so MDMA is overratted but propyl hexedrin....now theres a worthwhile stim.....i dn't get it


----------



## Ventrusii

^MDMA is over-rated, it's still great, but it's widely over-rated by those who advocate for it.

P-hex, on the other hand, is widely said to be a cheap, crappy version of any sort of ab-usable stimulant. It's cheap, OTC, and even though the comedown is harsh, it's still like a meth. Who wouldn't love walking into CVS and buying some meth? Under-rated IMO.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Ventrusii said:


> ^MDMA is over-rated, it's still great, but it's widely over-rated by those who advocate for it.
> 
> P-hex, on the other hand, is widely said to be a cheap, crappy version of any sort of ab-usable stimulant. It's cheap, OTC, and even though the comedown is harsh, it's still like a meth. Who wouldn't love walking into CVS and buying some meth? Under-rated IMO.



i see what you're saying, relative to what their normal perception is they are under or over ratted, not on the same scale being compared obviously


----------



## andy85258

Mid/low grade weed, no thanks your shitty mersh just dosent cut it for my high tolerance self. Rather pay a little extra for an experience ill actually enjoy instead of a very light buzz ill have to keep smoking every half hour just to maintain......


----------



## S1eepyHead

not anymore

bruh for reall except the E rcs aint worth it

i hate when people are like "regies better cause you get more" like nigga my head hurts


----------



## RedLeader

Over: phenibut, kava

Under: gabapentin

Staggered and potentiated gabapentin is amazing once you figure out how it best works for you.


----------



## SirTophamHat

underrated:  dextromethorphan (isolated from accompaniments)
overrated: marijuana.  it's one of my favorite drugs ever ever ever, so i understand why people act like it's god's gift to man.  it isn't though.  you will sleep SO much better when you aren't getting high daily; i stopped smoking two months ago and the difference is immense.


----------



## Pill2Chill

^I sleep better when I smoke daily. I quit smoking daily a few years ago, now I smoke rarely. Back when I smoked daily, I remember clearly that I couldn't go to sleep RIGHT after smoking (unless there were opiates in play, but that's a different story..), but about 30 minutes after smoking a spliff my high would always diminish in 'intensity', and I'd become a little drowsy and quite sleepy. I would always be able to just drift off to sleep with the greatest ease during that moment.. So yeah, I did sleep more, and had less trouble falling asleep when I still smoked weed every day. Though I have to say, if I get a full night's sleep (6-8hrs - unfortunately that's rare for me, but again this has to do with opiate-abuse and benzo-use) now that I don't smoke weed anymore, I feel far more rested than I used to from sleeping the same amount of time whilst falling asleep under the influence of weed.

So yeah, I fell asleep a lot easier/faster as a daily pot-smoker (just not *immediately* after smoking but ~30 mins after. Despite falling asleep being harder, the quality of my sleep is significantly better when I don't smoke pot. I remember it was just a given that I used to be pretty tired during the day when I was a stoner, and I mean I was tired already before I started getting stoned for that day. I got 6-8 hours/night every night easily back then. Now if I sleep 6 hours I'm well rested and I don't get tired during the day.

OT: 
Overrated: DXM, Morphine, Cocaine, Clonazepam, Weed (don't get me wrong, it's great, but some people treat it like it's more precious than gold)
Underrated: Racemic amphetamines, Lorazepam, Brotizolam, Bromazepam, Tramadol, Ketamine, 4-FA


----------



## Felonious Monk

Overrated: Alcohol

Underrated: Healthy diet.  You'd be surprised how much more fucked up you get when you've been eating well.


----------



## joshvt209

Overrated: Coke 
Underrated: 1p-lsd and al-lad


----------



## Boku_

SirTophamHat said:


> overrated: marijuana.  it's one of my favorite drugs ever ever ever, so i understand why people act like it's god's gift to man.  it isn't though.  you will sleep SO much better when you aren't getting high daily; i stopped smoking two months ago and the difference is immense.



I totally agree. I had a love/hate relationship with the sticky green hydro skunk where i smoked everyday for a year and half and i really loved weed for that year and half as i thought it was the cure to all my problems, it helped me fall asleep. it curbed my appetite and helped me lose weight while making me feel great. But the whole time  i was smoking weed i was in denial to the negative health effects and the pure mayhem my emotions were becoming and don't even get me started on the level of mental un-stability i experienced . In the end i became a paranoid psychotic mess requiring hospitalisation .

This all occurred over 15 years years ago and thinking back to those days i don't know what i saw in weed. I'm open to people being able to enjoy cannabis without long term mental health problems and i wouldn't say i am anti medical marijuana, if it helps sick people i won't object to that but i just find people who live in share houses and are stoned all the time  grotty scummy and see no class in keeping a dirty stinky bong on your living room table with chopped up empty cigarette butts and paper all over the place.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Pill2Chill said:


> Overrated: Morphine



You ever bang it, though? I agree that morphine is generally pretty lame but it's pretty durn good if you IV it.


----------



## SirTophamHat

@ P2C:: you elaborated on what I was trying to say.  Weed can help one get sleep more easily.  It's the quality of the sleep that suffers.  I really do enjoy dreaming and remembering my dreams


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Overrated: probably alcohol I guess. It is the most popular psychoactive drug worldwide, or one of the most popular anyway...caffeine is probably more popular. It's fun on occasion but I've never understood alcoholism...

Underrated: zolpidem. I was prescribed it for a pretty long time, and while it has limited hypnotic value IMO/E, I really liked the warm, dreamy headspace it'd put me in for an hour or two. Even though I took the drug for a long time (years), when I stopped I had no real withdrawal symptoms either, not even sleeplessness (nothing serious anyway). An enjoyable tranquilizer that I have fond murky memories of...


----------



## Pill2Chill

Burnt Offerings said:


> You ever bang it, though? I agree that morphine is generally pretty lame but it's pretty durn good if you IV it.



Yeah I have, I prefer other opiates. Morphine is a little dull IMO.


----------



## pharmacybandit

This. 

I started banging it before I ever took it orally and always considered it my favorite drug. Then a few years later I took it orally (been off drugs and not injecting for a long time) and I'm pretty sure I would have never banged it if I had taken orally first. I don't think I would have even considered it worth injecting. Oh, my life could have been so different lol


----------



## Burnt Offerings

IMO IV morphine, and (any ROA) heroin / oxycodone were all pretty interchangeable, as far as the effect went...someone could've offered to shoot me full of morphine or heroin and I wouldn't have really had a preference. Some opioids had kind of a different effect (like bupe or kratom) but all the classic mu-opioid receptor ones like those? I loved all of them, I have love for all opiates pretty much, even the weaker ones


----------



## Pill2Chill

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy morphine. I just think it is overrated. If given the same choice as you, I'd pick H every time. I even like oxy better IV'd. But I guess I'm weird.


----------



## ginty007

Overrated: cocaine. Yup, it keeps you awake and the initial rush is good. Then you just get stuck in incredibly shit convo where everyone is just talking about themselves and not listening to anyone else. So average and it's only so popular because it looks cool I swear.

Underrated: ketamine in low doses. It's like a hangover free gig drug. I adore it.


----------



## CfZrx

overrated :  Heroin  underrated : cbd crystals


----------



## Pill2Chill

ginty007 said:


> Overrated: cocaine. Yup, it keeps you awake and the initial rush is good. Then you just get stuck in incredibly shit convo where everyone is just talking about themselves and not listening to anyone else. So average and it's only so popular because it looks cool I swear.
> 
> Underrated: ketamine in low doses. It's like a hangover free gig drug. I adore it.



You won't hear me argue against cocaine being overrated, and I think more BL'ers than you would expect agree with this as well. If you smoke or IV it the rush can be pretty amazing, but aside from the rush the high is pretty shitty. It also lasts too short to be worth it. Whenever I take coke and I IV it, I have to redose like every 15-30min TOPS, and when you're IV'ing, well let's just say doing that many shots in such a short timespan isn't pretty. When I sniff it, I can redose maybe twice before the high becomes shitty and downright unenjoyable. I'll start feeling brainfucked if I continue at this point. Most people just keep compulsively redosing but if I do it I'll feel super shittty, like confused and kinda introvert/anxious (so do many others with coke it would seem, but despite that they still do it). It makes me feel like shit if I do it. I'm kind of an exception when it comes to coke it seems (when taken intranasally at least).

With IV use I exhibit this compulsive behavior too, aka 'chasing the rush', but with that RoA the rush at least remains nice. When I'm sniffing it the come-up becomes pretty lame after redosing a few times. I've always been able to put coke away after a few doses without finishing it, even before I was an IV user. I even prefer it that way. Rather save the rest for some other time than keep taking it and feel crappy because of it. The only times I will finish my coke is when I'm IV'ing it, but even then I never get the urge to get more after what I had is gone.

Guess I'm weird when it comes to cocaine. On amphetamines on the other hand, I do exhibit that compulsive-redosing behavior via any RoA save for oral, while most other people I know don't get like that on amphetamines, at least not to the same degree they get it on cocaine. I've noticed over the years that AD(H)D-patients are more likely to prefer amphet over cocaine, and are also more likely to have that compulsion with amphetamines than with cocaine. (I have AD(H)D, and I've noticed similar behavior in friends who also have it.

But yeah, in short; I agree with cocaine being overrated. Only the rush from an instant hit (smoked or IV) is nice, taken any other way it's a shitty drug with a shitty high that will turn its users into egotistical, greedy douchebags who can't stop once they've started.


----------



## ginty007

I've never tried it IV or smoking it. I'm one of those people who sucks at smoking ( like it's embarrassing how much I cough) and I'm scared of needles. I can stop too with snorting it. I'm just like you, find after the first few lines I get anxious and introverted. The one thing it's good for is to wake up in the morning on the third day of Glastonbury. Otherwise I could happily never see it again.


----------



## CfZrx

ginty007 said:


> I've never tried it IV or smoking it. I'm one of those people who sucks at smoking ( like it's embarrassing how much I cough) and I'm scared of needles. I can stop too with snorting it. I'm just like you, find after the first few lines I get anxious and introverted. The one thing it's good for is to wake up in the morning on the third day of Glastonbury. Otherwise I could happily never see it again.


Glastonbury?


----------



## ginty007

CfZrx said:


> Glastonbury?



Yeah, the world's biggest festival. It's the best


----------



## belligerent drunk

I think PCP and some of its analogues are way underrated. Maybe even not underrated as such, but misunderstood and feared for the wrong reasons.

Alcohol and caffeine are overrated.


----------



## nznity

overrated: 
PCP
fentadope
pregabalin
RC stims
ALCOHOLLLLLLLLL
crack

underrated:
high quality cocaine
morphine/real heroin
true mdma
gabapentin
ketamine


----------



## ADHDMY4SS

oxy, vicodin, percs, coke, xanax, adderall, vyvanse, concerta, XTC, pure MDMA (even if you leave gaps in between doses. HOW ABOUT JUST NOT BURNING THE HOLES IN YOUR BRAIN TO BEGIN WITH? WHY REBUILD THEM AND SUFFER?), shrooms (funny), LSD (potentially life-changing and scary AF. Russian roulette. A true "trip" for what it's worth. BECAUSE WE CAN'T TAKE A REGULAR TRIP WE HAVE TO DO DRUGS. excuse the caps and irateness. I am mad at myself.

Overrated: ALL DRUGS including weed and nicotine

Underrated: BEING A SOBER ****ING HUMAN BEING AND LIVING LIFE WITHOUT EVER TRYING DRUGS!!!!!!

sorry not sorry.


----------



## thegreenhand

overrated: weed

underrated: LSD (as a social drug), MDMA cuz most people haven't done pure shit, adderall, kava


----------



## 6am-64-14m

OR: oxy w/ apap

UR: Phenibut


----------



## negrogesic

Overrated: alcohol and weed

Underrated: methadone


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Underrated - weed and moderate doses of psychedelics.

Overrated - cocaine and alcohol. (Not together. Together is fun  )


----------



## Jabberwocky

Overrated - Weed, GHB, coke
Underrated - Strong RC opioids and many RC chemicals itself, maybe heroin too. Psychedelics too maybe, but just acid. mushrooms are gay.


----------



## Catflap

Overrated-
Ketamine. Tried some recently up to a maximum dose of 110 mg. not to my taste at all.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Catflap said:


> Ketamine. Tried some recently up to a maximum dose of 110 mg



That's not even a proper lines worth that barely a bump lol 

Overrated: Gabapentin and Pregabalin 

Underrated: Tramadol


----------



## Quickfixgrrl

I'm conflicted. I've smoked weed and hated it, had full blown panic attacks while high and days of depression afterwards. But I recently picked it up again and LOVED LOVED LOVED it! I think my surroundings and circumstances played a huge role. 

Alcohol; has ruined my life at times but also helped me through the worst days. 

Pregabalin: Horrid and addictive. No fun. The "high" is fucked up and strange. 
Underrated; Ritalin. I could snort that shit all day long.. and I have.. I get so much done in a single day on this drug.


----------



## Catflap

Flower Fairy said:


> That's not even a proper lines worth that barely a bump




Overrated: Gabapentin and Pregabalin 

Underrated: Tramadol
[/QUOTE]


Flower Fairy said:


> That's not even a proper lines worth that barely a bump lol
> 
> Overrated: Gabapentin and Pregabalin
> 
> Underrated: Tramadol



Ah, so that explains where I was going wrong then


----------



## Flower Fairy

Catflap said:


> Ah, so that explains where I was going wrong then



It could pass as a small line to someone who rarely does K, try a whole 100mg line at once then a 200mg, you might K hole then, and if it's still not for you then you can underrate my favourite drug lol

I barley K hole these days, I do 0.3 and 0.4 lines, I can only afford a gram every now and then, it sucks, 3 or so lines out of a gram, sucks


----------



## negrogesic

I agree ketamine kind of sucks. Make me feel weird and dysphoric.

That said IV ketamine was enjoyable, it was quite euphoric and opioid like and the rush was intense.


----------



## Flower Fairy

negrogesic said:


> euphoric and opioid like and the rush was intense



Don't you start lol it makes me want to try it, ex IV heroin addict here who loves her K, tempted to hit it up but telling herself no just sniff it or your asking for a worse addiction


----------



## negrogesic

Flower Fairy said:


> Don't you start lol it makes me want to try it, ex IV heroin addict here who loves her K, tempted to hit it up but telling herself no just sniff it or your asking for a worse addiction



Id recommend against it as its quite dangerous, there is hardly time to remove the syringe. Essentially you're playing with general anesthesia at that point. If you were to do it i'd recommend using vials designed for injection rather than powder.


----------



## nznity

negrogesic said:


> Id recommend against it as its quite dangerous, there is hardly time to remove the syringe. Essentially you're playing with general anesthesia at that point. If you were to do it i'd recommend using vials designed for injection rather than powder.


yeah it's like you take the syringe out, cap it, put in ur pocket and warp the fuck out to another dimension.


----------



## nznity

negrogesic said:


> Id recommend against it as its quite dangerous, there is hardly time to remove the syringe. Essentially you're playing with general anesthesia at that point. If you were to do it i'd recommend using vials designed for injection rather than powder.


you just triggered me, i'ma buy a vial this week


----------



## negrogesic

nznity said:


> yeah it's like you take the syringe out, cap it, put in ur pocket and warp the fuck out to another dimension.



I dont remember having that much time. If i remember correctly you have like 4 seconds before you are completely zonked. I had no tolerance to ketamine and remember 20mg or so as being super intense. I found it was less psychedelic and more narcotic feeling than IM. Everytime i tried IM ketamine i just felt weird and dysphoric.

IV deschloroketamine (DCK) is probably even better, 10mg would send you to outerspace im guessing,


----------



## nznity

negrogesic said:


> I dont remember having that much time. If i remember correctly you have like 4 seconds before you are completely zonked. I had no tolerance to ketamine and remember 20mg or so as being super intense. I found it was less psychedelic and more narcotic feeling than IM. Everytime i tried IM ketamine i just felt weird and dysphoric.
> 
> IV deschloroketamine (DCK) is probably even better, 10mg would send you to outerspace im guessing,


i do 40-50mg shots and yeah after 5 secs you're gone haha.


----------



## nznity

negrogesic said:


> I dont remember having that much time. If i remember correctly you have like 4 seconds before you are completely zonked. I had no tolerance to ketamine and remember 20mg or so as being super intense. I found it was less psychedelic and more narcotic feeling than IM. Everytime i tried IM ketamine i just felt weird and dysphoric.
> 
> IV deschloroketamine (DCK) is probably even better, 10mg would send you to outerspace im guessing,


some ppl say ketamine doesn't have a rush but IMO it does, it's a weird as fuck rush but nonetheless is very euphoric. yeah like u i prefer IV over IM.


----------



## nznity

negrogesic said:


> I dont remember having that much time. If i remember correctly you have like 4 seconds before you are completely zonked. I had no tolerance to ketamine and remember 20mg or so as being super intense. I found it was less psychedelic and more narcotic feeling than IM. Everytime i tried IM ketamine i just felt weird and dysphoric.
> 
> IV deschloroketamine (DCK) is probably even better, 10mg would send you to outerspace im guessing,


brooooo u just triggered me man XD, ima get a vial this week. fuck it i wanna shoot up something, it's been a month without morphine. And that shit is gonna help me lower even more my opi tolerance.


----------



## dopamimetic

Overrated, in terms of effects and underrated, in terms of toxicity and damage done to society, health and psyche - alcohol. From time to time nasty things like glue, gasoline, anticholinerges. Certainly antipsychotics (by docs and fellow people), followed by antidepressants.
Sugar (these people eating whole bars of chocolate when sad and wondering when the aliens abducted them and put all the fat on them).
Nicotine, by some. Poor souls, they know just the worst of all (alc, cigs) and believe to know everything. That said, I'm a smoker too 

Underrated - DMT, dissociatives.

Outstanding in terms of facepalm - how big pharma together with the governments of the world have messed up the only viable alternative to benzodiazepines: Kava-Kava. It's been long known that it was an artificial toxin and low quality manufacturing damaging some livers and not the root itself. Yet it remains out of allowance almost everywhere with some places even banning the plant. Why use some plant that has been so for decades, if big pharma offers you yummy Xanax??

@nznity K and DCK have an unique rush, when using nasally maybe only similar (in intensity) to mephedrone or coke(? never did much of it, just don't like how the local anesthesia, or maybe the levamisole?, feels in my body. Neither the price nor how people behave on it.)


----------



## AutoTripper

Kava is underrated, but largely due to remaining relatively unknown or unexperienced.


----------



## AutoTripper

Flower Fairy said:


> It could pass as a small line to someone who rarely does K, try a whole 100mg line at once then a 200mg, you might K hole then, and if it's still not for you then you can underrate my favourite drug lol
> 
> I barley K hole these days, I do 0.3 and 0.4 lines, I can only afford a gram every now and then, it sucks, 3 or so lines out of a gram, sucks


Yes 0.25 was always a beautiful dose for myself on many occasions. Softening everuthing around you, but not taking you too far beyond, leaving things cartooney, light and fun and easy.

In no way an underdose, but you can still be joyfully interactive in the right company.

The biggest line I snorted myself deliberately was a half gram, except one occasion possibly, at the elder lady supplier and friend's house on her birthday session- it was time for my line. She called me into the kitchen.  

I liked my proper razor blades back in the day. Maggie used cards. So my line was "racked up", next to a bank card on a tile (yeah, I got us all into using tiles over cd cases haha)....

I was e'd up and drunk that night, 2004. I accidentally scattered my line. So blurry eyed, I picked up the bank card and scoops everything up into one chunky line again.

I went back into the other room where there was a very pleasant ambience with nice people socialising on a freer and higher level.  But boy I was going into one hell of k hole but could still hear and see everything around me and I suddenly overheard discussion that somebody "had taken all of Maggie's ketamine".

As if someone had sneaked in there and pinched it all. Not a great lot because she couldn't get any more that night unfortunately as was planne.

But while I was stuck in this k hole on ecstasy as well for the rest of the night I realised what I had done and that there was in fact more ketamine underneath the bank card which I scooped into my own line without being able to see at the time.

So god knows how much I snorted on that occasion it could have been a whole grams worth.

But I did know people who would routinely snort 1gram Lines of ketamine and would literally spasm on the floor at parties and be out cold with eyes Wide Open looking like corpses for many hours on end or stood in ostrich and Emu like statue positions moving at the speed of sloaths.


Crazy, crazy drug and scene when ket flooded in, in 2002 to 2005 and on.

I knew one guy, named Dickie. He only snorted 1 Gram lines at a time, and he had 12 every day for a long period.  That's heavy IMO.


----------



## AutoTripper

negrogesic said:


> I dont remember having that much time. If i remember correctly you have like 4 seconds before you are completely zonked. I had no tolerance to ketamine and remember 20mg or so as being super intense. I found it was less psychedelic and more narcotic feeling than IM. Everytime i tried IM ketamine i just felt weird and dysphoric.
> 
> IV deschloroketamine (DCK) is probably even better, 10mg would send you to outerspace im guessing,


That makes sense to me. K could be so fast acting. I remember one occasion I snorted about 1/3 of a gram in one line I was already quite drunk but it was literally like within half a second I just sank back to laying on the floor as if I was sucked into a sandpit there was nothing I could do about it whatsoever and it was milliseconds.

An incredible feeling at the time and and experience to look back upon but messy for sure.

So I imagine that I'Ving would be even faster and more dramatic acting hence the need for for safety preparations.


We have mused however in other threads that possibly by injection ketamine may not have the same negative impacts on the bladder for someone with chronic use because I know that the sinuses act as a clearing route using the bladder itself for clearing sinus infections.

And the ketamine turns to acid in the stomach which could affect the urinary system.

So if somebody else could administer the injection safely with experience it may in fact have some advantages physically to take ketamine by injection.

It would certainly be my own preferred route of delivery if I thought it was possible for me to use that substance again in the future providing it was done completely safely although I would be very apprehensive about setting out and doing this procedure on my own for the first time ever.


----------



## dopamimetic

The RC variants 2-fluoro and deschloroketamine are _much_ easier on your body. Never had any problems with them besides some early tainted Asian batches, which had a horrible body load. Yeah, 10mg of DCK can floor you even with some tolerance (guess on some days I did 100mg though without holing, it has a different tolerance pattern than plain K) 

But dissos remain to be heavily underrated imho, agreed they feel very weird the first times and from time to time but they are an exception that is much safer than it feels ... and, at least DCK and MXE, can bring you to similar places like psychedelics but in a way that hasn't even a name for anxiety... apparently make good combos too, disso + psychedelic, there're some papers about psychedelics abolishing the neurotoxicity of dissociatives .....


----------



## nooodle

I'd say mescaline,  which i don't really hear of being used too much by people who are tripping on shrooms, tabs etc.


----------



## schizopath

Overrated: psychedelics, benzos (for recretional use)

Underrated: buprenorphine


----------



## Dirtymk

Overrated: cocaine. I’m surprised how few people have said this but it’s too difficult to find top quality blow and even with really good cocaine the high is too fiendish and too short and not that euphoric. 
Underrated: gabapentin as a last resort. I have been out of myDOC many times and gotten faced on gabapentin, the only obstacle being the extremely low bioavailability. The way I have gotten around this is to stagger the doses


----------



## Gaffy

Overrated: ritalin 
Underrated: 4-CMC, by far better than 4MMC


----------



## draculic acid69

Cocaine - overrated, cost too much only lasts an hour usually cut to crap
Mbdb - underrated due to ppl not knowing and not being able to tell the difference between it and mdma. It's when you double drop it that the real magic happens and the different effects become apparent.its far superior effects.
Codeine - underrated, an awesome opiate if u don't have a high opiate tolerance.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Overrated: buprenorphine (sorry schizopath, I don't see it as getting a high from it) and amphetamine

Underrated: homemade laudenum, which is something you never ever hear about, but it's very smooth and fucks you up in all the right ways


----------



## negrogesic

Gaffy said:


> Overrated: ritalin
> Underrated: 4-CMC, by far better than 4MMC



Who overrates ritalin? Haven't seen to many people speak highly of it?

I think dexmethylphenidate is underrated...

How is 4-CMC? 4-MMC must be superior however.


----------



## Jabberwocky

negrogesic said:


> I think dexmethylphenidate is underrated...



I don't know what its like for getting high, but methylphenidate seems to be underated as a substitution cure for cocaine addiction


----------



## Nightraver

Being British and from a certain generation I’m going to say liquid gel temazepam aka jellies are the most underrated drug ever created. Holy shit those gel filled caps were the breakfast cereal of the gods .
I’m actually glad they banned them in Great Britain  or else the prisons would still be filled with violent offenders with no recollection of there crimes. My god the things almost made you indestructible lol at the time anyway


----------



## dopamimetic

Really, 4-CMC? You know that the close amphetamine cousin, 4-chloroamphetamine (and meth's get metabolized into amph's - the ketone probably remains unchanged so you won't get 4-CA from 4-CMC but still) is used in animal studies to selectively kill serotonergic neurons??


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nightraver said:


> Being British and from a certain generation I’m going to say liquid gel temazepam aka jellies are the most underrated drug ever created. Holy shit those gel filled caps were the breakfast cereal of the gods .
> I’m actually glad they banned them in Great Britain  or else the prisons would still be filled with violent offenders with no recollection of there crimes. My god the things almost made you indestructible lol at the time anyway



I remember taking those after 24 hours awake on speed/crank and it was like a soft elevator ride back down to earth. Cushiest landing ever. The temazepam tablets these days don't seem to work half as well for the comedown.


----------



## draculic acid69

Nightraver said:


> Being British and from a certain generation I’m going to say liquid gel temazepam aka jellies are the most underrated drug ever created. Holy shit those gel filled caps were the breakfast cereal of the gods .
> I’m actually glad they banned them in Great Britain  or else the prisons would still be filled with violent offenders with no recollection of there crimes. My god the things almost made you indestructible lol at the time anyway


They banned them bcoz ppl kept injecting the liquid and clogging veins with waxy liquid temazepam.i heard it led to a few amputations.


----------



## draculic acid69

dopamimetic said:


> Really, 4-CMC? You know that the close amphetamine cousin, 4-chloroamphetamine (and meth's get metabolized into amph's - the ketone probably remains unchanged so you won't get 4-CA from 4-CMC but still) is used in animal studies to selectively kill serotonergic neurons??


Yeah way too risky in my opinion with the similarities between caths and amps


----------



## draculic acid69

Nightraver said:


> Being British and from a certain generation I’m going to say liquid gel temazepam aka jellies are the most underrated drug ever created. Holy shit those gel filled caps were the breakfast cereal of the gods .
> I’m actually glad they banned them in Great Britain  or else the prisons would still be filled with violent offenders with no recollection of there crimes. My god the things almost made you indestructible lol at the time anyway


We called them footsies bcoz they resemble footballs


----------



## draculic acid69

nooodle said:


> I'd say mescaline,  which i don't really hear of being used too much by people who are tripping on shrooms, tabs etc.


It's rare.thats why


----------



## Nightraver

draculic acid69 said:


> They banned them bcoz ppl kept injecting the liquid and clogging veins with waxy liquid temazepam.i heard it led to a few amputations.


Also because the sun newspaper had a campaign because people were using it as a glitch to get out of a prison sentence


----------



## Nightraver

draculic acid69 said:


> We called them footsies bcoz they resemble footballs


Beans where I’m from or green bombs


----------



## likeakite

Over: Suboxone
Under: Gabapentin


----------



## marley is good

dxm


----------



## Brendan12

I would definitely say DXM..

Pure powder on the internet means no goup from sucrets or Cough Syrup.. or even Coricidin which can have a valid dose itself..

But with pure powder you can have an exceptional trip..

Doing DXM is like psychotherapy for the body and soul.. Perfect objectivity and very nice euphoria.. all boundaries dissolved..


----------



## Xorkoth

Brendan12 said:


> Pure powder on the internet means no goup from sucrets or Cough Syrup.. or even Coricidin which can have a valid dose itself..



Coricidin is the worst possible source of DXM because it contains not only acetaminophen, which damages your liver at the dosages required to trip, it also contains chlorpheniramine maleate, an old-school antihistamine that, among other things, most importantly acts as a serotonin reuptake inhibitor, which is extremely dangerous to combine with DXM.  I knew two kids who died from coricidin in my high school.  I have done it about 10 times, before I ever even knew what DXM was, I just knew about Coricidin.  You'd be far better off taking syrup without other active ingredients than you would Coricidin.  Coricidin is not DXM, it's a combination with a strong antihistamine and serotonin reuptake inhibitor.  

But yeah, the pure powder is far better than either.


----------



## Brendan12

Yeah I do two boxes of Coricidin in one sitting once per week...

And I am on powder (DXM) every other day... about 250-350 during the day..and then ad that same amount at night..

Also smoke weed and hash etc... Sometimes drink as well...not to the overdose limit or anything..but enough to get a buzz..


----------



## jasperkent

Most overrated: Crack, by far. 
I love all kinds of drugs and I've used & abused many over the last 50 years. I always enjoyed powder cocaine and had a brief but devastating IV coke habit in 1987. 
I've smoked crack 6 or 7 times ('80s, '90s, & 2010) and every time the people I was with (crack enthusiasts) assured me it was good stuff.
 I don't get it. I do not find the high particularly euphoric and it only lasts a few minutes. Plus, it tastes nasty. At this point I would turn down FREE crack.
I'd rather have a cup of coffee.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I’ve noticed that several people have said gabapentin...I’m curious as to what the best way to “get something” out of this substance is? I’ve taken a gram+ dose before but haven’t felt anything, but then I was reading that you’re supposed to dose every 45 mins and combine with a high-fat meal or something? Also, is it good in combination with other things like opioids or cannabis?

Basically I have a large bottle of the stuff that’s been kicking around forever which I pretty much wrote off, but maybe someone just needs to point me in the right direction


----------



## Xorkoth

Take it 300mg at a time, separated by 45 minutes each.  Take it on a full stomach, after eating fatty foods.  Pre-load with NSAIDs.  The reason these all work is because gabapentin is a strange drug, in that it is absorbed via an amino acid transporter in the small intestine.  So its absorption rate is limited to ~300-400mg per 30-45 minutes.  NSAIDs increase gut permeability so they help.  And having food digesting along with it makes your guts work better.

II get good effect by about the time I've taken the 4th dose, so 1200mg.  The effects are both subtle and powerful.

Cannabis is a great combo with it.  Opiates are also good although some people say that they can't feel opioids on it.  But many find they potentiate each other.


----------



## WestByGolly

Of course each person is vastly different but for me and my experience

Overrated:

Crack
LSD 
Xanax
Most types of amphetamines
Oxycodone - solely because after like the first two times doing it I had to double my dose and just started chasing the dragon - never meeting him again

Underrated:

DMT - I don't even like tripping but this was the wildest 10 minutes of my life. 
MDA - No comedown at all for me, felt great after. Had it in London 2014 if it was really MDA or not I don't know but was short lasting with clear MDMA like effects.
Brand name Adderall XR 30s - only because all other Adderall or "amphetamine salts" suck.
Dilaudid - did it once in 2009 and I think I dropped all 20 cigs from my pack out the window from nodding. Felt great though


----------



## Xorkoth

WestByGolly said:


> MDA - No comedown at all for me, felt great after. Had it in London 2014 if it was really MDA or not I don't know but was short lasting with clear MDMA like effects.



MDA lasts like twice as long as MDMA, FYI.


----------



## falsifiedhypothesi

Xanax and codeine in the form of lean take the grand prize for most overrated drugs. Every time I hear the word "lean" I cringe. Codeine, at least to me, is pretty shit in general, even when I had no tolerance I never enjoyed it.

I think mushrooms are pretty underrated in the sense that people don't realize the full potential of them and just want to see crazy things and giggle their asses off. Psilocybin mushrooms are the most beneficial drug I have taken as far as improving my mental health.


----------



## WestByGolly

Xorkoth said:


> MDA lasts like twice as long as MDMA, FYI.



Thanks for that - I did not know. Maybe I am getting it confused with something else. It felt almost the same as MDMA just with a shorter duration - Going off of memory, I remember it lasting about 1.5 hours roughly from onset to end. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## negrogesic

Alprazolam is the king of benzos in my mind so I can't say it's overrated. I've tried maybe 30 different benzos and i like alprazolam the most. There is this nice mania to it that I like. Also the most dangerous for me in terms of disinhibited behavior, but this is what makes it so much fun. 

Most overrated is perhaps alcohol or cigarettes. Or maybe marijuana.  

Underrated, probably nitrous oxide. Now that is a euphoric drug, and that is coming from a former  user. It is very hard to use though relatively speaking. It can take 30 minutes of continuous inhalation to get there. Intensely psychedelic but in a dark, weird dissociative way. The psychedelic effects are almost an unwanted side-effect. They can sort of bring down the experience or make it weird. I like it mostly for its gabaergic and opioid like effect. It acts at the BZD site of the GABA-A from what I recall. Only fell into it during benzo withdrawal, which it temporarily alleviates in full, essentially.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Xorkoth said:


> Take it 300mg at a time, separated by 45 minutes each.  Take it on a full stomach, after eating fatty foods.  Pre-load with NSAIDs.  The reason these all work is because gabapentin is a strange drug, in that it is absorbed via an amino acid transporter in the small intestine.  So its absorption rate is limited to ~300-400mg per 30-45 minutes.  NSAIDs increase gut permeability so they help.  And having food digesting along with it makes your guts work better.
> 
> II get good effect by about the time I've taken the 4th dose, so 1200mg.  The effects are both subtle and powerful.
> 
> Cannabis is a great combo with it.  Opiates are also good although some people say that they can't feel opioids on it.  But many find they potentiate each other.



Thanks a lot! I'll give that method a try



negrogesic said:


> Alprazolam is the king of benzos in my mind so I can't say it's overrated. I've tried maybe 30 different benzos and i like alprazolam the most. There is this nice mania to it that I like. Also the most dangerous for me in terms of disinhibited behavior, but this is what makes it so much fun.



IMO it depends...I actually think that it's a strong drug but I don't find it particularly enjoyable (BZDs are a very subjective class of drug though and some people like em, just not my cup o tea) and it does get referenced way too much in pop culture, in the same way that codeine syrup did as others have mentioned. So in that sense I do agree that it's probably overrated, in that sense that people will try some thinking "oh I've heard so much about this stuff, it's gotta be great!", and then they take a bunch and just end up blacking out and doing something totally moronic lol


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Weed=overrated. Fun like a few times when you're 15. Not worth it when you're an actual adult. Messes with clarity of mind, even if you don't have a mental illness. Paranoia otherwise. What a big mess. More people wanting to make it legal, even as THC content goes through the roof and more literature surfaces all the time about how it causes mental illness. smh.

Benzos=overrated. Doesn't matter if you have a script or not. Will proceed to hold in what needs to be expressed, and hardly be therapeutic.

Kava=overrated. Okay if you're healthy I guess? Not very powerful. Weird mechanisms.

Sub=underrated. Complex, but actually quite useful script wise. Best parts of opioids, few of the downfalls. 

SSRIs=underrated. What can I say, I'm a MH geezer.

3rd-gen antipsychotics=the same. I'm a MH geezer.

Pharm amphetamine=both. Can't well-explain this one atm.


----------



## Xorkoth

SSRIs do help some people but placebo controlled studies find them only 10% more effective against depression than a sugar pill.  And they have some truly concerning side effects.  Not to mention that they often cause an increase in depression and can cause suicidal and homocidal thoughts.  I was turned off of SSRIs forever when my ex's cousin was prescribed Paxil at age 13 because her parents caught her doing drugs and her psychiatrist decided she MUST be depressed to be using drugs.  She went from a normal  kid experimenting with drugs into a  withdrawn recluse.  She began having intrusive thoughts about killing her family and herself.  She was mature enough to come to her parents with this disturbing side effect and they were smart enough to discontinue her use despite the psychiatrist insisting that she needed to stay on them longer for them to work (she was on it for about 6 months, pretty sure the psychiatrist was just getting kickbacks from the pharma company considering the office was full of Paxil paraphernalia).  Within a short time coming off it she went back to normal and considers the whole thing a terrible dreamlike time.  Some years after that they started adding the disclaimer "may cause suicidal thoughts in children".  Some time after that they expanded that to "and young adults".

Sketchy, sketchy drugs.  Though I am aware they do help some people.  I have met few who they really helped much, though.

Agree kava is overrated.  Some people seem to react well to it but I have had very good kava and a few times it's produced a euphoric rush that was very pleasurable, followed 20 minutes later by a crash.  Most of the time it's so subtle it could almost be placebo.  People who love it really seem to love it though.  Wish I got more from it, I want to love it, but it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## 4meSM

Cigars are probably the most overrated drug I can think of. I've smoked original Cuban cigars (bought in La Havana) and it's nothing special, they only make you feel cool for a couple of minutes. I will never buy expensive cigars again.
The second most overrated drug is fancy alcohol. While I do enjoy drinking a nice bottle of red wine or champagne on special occasions (or when I want to impress someone, lol) the alcohol itself is extremely overrated, it's all about the experience. 

Underrated: carisoprodol/soma, GBL, 2C-B


----------



## Joey

Underrated is definitely acid around here and ghb except in certain scenes. Both are wicked.
Overrated. Meth. Down. Coke. The shot everyone does that offers ultimately only a fraction of what drugs can possibly make you feel.


----------



## G_Chem

WestByGolly said:


> Thanks for that - I did not know. Maybe I am getting it confused with something else. It felt almost the same as MDMA just with a shorter duration - Going off of memory, I remember it lasting about 1.5 hours roughly from onset to end. Any ideas? Thanks!



MDA duration is a highly variable but 1.5hrs is still to short.  It was probably high quality bk-MDMA.

The two isomers of MDA have very different durations, S-MDA is only 3-6hrs or so, which then leaves one with R-MDA.  MDA duration is also more reliant on dosage.  The more you take the longer it will last.

Ive found certain batches of MDA last longer than others, and it makes me question whether all MDA is truly racemic or if slight isomer variation can have an effect.

One MDA batch I had, had me flying so hard for about 3 1/2 hours until it suddenly dropped off to this nasty stimmed out feel for the rest of the night.  Others last 5-6.  I’ve never had the fabled 12hr MDA roll but I’ve heard they do happen.

Speaking of, I really need to get more.  It’s common here but every time I run into some I’m broke it sucks 

-GC


----------



## Hopton09

Ambien is way underrated. That shit can fuck you up in a lot of ways lol


----------



## stardust10

Cocaine for me personally. I dunno I've had good quality stuff and as much as I enjoyed it I just don't like my personality on it. Saying that I also abused alcohol for years and am a tit on that too but I enjoyed it better. But there's just something about it I don't like, even in a group of people all taking it I find it too stimulating on my ego, and I do feel like I have to constantly watch my ego so it doesn't get inflated normally.


----------



## polarthedog

Brendan12 said:


> Yeah I do two boxes of Coricidin in one sitting once per week...
> 
> And I am on powder (DXM) every other day... about 250-350 during the day..and then ad that same amount at night..
> 
> Also smoke weed and hash etc... Sometimes drink as well...not to the overdose limit or anything..but enough to get a buzz..


why? there's so many other safer sources of dxm than coricidin. just because you do it regularly and don't drop dead doesn't mean your not hurting yourself


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Hopton09 said:


> Ambien is way underrated. That shit can fuck you up in a lot of ways lol



I agree. I also think that it’s underrated (judging from the often large amounts of negative content you can find about it online), although I’ve only ever taken it in the therapeutic dose range. It’s a nice relaxant and personally I don’t find it to be particularly addictive either. I’ve taken it for extended periods before and jumping off to natural sleep usually isn’t even an issue


----------



## WestByGolly

G_Chem said:


> MDA duration is a highly variable but 1.5hrs is still to short.  It was probably high quality bk-MDMA.
> 
> The two isomers of MDA have very different durations, S-MDA is only 3-6hrs or so, which then leaves one with R-MDA.  MDA duration is also more reliant on dosage.  The more you take the longer it will last.
> 
> Ive found certain batches of MDA last longer than others, and it makes me question whether all MDA is truly racemic or if slight isomer variation can have an effect.
> 
> One MDA batch I had, had me flying so hard for about 3 1/2 hours until it suddenly dropped off to this nasty stimmed out feel for the rest of the night.  Others last 5-6.  I’ve never had the fabled 12hr MDA roll but I’ve heard they do happen.
> 
> Speaking of, I really need to get more.  It’s common here but every time I run into some I’m broke it sucks
> 
> -GC



Thanks, GC! That 100% clears it up for me, it was methylone. I hadn't heard much about it at that time I had it in London. I had stopped using MDMA about 4 years prior. Not sure where or why I later thought it was MDA. Thank you again for explaining that to me. Makes me want to try the MDA now though after your comment! Cheers


----------



## WestByGolly

Hopton09 said:


> Ambien is way underrated. That shit can fuck you up in a lot of ways lol


I got prescribed Ambien back in the late 2000s... I guess I took too much one night - I remember fighting it to have a little fun and when I woke up the next morning a family member told me I was throwing shoes against my wall and said "dang walls won't stop talking again" .... From what I remember from other times taking it, they could be a lot of fun. I also remember later getting my hands on some generics as opposed to Ambien brand and they did not do the trick for me ever again.


----------



## polarthedog

is ambien considered a narcotic
I'm asking because i go to one of those community free/sliding scale psychiatrists, and they prescribe me stuff like gabapentin or prazocin, probably even lyrica, but if i asked for ambien, do you guys think i would get it? 
This doctor won't prescribe benzos, and i know  ambien is similar to a benzo, but do doctors generally know that? or do they hand it out like gabapentin or lyrica, not knowing that people get fucked up on it


----------



## WestByGolly

polarthedog said:


> is ambien considered a narcotic
> I'm asking because i go to one of those community free/sliding scale psychiatrists, and they prescribe me stuff like gabapentin or prazocin, probably even lyrica, but if i asked for ambien, do you guys think i would get it?
> This doctor won't prescribe benzos, and i know  ambien is similar to a benzo, but do doctors generally know that? or do they hand it out like gabapentin or lyrica, not knowing that people get fucked up on it



Ambien is not classified as a narcotic but it is a pretty strong sedative and a hypnotic.  From my experience doctors pretty much know what each drug does including on the recreational end. But Ambien can be pretty useful when taken as directed. And can be a lot of fun for some but a real bad time for others when taken for recreation. Some love it, others hate it.


----------



## Shady's Fox

ambien was a thing listne am here we here, was bc ppl didn't knew about it what it was they just heard that it some that is similar to diazepam but then they learnt


----------



## polarthedog

Shady's Fox said:


> ambien was a thing listne am here we here, was bc ppl didn't knew about it what it was they just heard that it some that is similar to diazepam but then they learnt


what?


----------



## Shady's Fox

dont make me laugh pls

this thing gonna burst outta my mouth any moment


----------



## December Flower

alasdairm said:


> when discussing something subjective, surely the terms 'overrated' and 'underrated' are essentially meaningless?
> 
> alasdair


posted 16 years ago, still the correct answer.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> Weed=overrated. Fun like a few times when you're 15. Not worth it when you're an actual adult. Messes with clarity of mind, even if you don't have a mental illness. Paranoia otherwise. What a big mess. More people wanting to make it legal, even as THC content goes through the roof and more literature surfaces all the time about how it causes mental illness. smh.



People want to legalize cannabis because they recognize what a massive failure prohibition was (because we all lived through it) and desire a public policy approach that's less punitive, less corrosive to the rights of everyday citizens (for example, how many times has a person's 4th amendment rights been violated under the pretense of, "I smelled marijuana"?) and, in spite of what you said there, actually _more _health-oriented compared to a system that criminalized people for cultivating or consuming a plant. That's why the issue wins pretty much anywhere its put to a ballot. I hardly see how that's a bad thing.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

December Flower said:


> posted 16 years ago, still the correct answer.



I mean people are just posting, based on their own perceptions, stuff that they love but others seem to dislike, or stuff that they dislike but others seem to love (and then there are other posters who just seem to be posting lists of drugs they love and drugs they hate lol). Of course it's subjective but that's different from saying that the words are meaningless necessarily


----------



## G_Chem

I fucking love cannabis even after years smoking daily, I still get giddy and laughy from it if I smoke enough.  Of course it’s rare I get like I did as a teen but that’s ok cuz that was too strong.

Cannabis is so many things to me.  It’s a way to relax and enjoy whatever, it helps with sleep, with nausea, with my asthma, migraines, and all around it’s just fun to smoke.

-GC


----------



## QuietUniverse

over rated. Heroin and ketamine
under rated. 2-ci and 2-ct-7


----------



## December Flower

Burnt Offerings said:


> I mean people are just posting, based on their own perceptions, stuff that they love but others seem to dislike, or stuff that they dislike but others seem to love (and then there are other posters who just seem to be posting lists of drugs they love and drugs they hate lol). Of course it's subjective but that's different from saying that the words are meaningless necessarily


However they are meaningless, very much so.
See, it is factually impossible to know every single person around you/in your area/even in just the "drug scene", therefore it is impossible to know people's impressions of said drugs.

Say our friend Klaus dislikes a drug, let's say Meth, and he thinks it's a useless drug. We also heard the same opinion from Peter and Karl. Is Meth really underrated then?
I would beg to differ, since approximately .6% of the population uses it. The assumption of something being under- or overrated is based entirely on the perception of every single person.

And let's not forget the non-users. There might be many people who think that Marihuana makes you see colours and hallucinate, etc. pp., essentially overrated here.
But when you ask users, it's entirely underrated, because every one of us will play it down, or describe the effects as they actually are, therefore describe it as relatively harmless altogether.

In user-circles we'll have different expectations from drugs as well, ofc. One very good example is Opium. Many people, myself included back then, seem to be expecting a *lot *from Opium, but honestly, I've smoked a lot of Opium in Spain, and it's really not that much.

So the definition of over- or underrated is entirely circumstancial and rather random, making the entirety of this thread useless approximation. I mean if that's fun for you guys, I really don't want to stop you, just saying the information is completely useless :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

> Shady's Fox said:
> 
> ambien was a thing listne am here we here, was bc ppl didn't knew about it what it was they just heard that it some that is similar to diazepam but then they learnt





polarthedog said:


> what?


Don't worry i got this. I have been talking to substance users, online and real life, for decades. My brains auto-correct stuff like this.

"Ambien was thing, at least here, where we are. That was because people didn't know about it, and what it was. They just heard it is similar to diazepam. Then they learned that it is not."


----------



## Jabberwocky

I might as well put my list here, while i am at it.

Overrated: 

-Alcohol. I am an alcoholic and a mess. I like getting drunk if there has been some sober days before that. But the good feeling lasts for a few hours, then there is  a price to pay. 

-Cocaine. Made me go so far from my real self. I had confidence and self esteem after some lines. I did not enjoy it, because i was so far away, from what is reality, regarding me, and what goes on inside my head.

Underrated:

-Cannabis. I am not saying that hemp can save the world. But hemp can save the world. It is all there, nutrition, in the form of seeds. Fiber. Fuel. Medicine. Recreational good times. Every fucking thing.

-Codeine. I am not at all into opiates. But i took this once, due to a fractured leg. Doctor's orders, i followed them. 1-2 pills (of panacod, combination of codeine and paracetamol) So as soon as i got home from the pharmacy, i wanted the pain to be gone, in order to be able to sleep. I took 2 pills. It was really pleasant. Warm and safe feeling. I know that it is a weak opiate (the weakest?) but if there is absolutely zero tolerance to any opiates, this does the trick.


----------



## Xorkoth

Ghost fart said:


> Don't worry i got this. I have been talking to substance users, online and real life, for decades. My brains auto-correct stuff like this.
> 
> "Ambien was thing, at least here, where we are. That was because people didn't know about it, and what it was. They just heard it is similar to diazepam. Then they learned that it is not."



How would you like a job as Bluelight's official Shady interpreter?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Xorkoth said:


> How would you like a job as Bluelight's official Shady interpreter?


Okay. I want my salary in toilet paper rolls. It is going to be the only currency with any real value, in the near future. I have seen people hoarding it. Bitcoin is old news now.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

December Flower said:


> However they are meaningless, very much so.
> See, it is factually impossible to know every single person around you/in your area/even in just the "drug scene", therefore it is impossible to know people's impressions of said drugs.




Simply because you don’t have the totality of information about a particular topic doesn’t mean that the words used to describe said topic are meaningless though



December Flower said:


> The assumption of something being under- or overrated is based entirely on the perception of every single person . . . So the definition of over- or underrated is entirely circumstancial and rather random, making the entirety of this thread useless approximation. I mean if that's fun for you guys, I really don't want to stop you, just saying the information is completely useless :^ the same could be said of literally any opinion posted here regarding any drug



^ the same could be said of literally any opinion posted here regarding any drug


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Burnt Offerings said:


> People want to legalize cannabis because they recognize what a massive failure prohibition was (because we all lived through it) and desire a public policy approach that's less punitive, less corrosive to the rights of everyday citizens (for example, how many times has a person's 4th amendment rights been violated under the pretense of, "I smelled marijuana"?) and, in spite of what you said there, actually _more _health-oriented compared to a system that criminalized people for cultivating or consuming a plant. That's why the issue wins pretty much anywhere its put to a ballot. I hardly see how that's a bad thing.



Can't think of a better way to nonchalantly rig the developing brain.

In places where it actually matters, in the West, no one will really come down on you unless you're dealing high amounts. When it's legal, people are more likely to consider it safe. Super high strength weed follows legalization, as do people considering it harmless. Big mess. Not even really underrated at this point so much as hazardous. Doesn't even take that much research to come to this conclusion.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> Can't think of a better way to nonchalantly rig the developing brain.
> 
> In places where it actually matters, in the West, no one will really come down on you unless you're dealing high amounts. When it's legal, people are more likely to consider it safe. Super high strength weed follows legalization, as do people considering it harmless. Big mess. Not even really underrated at this point so much as hazardous. Doesn't even take that much research to come to this conclusion.



Actually marijuana prohibition was routinely used to jam people up even at the lowest retail level. If you don’t believe me just look at how it was enforced within the context of New York City’s “stop and frisk” policy even 10 years ago, even in a situation where it was ostensibly decriminalized. The only time I was ever arrested was for a personal-use amount of cannabis and I saw first-hand how people were funneled into outpatient and exploited by the criminal justice system for the so-called “crime” of smoking marijuana. So I reject out of hand this false notion that the criminalization of marijuana was just “no big deal”. I also reject the notion that people somehow only came to the conclusion that marijuana was safe in the wake of legalization...if that were true we wouldn’t have been at a situation, in 2012 when the floodgates opened, where 1 out of every 2 Americans had already admitted to experimenting at least once with cannabis. It was people’s lived experience that made them reject the prohibitionist nonsense. Fortunately none of the pearl-clutching about developing brains or reefer madness 2.0 is likely to turn back the clock on this matter


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I don't think that making marijuana legal will stop police from targeting minorities, evidently.

Thankfully it doesn't have to be just "legal" or "illegal", as legal options can vary.

Are you saying that? Never said that. Definitely didn't ever say that. Either of those. I tend to think of people as more thoughtful. I don't think that's the only thing that people take into consideration. But yeah, if it's legal then more people will think it's okay. But now it's an issue that people are admitting to use? Does not compute.

Marijuana was different a few decades ago. They might as well be two different drugs. And those are two different movements. Reefer madness and modern science are about as different as possible. And about two different substances. Not really equivocal.


----------



## Xorkoth

It's the same drug, it's just more potent.  It's no different except you have to consume a lot less.  I don't smoke very often anymore because it started giving me anxiety with daily use, but when I smoke I take 1 hit and that's it.  I still get regular weed high, but I don't have to suck down joints full of it so it's easier on my lungs.


----------



## TheAcetylationGame

Over rated: Heroin - in the sense that people who haven’t tried it think that it’s some godly experience that turns you into a dope whore after one hit. 

Underrated: Heroin - in the sense that people don’t see past the glorified idea to the subtle (of course the rush from IV ain’t subtle tho) way Heroin (& opioids generally) just push all the basic parameters of the experience of existence to their max, rather than feeling so much intoxicated I would feel like mood, pain, energy, self esteem, lack of anxiety could be instantly and at will be dialed up to their optimum level but still within natural range. Just a “perfect day button”


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Xorkoth said:


> It's the same drug, it's just more potent.  It's no different except you have to consume a lot less.  I don't smoke very often anymore because it started giving me anxiety with daily use, but when I smoke I take 1 hit and that's it.  I still get regular weed high, but I don't have to suck down joints full of it so it's easier on my lungs.



When you breed to maximize THC, you also breed to lower levels of other chemicals that can mitigate the effects of THC, like CBD. Experiences also suggest that a potent strain of marijuana has a much higher ceiling, regardless of how much you smoke. In turn, mental health professionals of old consider weed to be much less harmful than their contemporaries.


----------



## Blankenstein

Tramadol and tapentadol are underrated in my opinion. I use large doses of oxy, hydromorphone and morphine, but can use a fraction of the cost of tramadol or tapentadol with 4 or 5 Valium to potentiate and it gets me more buzzed than the ridiclous doses of oxy (plus a couple of vals to potentiate) etc…

domt know what it is but that’s what I feel. Maybe I lack some enzyme? Codeine doesn’t do anything for me either.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

albertosal said:


> What are those?


Psychedelics, quite rare these days.


----------



## izo

i always thought that phenibut is very overrated especially here at bluelight, and codeine is underrated, one of my favorite opiates.


----------



## strangeaeon

Overrated - crack
it's gone after a few minutes, u become all paranoid and shaky, the comedown feels like shit, then u desperately want more and u dont even know why... how do ppl even like that shit? even go as far as selling your stuff, or your ass, for a hit

heroin is underrated by those who have never tried it, and overrated by addicts


----------



## Xorkoth

izo said:


> i always thought that phenibut is very overrated especially here at bluelight, and codeine is underrated, one of my favorite opiates.



Oh man I love phenibut.  Some people don't seem to get a good effect from it though.  In real life some of my friends love phenibut and some don't care for it.  As for codeine, it depends on how good of a metabolizer of it you are.  Some people metabolize it very efficiently to morphine and some do not.  Codeine is a prodrug for morphine so it really depends on how well you metabolize it.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> I don't think that making marijuana legal will stop police from targeting minorities, evidently.
> 
> Thankfully it doesn't have to be just "legal" or "illegal", as legal options can vary.
> 
> Are you saying that? Never said that. Definitely didn't ever say that. Either of those. I tend to think of people as more thoughtful. I don't think that's the only thing that people take into consideration. But yeah, if it's legal then more people will think it's okay. But now it's an issue that people are admitting to use? Does not compute.
> 
> Marijuana was different a few decades ago. They might as well be two different drugs. And those are two different movements. Reefer madness and modern science are about as different as possible. And about two different substances. Not really equivocal.



I don't think that making marijuana legal will stop police from targeting minorities either. It would definitely help, though. It would give the police one less excuse for harassing people in general.

The issue of 1 in 2 admitting to use is to illustrate the fact that, in regards to the notion of "people will think it's safe if it's legal"...who is left to convince, exactly? You had half the country already admitting to using a Schedule 1 controlled substance...can you think of any other illegal drug that comes anywhere close to that kind of outsized social/cultural presence? And if anything drug usage within the general public is usually even greater than what people will admit to in self-reported surveys and things of that nature. So that was pretty much a settled issue long before 2012.



> Use in states where marijuana is legal tends to be higher than use in the United States overall, but this difference mainly pre‐dates legalization. Among the 11 states that have legalized it, marijuana use rates in 2011—prior to any legalization—averaged 15 percent compared with the national rate of 11.6 percent. Only Illinois’s was lower, at 11.4 percent.31                                                                                                                                                      . . .                                                                                                                                                             The high and increasing rates of marijuana use prior to legalization (shown in Figure 1) might provide evidence for a cultural explanation behind the recent swell of legalizations: as marijuana becomes more commonplace and less stigmatized, residents and legislators become less opposed to legalization. In essence, rising marijuana use may not be a consequence of legalization but a cause of it.






			https://www.cato.org/policy-analysis/effect-state-marijuana-legalizations-2021-update#marijuana-other-substance-use
		


To the issue of "marijuana is different now"...that too was settled during prohibition. All legalization did was continue a trend line (marijuana, generally-speaking, becoming more potent in regards to THC content) that's been heading in a certain direction since the 80s at least. Legalization did not usher in high-potency marijuana. And it's not really "different", any more than a bottle of beer has a different psychoactive drug inside it compared to a bottle of vodka. So both these ideas, the concept of people thinking that marijuana is a relatively safe drug, and the potency of marijuana trending upward, had long been in effect before the first states began to legalize.

And let me just say, even if we take what you're saying to be true, purely for the sake of argument (that marijuana today is an incredibly potent, potentially mind-damaging drug compared to the kinder, gentler bud of decades past), the old concept of "reefer madness" is still quite relevant. Why? Because Americans had decade upon decade of respected medical professionals and government researchers telling them that marijuana would do everything from cause you to have a psychotic break to (if you were a man) making you grow tits. So thankfully that has made them quite skeptical of the modern day reefer madness hucksters like Alex Berenson, Kevin Sabet etc. That's what happens when you get lied to constantly, it's the old parable of the "boy who cried wolf". The American people were fed a steady diet of complete bullshit and now, with the sudden arrival of the big, bad loco weed that's gonna corrupt the youth and cause everyone to get schizophrenia, they're tragically jaded and cynical! Oh no!

And, btw, CBD today is far, FAR (understatement) more prevalent than it was at any time in the past in this country. The amount of CBD in marijuana 10, 20 years ago? Pretty negligible and I doubt it was going to save you from having panic attacks/paranoia/psychotic break/other "bad time" if you were someone predisposed to that kind of reaction.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I never got much out of phenibut personally


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Anything under S-I status is legal. People are quick to admit what they denote as "medication", even if it's really not helping them much. Especially in the US, doctors pretty routinely hand out benzo scripts. High doses are usually in reach at that point, maybe within a few months. They think it's totally safe.

Legalization has started an arms race between providers for the most powerful substance. There are variations, but it's not unlike what tobacco corporations did in trying to maximize the amount of nicotine that people ingest while smoking. Lots and lots of R@D funding on a massive scale not seen before. 

I don't think that analogy fits. People can get very drunk on beer. Regardless of the kind of alcohol, there really isn't a ceiling there that's present when people smoke lower-grade marijuana. If you take a lot at the studies, there is a lot of consensus on the increasing potency.

Reefer Madness was a scare campaign driven by unfettered racism. I don't think that you need much more than watch the actual videos they put out. The science though, again, pretty well-confirms that it's an anti-androgen. There's no doubt that bigoted literature and vested interests fueled Reefer Madness, but that's largely how it's separated from current scientific understanding. Seems like people would be more objective about studying marihuana now, as more people than ever think it's not  harmful, it's been largely legalized or decriminalized in the states. Why would the researchers be more against it at this point? It doesn't require that much know-how to look at how well recent studies were conducted.

I think you can make your point better without sensationalism. Science. Not angry rhetoric. That's how you can make a point.


----------



## Xorkoth

I don't see how Burnt Offerings posted "angry rhetoric", it seemed quite calm and well-composed to me.  As for science, it is hardly the scientific consensus that weed is harmful, and if you think _more_ scientists are claiming it to be harmful now than in the past... well, I'm not sure where to go from there, because that is not what I'm seeing by a longshot.  There are always going to be scientists claiming both sides of any position and that has always been the case, and always will.  You can always find studies to support whatever position you're claiming.  As we get farther and farther from _reefer madness_, the scientific and public opinion about marijuana has been shifting away from doom and gloom towards a more balanced view.  That is the entire reason why there started to be medical marijuana programs pre-recreational legalization.  Because more and more studies were showing legitimate medical uses.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> Anything under S-I status is legal. People are quick to admit what they denote as "medication", even if it's really not helping them much. Especially in the US, doctors pretty routinely hand out benzo scripts. High doses are usually in reach at that point, maybe within a few months. They think it's totally safe.
> 
> Legalization has started an arms race between providers for the most powerful substance. There are variations, but it's not unlike what tobacco corporations did in trying to maximize the amount of nicotine that people ingest while smoking. Lots and lots of R@D funding on a massive scale not seen before.
> 
> I don't think that analogy fits. People can get very drunk on beer. Regardless of the kind of alcohol, there really isn't a ceiling there that's present when people smoke lower-grade marijuana. If you take a lot at the studies, there is a lot of consensus on the increasing potency.
> 
> Reefer Madness was a scare campaign driven by unfettered racism. I don't think that you need much more than watch the actual videos they put out. The science though, again, pretty well-confirms that it's an anti-androgen. There's no doubt that bigoted literature and vested interests fueled Reefer Madness, but that's largely how it's separated from current scientific understanding. Seems like people would be more objective about studying marihuana now, as more people than ever think it's not  harmful, it's been largely legalized or decriminalized in the states. Why would the researchers be more against it at this point? It doesn't require that much know-how to look at how well recent studies were conducted.
> 
> I think you can make your point better without sensationalism. Science. Not angry rhetoric. That's how you can make a point.



Well I don't think I had much angry rhetoric, as you say, but if I did it's only because I feel passionately about this issue. There was a time in this country when we had a deeply ignorant view regarding cannabis and many people's lives were affected negatively as a result, either directly or indirectly (for example, having your probation/parole violated for failing a drug test for cannabis, or incurring a criminal charge due to a 4th amendment infringement using cannabis as a pretext). My own life was affected negatively, but I had already been completely convinced of the need for serious reform regarding cannabis law in the United States because I had taken an interest in & read about the issue.

I'd like to think that we've evolved socially and moved past that ugly time, just like we moved past alcohol prohibition. I even proudly cast a vote to legalize when it came up on the ballot in my home state. IMO this is a fantastic time for the legalization movement and just cannabis generally in the United States. But you seem to think otherwise, so I'm challenging that.

Placing cannabis in one of the other schedules would be a horrible idea. That would open growers and sellers up to prosecution, just as decriminalization would, and probably retail users too. And I have no idea what you're referring to with all this "arms race" business among cannabis businesses...if you want to consume nothing but THC, you can do that right now. If you want to take a big fat hit of pure THC, you can already do that! So I have no idea what kind of sinister objective "big cannabis" is up to.

You keep making these appeals to authority regarding "The Science". My position regarding this issue is admittedly not based on "The Science", because I support the legalization of drugs which are far more harmful than marijuana. I'm not even sure how I'd validate a position of "marijuana should be legal for recreational purposes" with science, exactly? Sure, with medical marijuana you can look at each individual medical condition and see if there's any effect when cannabis is introduced, but I think people should just be able to toke up because I think adults should have the freedom to partake in that activity in this country. That's the kind of country and society I want to live in, so that's why I advocate for it. Cannabis is a drug and like all drugs it has various potential positive and negative effects*, which each user should consider before they decide whether or not they'd like to try it or continue using. 

* for anyone interested in scientific investigations into cannabis, this is a good one from a link I posted above from the National Academy of Sciences from 2017: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/28182367/ and summary: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK425741/ 

From that document, released a mere 4 years ago:



> There are specific regulatory barriers, including the classification of cannabis as a Schedule I substance, that impede the advancement of cannabis and cannabinoid research (15-1)
> It is often difficult for researchers to gain access to the quantity, quality, and type of cannabis product necessary to address specific research questions on the health effects of cannabis use (15-2)
> A diverse network of funders is needed to support cannabis and cannabinoid research that explores the beneficial and harmful health effects of cannabis use (15-3)
> To develop conclusive evidence for the effects of cannabis use on short- and long-term health outcomes, improvements and standardization in research methodology (including those used in controlled trials and observational studies) are needed (15-4)



 

That certainly sounds to me like they've got some more work to do and hurdles to overcome before the conclusive results regarding cannabis are attained, which you seem to be implying already are.


----------



## Jennn

overrated : kratom, just does nothing for me but i have a high opioid tolerance

underrated: ketamine  and weed


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Burnt Offerings said:


> Well I don't think I had much angry rhetoric, as you say, but if I did it's only because I feel passionately about this issue. There was a time in this country when we had a deeply ignorant view regarding cannabis and many people's lives were affected negatively as a result, either directly or indirectly (for example, having your probation/parole violated for failing a drug test for cannabis, or incurring a criminal charge due to a 4th amendment infringement using cannabis as a pretext). My own life was affected negatively, but I had already been completely convinced of the need for serious reform regarding cannabis law in the United States because I had taken an interest in & read about the issue.



If you want to come off as passionate, not alarmist, there was a way to do that.


Burnt Offerings said:


> I'd like to think that we've evolved socially and moved past that ugly time, just like we moved past alcohol prohibition. I even proudly cast a vote to legalize when it came up on the ballot in my home state. IMO this is a fantastic time for the legalization movement and just cannabis generally in the United States. But you seem to think otherwise, so I'm challenging that.





Burnt Offerings said:


> Placing cannabis in one of the other schedules would be a horrible idea. That would open growers and sellers up to prosecution, just as decriminalization would, and probably retail users too. And I have no idea what you're referring to with all this "arms race" business among cannabis businesses...if you want to consume nothing but THC, you can do that right now. If you want to take a big fat hit of pure THC, you can already do that! So I have no idea what kind of sinister objective "big cannabis" is up to.



The amount of time, money, and work put into a capitalist venture will exponentiate when it becomes mainstream. There will be more Ivy League scientists working on it than ever before possible in order to maximize profit. If society had changed for the better, then our world would not be falling apart from climate change and violence, fueled by that persistent drive to make money. They do not care about anything but that bottom line.


Burnt Offerings said:


> You keep making these appeals to authority regarding "The Science". My position regarding this issue is admittedly not based on "The Science", because I support the legalization of drugs which are far more harmful than marijuana. I'm not even sure how I'd validate a position of "marijuana should be legal for recreational purposes" with science, exactly? Sure, with medical marijuana you can look at each individual medical condition and see if there's any effect when cannabis is introduced, but I think people should just be able to toke up because I think adults should have the freedom to partake in that activity in this country. That's the kind of country and society I want to live in, so that's why I advocate for it. Cannabis is a drug and like all drugs it has various potential positive and negative effects*, which each user should consider before they decide whether or not they'd like to try it or continue using.



If you don't believe in science, feel free to say so. Usually it is applied to study whether or not something is harmful. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_man


Burnt Offerings said:


> * for anyone interested in scientific investigations into cannabis, this is a good one from a link I posted above from the National Academy of Sciences from 2017: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/28182367/ and summary: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK425741/
> 
> From that document, released a mere 4 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That certainly sounds to me like they've got some more work to do and hurdles to overcome before the conclusive results regarding cannabis are attained, which you seem to be implying already are.



Wouldn't really defer to you on that at this point. See straw man, again...It's not just "illegal" or "legal" these days. So I never supported not researching cannabinoids. Four and a half years ago, cannabinoid research wasn't as fair as it is now. As it is, one source on irrelevant conclusions doesn't prove that cannabis should be legal.


----------



## yubacity

Poopy pods. very underrated do enough give good buzz


----------



## Burnt Offerings

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> If you don't believe in science, feel free to say so. Usually it is applied to study whether or not something is harmful. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_man
> 
> 
> Wouldn't really defer to you on that at this point. See straw man, again...It's not just "illegal" or "legal" these days. So I never supported not researching cannabinoids. Four and a half years ago, cannabinoid research wasn't as fair as it is now. As it is, one source on irrelevant conclusions doesn't prove that cannabis should be legal.



It's not that I "don't believe in science". It's more that I don't accept vague assertions that science has rendered this or that judgement on a particular psychoactive drug should dictate public policy.

Here's two more examples to illustrate what I mean:

I'd go as far as to say that there's a scientific consensus that smoking cigarettes is bad for your health. More people die every year from complications related to smoking than any illegal drug you care to name. The public health consequences of its social acceptance and widespread use are enormous. But, having said all that, I'm not in favor of any kind of a ban or restriction on adult use of cigarettes.

Alcohol too has documented consequences resulting from its abuse, is addictive & linked to violence, and there's evidence to suggest that even moderate alcohol consumption leads to negative health outcomes. Despite its proven harms, I'm not in favor of a ban or restriction on adult use of alcohol.

("Ban or restriction on adult use" both in the sense of limiting consumer availability through changes in their legal status, not that "you should be able to smoke or drink anywhere", just to be clear on that point)

Those are two where the harms are known to be true. With cannabis the harms are more speculative, as it hasn't had the kind of prolonged legalized period that the others had, but I still wouldn't change my position even if a panel of eggheads gave a televised press conference that said, "we, the assembled scientific community, have come to the conclusion, after exhaustive research and investigation, that weed is bad."


----------



## Burnt Offerings

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> The amount of time, money, and work put into a capitalist venture will exponentiate when it becomes mainstream. There will be more Ivy League scientists working on it than ever before possible in order to maximize profit. If society had changed for the better, then our world would not be falling apart from climate change and violence, fueled by that persistent drive to make money. They do not care about anything but that bottom line.



I'm also not sure what you mean by this...because we live in an exploitative capitalist system, that means that legalized marijuana shouldn't happen? The profiteers who stand to make money from it are often predators (as one would expect in this socioeconomic system) but I'd rather have them distribute the product in the light of day, as opposed to the previous situation. I don't see how slapping it in the same category as oxycodone or alprazolam or whatever other controlled substance does any good at making meaningful reform on this issue.

I've said enough though...I feel guilty about derailing this thread. You can have the last word. And if you want to continue arguing, feel free to PM


----------



## izo

yubacity said:


> Poopy pods. very underrated do enough give good buzz



true, the right dose of poppies rivals good heroin in every aspect.


----------



## marley is good




----------



## G_Chem

izo said:


> i always thought that phenibut is very overrated especially here at bluelight, and codeine is underrated, one of my favorite opiates.



Phenibut shines best when mixed with other things.  I never got much from it alone, but seems to combine well with stimulants and maybe a small bit of alcohol as well if that’s your thing.

Phenibut with MDMA is good shit.

-GC


----------



## izo

this one time i had some clonazepam, a bit of alcohol, some gbl and phenibut together. this was real nice, gaba galore.


----------



## yubacity

izo said:


> true, the right dose of poppies rivals good heroin in every aspect.


ive nod on them different then heroin but still good


----------



## Jabberwocky

Jennn said:


> overrated : kratom


I don't like opiates and have never been into them but my reaction to many things opiophiles get into when they are tryng to avoid full-blown addiction or sickness is: really? Are you serious? But then again, I do'nt have the lived experience of being lost to opiates so I am not judgy, just bemused.


Jennn said:


> underrated: ketamine


Definitely under-rated since it offers hallucinations at the level of the world's greatest aesthetic experiences. But I suspect it's just a "once in your life for a few month" type of thing until the novelty wears off and then it's like "why the fuck do I bother" 


Jennn said:


> and weed


Useful if you are a teenager with an over-abundance of IQ and just don't want to be burdened with it any longer.


----------



## Jennn

Perforated said:


> I don't like opiates and have never been into them but my reaction to many things opiophiles get into when they are tryng to avoid full-blown addiction or sickness is: really? Are you serious? But then again, I do'nt have the lived experience of being lost to opiates so I am not judgy, just bemused.
> 
> Definitely under-rated since it offers hallucinations at the level of the world's greatest aesthetic experiences. But I suspect it's just a "once in your life for a few month" type of thing until the novelty wears off and then it's like "why the fuck do I bother"
> 
> Useful if you are a teenager with an over-abundance of IQ and just don't want to be burdened with it any longer.



I tried Kratom after becoming a heroin addict and again on 40mg of Methadone so that's probably why i see it that way. My tolerance was high. I was clean (no methadone either) for 2 months and relapsed and my tolerance is still high. Does it ever go back to pre opioid level?


----------



## Xorkoth

Kratom got me into opiates, back when my receptors were virgins and hardly anyone in the US had ever heard of kratom, I was brewing 12-16 grams in the traditional tea method (2 x 20 minute simmering extractions, filter out the leaf), and getting some of the most euphoric highs I've ever had to this day, it was like a cocaine come-up that settled into a strong opiate high.  Once I got really addicted to it I stopped getting great highs and once I moved to stronger opiates kratom was ruined for me... nothing but a mild high that pulls me in with the desire to chase it in hopes that it could be good again.


----------



## Xorkoth

Jennn said:


> I tried Kratom after becoming a heroin addict and again on 40mg of Methadone so that's probably why i see it that way. My tolerance was high. I was clean (no methadone either) for 2 months and relapsed and my tolerance is still high. Does it ever go back to pre opioid level?



Opiate tolerance from addiction seems to be semipermanent.  I quit and was clean for 5 years and I was surprised to find that when I relapsed I still required doses that would be dangerous to the opiate naive...


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Perforated said:


> I don't like opiates and have never been into them but my reaction to many things opiophiles get into when they are tryng to avoid full-blown addiction or sickness is: really? Are you serious? But then again, I do'nt have the lived experience of being lost to opiates so I am not judgy, just bemused.



Kratom is quite recreational actually IMO (some experiences with it actually rank right up there as some of my favorite experiences with any drug tbh). People who didn't have much experience with drugs of its class probably would get the most out of it actually, compared to someone who's only trying to stave off w/d


----------



## sage632

spork said:


> Which drugs do you think are overrated? Underrated? Please explain why you feel this way too.
> 
> I personally think that acid is overrated. There is unnecessary hype behind it and when I tried it, the experience was far from what I imagined. Don't get me wrong, I still do like acid.
> 
> I think that alcohol and marijuana are underrated. Just because they are widely accepted, many people don't even view them as drugs any more. When in fact, they are the most commonly abused drugs.


A question. How much acid do u take during a trip (guestimation if u don't know the actual micrograms)?

i feel like the who 2c family is waaay underrated, as well as dmt.

Yet, also believe ahayuasca to be overrated.

marijuana is definitely overrated, hippie crack (nitrous oxide),too.

Molly is overrated, especially the shit they call molly now. It blew my mind when I heard some kid at a party say 'this is some really good molly.'

Since molly is pure mdma, there cannot be better or worse types of molly. If it is cut with anything, it is not molly. And it is definitely better when it is cut with ketamine or speed.


----------



## sage632

alasdairm said:


> _Originally posted by Beagle _
> *Coke, BY FAR.  I just don't get it.  WHY DO PEOPLE EVEN TALK ABOUT THIS DRUG?!?!*
> i love coke.
> 
> when discussing something subjective, surely the terms 'overrated' and 'underrated' are essentially meaningless?
> 
> alasdair


If u like coke, u should try meth. Same high, but waaay more intense and u don't need another bump 15 mins later.

Plus it's much more cost effective.

How much is a ball of coke like 150, a ball of meth costs like 200 depending on area. A ball of coke will last u 1-4 days. A ball of meth will last u 2-4 weeks.


----------



## sage632

liha said:


> I thought 2c-i was really fun and beautiful.  But I guess I can see why soome people don't enjoy it......
> 
> Coke's basically a piece of shit but it still kicks ass.


2ci is the most painful thing i have ever put up my nose. Once the pain subsided, it was quite fun.


----------



## sage632

rm-rf said:


> coke is def the most overrated drug. dont give me this lack of exposure shit i used to run shit son. coke is lame. its all image, if ur sellin it or really close to anyone that is, you will find out very quickly that people only pay your out the ass prices for the image, not for the high.
> 
> crack/base is a totally different universe, but the same hypothesis can be applied in a given scenario.
> 
> a lot of people say dope is overated, but theyre all idiots that think coke has some use outside of turning basic sex into a fuckfest.
> 
> lol i just read that heroin is a subtle high thing. hahahahahhahaha oh shit thats funny. what did u pop a 5mg hydrocodone and think "oh so this is what opiates are like..."
> 
> 
> 
> i think you need to find some quality homegrown
> 
> or make a keef screen. or cook with marijuana.
> 
> no cannabis is in no way anything related to mushrooms lsd etc, but in the right setting with the right kind of herb it can be very "mind revealing" (the definition of psychedellic)


*Kyv


----------



## sage632

The Real Fatman said:


> my sentiments exactly


Surely u realize that the terms overrated and underrated are subjective


----------



## sage632

temporary error said:


> IV coke is far better then snorted coke.  I don't really care for snorted coke, but IV is a whole different ball game.  The rush is like nothing else.  Doesn't last for long, but I don't think that the come down is as bad as snorted coke.  Gotta have good quality C though, or you just don't get the bell ringers that ppl are so fond of.
> 
> A speed ball is perfection in a syringe.


IV coke??? Surely u mean intramuscular...


----------



## sage632

falsifiedhypothesi said:


> Xanax and codeine in the form of lean take the grand prize for most overrated drugs. Every time I hear the word "lean" I cringe. Codeine, at least to me, is pretty shit in general, even when I had no tolerance I never enjoyed it.
> 
> I think mushrooms are pretty underrated in the sense that people don't realize the full potential of them and just want to see crazy things and giggle their asses off. Psilocybin mushrooms are the most beneficial drug I have taken as far as improving my mental health.


The only reason i like xanzibars is to ease into my comedown and pass out.


----------



## sage632

December Flower said:


> However they are meaningless, very much so.
> See, it is factually impossible to know every single person around you/in your area/even in just the "drug scene", therefore it is impossible to know people's impressions of said drugs.
> 
> Say our friend Klaus dislikes a drug, let's say Meth, and he thinks it's a useless drug. We also heard the same opinion from Peter and Karl. Is Meth really underrated then?
> I would beg to differ, since approximately .6% of the population uses it. The assumption of something being under- or overrated is based entirely on the perception of every single person.
> 
> And let's not forget the non-users. There might be many people who think that Marihuana makes you see colours and hallucinate, etc. pp., essentially overrated here.
> But when you ask users, it's entirely underrated, because every one of us will play it down, or describe the effects as they actually are, therefore describe it as relatively harmless altogether.
> 
> In user-circles we'll have different expectations from drugs as well, ofc. One very good example is Opium. Many people, myself included back then, seem to be expecting a *lot *from Opium, but honestly, I've smoked a lot of Opium in Spain, and it's really not that much.
> 
> So the definition of over- or underrated is entirely circumstancial and rather random, making the entirety of this thread useless approximation. I mean if that's fun for you guys, I really don't want to stop you, just saying the information is completely useless :D


Wholeheartedly disagree. Just because someone else has a subjective experience that is difficult to quantify doesn't make their attempt to communicate their experience and opinions invalid or useless.

U just have to account for the fact that the information is subjective.

Otherwise entire branches of science, literature, and music would be rendered meaningless.


----------



## sage632

WestByGolly said:


> Thanks for that - I did not know. Maybe I am getting it confused with something else. It felt almost the same as MDMA just with a shorter duration - Going off of memory, I remember it lasting about 1.5 hours roughly from onset to end. Any ideas? Thanks!


Mdma should last 4-6 hours


----------



## Bare_head

Overrated. Alcohol, nicotine and cocaine.

Underrated. Psychedelics mainly


----------



## Xorkoth

sage632 said:


> 2ci is the most painful thing i have ever put up my nose. Once the pain subsided, it was quite fun.



the 2C-Xs are much better taken orally.  They are very caustic and painful snorted and the trio is more visual but less deep, shorter duration, less comfortable


----------



## xaddictx

Jennn said:


> overrated : kratom, just does nothing for me but i have a high opioid tolerance
> 
> underrated: ketamine  and weed


For me, it would be the other way around, lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

sage632 said:


> IV coke??? Surely u mean intramuscular...


I dont think you can shoot coke IM, I've shot it IV in doses up to like 250mg...intense, for a while. 
I always thought if you IM'd it it would almost certainly cause an abscess? I may be wrong though...i guess if it was 100% unadulterated, micron filtered and sterile water was used it could be ok? Rather just plug it though, thats a good rush too if your bowels are empty. 

Overrated: k
Underrated: k


----------



## TheFrogEffect

Bare_head said:


> Overrated. Alcohol, nicotine and cocaine.
> 
> Underrated. Psychedelics mainly


I agree with all of this. I abused alcohol for many years and it got me nowhere. Worsened my depression, helped me ruin many relationships, and made me feel like shit. Nicotine does nothing but "relieve stress" which is created from the stress of nicotine withdrawal. Doesn't stop me from smoking, though. And cocaine is all stepped on garbage around here. Either it's damn near entirely bunk or it's loaded with fentanyl. And even when it's good, you get a 15 to 30 minutes of a bit of energy and euphoria before you're fiending for more. Oh, and it's hella expensive.

Psychedelics are my favorite of all the drugs (despite the fact that I basically only use meth right now). They're so mind opening and... freeing. I'm not a spiritual person by any means, but I've definitely had some unique spiritual experiences using LSD and mushrooms. One day I'll get my hands on some DMT...


----------



## schizopath

Overrated drug: buprenorphine
Underrated medicine: buprenorphine


----------



## JTemperance

jhjhsdi said:


> I dont think you can shoot coke IM, I've shot it IV in doses up to like 250mg...intense, for a while.
> I always thought if you IM'd it it would almost certainly cause an abscess? I may be wrong though...i guess if it was 100% unadulterated, micron filtered and sterile water was used it could be ok? Rather just plug it though, thats a good rush too if your bowels are empty.


I've wondered about that as well... I mean, in the first US "cocaine epidemic" (1895-1915) most people snorted but plenty injected hypodermically as well, and IV injection basically hadn't been invented yet -- so anyone who injected basically injected SC/IM. (Street injectors started to IV intentionally around the early 1920s -- and it was cocaine injectors who pioneered it -- but it didn't become dominant until some time in the mid 1930s.)

I have read period accounts that do say cocaine injectors had more abscesses than morphine/heroin injectors. However, I have to assume they were injecting much more frequently (and maniacally) than their opiate addict peers.  On the other hand, coke does have certain properties (like local vasoconstriction) that makes it worse for your tissues than other powders -- like damaging your septum. I don't intend to try it soon, but I'd do all the things you mentioned plus dilute it well and inject it slowly, if I were going to IM it.


----------



## JTemperance

Overrated/hyped: bath salts, Xanax, temazepam, marijuana, codeine, oxycodone, promethazine, Imodium
Underrated/hyped: amp. sulfate, Soma, nitrazepam, alcohol, tramadol, methadone, pheniramine, Lomotil


----------



## izo

overrated: benzos in gereral, they are lame without anything else but a must have for the serious drug expert.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

sage632 said:


> IV coke??? Surely u mean intramuscular...


what now? do you IM cocaine sir?

also coke and meth most definitely do not give the 'same high, ahem, fuck no they do not lmao'...I* dunno what you been taking to come to that bizarre conclusion, subjectivity notwithstanding


----------



## izo

well sex is greatly overrated, no fun without drugs, messy and hard work for men, at least sometimes. procreation, dont get me started...


----------



## Xorkoth

I beg to differ about sex being no fun without drugs... I find it one of my favorite activities with or without drugs.  It's messy for sure, but I like that about it.


----------



## sage632

I have been told via some medical professionals who i used to party with that cocaine should be injected into muscle tissue, just like novocaine. I admit, tho. I have not looked into the matter myself.

As far as ur thoughts on the similarities of the high:

"When people use meth or cocaine, levels of the pleasure neurotransmitter dopamine increases in the brain. Animal studies have indicated that methamphetamine produces higher levels of dopamine. Both drugs block a process that normally removes dopamine from the spaces between brain cells, but meth also increases the release of dopamine.

In fact, methamphetamine usually produces about three times more dopamine than cocaine. Meth releases about a thousand units of dopamine, according to Dr. Kevin Wandler, chief medical officer of Advanced Recovery Systems. This results in a more intense high than that of a cigarette or alcoholic drink, which release about 150 units."

Source: https://www.drugrehab.com/addiction/drugs/crystal-meth/meth-vs-coke/


----------



## sage632

jhjhsdi said:


> I dont think you can shoot coke IM, I've shot it IV in doses up to like 250mg...intense, for a while.
> I always thought if you IM'd it it would almost certainly cause an abscess? I may be wrong though...i guess if it was 100% unadulterated, micron filtered and sterile water was used it could be ok? Rather just plug it though, thats a good rush too if your bowels are empty.
> 
> Overrated: k
> Underrated: k


I believe that it was developed as a local anesthetic and designed in order to be shot into tissue. Just like marcaine, novocaine, lidocaine, etc...


----------



## schizopath

Overrated.  Benzos for recreation

Underrated. Gabapentin


----------



## nznity

OVERRATED:fentadope or w.e the fuck you guys in the states call heroin now
UNDERRATED: Good quality poppers at a rave while rolling(Jungle Juice, Gold Rush, Amsterdam)


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Overrated.  Benzos for recreation
> 
> Underrated. Gabapentin


Gabapentin wds are savage man. Im tryin to get off of it atm haha.


----------



## Axolotln

Blankenstein said:


> Tramadol and tapentadol are underrated in my opinion. I use large doses of oxy, hydromorphone and morphine, but can use a fraction of the cost of tramadol or tapentadol with 4 or 5 Valium to potentiate and it gets me more buzzed than the ridiclous doses of oxy (plus a couple of vals to potentiate) etc…
> 
> domt know what it is but that’s what I feel. Maybe I lack some enzyme? Codeine doesn’t do anything for me either.


Just saw this so don’t know if you’re still around but I have a few boxes of Tapentadol as it did nothing for me, for my pain for highs, I have the 150’s. What did I do wrong to have no effect? I know they’re legit as they’re from my hospital chemist. I haven’t added Valium but have used 10mg with oxy a lot over the years. Just hate to see waste if I could be using it I guess. Oxy does work for me just not like it did 2 years ago.


----------



## nznity

Axolotln said:


> Just saw this so don’t know if you’re still around but I have a few boxes of Tapentadol as it did nothing for me, for my pain for highs, I have the 150’s. What did I do wrong to have no effect? I know they’re legit as they’re from my hospital chemist. I haven’t added Valium but have used 10mg with oxy a lot over the years. Just hate to see waste if I could be using it I guess. Oxy does work for me just not like it did 2 years ago.


U got palexia(Tapentadol brand name) I've used Tapentadol for a while in the past, it's a weird drug. Makes you feel really hot and itchy, it has 0 euphoria but i noticed it was good for pain. I stopped taking it cux with just 150-200mg  in the morning it would lower my BP the  it would go away. Now I have a good connect of morphine 30mg XR but you can crush em real fine. I chew em and bypass the XR mechanism..but MAN THOSE PILLS TASTE SL BITTER AND VINEGARY, same as dope. They last so long like 12 hrs and they kill the pain so good while making you feel like you're covered in a warm blanket.  Lovely 
8


----------



## Lifeasimulationfr

schizopath said:


> Overrated.  Benzos for recreation
> 
> Underrated. Gabapentin


Yeahh anytime i hear someone talk about getting loaded off benzos i cringe. They just feel like a less potent version of alcohol depending on which you take because xanax does nothing to me while 2mg valium had me not in control for 5 hours.


----------



## izo

Yes. I cannot get anything recreational out of benzos. But gabapentin sucks too, at least in my book. Pregabalin otoh is nice.


----------



## nznity

Overrated: ketamine
Underrated: freebase cocaine


----------



## nznity

izo said:


> Des. I cannot get anything recreational out of benzos. But gabapentin sucks too, at least in my book. Pregabalin otoh is nice.


Gabapentin Is very very subtle unless u take a large dose, u get loopy and makes u feel a bit manic lols.


----------



## nznity

izo said:


> Des. I cannot get anything recreational out of benzos. But gabapentin sucks too, at least in my book. Pregabalin otoh is nice.


Benzos are for a specifically type o' person: one that Is anxious, that wants everything immediately, or the ppl who like uppers gotta love benzos cause they go hand in hand. All the cokeheads I've met in rehab love their clonazepam 2mg...or their Xanax footballs.


----------



## jane douloureux

I don’t understand this gabapentin craze to the point where I legitimately was asking my friend if she thought it was placebo effect. I was on huge amounts for bipolar which it never worked and I sure as hell never got high and the company even got sued because it didn’t work for a bunch of the shit they were marketing it as doing. To see it take off as a recreational drug is mind blowing for me. and for them they must be stoked it does something other then just stop seizures 

Lyrica too (pregablian) does nothing literally not a thing. It’s another mystery high antiseizure medication that I don’t understand how people are getting high off of taking it. I was prescribed it for chronic pain I sure as fuck could t feel it but it will make you fat if you take it for a while. It seriously packs on the lbs even with no dietary changes. The minute I saw the scale going up I ditched that shit. I talked to my friend who is a nurse in a TBI ward and the diets there are controlled and the people on lyrica get fat so it’s not what they are eating it’s the drug. when I heard that I was like ugh no way for this shit. 

overrated in general: coke, crack for sure overrated except for the very first time you do it then its like holy shit this is amazing 

underrated; the Medicaid speedball oxycodone and Ritalin


----------



## jasperkent

Overrated: crack

Underrated: kratom

Edit: Crack is BY FAR my least favorite drug. I'd turn it down if it was free--- unless it was the ONLY drug available. Even then, I might prefer to just go without.


----------



## Conky

jane douloureux said:


> I don’t understand this gabapentin craze to the point where I legitimately was asking my friend if she thought it was placebo effect. I was on huge amounts for bipolar which it never worked and I sure as hell never got high and the company even got sued because it didn’t work for a bunch of the shit they were marketing it as doing. To see it take off as a recreational drug is mind blowing for me. and for them they must be stoked it does something other then just stop seizures
> 
> Lyrica too (pregablian) does nothing literally not a thing. It’s another mystery high antiseizure medication that I don’t understand how people are getting high off of taking it. I was prescribed it for chronic pain I sure as fuck could t feel it but it will make you fat if you take it for a while. It seriously packs on the lbs even with no dietary changes. The minute I saw the scale going up I ditched that shit. I talked to my friend who is a nurse in a TBI ward and the diets there are controlled and the people on lyrica get fat so it’s not what they are eating it’s the drug. when I heard that I was like ugh no way for this shit.
> 
> overrated in general: coke, crack for sure overrated except for the very first time you do it then its like holy shit this is amazing
> 
> underrated; the Medicaid speedball oxycodone and Ritalin


The trick with Pregabalin is to take abusive doses your doctor would never prescribe

You should take more Pregabalin...


----------



## jane douloureux

nomorebenzos said:


> The trick with Pregabalin is to take abusive doses your doctor would never prescribe
> 
> You should take more Pregabalin...


How much? And how does it feel? I still have half a bottle
abusive doses I love the way that sounds


----------



## nznity

jane douloureux said:


> I don’t understand this gabapentin craze to the point where I legitimately was asking my friend if she thought it was placebo effect. I was on huge amounts for bipolar which it never worked and I sure as hell never got high and the company even got sued because it didn’t work for a bunch of the shit they were marketing it as doing. To see it take off as a recreational drug is mind blowing for me. and for them they must be stoked it does something other then just stop seizures
> 
> Lyrica too (pregablian) does nothing literally not a thing. It’s another mystery high antiseizure medication that I don’t understand how people are getting high off of taking it. I was prescribed it for chronic pain I sure as fuck could t feel it but it will make you fat if you take it for a while. It seriously packs on the lbs even with no dietary changes. The minute I saw the scale going up I ditched that shit. I talked to my friend who is a nurse in a TBI ward and the diets there are controlled and the people on lyrica get fat so it’s not what they are eating it’s the drug. when I heard that I was like ugh no way for this shit.
> 
> overrated in general: coke, crack for sure overrated except for the very first time you do it then its like holy shit this is amazing
> 
> underrated; the Medicaid speedball oxycodone and Ritalin


Hshaha thstd funny cause I think ur medical speedball Is overrated well ritalin is shite 4 me.
And if u think coke is overrated is cause u haven't tried real coke.
Crack is fucking amazing if u cook ur own and know how to smoke it.
Gabapentin Is a very subtle drug too, ITS NOT LIKE A WOWW DRUG. But it improves ur mood.
Funny, every person is different we all haf diff likes.


----------



## simstim

Overrated - alcohol, dxm, and cocaine

Underrated - guaifenesin, methocarbamol, fresh whole nutmeg (chew up 3-5 of those nuts and you're gonna be high like 24 hours). Lol


----------



## Conky

jane douloureux said:


> How much? And how does it feel? I still have half a bottle


Well it depends how much you're prescribed and for how long

It can get quite sedating at first but then it just makes you care free and chilled out


----------



## jane douloureux

nznity said:


> Hshaha thstd funny cause I think ur medical speedball Is overrated well ritalin is shite 4 me.
> And if u think coke is overrated is cause u haven't tried real coke.
> Crack is fucking amazing if u cook ur own and know how to smoke it.
> Gabapentin Is a very subtle drug too, ITS NOT LIKE A WOWW DRUG. But it improves ur mood.
> Funny, every person is different we all haf diff likes.




drug preference is personal after I had my first panic attack my love for coke and any stimulants that aren’t weighed down heavily with opioids went out the window 
coke feels like a panic attack is coming around the bend for me it’s not fun anymore it’s just anxiety producing I only do coke now if I am so drunk that I am sloppy like I need to get it together level of sloppy and that’s rare 

Medicaid lol not medical   Medicaid is the poor persons free insurance here in America so it’s in essence the “free speedball” ritalin is the mildest of the stimulants in my experience which is why it’s my go to dextroamphetamine in the middle and adderall the strongest being the mixed salts of dextroamphetamine and Ritalin



drug use is a journey esp as you get older and have a lot of experiences that color the way things feel bring up memories my last boyfriend would get upset I wouldn’t do coke with him but it honestly makes me a anxious wreck why would you try and force that on someone 
I can still smoke it in a joint though and that usually was enough to soothe his ego 
it bothered me though


----------



## jane douloureux

nomorebenzos said:


> Well it depends how much you're prescribed and for how long
> 
> It can get quite sedating at first but then it just makes you care free and chilled out


I‘m prescribed 200mg a day we were still in the process of titrating up when I noticed the dreaded weight gain happening was unable to reverse it and wasn’t seeing any results anyway heard about the poor patients who were all getting fat and was like it’s the drug and stopped it and tossed it in my aborted meds drawer.


----------



## simstim

I'm with @nznity. I think poppers are good for rolling, tripping, smoking herb, meth, propylhexedrine, just about anytime, lol 

What you really want to do is get real high on MDMA, smoke some spice (or a THC concentrate), and then hit the poppers real good.

Boom!

Euphoria explosion!


----------



## nznity

simstim said:


> I'm with @nznity. I think poppers are good for rolling, tripping, smoking herb, meth, propylhexedrine, just about anytime, lol
> 
> What you really want to do is get real high on MDMA, smoke some spice (or a THC concentrate), and then hit the poppers real good.
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Euphoria explosion!


Poppers are a pussy magnet at a rave. Oh and everyone wants to b ur friend


----------



## simstim

Poppers are expensive these days. At least around here.

The last time I bought a bottle it cost 3x more than it did 10 years ago. A bottle lasts me forever though. The last one I had for like two years and I ended up losing it.


----------



## Noahhatesme

Overrated:
Alchohol
Kava
Xan

Underrated:
Tramodol
Oxy
Dxm


----------



## VerbalTruist

nznity said:


> Poppers are a pussy magnet at a rave. Oh and everyone wants to b ur friend


Poppers are still a thing? Also, OFC they're popular at raves. So are Listerine strips. For basically the  same reason. lol.


----------



## Higherfocus420

spork said:


> Which drugs do you think are overrated? Underrated? Please explain why you feel this way too.
> 
> I personally think that acid is overrated. There is unnecessary hype behind it and when I tried it, the experience was far from what I imagined. Don't get me wrong, I still do like acid.
> 
> I think that alcohol and marijuana are underrated. Just because they are widely accepted, many people don't even view them as drugs any more. When in fact, they are the most commonly abused drugs.


Cocaine is overrated and pregablin is underated


----------



## VerbalTruist

Higherfocus420 said:


> Cocaine is overrated and pregablin is underated


Have you ever had pure blow though? That is pretty damn bomb.


----------



## nznity

VerbalTruist said:


> Poppers are still a thing? Also, OFC they're popular at raves. So are Listerine strips. For basically the  same reason. lol.


Yes and fucking idiots still have this stigma that it's only for gay people.


----------



## VerbalTruist

nznity said:


> Yes and fucking idiots still have this stigma that it's only for gay people.


If I'm any indication. It also works for the straights.


----------



## Higherfocus420

VerbalTruist said:


> Yea I only like coke when I'm really drunk and the for the price I think it's overrated but crack cocaine is a different story but cocaine gives me a lot of anxiety


----------



## nznity

VerbalTruist said:


> If I'm any indication. It also works for the straights.


Ofc it does, rofl  rolling +that is the shit. Idk what it has to do with your sexual orientation.


----------



## ghostfreak

Overrated:
Alcohol 

Underrated:
Pregabalin
Tramadol


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Overrated = MehDMA

Underrated = aMT


----------



## simstim

nznity said:


> Yes and fucking idiots still have this stigma that it's only for gay people.


I learned about real prescription amyl nitrate poppers from reading Hunter Thompson myself. Then I learned about isobutyl nitrate from erowid.

I've never used them in any sort of gay context before, but some people automatically assume that when they see you with them say at the bar doing rips, lol.

That's not really cool if you're straight.


----------



## simstim

Overrated: 4-FA

Underrated: 3-MMC (metaphedrone) and 4-FMC (flephedrone)


----------



## nznity

simstim said:


> I learned about real prescription amyl nitrate poppers from reading Hunter Thompson myself. Then I learned about isobutyl nitrate from erowid.
> 
> I've never used them in any sort of gay context before, but some people automatically assume that when they see you with them say at the bar doing rips, lol.
> 
> That's not really cool if you're straight.


Hahahaha,  man. In my country it's a pussy .  With a popper all the ladies surround u and  ask u for a huff. There's more straight dudes than homosexual guys using Poppers here.its retarded saying that Poppers are just for gay ppl, same with the ppl who think that ketamine is a horse tranquilizer or that morphine is just for ppl who are dying.....this also goes out to.all the idiots that when I've told em I was an iv user their first question was: "aren't u afraid of getting AIDS"?


----------



## nznity

simstim said:


> I've never used them in any sort of gay context before, but some people automatically assume that when they see you with them say at the bar doing rips, lol.
> 
> That's not really cool if you're straight.


I'd laugh at them and tell em that thanks to that GAY DRUG I've prolly gotten laid more times than all of their sex encounters combined


----------



## jasperkent

jane douloureux said:


> drug preference is personal....drug use is a journey esp as you get older and have a lot of experiences that color the way things feel bring up memories my last boyfriend would get upset I wouldn’t do coke with him but it honestly makes me a anxious wreck why would you try and force that on someone
> I can still smoke it in a joint though and that usually was enough to soothe his ego
> it bothered me though


Yeah, I believe 100% that any adult should be free to take whatever they want...BUT I feel just as strongly that nobody should pressure anyone to take anything. Not cool.

.....

Also, I never understood the appeal of poppers. All they ever did for me was make my face red and give me a headache.


----------



## jasperkent

VerbalTruist said:


> Have you ever had pure blow though? That is pretty damn bomb.


Yeah, it's amazing.
But it was always rare and I haven't seen it in 30 years.


----------



## simstim

Lol. I wish I had poppers to go with this 3-MMC/6-APB combo I'm on


----------



## VerbalTruist

jasperkent said:


> Yeah, it's amazing.
> But it was always rare and I haven't seen it in 30 years.


You could always wash street blow.


----------



## Xorkoth

The street blow I ever see loses most of its bulk when washed, and then is still shit, because it's just levamisole (which metabolizes into aminorex).


----------

